# [CLOSED GROUP] Trick or treat, Baby feet, Give me some chubby cheeks to eat



## NDTaber9211

Welcome to the October thread ladies! 

Since we are now closing our threads, I don't think we need to do our usual introductions. Let me know if I missed anyone and the due dates for Pdx and MrsAMK.

Lets see some more names added to the pregnant list below! :dust:

Jury- Julie DUE 5/05/14
Bubs- Emily DUE 11/1/13
Golds- Nikki DUE 1/18/14
TTC- Rachel DUE 4/14/14
Disney- Kara 4/20/14
Waves- Amanda DUE 3/12/14
mwhite7- Morgan 4/20/14
MrsAMK- Molly DUE 5/26/14
Pdx- Sonia DUE 6/05/14
asmcsm- Ashlee DUE 6/10/14
CantHrdlyWait- Britt DUE 6/22/14


HWPG- Mirolee
Clynn- Cassidy
NDTaber- Nichole
Cowgirl07- Katrina
Robert- Amanda
Prgirl_11- Marie
frsttimemama- Sandy
VivianJean- Amelia
BrunetteBimbo- BB
Lotalaughs16- Brittney
Kiamaria83- Colette
SmallTownGirl- STG


----------



## HWPG

Here I am! Rock me like a hurricane!


----------



## NDTaber9211

So Mirolee, your doc is letting you do 9 round of clomid?


----------



## RobertRedford

woo lets see some October :bfp:'s 

Continuing from the old thread....

Amelia, It is SO nice to hear you upbeat and positive, can't wait to see how the move goes. Goodluck selling the house! 

Ash, :hugs: sorry that you're having a rough day. Lets hope it is all a good sign! 

Cassidy, you're not out yet. When are you going to test? 

Katrina...anything? 

Thanks for starting the group, Nichole. 

AFM, some spotting, so AF should be here soon. I don't normally spot though so this is a bit odd. oh well.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay for the new thread! Hopefully us gals get our BFP.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-LOL

I'm here too! Come on October!!! I want to see a spooky amount of bfps...lol


----------



## HWPG

Yes. Perhaps more. He said that clomid has a very low rate of OHSS because the dose you take is very low, only enough to just ovulate, not like ivf or even iui drugs.


----------



## clynn11

I'm not going to test unless af is late. Ill test thursday if no show on wednesday. I think we're due for af the saame day lol. Fx she stays away!! Spotting may be a good sign. Hope its not the witch


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Mirolee-LOL
> 
> I'm here too! Come on October!!! I want to see a spooky amount of bfps...lol

"A spooky number of BFPs"!! LOL!!!

It's going to be a great month girls!! Hoping for lots of little October pumpkins!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee, youre gonna get your baby soon I know it. Like you said you had a chemical you know it can happen! I have high hopes for you!

katrina I have everything crossed that you get your bfp soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

A part of me kind of wishes I experienced chemical. I feel horrible for say that but at the very least it would show it is possible for us. I hope I never actually do experience one though. I want that sticky bean to be the proof it can happen.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I used to think the same thing. I had no idea if I could get pregnant or not. At the same time, I know I would have been devastated if my bfp went away and turned into a chemical. Then I'd still be questioning my body, but in a different way...


----------



## HWPG

Yes, it's a very strange and emotional place to be. Sometimes, I can be positive and think "it seems it's possible". Other times I get very down/angry and think "I *should* be eight weeks today, or not be able to be exercising like this, or not be able to afford this thing". Having been on both sides, I'm not sure where I'd rather be. :-/


----------



## HWPG

Julie, how are you nine weeks already?!


----------



## NDTaber9211

That's true. I definitely would be a wreck if I had a chemical. I just wish I saw a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, are you testing in 36 hours!?? (ish)


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I have no idea! Time literally crawls by...I have 20 days until I reach 12 weeks and I feel like they will be the slowest 20 days of my life! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Probably not testing at 10dpo. I want to wait until the missed period. Unless of course I start getting symptoms.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle.
I felt like I had to pee on something so I did on a opk today there was a faint line. So nothing new to report. Besides the fact I feel like I am on a crazy train tomorrow is 5 days late.


----------



## pdxmom

Hello pretty ladies...
Nichole i understand how u feel about not knowing whether its possible or not but trust me u dont want to ever lose a pregnancy...never even say such a thing hun...it will happen soon...IT WILL....and im due on on 5th june and if im not wrong julie is due 5th may :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> Hello pretty ladies...
> Nichole i understand how u feel about not knowing whether its possible or not but trust me u dont want to ever lose a pregnancy...never even say such a thing hun...it will happen soon...IT WILL....and im due on on 5th june and if im not wrong julie is due 5th may :hugs:

I know it is horrible to think. I just hate the limbo part not knowing if it is even possible.


----------



## RobertRedford

I caved and tested, even tho i was spotting earlier, with a rite aid blue dye test. got a nasty evap/indent. theres a line but I don't trust it because its blue dye :(


----------



## wavescrash

I'm pretty sure blue dye tests shouldn't exist. Is there a way to tell the difference between a true BFP and an evap on those? Is there something in the way the line looks to differentiate?


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> I'm pretty sure blue dye tests shouldn't exist. Is there a way to tell the difference between a true BFP and an evap on those? Is there something in the way the line looks to differentiate?

I agree- I've seen solid blue lines before that are BFN's. Ugh, oh well! If AF doesn't show up in the next few days I'll pick up some FRER's.


----------



## prgirl_11

Man, the :witch: hit me with a bang. Cringing in pain waiting for Midol to kick in so I can catch some ZzzzZzz.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: girls! Still no O for me :( When checking CM this morning it's blood tinged, I can only hope that that's a good sign and it's going to happen soon!

Sorry some of you girls are feeling down, sending :dust: to everyone in this thread!


----------



## SmallTownGal

jury3 said:


> STG-Glad you checked in! We were wondering where you'd been! I hope they get it figured out for you and it works really soon :)




Cowgirl07 said:


> STG: I hope you get answers soon!




NDTaber9211 said:


> STG- So glad you stopped in! We miss you around here. FX for you and much :dust:
> 
> AFM- DH'S SCANS CAME BACK CLEAN! NO CANCER!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks for thinking of me and for the well wishes, everyone! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just have to really limit my visits to the boards to keep from obsessing (I can't take any anti-anxiety meds while TTC, so I have to do what I can to combat the OCD/anxiety, naturally). I look forward to my monthly check in with you guys, though. <3

Yay, for clean scans, Nichole!!! :happydance:



RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- Praying for good news for you. Like I said how AWESOME would it be if they could find some spermies in there to save and try IVF?! Sending love your way, I can't imagine how DH feels. I know that has to be so hard to deal with. I'm so sorry that making babies is so dang difficult :/ Idk what you all are considering, but I think it is a fabulous idea to help an underprivileged baby out by adopting.. That would be so rewarding and DH wouldn't have to feel bad over donor sperm. Just my opinion though, FX'd for some sort of good news, I'll be thinking of you guys. <3
> 
> Thanks, hun. I don't want to sound selfish--and, I too think it would be amazing, I just really want to carry my own child first. I love being pregnant and I really want to give birth-- I have a really strong "craving" almost to experience that. Of course, if it isn't possible, then it isn't possible. Time will tell.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear you are having all this trouble, Amanda! :hugs::hugs::hugs: My condolences for the chemical and for whatever is going wrong with your DH's sperm. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What is going on with the sperm, exactly?

Anyway, FX'd and prayers for you!



HWPG said:


> Hi gals. I was away all wkd, and couldn't possibly catch up. Can someone give me a summary?
> Afm, had a LOVLEY wkd with my honey. We visited friends in Boston fri-sat, then went sailing all day Sunday. I'm so in love with him, it was such a nice nice weekend.
> Had a drs appt this morning with RE - he said a few things that really got me upset, and a couple good things as well. Basically, at 18 months ttc, and six cycles of clomid, our chances of conceiving naturally are low. OH continues to be supportive and positive and thinks nothing is wrong! All is well! We had a chemical so see! We can fertilize and egg! The next step would be some version of iui - medicated, monitored, etc.
> The up side of the visit was he'll let me continue on clomid thru the end of the year. So at least I will continue to have regular cycles with good ovulation.
> End of saga. :)

Sorry for the bad news :hugs::hugs::hugs: but yay for the good! FX'd and prayers for you!



NDTaber9211 said:


> That's true. I definitely would be a wreck if I had a chemical. I just wish I saw a light at the end of the tunnel.

I so feel you on that.

Take heart that one way or another, the TTC journey will eventually be over, hopefully with a desired ending. But I'm thinking even an undesired ending is better than forever in limbo. Limbo is the worst. One can always make the best of a bad situation, but the not knowing is absolutely maddening.

I've taken to breaking up my tunnel into pieces (like the natural piece, the IUI piece and the IVF piece), so that I can see the light at the end, even if that light seems like it's going to be a train (BFN). In 3 more months, I'll know if natural is going to work, I can see the light. It might be train, but I'm almost out of the natural tunnel and ready to move on to whatever is next.

I really hate this whole TTC tunnel though. Worst. Tunnel. Ever. 

I don't know how it is for the rest of you still TTC, but for me, it's reached the point where each failed cycle is like the death of a loved one. It feels like each month I lose a baby that I never really had. And each failed cycle feels like the failure of all future cycles, like it's a portent of doom. And yet, I can't really know what will happen until I play out the string all the way to the end, so I'm stuck going through the cycle of hope and grief over and over and over, until I run through all my options or money, whichever comes first. Or until I get PG, but that's not been happening.

But at least I know the cycle of hope and grief will not be forever. One way or another, that cycle will come to an end and I'll be free of it. Wish it would happen sooner rather than later (by way of BFP) but whatcha gonna do. :/


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole and Mirolee, I kinda know how you feel.. I thought I couldn't get pregnant. Then I did, and I was so thankful for the miracle. And I thought at 12 weeks, okay big check mark. Then again at 20 weeks, and again at 24, then 30, then 37, and then finally he was going to be born. Everything was perfect.. and then it was a nightmare that I'm still waiting to wake up from. I know my body can get pregnant and create a perfect baby.. but he was a fluke thing. I have never been more thankful for anything in my entire life, but I STILL have the fear of whether or not I can get pregnant again. I feel worse than I felt before I got pregnant because I have the whole thought buried in the back of my head that I should NOT have to be doing this, I should have a 3 month old. And the PCOS. And not ovulating properly. It's such a horrible place to be stuck in for all of us, and I hate it for all of us. I always pray that we each get our much deserved BFP's and can move forward from this place.

That being said, I couldn't help myself, and I tested. BFN. I'm not surprised. I still have hope that I will get a BFP, but I kinda feel out. I know the odds are not good to get a BFP much before 10 dpo, and I even browsed the galleries last night, thinking "They're saying that's positive, but I can't see a thing!". I think it's extra hard because this is the first month I have actually felt like we might possibly have a chance at all. Today is the day AF is due on a 29 day cycle, but since I didn't O til CD 22, I have a biggggg problem if she shows. I'm going to wait until Thursday, which is 10 DPO to test again.. or maybe Friday morning which is 11 DPO and I have a OB/GYN apt that morning, too.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morning ladies!!! 

I hope the new thread brings lots of BFPs!!! 

Hugs to all of you who are feeling down. I know the feeling of a long awaited bfp, but can't imagine the feeling of a loss. I'm still scared every day, and pretty sure I will be until this baby comes out.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning girlies :) 

I hope it's the real deal Amanda. Stupid blue dye tests, post a pic if you can! Isn't your doc appt today, too? 

Katrina- My heart skipped a beat when I read your "faint line" post, thought you were talkin HPT! Still no AF signs?! I am banking on a ninja BFP like the other girls said! How strange for AF to be so late.

BB- I say a little spot about now means your egg may have popped! A few months ago I had a really strong O and saw the tiniest dot after I had some ovary pain, assuming it just bled a bit. Those little eggs can be lethal!! Lol :) 

As for all you other girls, can't wait to see some temps and whatnot when you wake up! FX'd the witch stays away, and I'm sorry she's being so brutal Marie. :hugs:

And Rachel plz post a belly pic soon, I know it starts to "pop" a bunch at 12 wks, esp being a skinny mini!! :)

P.s. I hope everyone is okay during this Gov't Shutdown. How embarrassing. But I hope none of you girls have been affected, I know Nikki & Amanda were worried.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies...trying to catch up from the old thread...



NDTaber9211 said:


> Katrine- FX that :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> Brittney- I hope the provera works! It was my lucky charm hen I had a 60 day cycle.
> 
> Amanda- I am super jealous of your insurance too. I would stay where I had the best insurance too. I hope you guys figure something out and get your rainbow baby.
> 
> Morgan- Eeeek for gender reveal party! I say baby girl!
> 
> Sonia- I can't wait for you to post pics of your sticky bean. This is the one that stays and no more ectopic!
> 
> Marie- Booo! The :witch: needs to stay away!
> 
> STG- So glad you stopped in! We miss you around here. FX for you and much :dust:
> 
> Amelia- I am glad you had a great time with DH! Enjoy your move to Denver and I hope it brings you guys closer together :hugs:
> 
> AFM- DH'S SCANS CAME BACK CLEAN! NO CANCER!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: The doctor also called for no more scans. It's only been 1 1/2 years since last chemo so I am a bit wary on that call. People usually get scans 3-5 years after last chemo. He basically said the bad starts to out weight the good because of the radiation they pump into DH, he could start developing side effects from it. If he starts having any kind of symptoms he will most certainly send him for a scan. I guess its a good thing, especially on our wallets, but the clean scans really put my mind at ease.
> 
> On the tww front, no signs, no nothing. I am 8dpo with nothing going on at all. Makes me sad and feel out. I am having hot flashes though which I guess could be a sign. I don't think I am going to test until I officially miss my period. That will have me testing on Sunday. If my temps stay high cd 12 and 13 I might test. I just don't want to see another :bfn:

That's great news!!! I'm sorry you're bummed about the progesterone levels but like Julie said, She had prog of 10 and was preggo with twins!! Keep your head up, you WILL get your baby :)



prgirl_11 said:


> :witch: is officially here. Booooo....
> 
> The good news, a 31 day cycle! Shortest EVER!
> 
> I seriously recommend pure vitex tincture! It took about three months for it to really kick in. I did about 70 drops first thing in the morning. It's supposed to not only help women with long cycles but those with short as well. The point is, it helps regulate hormones. Obviously, I am not a doctor and you should read up on your own and decide for yourself if you want to try it.
> 
> This is the one I use in case any ladies with irregular cycles are interested. I use about two bottles per cycle.
> https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Answ...?ie=UTF8&qid=1380574881&sr=8-5&keywords=Vitex

Sorry the witch got you, but thats good about your cycle being shorter. I take a vitex supplement but I haven't seen any results yet but its only been a month and a half I think.



VivianJean said:


> Ok..., so I'm trying this new things - it's not stressing, giving myself permission to eat and not freak out and gentle exercise. I'm hoping it all turns into some super zen this month.
> 
> DH has already bought tickets to LA in Oct! He arrives late on Thursday the 10th. I'm due to O either Sat or Sunday so HUGE FX that this month we nail it (no pun intended... ok, ok, ok EVERY pun intended).
> 
> Our plans are to move to Denver. I like my job but I'm now very much unwilling to compromise the rest of my life for work. It's not as important to me as it once was. I love what I do but I can't have a relationship with it, or cuddle it, or even really talk about it with DH.
> 
> We talked to his folks and they are on board to help us get a house - we are asset wealthy and savings poor right now so they are helping us with the deposit until our other house sells... Anyone on here from Pittsburgh and wants to buy an almost totally renovated house a few mins from Downtown and right near the gorgeous Squirrel Hill??
> 
> I'm excited. My housemate has already noticed a huge difference in my demeanor.
> 
> I'm going to keep talking to my favorite production house in Denver. Fingers crossed I can land a gig there by late this year/early next.

I'm so happy you had a great weekend and are staying positive about this new cycle...I really hope you get your BFP this month!


asmcsm said:


> Hay guys, sorry I haven't really been around today. Feeling kinda emotional and irritable so have been staying away from the boards. 4 more days until testing...will catch up later

:hugs: Sorry you were feeling down yesterday. 


frsttimemama said:


> Don't give up Cass & Nichole! Both of your charts look great. You're not out til you're out!
> 
> AFM, I'm exhausted and crampy tonight. FX those are good thing. AF should technically be here tomorrow if I continue with 29 day cycles, but I'm only 7 dpo. Trying not to get my hopes too far up; I was a mess last cycle when AF showed.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed the witch stays away.:af:


HWPG said:


> Hi gals. I was away all wkd, and couldn't possibly catch up. Can someone give me a summary?
> Afm, had a LOVLEY wkd with my honey. We visited friends in Boston fri-sat, then went sailing all day Sunday. I'm so in love with him, it was such a nice nice weekend.
> Had a drs appt this morning with RE - he said a few things that really got me upset, and a couple good things as well. Basically, at 18 months ttc, and six cycles of clomid, our chances of conceiving naturally are low. OH continues to be supportive and positive and thinks nothing is wrong! All is well! We had a chemical so see! We can fertilize and egg! The next step would be some version of iui - medicated, monitored, etc.
> The up side of the visit was he'll let me continue on clomid thru the end of the year. So at least I will continue to have regular cycles with good ovulation.
> End of saga. :)

Mirolee, what a beautiful weekend it was for sailing in Boston. I'm sorry that your appt has you feeling down. I will continue to pray for you to get your well deserved BFP and I know it will happen eventually (times like this I wish I could just send an email to the Big Man upstairs and ask for a time frame to keep me sane lol)

Well that was exhausting and I don't even think I got to everyone..AFM nothing new to report...boo.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies still no af. My back hurts a bit, but I have been ignoring everything else.


----------



## asmcsm

Morning ladies, subscribing to new thread...temp dip this morning which differs from last month...implantation? Going back to be for a little longer, catch up later


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi ladies. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Kiamaria83

If you get a slightly positive opk can that mean pregnant? I know some girls use them as pregnancy tests but I thought they test for a completely different hormone than a hpt ?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kiamaria83 said:


> If you get a slightly positive opk can that mean pregnant? I know some girls use them as pregnancy tests but I thought they test for a completely different hormone than a hpt ?

I have heard that as well I guess the hormones that the opk test for is very similar to the pregnancy hormone so you can get a positive. I just poas because I am obsessive. I will walk down to the pharmacy and buy some more today. Which will be awkward since I know everyone in there but I am not driving twenty miles to buy one when we don't have any other shopping to do.


----------



## Kiamaria83

I am trying to avoid buying any. I have been good so far


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have been testing every other day since I have been late.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope so Ashlee!! I had one yesterday. Fx for us! Glad to see you on :)

Lots of creamy cm.. fx!


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX Sandy and Ashlee!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good morning ladies! I my temp rose again a little bit and I'm hoping it stays up. Normally they start to drop around 12dpo for af. I'm waiting to hear back from my doc about possibly upping Clomid and possible progesterone supplements


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole- your chart looks so good! woohoo!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx for you!!!! I get the awkward. I was buying tests and ran into 3 people I work with. It's not a secret that we are trying, but I don't exactly want them to know at this second either.

Nichole, your chart looks super! Fx for you, too.

I am hoping that October is lucky again this year. I feel like a nervous wreck.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Those who use OPKs...how long AFTER your positive do you keep testing? I had a +OPK this past friday. I tested again on Saturday and had a very light line, but it was negative so I stopped testing. I'm 3dpo and today I am more aware of my ovary. I'm not sure how to word it. It's not painful, or crampy, but it's like I can feel my ovary. Now i'm slightly worried I'm Oing late. We haven't BD since this past saturday. Think we were both BD'ed out. I really hope it's just a fluke.


----------



## frsttimemama

I did 3 days because then I was out of sticks.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have more at home, but i've been drinking water all morning, so if I did it, I don't think it'd really work. I'm just goign to try to let it go. Maybe it just FEELS like my ovary, but it's somewhere else in there? I'm not going to obssess (more than I already have) this cycle. I really don't expect to get PG my first try (sorry to be a negative nancy) So i'll just let it go and BD when we want.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## morganwhite7

I always tested until they were negative since your body can produce LH over and over until whenever your body decides to O! But if you have normal cycles that may not happen. I always had at least 5 days of positives before my real O, confirmed by temps. That's why temping is a GODSEND!! :)

And Sandy- Is next cycle/month the same as when you conceived before, like you'd have the same due date like me?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's going to drive me nuts though. I should have kept testing, but DH doesn't know i'm doing the OPK's (he wants relaxed approach) and it was getting pretty hard to keep slipping away to do them. Next month, I'll have to keep testing to make sure I don't O late.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan - you are right!! Now i'm kind of mad at myself!! UGH. I have a BBT at home but I can't find it. I need to do some serious digging around on my lunch break. The temping is something I will have to do next cycle.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I test until negative and I get my temp rise.

Katrina- when are you testing again?


----------



## morganwhite7

A good way to tell if you are a late Oer is by your cycle lengths.. Usually if you have the average 28 day cycle, then you O around CD14 which is really normal!! :)

And don't feel the pressure to temp so soon.. It IS great, but just adds another level of stress to it all!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I got my BFP October 19, 2012.. so if I get pregnant this cycle, my due date will be 2 weeks before his due date was.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> A good way to tell if you are a late Oer is by your cycle lengths.. Usually if you have the average 28 day cycle, then you O around CD14 which is really normal!! :)
> 
> And don't feel the pressure to temp so soon.. It IS great, but just adds another level of stress to it all!

My cycles are 26-28 days. I've had a few rouge cycles that went up to 31 days, but only once or twice. 

And that's why I was avoiding temping. It's just another level of stress I don't want to endure, but it appears to be the only SURE way to know a LOT of things, so I may as well just do it! :dohh:


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Gotcha, I must have just been REALLY lucky to have my cycles match up with ovulation dates. So next month you'd only be 2 weeks or so off from his due date also. FX'd for you!! I can't remember if you'll be trying Clomid soon? I've read plenty of stories on it working the first time!! Maybe you could get it in time for next cycle?!

And Britt- I say you are a CD 14ish Oer then.. Do you know what day you think it happened this month? Basically you just count back 14 days (give or take a few, sometimes) from the end of your period.. So a 30 day cycle would be CD16 O, and so on. So at least you have a nice window of opportunity if you aren't sure!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I have an appointment for the clomid convo this Friday so I will have it in time. I hope I don't need it though. I didn't have regular cycles before him and I've already passed cycle length of the last one so its time for it. I think that's why I feel SO EXTRA desperate this cycle.


----------



## morganwhite7

Well the positive side of this all is that even without Clomid and having irregular cycles before, you got pregnant! So using Clomid could be such a good thing for you.. and could make it happen even faster than you'd anticipate! You may be pleasantly surprised. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope so soooo much! I don't really want to use it but I will lose my mind if I don't do something. I didn't temp or use opks last time either.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know, I say tomorrow morning before work. But I just bought more tests so I might today just cause. I have 2 digis too. I didn't run into anyone well my brothers classmate but oh well.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope you get a bfp Katrina! !


----------



## NDTaber9211

FX for you Katrina!

Sandy- I agree with Morgan. I think clomid will work great for you since you were able to conceive before with irregular cycles. 

So I just checked my cm and it was watery. Anyone experience fertile cm during their bfp cycle.


----------



## prgirl_11

Ok so as part of my recurrent pregnancy loss blood panel, here is what I am getting done on CD3 (tomorrow)

FSH
Estradiol
LH
T3R, T3F, T4F, TSH
ANTI-MULLERIAN HORMONE (AMH)
INHIBIN-B, ELISA
FREE T-4/TSH
COAGULATION FACTOR VIII
FACTOR 8 VON WILLEBRAND
PROTHROMBIN 20210 GA
FASTING BLOOD SUGAR
MTHFR, DNA MUTATION
HOMOCYSTEINE
BETA 2 GLYCOPROTEIN
ANTI-CARDIOLIPIN AB (IGG, IGA, IGM)
ANTIPHOSPHOLIPID AB PANEL
FREE PROTEIN S ANTIGEN
PROTEIN C, TOTAL AG
LUPUS ANTICOAG/CARDIOLIPIN AB
COAGULATION FACTOR V

Phew! I hope they don't have to take out too much blood for all that! 

I go back on CD 10 to check FSH, transvaginal ultrasound around ovulation and progesterone around 7DPO. DH will also be getting a SA done.

I like that I am actually able to get things done! Finally!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I'm sorry you have to get this done but I am glad you will be getting some answers!


----------



## NDTaber9211

That looks like the same panel they did on me a few months back. I think they took 3-4 viles. I hope you get good results!

Anyone else super excited that it's October? I love fall so much! My next fall baked goodie is going to be a maple cheesecake pumpkin spice loaf. Soon I can get some pumpkins to carve and decorations for my place.


----------



## RobertRedford

SmallTownGal said:


> So sorry to hear you are having all this trouble, Amanda! :hugs::hugs::hugs: My condolences for the chemical and for whatever is going wrong with your DH's sperm. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What is going on with the sperm, exactly?
> 
> Anyway, FX'd and prayers for you!

Nice to have you back! :hugs: sorry you're having a hard time as well. Don't be a stranger, please! :) 

We had a SA done and OH has no sperm present. not even under 5mil. Nothing. He has an appointment today to get more info. 



morganwhite7 said:


> Morning girlies :)
> 
> I hope it's the real deal Amanda. Stupid blue dye tests, post a pic if you can! Isn't your doc appt today, too?
> 
> P.s. I hope everyone is okay during this Gov't Shutdown. How embarrassing. But I hope none of you girls have been affected, I know Nikki & Amanda were worried.

It's def negative. I took it apart-- nothing there. Oh well. AF is officially late today though, but my LP seems to change every few cycles so I'm not putting any stock into it. Oh has his appointment today, and I have one tomorrow. I wasn't able to gt time off of work for both, so he is going alone today. 
I will let you all know what happens...


Cowgirl07 said:


> Morning ladies still no af. My back hurts a bit, but I have been ignoring everything else.

Eeks, goodluck. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Good morning ladies! I my temp rose again a little bit and I'm hoping it stays up. Normally they start to drop around 12dpo for af. I'm waiting to hear back from my doc about possibly upping Clomid and possible progesterone supplements

wooohoo! I'm so excited for you this cycle Nichole. 

I am a total wreck today. A year ago today I had a D&C after my MC. I can't believe that it has been an entire year.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so sorry Amanda :hugs: I wish there was a way we could cheer you up.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> That looks like the same panel they did on me a few months back. I think they took 3-4 viles. I hope you get good results!
> 
> Anyone else super excited that it's October? I love fall so much! My next fall baked goodie is going to be a maple cheesecake pumpkin spice loaf. Soon I can get some pumpkins to carve and decorations for my place.

That sounds amazing. 
Yep-- I freaking love fall! Pumpkin spice everything, pumpkin hard cider, butternut squash, chilly nights, chilly mornings....I love it all. We're going to go to the pumpkin patch next weekend to get pumpkins....I've been seeing so many awesome ideas on pinterest, I may not carve them this year-- may try drilling holes in them! Only downside is that I can't wear my favorite fall boots to work :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-I hope you get some answers at the appointment! You guys are in my thoughts. 
I love fall, sweaters, leggings boots and scarves whats not to love. Besides pumpkin everything!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so sorry Amanda :hugs: I wish there was a way we could cheer you up.

Thanks, Nichole. I brought my gym clothes to work with me today, I'm going to drag myself out on a run during my lunch break, so I don't have any down time. The busier I will be the better! I'm glad OH has his appointment today, too. Some answers will help :)


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> That looks like the same panel they did on me a few months back. I think they took 3-4 viles. I hope you get good results!
> 
> Anyone else super excited that it's October? I love fall so much! My next fall baked goodie is going to be a maple cheesecake pumpkin spice loaf. Soon I can get some pumpkins to carve and decorations for my place.

Thank you! 

Regarding your CM question, yes I have gotten watery CM in my TWW. I actually had some this cycle too. In other words, during both bfn and bfp cycles. Not too helpful, I know. :-/


----------



## NDTaber9211

SmallTownGal said:


> I don't know how it is for the rest of you still TTC, but for me, it's reached the point where each failed cycle is like the death of a loved one. It feels like each month I lose a baby that I never really had. And each failed cycle feels like the failure of all future cycles, like it's a portent of doom. And yet, I can't really know what will happen until I play out the string all the way to the end, so I'm stuck going through the cycle of hope and grief over and over and over, until I run through all my options or money, whichever comes first. Or until I get PG, but that's not been happening.
> 
> But at least I know the cycle of hope and grief will not be forever. One way or another, that cycle will come to an end and I'll be free of it. Wish it would happen sooner rather than later (by way of BFP) but whatcha gonna do. :/

I am so sorry TTC is so tough on you. You deserve to get your :bfp: and I just know it will happen for you. Idk if you saw or not but DH's SA came back that he only has 2% morphology. The chances of us conceiving naturally are low and we probably can't afford assisted conception. Well, except for clomid which I have 4 more cycles of. We are thinking about looking into foster/adopt options if I don't get pregnant off of clomid. 

Keep checking in and let us know how you are doing. We will always welcome you with open arms :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy- Gotcha, I must have just been REALLY lucky to have my cycles match up with ovulation dates. So next month you'd only be 2 weeks or so off from his due date also. FX'd for you!! I can't remember if you'll be trying Clomid soon? I've read plenty of stories on it working the first time!! Maybe you could get it in time for next cycle?!
> 
> And Britt- I say you are a CD 14ish Oer then.. Do you know what day you think it happened this month? Basically you just count back 14 days (give or take a few, sometimes) from the end of your period.. So a 30 day cycle would be CD16 O, and so on. So at least you have a nice window of opportunity if you aren't sure!!

I'm almost positive I O'ed on 14 or 15.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

another Fall lover here! Love all things pumpkin! 

Okay.. took an OPK at lunch because I wanted to ease my mind. It's completely negative. So whatever pain/cramps i'm feeling, aren't O. Yay!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I want to buy boots but I always feel like I can't pull them off. Idk what kind of pants to wear with then and stuff.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, is AF due for you today? Or tomorrow?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I want to buy boots but I always feel like I can't pull them off. Idk what kind of pants to wear with then and stuff.

They're soo versatile! I wear them with everything!

Sweater dress + tights + boots
Skinny jeans (so they don't bunch or get baggy at the knee) + sweater+ scarves+ boots
Leggings + boots+ a tunic top 

My favorites right now, surprisingly the fergie ones are the most comfortable! 
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/donald-j-pliner-devi-2-boot/3288129

https://www.zappos.com/fergie-ledger-too?zfcTest=fac:1

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-camuto-bilco-boot-exclusive/3167658


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm the same way Nichole! I see everyone else looking cute, but i'm not super fashion savvy so I end up just worrying if I look stupid.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think that's my issue. I can't really do leggings or skinny jeans.


----------



## clynn11

Af is due tmw, sure she'll be here right on time as my temp dipped lower again :( ugh. Onto next month.

:hugs: stg you will get your baby! We all will :hugs: keep thehope alive!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-I still have my fx for you! 
I love my leggings-now I will have to dig them out. I haven't seen them since we moved.
AFM:I just tested and bfn. Why do I have to be so crazy?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry AF is on her way Cassidy. I'm looking at charts now and a lot of them have temp dips around when AF is due yet they still get their :bfp: so FX!

Katrina- I am still hoping you will see a :bfp: soon.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I think that's my issue. I can't really do leggings or skinny jeans.

You totally can, and, when tucked into jeans, they're really cute. 



clynn11 said:


> Af is due tmw, sure she'll be here right on time as my temp dipped lower again :( ugh. Onto next month.
> 
> :hugs: stg you will get your baby! We all will :hugs: keep thehope alive!

:( I'm not giving up on you just yet. you're not out till AF shows. 



Cowgirl07 said:


> Cassidy-I still have my fx for you!
> I love my leggings-now I will have to dig them out. I haven't seen them since we moved.
> AFM:I just tested and bfn. Why do I have to be so crazy?

 I'm still holding out for your :bfp: too!


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks for the new thread!!! 

Fx for NO AF Cassidy

Holy wowzer your chart looks good Nic!!

Boo for AF hit :(

SO LATE FOR WORK so ttyl x


----------



## morganwhite7

Do you girls know anything about oral surgery and pregnancy?! 

Urghh I have to get a gum graft AND have my wisdom teeth pulled here in the next month.. :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I heard not to do it if your pregnant unless your in pain from the tooth or its infected. My dentist asked me point blank when I got mine done if there was a chance I could be pregnant. He said he didn't believe in doing it to pregnant women.


----------



## asmcsm

Mostly, there would probably just be extra bleeding with oral surgery during pregnancy. I don't think that there'd be a problem with it though. I didn't even get put out for my wisdom teeth removal. I was awake and they numbed it. Took like half an hour. Super easy. Plus I didn't get nauseous and puke from the anesthesia WIN!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Do you girls know anything about oral surgery and pregnancy?!
> 
> Urghh I have to get a gum graft AND have my wisdom teeth pulled here in the next month.. :(

I would ask your dentist! Do they know that you are pregnant? Generally they try to avoid putting you under anesthesia if there is a chance you could be pregnant. I would ask if it is safe, or it is something that could wait until after the baby is born. You most likely would have to take lots of pain killers after the procedure, too.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Mostly, there would probably just be etra bleeding with oral; surgery during pregnancy. I don't think that there'd be a problem with it though. I didn't even get put out for my wisdom teeth removal. I was awake and they numbed it. Took like half an hour. Super easy. Plus I didn't get nauseous and puke from the anesthesia WIN!

me too! I was awake for mine too! No chipmunk cheeks either. I was in high school and went back to school after it was done. Super easy.


----------



## morganwhite7

Well I guess the wisdom teeth can wait..

But wayyy back when I had braces, they pulled one of my stubborn teeth way over and it had a LOT of root showing. We were supposed to get it taken care of last year as it keeps receding, but I was pregnant w/ Jaxon. And now I am afraid my tooth will fall out if I don't get a graft, and our insurance does NOT cover fake teeth! Lol. I don't want to lose a tooth, and it is really starting to get painful/sensitive! I am losing sleep over this!! :toothpick:


----------



## asmcsm

Just looked it up and most just say to wait until second trimester for oral surgery


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I have no dentist, primary care doctor, nothing.. (except for a wonderful OB, since it is all I have needed so far). My insurance only lasts while I'm pregnant, so that is my dilemma :/

Ashlee- Sweet! I was reading as long as they use preggo-safe drugs it should be okay, too. I mean they had to knock me out for my c-section so there has to be some kind of OKAY anesthesia for preggos.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Mostly, there would probably just be etra bleeding with oral; surgery during pregnancy. I don't think that there'd be a problem with it though. I didn't even get put out for my wisdom teeth removal. I was awake and they numbed it. Took like half an hour. Super easy. Plus I didn't get nauseous and puke from the anesthesia WIN!
> 
> me too! I was awake for mine too! No chipmunk cheeks either. I was in high school and went back to school after it was done. Super easy.Click to expand...

Lol none for me either! I try to tell people that being awake is the way to go!! I was up and running around same day. I still called into work a couple days though because they knew I had my teeth taken out and I knew I could get away with it haha. My mouth didn't really hurt at all either. I took a couple Tylenol and was good to go


----------



## asmcsm

https://malagha.com/2011/05/12/pregnancy-management-of-pregnant-patient-dental-practitioner/

Lists of types of anesthesia okay for pregnant women. Looks like local anesthetics are really the way to go.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was awake but they gave me "laughing gas" I was so loopy it was awesome. Honestly it was felt like a really awesome high. Like I got stoned off of pot w/o any paranoia or munchies. My cheeks got a tiny bit swollen but no chipmunk cheeks. 

I am trying not to SS but it's super hard. My bbs are tender, back hurts a bit, I feel stiff all over, super hot, on and off light headache... I think that's about it. Oh and watery cm. Must be strong and hold off on testing!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I got my molars out not wisdom teeth because they were in the way and one never came in. I didn't get knocked out either. I did mine in two trips though. But I worked the next day.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I got my molars out not wisdom teeth because they were in the way and one never came in. I didn't get knocked out either. I did mine in two trips though. But I worked the next day.

I only had 3 wisdom teeth too


----------



## RobertRedford

I only had two! They were fully grown in though. No laughing gas even. Just some local anesthesia and bam.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I was awake but they gave me "laughing gas" I was so loopy it was awesome. Honestly it was felt like a really awesome high. Like I got stoned off of pot w/o any paranoia or munchies. My cheeks got a tiny bit swollen but no chipmunk cheeks.
> 
> I am trying not to SS but it's super hard. My bbs are tender, back hurts a bit, I feel stiff all over, super hot, on and off light headache... I think that's about it. Oh and watery cm. Must be strong and hold off on testing!

You can do it!! I haven't really had much in the symptom category, at least I'm trying not to acknowledge them as preggo symptoms. I've been getting the same symptoms pretty much every cycle so trying not to pay much attention. But, I don't really feel "in" this cycle anyway, which is I think why I'm not dying to test. But I'm not giving up since I'm having some watery/creamy cm that I haven't had the past few cycles.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I only had two! They were fully grown in though. No laughing gas even. Just some local anesthesia and bam.

Same! My mom is a dental assistant so her and her boss took mine out lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm a Dental Nurse in Orthodontics so not sure about Oral Surgery. I've never heard of a gum graft :rofl: I feel shit now! 

AFM I grabbed a pack of 5 OPKs in town today. I've just done this, I know it's not positive. Can someone explain to me please? If my temperature dip is due to ovulating today I won't get a +OPK will I? I guess I will have to see what my temperature does in the morning :wacko:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/6D366C57-A2FE-4B0C-B5F2-1A0E8D2D3CED-1045-0000008E30BF6645_zps29f7612d.jpg


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> You can do it!! I haven't really had much in the symptom category, at least I'm trying not to acknowledge them as preggo symptoms. I've been getting the same symptoms pretty much every cycle so trying not to pay much attention. But, I don't really feel "in" this cycle anyway, which is I think why I'm not dying to test. But I'm not giving up since I'm having some watery/creamy cm that I haven't had the past few cycles.

I always feel out. I can't help but be pessimistic. Most of the time the "symptoms" I think I have I ignore and chalk it up to all being in my head. Things are a little different this cycle. Like my breasts aren't just pmsy tender, they are achy. I am probably making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Sounds exciting
AFM: My back hurts alot but I don't know what that means anymore :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I still can't believe AF is a no show and tests are still negative Katrina. Your ticker even says you are 9 days away from O. How weird!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I always feel out. I can't help but be pessimistic. Most of the time the "symptoms" I think I have I ignore and chalk it up to all being in my head. Things are a little different this cycle. Like my breasts aren't just pmsy tender, they are achy. I am probably making a mountain out of a mole hill.

Your chart is looking the best yet, so I still have high hopes for you! If you don't get a BFP this cycle are you raising clomid dose?


----------



## morganwhite7

I hope not Nichole, it's your freakin turn. Amanda, Ashlee, Katrina, Cassidy DO NOT give up HOPE!!! I am feeling for you girls right now.. stupid TTC is so dang stressful and no one deserves for it to be this tough. <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah, I should probably delete it. Earlier in the cycle everyone was asking what cd I was on, now it is counting how late I am.


----------



## asmcsm

I hope that you get a BFP soon Katrina!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> Your chart is looking the best yet, so I still have high hopes for you! If you don't get a BFP this cycle are you raising clomid dose?

I sent an e-mail asking the doc about a dosage raise but I haven't heard from her yet. I don't think she will because she said as long as I am ovulating, my dosage will stay the same. My O date was 2 days later and my prog was lower so I am hoping she give 100mg a shot.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Morgan. 

I'm guessing that AF will be here soon. I'm so full of symptoms but they're also AF symptom. 
Super super crampy, my boobs are huge and spilling out of my bra today, everything tastes like crap, and I'm breaking out.

oh, and absolutely NO sex drive. Poor OH.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Your chart is looking the best yet, so I still have high hopes for you! If you don't get a BFP this cycle are you raising clomid dose?
> 
> I sent an e-mail asking the doc about a dosage raise but I haven't heard from her yet. I don't think she will because she said as long as I am ovulating, my dosage will stay the same. My O date was 2 days later and my prog was lower so I am hoping she give 100mg a shot.Click to expand...

Seems like your doctor is just a pain in the ass. The other girls' doctors let them raise their doses


----------



## NDTaber9211

DH needs me to help paint an apartment today. I should be ok with the fumes and stuff right?


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> Seems like your doctor is just a pain in the ass. The other girls' doctors let them raise their doses

LOL well, I do really like her but I wish she would let me raise it. I might kind of demand it.


----------



## morganwhite7

I feel like such a hypocritical bitch on here with you all struggling, just wanted you girls to know that I genuinely care about you all and hope for the best. I am in this for the long haul, this thread was a godsend when my heart hurt after losing Jaxon and beginning TTC. Just can't seem to let it go!

Nichole- I assume so, since my OB told me painting/bleach while preggo is fine as long as you have good air-flow!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Dont at all feel like that Morgan! We love having you here.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Nichole, I know you don't mind.. I just remember having grouchy TTC days and probably wanting to murder preggos.. LOL. ;)

I still can't bring myself to look at the FB feed of crappy moms with newborns. Or baby pics, clothes, things like that. Hopefully counseling helps with that, I wouldn't want THIS baby to miss out on things since I'm hurting. Maybe it would be good for us to have a girl, the more I imagine the future.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My my actual boobs are tender but my chest is achy. This is definitely different for me.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Just open some windows and let some fall air in! 
Morgan-We love you, all preggos are safe with me. I want to kill my body right now.


----------



## mrshazard94

I'm New to this whole forum thing. My name is missy and my husband and I have been ttc for 10 months and no luck I haven't been on bc for almost a year and I haven't had a period for 10 months now! BUT I did a opt yesterday and today and came positive... Confused! ... Any advice from you ladies?! 

:)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh I feel stupid. I completely forgot that DH and I bded early this morning so what I thought was watery cm was actually semen. I checked again and my cm is dry as a bone. I feel so out now because of that.


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole, Rachel painted basically her whole house during her TWW and got her BFP lol


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ugh I feel stupid. I completely forgot that DH and I bded early this morning so what I thought was watery cm was actually semen. I checked again and my cm is dry as a bone. I feel so out now because of that.

Relax lady. Chart is good, chart is good, chart is good. xxxxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know I know I know, I stress over the stupidest things. I am just not going to worry about it until either AF shows or I am officially late.


----------



## RobertRedford

mrshazard94 said:


> I'm New to this whole forum thing. My name is missy and my husband and I have been ttc for 10 months and no luck I haven't been on bc for almost a year and I haven't had a period for 10 months now! BUT I did a opt yesterday and today and came positive... Confused! ... Any advice from you ladies?!
> 
> :)

Hi Missy, welcome to the boards! This thread is a "closed" thread. Essentially that means that it isn't open to new posters, due to having too many people following this thread as is. It's not that we don't like you--I promise! Sorry for any confusion! I suggest you venture over to the Trying to Conceive forum, and ask your question there. Best of luck TTC!


----------



## morganwhite7

Very tactful :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Very tactful :)

Thanks


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nichole your chart looks really good! Fingers tightly crossed for you!

Did you girls see my OPK a few pages before?


----------



## brunettebimbo

O and Morgan, I love you amazing preggo women posting! Shows you care and gives me hope :)


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Nichole your chart looks really good! Fingers tightly crossed for you!
> 
> Did you girls see my OPK a few pages before?

Just went back and found it. Def try and take another one this evening. That's what mine tend to look like day before or morning of my positive. I always test twice a day.


----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm a Dental Nurse in Orthodontics so not sure about Oral Surgery. I've never heard of a gum graft :rofl: I feel shit now!
> 
> AFM I grabbed a pack of 5 OPKs in town today. I've just done this, I know it's not positive. Can someone explain to me please? If my temperature dip is due to ovulating today I won't get a +OPK will I? I guess I will have to see what my temperature does in the morning :wacko:
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/6D366C57-A2FE-4B0C-B5F2-1A0E8D2D3CED-1045-0000008E30BF6645_zps29f7612d.jpg

It depends on the person really. I get +opks on o day but some women don't. Temps really are the best way to know for sure.


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Nichole your chart looks really good! Fingers tightly crossed for you!
> 
> Did you girls see my OPK a few pages before?
> 
> Just went back and found it. Def try and take another one this evening. That's what mine tend to look like day before or morning of my positive. I always test twice a day.Click to expand...

It's 7pm here. I've drank tea all day! Do I try and hold until say 9pm or do FMU tomorrow if temperature doesn't rise? OPKs are so confusing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nichole. I've never had a +OPK in my life! :wacko:


----------



## asmcsm

I usually get a positive the day I O, unless I wake up in the morning and get a negative because I o'd early in the morning while I was sleeping.


----------



## NDTaber9211

They say FMU is the worst for getting a pos OPK. It takes a little time for the LH hormone to build up in your urine. Have you ovulated even though you haven't had a pos opk before?


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Nichole your chart looks really good! Fingers tightly crossed for you!
> 
> Did you girls see my OPK a few pages before?
> 
> Just went back and found it. Def try and take another one this evening. That's what mine tend to look like day before or morning of my positive. I always test twice a day.Click to expand...
> 
> It's 7pm here. I've drank tea all day! Do I try and hold until say 9pm or do FMU tomorrow if temperature doesn't rise? OPKs are so confusing!Click to expand...

I usually test with SMU because most OPKs don't want you to use FMU then I test again in the afternoon between 5:30 and 6. I'd say if no temp rise in the am, test with SMU unless your OPK says specifically to use FMU


----------



## RobertRedford

I got my best +opk's at 11am ish. I would still get a + at night but the morning was best. 

Nichole, I'm sorry your cm was deceptive!


----------



## RobertRedford

does anyone else try not to go pee when AF is due? Just to avoid disappointment? Or just me?


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> They say FMU is the worst for getting a pos OPK. It takes a little time for the LH hormone to build up in your urine. Have you ovulated even though you haven't had a pos opk before?

I did a few the cycle I conceived my son and never got a +


----------



## Cowgirl07

I usually get mine with smu. I usually get them on day 13. Which was 20 days ago. 
I usually test twice a day 9 am and 5 pm. I did run out on day 13 so I just quit after that.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmm... that's weird. How often do you test?


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> does anyone else try not to go pee when AF is due? Just to avoid disappointment? Or just me?

ME!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies! I spent a lot of time catching up but didn't post to subscribe. Glad I finally remembered! Happy October and I am ready to bring on fall!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else try not to go pee when AF is due? Just to avoid disappointment? Or just me?
> 
> ME!!!Click to expand...

teeheee. Glad I'm not the only one. I just went pee. No spotting, no signs of AF besides these cramps. Normally I don't cramp like this immediately before AF. I get crampy once she actually starts though. GAH! Why are our bodies so confusing?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Right now I run in there every half hour looking for her. AF where are you? :haha: But nothing but some watery cm.


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hrmm... that's weird. How often do you test?

I'm not sure. I didn't really understand them then. I still don't now! :lol:


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Right now I run in there every half hour looking for her. AF where are you? :haha: But nothing but some watery cm.

hmmmm....you're going for blood on Thursday you said?


----------



## Cowgirl07

that is the plan, I will call thursday am and get in to see the dr.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> that is the plan, I will call thursday am and get in to see the dr.

eeks goodluck


----------



## asmcsm

Emily you're due in one month!!!! Ahh so exciting!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> that is the plan, I will call thursday am and get in to see the dr.
> 
> eeks goodluckClick to expand...

Thanks-that is if I don't drive myself crazy by then or get a visit from af. 

Emily one month!!! So exciting


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So excited for all you ladies that are close to testing! I'm way back here at 3dpo and i'm wishing I was closer... haven't really had anything going on today, but duh.. it's too early for symptoms. Just curious if i'll be running my marathon with a teeny tiny running buddy! ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I might cave and test tomorrow on an IC. I am not expecting a bfp, I just need to do something. All of this waiting around is killing me!


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> that is the plan, I will call thursday am and get in to see the dr.

Katrina, I am so ready to know your blood results!!! I so want you to get your :bfp: !!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks girls!! 
Nichole-FX!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yes Nichole I painted and bleached everything in my new house during that tww...also moved very heavy things, ate horribly and didn't sleep much. Makes me laugh at myself all those months I didn't go to the gym during the tww because I thought it would disrupt something lol. But I will say that as soon as I found out, I was terrified to paint or carry anything heavy. I still painted but kept the ceiling fan on and an oscillating fan on. And I wore a mask lol. And gloves when I cleaned lol. 

Katrina - I sure hope this is just a sneaky bfp. 

Nichole - I want you to test tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch: 

Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.


----------



## goldstns

hello ladies. Sorry I missed so much today. I was busy shutting down work. Turns out neither DH or I can work during this furlough and as of now neither one of us will get paid until stupid congress get there sh!t together. Anyways, I am sitting on hold with unemployment currently on an "over 15 min wait time".... im sure all government employees.... UGH!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki-I am so sorry this is going on! How ridiculous.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Marie- My cramps are HORRIBLE the first of AF, but after that they completely go away. I'm so sorry you are feeling bad from AF! 

I had to laugh because I told my friend (who knows we're trying) that I've been feeling crampy today and yesterday, but told her that I wasn't expecting to be pregnant the very first time. She said "I'll be super happy for you, but I don't want you go get your hopes up and then be disappointed!" I said "Oh, I'll be okay. I don't expect it the first month, hopefully within the first few cycles" she then said "okay, then i'm going to say this. I started cramping immediatley with DS. I knew the day after we BD that I was going to be pregnant"

Now, I know everyone is different, but DARN! This makes me feel like my SS is justified! LOL. The cramps are there and i've thought it very wierd, but surely at just 3dpo it can't mean anything. Then you hear stories from women who've already had kids and can't help but be hopeful..


----------



## Kiamaria83

prgirl_11 said:


> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.

Eugh yes it's horrible. I forced myself to go to the gym last time it was painful and it really helped. Although I would prefer bed and chocolate. Is it just the first 2 days that are painful ? Try a hot bath


----------



## morganwhite7

Cramping 1-5DPO is usually due to progesterone surging due to ovulation, or from the actual site of ovulation where it popped! In pregnancy, they will start around 6DPO if any, and it is due to implantation! :)

A good thing to look for around this time is creamy CM which signifies high levels of progesterone, which obv helps with implantation. I had a gush of it at 6DPO, thought it was AF!


----------



## HWPG

nichole, i think you should wait til 10dpo. it's like our thread's lucky dpo. (but that's just me...)
i get very bad cramps the first day - but i tend to drug up and push thru them, including workouts and such. my preference would be to sleep, but alas, the 9-5 doesnt always allow for that.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tomorrow will be 10dpo for me which is why I was considering testing. I might not though, depends on how I feel.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

morganwhite7 said:


> Cramping 1-5DPO is usually due to progesterone surging due to ovulation, or from the actual site of ovulation where it popped! In pregnancy, they will start around 6DPO if any, and it is due to implantation! :)
> 
> A good thing to look for around this time is creamy CM which signifies high levels of progesterone, which obv helps with implantation. I had a gush of it at 6DPO, thought it was AF!

I knew it was too goo to be true to be a symptom. I mean I honestly know better, but i'm getting a little excited. LOL. I haven't really had any CM at at all.. maybe i'll see some soon.


----------



## BubsMom17

Yep, one month to go! Who knows if I'll make it that long... I had danny 10 days early, so there is a chance this one might make an early appearance as well. Here's to hoping! I just wanna see him so bad!


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.

I have the worst cramps and it always gives me a horrible lower backache at the same time. That's usually how I know AF is coming. The backache hits first!



BubsMom17 said:


> Yep, one month to go! Who knows if I'll make it that long... I had danny 10 days early, so there is a chance this one might make an early appearance as well. Here's to hoping! I just wanna see him so bad!

So excited to see pictures of his cute little face!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Emily, I can't believe that you're so close! Mind blown!

Nichole, I would hold out even longer if you can. Of course I'm terrible at waiting so don't listen to me :) 

Just went for a run on my lunch break and I could barely breath, felt like I was really out of shape out of no where.. Really weird. I could breathe just fine a few days ago. Still no sign of AF and my boobs are freaking killing me. Having a weird pain in my lower back (like tail bone area)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-How weird, could be a good sign.
Nichole-test!! 
AFM:I have to work tomorrow blah I hate my job!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda-How weird, could be a good sign.
> Nichole-test!!
> AFM:I have to work tomorrow blah I hate my job!

Did you not have to work today? Lucky duck! 


Nikki, ugh what a pain. sending really good thoughts to you and your husband, I hope all goes smoothly with the unemployment office!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I farm everyday its the other job I don't like so much. I work at a sale barn a few days a week.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I farm everyday its the other job I don't like so much. I work at a sale barn a few days a week.

ooh. horses or other animals?


----------



## Cowgirl07

No not horses. They can't sell horses cause of the slaughter standings and testing requirements. usually just cows, calves, sheep, goats and pigs.


----------



## brunettebimbo

RobertRedford said:


> Emily, I can't believe that you're so close! Mind blown!
> 
> Nichole, I would hold out even longer if you can. Of course I'm terrible at waiting so don't listen to me :)
> 
> Just went for a run on my lunch break and I could barely breath, felt like I was really out of shape out of no where.. Really weird. I could breathe just fine a few days ago. Still no sign of AF and my boobs are freaking killing me. Having a weird pain in my lower back (like tail bone area)

I used to run regularly and was pretty good at it. One day I could barely breath whilst running. I got my BFP a few days later. I had to give up running because for some reason I just couldn't do it pregnant!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## VivianJean

I couldnt run when i got my bfp but it was because my :holly: felt like great balls of fire on my chest and i have TINY tatas.


----------



## prgirl_11

Gg



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Marie- My cramps are HORRIBLE the first of AF, but after that they completely go away. I'm so sorry you are feeling bad from AF!

Yeah, it usually just lasts 24 hours for me too. I'm getting a few extra hours worth today. I am feeling a bit better now though since DH got home. 



Kiamaria83 said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.
> 
> Eugh yes it's horrible. I forced myself to go to the gym last time it was painful and it really helped. Although I would prefer bed and chocolate. Is it just the first 2 days that are painful ? Try a hot bathClick to expand...

I'm going to go outside later and walk around for a while. Should help a bit. I should be more active anyways. :blush: i usually only get it the first day. 



asmcsm said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.
> 
> I have the worst cramps and it always gives me a horrible lower backache at the same time. That's usually how I know AF is coming. The backache hits first!Click to expand...

Can't get a break :nope: every cycle since I was 11. Tea helped today.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I usually don't cramp to much, I just get a killer headache. The type that makes me almost ill.


----------



## prgirl_11

When I was younger from around age 12-15 I used to get them so bad that I used to throw up. I am so glad that doesn't happen anymore. Those were the worst!


----------



## Cowgirl07

That only happened to me once. I was on vacation in Australia none the less, there was a party and I had to go home I was cramping so bad, it was so embarrassing.


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> I used to run regularly and was pretty good at it. One day I could barely breath whilst running. I got my BFP a few days later. I had to give up running because for some reason I just couldn't do it pregnant!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!

Thank you...not getting my hopes up!



VivianJean said:


> I couldnt run when i got my bfp but it was because my :holly: felt like great balls of fire on my chest and i have TINY tatas.

My boobs were strapped into a sports bra and hurt like hell, too! I have tiny tatas too but they are big right now. Oh calls them period boobs. 




prgirl_11 said:


> Gg
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Marie- My cramps are HORRIBLE the first of AF, but after that they completely go away. I'm so sorry you are feeling bad from AF!
> 
> Yeah, it usually just lasts 24 hours for me too. I'm getting a few extra hours worth today. I am feeling a bit better now though since DH got home.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Eugh yes it's horrible. I forced myself to go to the gym last time it was painful and it really helped. Although I would prefer bed and chocolate. Is it just the first 2 days that are painful ? Try a hot bathClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to go outside later and walk around for a while. Should help a bit. I should be more active anyways. :blush: i usually only get it the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I have the worst cramps and it always gives me a horrible lower backache at the same time. That's usually how I know AF is coming. The backache hits first!Click to expand...
> 
> Can't get a break :nope: every cycle since I was 11. Tea helped today.Click to expand...

I hope you start feeling better. I get horrid cramps days 1-3, and a heating pad is my best friend. Mine radiate down into my legs :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cowgirl07 said:


> I usually don't cramp to much, I just get a killer headache. The type that makes me almost ill.

I've been experiencing that a couple of days before AF arrives. It's excruciating. I'd rather have cramps!


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> When I was younger from around age 12-15 I used to get them so bad that I used to throw up. I am so glad that doesn't happen anymore. Those were the worst!

Mine were worse around then too :? My mom had the same problem when she was younger. She'd have to stay home from school because they were so debilitating. They put her on a high dose of birth control and they got better and she's basically been on them since with the exception of having kids. Mine have gotten a lot better since I started drinking Fertilitea but I still get them kinda bad. The backaches usually worse than the cramps themselves though.


----------



## asmcsm

I've gotten horrible headaches ever since my miscarriage. The first month after miscarriage was the worst though, they've calmed down a lot.


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I used to run regularly and was pretty good at it. One day I could barely breath whilst running. I got my BFP a few days later. I had to give up running because for some reason I just couldn't do it pregnant!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Thank you...not getting my hopes up!
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I couldnt run when i got my bfp but it was because my :holly: felt like great balls of fire on my chest and i have TINY tatas.Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs were strapped into a sports bra and hurt like hell, too! I have tiny tatas too but they are big right now. Oh calls them period boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Gg
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Marie- My cramps are HORRIBLE the first of AF, but after that they completely go away. I'm so sorry you are feeling bad from AF!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it usually just lasts 24 hours for me too. I'm getting a few extra hours worth today. I am feeling a bit better now though since DH got home.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiamaria83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Eugh yes it's horrible. I forced myself to go to the gym last time it was painful and it really helped. Although I would prefer bed and chocolate. Is it just the first 2 days that are painful ? Try a hot bathClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to go outside later and walk around for a while. Should help a bit. I should be more active anyways. :blush: i usually only get it the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh pain. Advil and hot pad on my belly. Stupid :witch:
> 
> Anybody else here get really bad cramps? I know the intensity varies per woman. Mine affect my lower back, legs, groin area, etc. basically from belly button down, front and back. I know I should be up and moving to encourage blood flow but I am just sulking in bed right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I have the worst cramps and it always gives me a horrible lower backache at the same time. That's usually how I know AF is coming. The backache hits first!Click to expand...
> 
> Can't get a break :nope: every cycle since I was 11. Tea helped today.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you start feeling better. I get horrid cramps days 1-3, and a heating pad is my best friend. Mine radiate down into my legs :(Click to expand...

Yes! That's exactly how mine are too. My thighs get horribly crampy. Sigh... The joys of womanhood. Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I didn't have cramps at all until I started BCP's when I was 16. After that-- they have been terrible. Especially bad the past few years, absolutely horrible when I had an IUD too.


----------



## asmcsm

So, according to FF, those 88cent First Signal tests from Walmart are better than FRER for testing at 9DPO. 28.5% of positive tests were First Signal and only 16% were First Response. Wondfo is 25.3%. Wish I had OSOM strips though cuz that's listed at 62.5%!! Way over the rest of them.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/pregtestproba_module.php


----------



## RobertRedford

interesting!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm so tempted to go get a pack of FRER's. someone tell me not to!


----------



## asmcsm

Don't do it!!

I think I'm gonna grab a First Signal to test with at 12DPO


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So I just got done running and have tons of creamy cm when I got done. Thats all I've got. Lol!!


----------



## asmcsm

Also, I think I might get a new BBT next cycle if no BFP. I actually think my temp was lower today but I tried to temp when I first woke up and it was taking forever and didn't beep so I turned it off then back on again and it worked. That's happened a couple times, stupid cheapy walmart thermometer


Woohoo! Getting some dull aching in my uterus area!! FX I see pretty lines in a few days!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi Ladies!! Just finally getting settled after vacation...which was good...I barfed all over Disneyworld, but hey, I wasn't at work!! :)

Nichole- 10dpo tomorrow and your chart looks phenomenal?! I can't wait to see a positive test from you lady! I've got my fingers crossed so tightly for you, you've been through so much and you so deserve it!! Also, so so happy to see that DH is cancer free! I can't even imagine what a relief that must be to have a clean scan. I hope you two are doing something special to celebrate!

Katrina - I admire your patience. I know you're going crazy inside but to have ridden this out and not called the doctor yet is quite the accomplishment in my eyes!! Fx'd that you'll get your bfp soon!! If you did O around CD20, did you have BD coverage?

Amanda- I'm so sorry to hear about DH's SA results. That's a huge thing for you both to have to deal with and I so hope that the doctor has some good options for you and its easily fixed...or better yet, that you go get those FRER and get a nice surprise BFP!

Ashlee+Cassidy- I have such high hopes for you two also!!

On a totes unrelated note - Dole (who makes the bagged salads) just came out with these new "chopped" salads...if you girls haven't tried them, I suggest you do!! LOL, im a little obsessed!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes we pretty much did the smep until day 17. Then every three days after that.


----------



## SmallTownGal

RobertRedford said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear you are having all this trouble, Amanda! :hugs::hugs::hugs: My condolences for the chemical and for whatever is going wrong with your DH's sperm. :hugs::hugs::hugs: What is going on with the sperm, exactly?
> 
> Anyway, FX'd and prayers for you!
> 
> Nice to have you back! :hugs: sorry you're having a hard time as well. Don't be a stranger, please! :)
> 
> We had a SA done and OH has no sperm present. not even under 5mil. Nothing. He has an appointment today to get more info.Click to expand...

Ah, I see. I'm so sorry to hear that they found none at all! :( :hugs: Hopefully they will be able to find and fix the problem. [-o&lt;

I've adjusted my meds recently and hopefully I'll be able to pop in more often. I think my anti-depressant (Wellbutrin) was too much with the cabergoline (since they have the same mood effect on me and too much anti-depressant makes my anxiety worse which undoes the anti-depressant effect) as well as actually exacerbating my prolactin problem, because I stopped taking the Wellbutrin last month, and now that it's more out of my system I feel better (less OCD/anxiety) and yet I'm not plunging into a pit of depression where I can't get out of bed or something, and I'm also having less nipple discharge than when I was on both the cabergoline and wellbutrin (although I'm still having some, so I'm still getting that rechecked tomorrow). Hopefully I'll be able to stay off the Wellbutrin, because I don't think that was helping me TTC wise and even my FS doc said that he thought it might be causing my prolactin to be high, as that happens in some people. At least the cabergoline is doing the wellbutrin's job as an anti-depressant.

Thanks for the warm welcome back :hugs:



NDTaber9211 said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how it is for the rest of you still TTC, but for me, it's reached the point where each failed cycle is like the death of a loved one. It feels like each month I lose a baby that I never really had. And each failed cycle feels like the failure of all future cycles, like it's a portent of doom. And yet, I can't really know what will happen until I play out the string all the way to the end, so I'm stuck going through the cycle of hope and grief over and over and over, until I run through all my options or money, whichever comes first. Or until I get PG, but that's not been happening.
> 
> But at least I know the cycle of hope and grief will not be forever. One way or another, that cycle will come to an end and I'll be free of it. Wish it would happen sooner rather than later (by way of BFP) but whatcha gonna do. :/
> 
> I am so sorry TTC is so tough on you. You deserve to get your :bfp: and I just know it will happen for you. Idk if you saw or not but DH's SA came back that he only has 2% morphology. The chances of us conceiving naturally are low and we probably can't afford assisted conception. Well, except for clomid which I have 4 more cycles of. We are thinking about looking into foster/adopt options if I don't get pregnant off of clomid.
> 
> Keep checking in and let us know how you are doing. We will always welcome you with open arms :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much! :hugs: And I'm so sorry to hear about your bad news! :(:hugs: One of my mom's friends is doing foster to adopt and I've looked into that and have that as something I'd do, if need be, too.

Have you heard of the Attain program for IVF, by the way? It might be worth looking into. Actually, if you go to the Attain Fertility website (attainfertility dot com), they talk about financing options for all kinds of treatments.

FX'd that you beat the odds and 2% morph will do it for you, though! [-o&lt;



clynn11 said:


> Af is due tmw, sure she'll be here right on time as my temp dipped lower again :( ugh. Onto next month.
> 
> :hugs: stg you will get your baby! We all will :hugs: keep thehope alive!

Thanks, Cassidy! :) :hugs:

Bummer the witch seems to be on her way, but FX'd the witch stays away anyway for you!

-----

If anyone replied to me past page 10, let me know, please! (These boards move too fast for me, lol)

-----

- Ashley, hope you get your rainbow this month/soon! :dust: If the FS wants me to temp again, I might ask him what a good brand of thermometer is to get.

- Disney, glad you enjoyed your vacation, even with all the barfing. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I have been out of the loop today. All caught up I think.. I love fall. It's my favorite. Hoping to bake this weekend. I love pumpkin everrrrything! :) And I love to bake. And decorate for fall. We took stuff out to our little guy's grave tonight. I painted him a pumpkin. We ordered his headstone today. I felt like we were making his funeral arrangements all over again. Ugh. I can't pull off skinny jeans either, Nichole!

Nikki, sorry about this gov't thing! Ugh. Ridiculous.

FX for everyone that AF hasn't gotten yet! I'm feeling crampy but not AF crampy so IDK. I feel so in and so out both.


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> So, according to FF, those 88cent First Signal tests from Walmart are better than FRER for testing at 9DPO. 28.5% of positive tests were First Signal and only 16% were First Response. Wondfo is 25.3%. Wish I had OSOM strips though cuz that's listed at 62.5%!! Way over the rest of them.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/pregtestproba_module.php

Where'd you come across this?? I've been all over FF and never discovered it. 


Disneybaby26 said:


> Hi Ladies!! Just finally getting settled after vacation...which was good...I barfed all over Disneyworld, but hey, I wasn't at work!! :)
> 
> Nichole- 10dpo tomorrow and your chart looks phenomenal?! I can't wait to see a positive test from you lady! I've got my fingers crossed so tightly for you, you've been through so much and you so deserve it!! Also, so so happy to see that DH is cancer free! I can't even imagine what a relief that must be to have a clean scan. I hope you two are doing something special to celebrate!

Thanks Kara! I still feel out but I am trying to keep positive. If my temps stay up 12dpo I will probably test. It was definitely a relief. I mean, we knew the scans were going to be clean but that doesn't help your nervousness. It also kind of brings back that whole awful time. I am glad you had a great time on your vacations. Where are the pics?! :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

NDTaber9211 said:


> FX for you Katrina!
> 
> Sandy- I agree with Morgan. I think clomid will work great for you since you were able to conceive before with irregular cycles.
> 
> So I just checked my cm and it was watery. Anyone experience fertile cm during their bfp cycle.

I had watery CM either the day I ovulated or the day after and then creamy CM leading up to my BFP.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> So, according to FF, those 88cent First Signal tests from Walmart are better than FRER for testing at 9DPO. 28.5% of positive tests were First Signal and only 16% were First Response. Wondfo is 25.3%. Wish I had OSOM strips though cuz that's listed at 62.5%!! Way over the rest of them.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/pregtestproba_module.php
> 
> Where'd you come across this?? I've been all over FF and never discovered it.
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! Just finally getting settled after vacation...which was good...I barfed all over Disneyworld, but hey, I wasn't at work!! :)
> 
> Nichole- 10dpo tomorrow and your chart looks phenomenal?! I can't wait to see a positive test from you lady! I've got my fingers crossed so tightly for you, you've been through so much and you so deserve it!! Also, so so happy to see that DH is cancer free! I can't even imagine what a relief that must be to have a clean scan. I hope you two are doing something special to celebrate!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kara! I still feel out but I am trying to keep positive. If my temps stay up 12dpo I will probably test. It was definitely a relief. I mean, we knew the scans were going to be clean but that doesn't help your nervousness. It also kind of brings back that whole awful time. I am glad you had a great time on your vacations. Where are the pics?! :haha:Click to expand...

I have VIP FF so in the pregnancy monitor it has pregnancy test probability, there's a link that's says results per brand and that's where you find it.


STG- thanks so much! I hope we'll be seeing you around here more often!


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG I am so blind! I've never noticed that part.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Grrrrr, Kaiser website shows my doc read my e-mail 25 mins ago but never responded back. I am so thinking about finding a different doc.

As I posted this, I got a response lmao.

Hi Nichole,
You are still ovulating which is good news. Yes, it can be normal.
We can try the higher dose of Clomid this next cycle and Progesterone supplementation is controversial on whether or not it is beneficial but I have prescribed it (it may not be covered on your plan). Both prescriptions are "on file" at the pharmacy. Continue the Progesterone supplementation for 2weeks, stop if pregnancy test is negative.
Also, we can proceed with the consult to the infertility specialist is you are not pregnant by your next cycle.
We will recheck a progesterone level 5-7 days after your ovulation kit is positive, this is ordered.
Take care,
Kristin


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Grrrrr, Kaiser website shows my doc read my e-mail 25 mins ago but never responded back. I am so thinking about finding a different doc.
> 
> As I posted this, I got a response lmao.

Bahaha:haha: what did she say?


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Grrrrr, Kaiser website shows my doc read my e-mail 25 mins ago but never responded back. I am so thinking about finding a different doc.
> 
> As I posted this, I got a response lmao.
> 
> Bahaha:haha: what did she say?Click to expand...

I edited my previous post with her response


----------



## Cowgirl07

Must have been karma :haha:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Wow! She seems really helpful and proactive Nichole!! I like when the OBs really take the initiative, it so seems like she feels it's her job to get you preggo and well, it is!! Really awesome that she agreed to the increase and progesterone and everything is all set for you to go...IF you need it, which I really hope you don't!! Xx


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Nichole! I'm still hoping that you get your BFP this cycle but if not, at least you're getting a larger dose of clomid!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know, I am happy about it. I hope I won't need them but it's nice to know it's there. We probably wont be able to do the infertility specialist because our insurance will only do 50/50 on it. I don't think our wallets can handle that right now. I am going to try to do my 6 cycles of clomid first and then go from there.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay! Glad you got some results from her, Nichole. Sounds like you have a plan!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I am going to request the HSG test if it wont cost too much. I want to make sure my tubes are open and I am not wasting these rounds of clomid. I hope it doesn't hurt me too bad


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nichole I had an hsg and it wasn't too bad. Mostly uncomfortable from the awkward positioning lol. There was some cramping but as soon as it started it was over. I highly recommend it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole- does your doctor email for free? Might seem like a silly question,?but I've never heard of it!! It's wonderful!! Wish all appointments could be handeled this way!!


----------



## jury3

I seriously cannot keep up with you girls...this thread moves so fast! I would never sleep if I read it all lol

Nichole-Glad she's cooperative! Hopefully you won't need it!


----------



## NDTaber9211

It is a feature that Kaiser has and yes it's free. It is super awesome and makes some thing SUPER easy.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I didn't know clomid only came in 50mg and I would have to take 2 pills. I thought there was a 100mg pill and my Dr messed up by prescribing 50mg again lol. I hope I am not becoming too annoying for her :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

NDTaber9211 said:


> It is a feature the Kaiser has and yes it's free. It is super awesome and makes some thing SUPER easy.

That is freaking awesome!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I definitely take full advantage of it :)


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, I'm glad to hear all the positive things from your OB. I also have email with my drs office and it's great. I hope you won't need all six cycles. Fx for one more day...
Afm, hot, head-achey. Took my last clomid dose tonight. Will start temping tomorrow, and jump on the crazy train this wkd. Yay.


----------



## asmcsm

Good luck mirolee! I hope thi is the cycle!

AFM, feeling pretty nauseous right now. I know it's not from wing hungry because I ate a ton for dinner earlier tonight. Hopefully a good sign. FX for a nice temp increase in the morning


----------



## asmcsm

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...1/14/johnson-johnson-baby-products-toxic.aspx

Thought I'd share this. I actually found out that Johnson&Johnson baby shampoo contained formaldehyde while I was in Cosmo school and was shocked but this article just reminded me. Thought I'd share with future mommies though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nichole your Doctor sounds great. FX you won't need it though! Are you testing today?

AFM - Temperature rose today so my fingers are tightly crossed that I've finally ovulated!


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, mine does too. It is actually a program that the office offers, both of the "big" groups around our area do, where you can send messages, schedule appointments, view labs, medications, medical history stuff (obviously only what they want you to see.. ), but even though I just signed up or it, it's definitely nice! 

Nichole, fx for you!! So glad your doctor is willing to cooperate with what you want and need. Your chart looks so good!

Katrina, fx for you. Are you testing today?

Julie, hope you're feeling well.

Rachel, hope you're feeling well, too!

Mirolee, I HATE the crazy train.. but good luck! Hope this is your cycle!!

Kara, glad you had a good vacation, even if you were sick the whole time.

Ashlee, fx for you, too!! It sounds promising and your chart looks great! 

AFM, highest temp yet.. please stay up! I'm so stinkin tired.. exhausted really, but I don't know if it's a symptom or not having recovered from working midnight shift Saturday into Sunday and only getting a 3 hour nap on Sunday morning. Was crampy last night and about 2 am I woke up with some of the worst heartburn I've ever had, and I've had a lot of heartburn! I had heartburn every single day when I was pregnant the last time. I hadn't had it since I had him up until Sunday. Then again last night, and it was HORRIBLE! Hubby told me I was pregnant because of it the other day. I hope he's right! I didn't test this morning. I'm waiting until tomorrow.. yesterday's was negative and they are not easy to see in the gallery so I'll just wait another day. I don't want to see another BFN. Still going for Clomid Friday, so if I'm going to get a positive test, I hope I get it tomorrow or Friday!! AF is due on Monday according to a 13 day LP, so we shall see I guess! Like I said last night.. I feel in and totally out both. I don't really know what to feel.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your chart is looking great! FX for you :)


----------



## frsttimemama

brunettebimbo said:


> Your chart is looking great! FX for you :)

Mine?


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm feeling a little nauseated this morning. I feel like I'm driving myself crazy. Tomorrow morning needs to hurry up so I can test again. Not expecting anything, but can't hurt to hope, right?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I woke up in the middle of the night last night drenched in sweat. Ugh. This is the worst feeling in the world for me. I hope i'm not getting sick. My marathon is in 11 days. This is not the time to get sick!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope you're not, too!! Feel better!


----------



## HWPG

where is nichole!!?


----------



## morganwhite7

I was wondering too, I know she said she'd try an I.C. today!

Sandy- Things are looking great, can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow :)

Ashlee- Can't wait to see a temp!


----------



## asmcsm

Total temp drop today. 98.68 yesterday and 98.32 today. That has NEVER happened in my TWW. My temps don't drop that much until day of or day before AF
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HWPG

maybe it's a larger implantation dip that you originally thought? one can hope! dont we all wish we could fast forward to tomorrows temp, to tomorrows temp, to tomorrows temp!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh I wish! I've just never seen it drop like that so early. FX it's a good sign


----------



## morganwhite7

True, true. I'm posting mine now to show you that when I implanted, it dropped below ALL of my other post-O temps. FX'd!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4576f6//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## asmcsm

I hope so. I know I should be excited because something different on my chart could mean a bfp but I'm freaking out a little lol. Normally my chart will peak at 99 point something then drop for AF. Just not used to seeing such a low temp at this point


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan! Fx. 

I agree.. where is Nichole??

Ashlee, hope that is a good thing! Fx for you!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- FX that it's a good sign for you!!


----------



## asmcsm

Feeling nauseous again...don't know if its anxiety from my temp or legit symptom lol


----------



## prgirl_11

I just got 23 vials of blood drawn. Someone told me it would be like 3-4. When I saw all the tubes I was like whaaa...?!


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope it's legit Ashlee! I'm feeling that way today, too. I'm hoping its for real and not a trick for myself, too.

Holy moly Marie! Did they leave you any? Wow that's a lot of blood ..


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> I just got 23 vials of blood drawn. Someone told me it would be like 3-4. When I saw all the tubes I was like whaaa...?!

Oh jeez!! That's so many! I used to hate needles and having blood drawn but after my miscarriage I kinda got used to it because they drew blood so often to watch my levels go down. I only had a crappy phlebotomist once thankfully but she did leave my arm bruised for a week and a half.


----------



## asmcsm

Really hope this thread gets more exciting today...


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I know I keep checking in too, so many of you on the verge of BFPs this is getting exciting. This thread entertains me through the work day.

Amanda I think I missed SA results, but saw someone mentioning azoospermia? Was that the diagnosis? How's DH reacting?


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy cow Marie, 23?! How are you feeling now? Have some good iron rich food today to make up for it! 

Ash, sorry about the nausea, lets hope it's a good sign!!! 

Nichole, I have a love hate relationship with Kaiser, but your emails with your doctor really make me realize why I love it. So easy, and now you get more clomid! I sure as hell hope you don't need it though. Have you tested today? 

Cassidy, any sign of AF? 

Katrina... Anything?

On my phone so I can't really go into full detail, but OH's appointment did not go well. OH is 100% sterile. Always has been, always will be. The scan revealed no visible blockages but they think there is a sperm duct defect. We have a zero percent chance of ever conceiving naturally, and there is no way to get his sperm for iui/IVF...


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Really hope this thread gets more exciting today...

LOL!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Amanda... I am SO sorry to hear about DHs SA. I can't even imagine how you both must be feeling right now =[


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, Amanda I'm still so crushed for you :( my heart dropped to my stomach when you told me :(. I hope that you and OH will be okay :hugs: I know you guys talked about the sperm donation before but I'm sure this has crushed OH even more. Just hope you guys can work it all out and move on to have a beautiful baby


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I just went through a bout of nausea, and I didn't like it. I actually have a vomit phobia, and any time I start to feel sick in the slightest, it's very bad. There's actually a name for the phobia (starts with an E...) but it's not coming to mind. I've had it my entire life. I get really nervous, shaky, and anxious around ANYONE who is sick. It's bad. SO. I have no idea how i'll deal with MS when the time comes. No idea what's causing it this morning. I almost feel hungry? I got some warm tea here at work and it seems to helping for the time being. I hope it doesn't come back. :-/


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I am so incredibly sorry to hear that. I cannot even imagine how you both must be feeling. Praying for you both. Also, I hope that you guys can figure something out so your dreams of parenthood can come true.


----------



## HWPG

amanda, any time you want to talk, i'm available. i know everything you are feeling right now. huge hugs. sending lots of patience and understanding.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O Gosh Amanda I am so so sorry! I can't imagine what either of you are going through.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So sorry Amanda. That is horrible. How is OH? Is he having an even harder time now? Hopefully he will eventually open up to donor sperm...what about a family member of his? Does he have any brothers? DH's uncle cannot produce either so DH donated for his uncle so that the child would look like other family members and same family genes and what not. Just a thought? Worth a shot. Maybe wait a bit to suggest it though.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks for all the support, ladies. I'm heartbroken but okay. It's just another hurdle that we get to jump through. Its killing _me_ right now to think of having a child that isn't biologically related to him. As much as we want a child and how antsy I have been, this really puts things into perspective. I feel less pressure to get pregnant right away. Just need to digest all of this information right now. No more OPK's, no more "trying" since that won't do anything. Just time to live our lives now. AF is of course late and I am PMS'ing like crazy which doesn't help. 



HWPG said:


> amanda, any time you want to talk, i'm available. i know everything you are feeling right now. huge hugs. sending lots of patience and understanding.

Thank you so much-- I appreciate it. 



TTCaWee1 said:


> So sorry Amanda. That is horrible. How is OH? Is he having an even harder time now? Hopefully he will eventually open up to donor sperm...what about a family member of his? Does he have any brothers? DH's uncle cannot produce either so DH donated for his uncle so that the child would look like other family members and same family genes and what not. Just a thought? Worth a shot. Maybe wait a bit to suggest it though.

Thanks.. He is okay. We kind of knew that this was coming, so he braced himself. There are no family members that would be willing to donate, but I think he will come around to donor sperm. We're truly taking it one day at a time now.


----------



## VivianJean

Amanda I'm so sorry. It sounds like you are being pretty measured right now though, which is amazing. Sending you love x


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Amelia. I'm trying! 

Alright ladies, we need to pick it up today. I wanna see some bfp's and lots of chatter. 

Katrina, anything?

Cassidy?

Nichole?

Ashlee..how are your symptoms? Are you trying not to symptom spot? 

Britt- sorry about the bout of nausea! YUCK.

BB- Where are you at in your cycle? 

Where are all my testers?


----------



## BubsMom17

Amanda, I am so sorry. I am shocked and devastated for you! You guys need some time to grieve this news... I'm sure he is a mess, as well as you, even though it seems like you are handling it with strength and grace. :hugs: <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hoping 1DPO but we will see how the next 2 days temps go. Got my fingers firmly crossed!

Has anyone had problems since downloading iOS 7 for the iPhone? Everytime I go on the Internet it loads up like an app page and something about Experian Hotels! Annoying :(


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> Hoping 1DPO but we will see how the next 2 days temps go. Got my fingers firmly crossed!
> 
> Has anyone had problems since downloading iOS 7 for the iPhone? Everytime I go on the Internet it loads up like an app page and something about Experian Hotels! Annoying :(

I haven't updated it yet...Concerned that I wont like it and will not be able to go back :haha: Have you googled this issue to see if anyone else has had this problem? sounds annnnoying, sorry hun!


----------



## BubsMom17

I had a dream last night that you guys blocked my from the chat. That you all hated me and you started all sending me nasty private messages! WTH?!?! Probably crazy anxiety hormone dreams... I always get dreams about insecurites when I feel anxious, like friends secretly hating me or my hubby cheating on me... I hate dreams like that!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> I had a dream last night that you guys blocked my from the chat. That you all hated me and you started all sending me nasty private messages! WTH?!?! Probably crazy anxiety hormone dreams... I always get dreams about insecurites when I feel anxious, like friends secretly hating me or my hubby cheating on me... I hate dreams like that!

I have woken up multiple times really f'n mad at OH, tried to kick him out of bed, etc. because I had dreams that he cheated on me.

He's always like wtf are you doing crazy lady? I was sleeping!


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hoping 1DPO but we will see how the next 2 days temps go. Got my fingers firmly crossed!
> 
> Has anyone had problems since downloading iOS 7 for the iPhone? Everytime I go on the Internet it loads up like an app page and something about Experian Hotels! Annoying :(
> 
> I haven't updated it yet...Concerned that I wont like it and will not be able to go back :haha: Have you googled this issue to see if anyone else has had this problem? sounds annnnoying, sorry hun!Click to expand...

I haven't downloaded it either because it needs me to delete stuff from my phone cuz it's too full, like pictures or apps or music... I refuse to do that.


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream last night that you guys blocked my from the chat. That you all hated me and you started all sending me nasty private messages! WTH?!?! Probably crazy anxiety hormone dreams... I always get dreams about insecurites when I feel anxious, like friends secretly hating me or my hubby cheating on me... I hate dreams like that!
> 
> I have woken up multiple times really f'n mad at OH, tried to kick him out of bed, etc. because I had dreams that he cheated on me.
> 
> He's always like wtf are you doing crazy lady? I was sleeping!Click to expand...

They feel so real right??? He is always so mean and cold to me in those dreams, too!


----------



## asmcsm

https://instagram.com/p/e-MRPziPdj/

Had to share this video. As much as I get frustrated with baby updates all the time I loved that he was snuggling her and she was petting him with her tiny fingers

Though I hope her mom keeps a good eye on them so he doesn't lay on her


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> https://instagram.com/p/e-MRPziPdj/
> 
> Had to share this video. As much as I get frustrated with babie updates all the time I loved that he was snuggling her and she was petting him with her tiny fingers
> 
> Though I hope ER mom keeps a good eye on them so he doesn't lay on her

cutest thing ever


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I'm trying not to read too much into my symptoms but it's impossible not to SS lol. Mostly just been really nauseous last couple days and bloated, with some aching in my uterus yesterday and last night.

Ugh! I hate cheating dreams!! I always wake up super upset. A while back I had a dream that we went to NC because DH was going to meet his daughter and then he and his ex decided to get back together. I was so upset, I actually woke up crying. 

And I LOVE the new iOS!! The only thing I've been having trouble with is instagram but I don't think it's related


----------



## NDTaber9211

Morning ladies! Super sorry it took me forever to come chat. I slept in a bit today and then DH woke me up for a morning quicky :haha:



asmcsm said:


> Total temp drop today. 98.68 yesterday and 98.32 today. That has NEVER happened in my TWW. My temps don't drop that much until day of or day before AF

OOO FX this is a good sign! 



prgirl_11 said:


> I just got 23 vials of blood drawn. Someone told me it would be like 3-4. When I saw all the tubes I was like whaaa...?!

That was me. I swear your list looked exactly like mine and they only took the 3-4. 23 viles is crazy! I've never heard of anyone getting that much taken. FX you get good results. 



RobertRedford said:


> On my phone so I can't really go into full detail, but OH's appointment did not go well. OH is 100% sterile. Always has been, always will be. The scan revealed no visible blockages but they think there is a sperm duct defect. We have a zero percent chance of ever conceiving naturally, and there is no way to get his sperm for iui/IVF...

Amanda- I am so sorry these are the results you got :hugs: something will work out for you guys. There is always the foster/adopt route. You could possible change a kids life. Maybe DH will come around to doner sperm. 



RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream last night that you guys blocked my from the chat. That you all hated me and you started all sending me nasty private messages! WTH?!?! Probably crazy anxiety hormone dreams... I always get dreams about insecurites when I feel anxious, like friends secretly hating me or my hubby cheating on me... I hate dreams like that!
> 
> I have woken up multiple times really f'n mad at OH, tried to kick him out of bed, etc. because I had dreams that he cheated on me.
> 
> He's always like wtf are you doing crazy lady? I was sleeping!Click to expand...

I have done this too!

Ok so I did give in a test today. My temp went up a little more so I thought 'What the hell'. :bfn: like I expected. Here is the pic of my IC test. If my temps keep staying up past 12dpo I might test again. They normally start dropping 12dpo for AF.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0011.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## asmcsm

I had to go back and edit that post...too many spelling errors due to my "smart" phone


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Amanda- I'm trying not to read too much into my symptoms but it's impossible not to SS lol. Mostly just been really nauseous last couple days and bloated, with some aching in my uterus yesterday and last night.
> 
> Ugh! I hate cheating dreams!! I always wake up super upset. A while back I had a dream that we went to NC because DH was going to meet his daughter and then he and his ex decided to get back together. I was so upset, I actually woke up crying.
> 
> And I LOVE the new iOS!! The only thing I've been having trouble with is instagram but I don't think it's related

Eeeks. I'm excited for you this cycle. How many dpo are you? Tickers don't show up on my work computer for some reason. 

I hate cheating dreams too :(


----------



## asmcsm

I'm 10DPO today, testing in 2 days! And I haven't even peed on an OPK to hold me over! I'm doing awesome! So far I've got 50 points on FF. Was 32 yesterday


----------



## NDTaber9211

You are stronger then me Ash :haha: I have 45 points on FF but only 32 on OvuFriend


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hoping 1DPO but we will see how the next 2 days temps go. Got my fingers firmly crossed!
> 
> Has anyone had problems since downloading iOS 7 for the iPhone? Everytime I go on the Internet it loads up like an app page and something about Experian Hotels! Annoying :(
> 
> I haven't updated it yet...Concerned that I wont like it and will not be able to go back :haha: Have you googled this issue to see if anyone else has had this problem? sounds annnnoying, sorry hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't downloaded it either because it needs me to delete stuff from my phone cuz it's too full, like pictures or apps or music... I refuse to do that.Click to expand...

If you back up your phone first, as soon as you update it all the space is free again and all you have to do is plug it back into your computer and restore from backup


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> You are stronger then me Ash :haha: I have 45 points on FF but only 32 on OvuFriend

I've got 44 on Ovufriend now. Had to update it lol. Last month I had 75 on FF though and no BFP :?


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, somehow I missed your post. I don't see anything on your test..but I never see anything on IC's unless its blaring positive. Goodluck :) 

Ash, keep holding out if you can! So much better at waiting than me. 

Still no AF for me, just lots of creamy CM.


----------



## BubsMom17

asmcsm said:


> If you back up your phone first, as soon as you update it all the space is free again and all you have to do is plug it back into your computer and restore from backup

Aha! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, somehow I missed your post. I don't see anything on your test..but I never see anything on IC's unless its blaring positive. Goodluck :)
> 
> Ash, keep holding out if you can! So much better at waiting than me.
> 
> Still no AF for me, just lots of creamy CM.

No worries, its completely negative. I know this month isn't our month but I am hoping this next cycle will be the lucky one with 100mg of clomid.


----------



## RobertRedford

incase anyone needs a laugh today: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew_tdY0V4Zo


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- what problems do you have with instagram with iOS7? That sucks! Mine has been pretty good, but IG could be a butt even before the update.


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ashlee- what problems do you have with instagram with iOS7? That sucks! Mine has been pretty good, but IG could be a butt even before the update.

Yea, I don't think it has anything to do with iOS7 Pretty sure it's just instagram being dumb because sometimes it just is. It just doesn't want to refresh my news feed the last few days


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, somehow I missed your post. I don't see anything on your test..but I never see anything on IC's unless its blaring positive. Goodluck :)
> 
> Ash, keep holding out if you can! So much better at waiting than me.
> 
> Still no AF for me, just lots of creamy CM.

I'm trying! I'm really thinking more about what my temp will look like tomorrow rather than testing. I've had creamy cm but it'd different than usual. It's not as thick. More watery creamy


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Nichole, somehow I missed your post. I don't see anything on your test..but I never see anything on IC's unless its blaring positive. Goodluck :)
> 
> Ash, keep holding out if you can! So much better at waiting than me.
> 
> Still no AF for me, just lots of creamy CM.
> 
> I'm trying! I'm really thinking more about what my temp will look like tomorrow rather than testing. I've had creamy cm but it'd different than usual. It's not as thick. More watery creamyClick to expand...

Crossing my fingers for you! 

I get dressed in the dark most mornings as to not wake up OH. Cracking up at myself-- my undies are on inside out. 

Still crampy, boobs hurt, and now I'm nauseous. AF needs to hurry it up.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Ashlee!

I really think I am out. Getting normal pms signs, no cm at all and I just feel out. I am holding out a little bit of hope because I don't truly know until the :witch: shows. I kind of just want this cycle to end so I can begin the next.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> I get dressed in the dark most mornings as to not wake up OH. Cracking up at myself-- my undies are on inside out.
> 
> Still crampy, boobs hurt, and now I'm nauseous. AF needs to hurry it up.

Thanks!

Haha! I've so done that before! ANd you get to work and go to the bathroom and realize they're inside out...



NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Ashlee!
> 
> I really think I am out. Getting normal pms signs, no cm at all and I just feel out. I am holding out a little bit of hope because I don't truly know until the :witch: shows. I kind of just want this cycle to end so I can begin the next.

Thank you! 

Ugh sorry you're feeling out :? I really don't feel in this cycle either. I think I just got let down so many times, especially last cycle that I don't want to let myself hope too much. Got my FX that you're wrong though and do get some lines


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> I get dressed in the dark most mornings as to not wake up OH. Cracking up at myself-- my undies are on inside out.
> 
> Still crampy, boobs hurt, and now I'm nauseous. AF needs to hurry it up.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Haha! I've so done that before! ANd you get to work and go to the bathroom and realize they're inside out...Click to expand...

Yup...exactly!


----------



## asmcsm

Pink CM! Pink CM! Pink CM! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## morganwhite7

^OMG OMG OMG this is so exciting!!! LOL :dance:

Give it two days to double!!! ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> Pink CM! Pink CM! Pink CM! :happydance: :wohoo:

EEEEK!:yipee:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Pink CM! Pink CM! Pink CM! :happydance: :wohoo:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> ^OMG OMG OMG this is so exciting!!! LOL :dance:
> 
> Give it two days to double!!! ;)

That was my original testing date anyway :)

Now this better not be getting my hopes up like last cycle or I'm gonna be PISSED, but this time I'm having a dip too, so FX it's implantation and not AF coming in the next few days


----------



## clynn11

My temp did the biggest drop yet. No sign of AF... but I know she'll be here today.

Ash- FX it's a great sign!! Super excited for you!

Amanda :hugs: So unfair that you have to deal with all of this, but I can tell how much you love OH and am so proud of the way you are dealing with things :hugs: I guarantee he will come around to donor sperm. It will all work itself out.

Nichole- you are so not out yet and your chart looks amazing!

BB- FX that you O'd!!

I always have horrible dreams. I really never have a happy awesome dream, they are always negative. Ever since I can remember. My dreams are either one of two kinds: A) Kevin is cheating on me/hates me/breaks up with me and is with another girl, or B) in some sort of big obstacle course/maze type setting (can be anything really- castle, cabin, island, etc) where I am being chased by some sort of bad people and am constantly trying to get away. And since TTC add some random pregnancy test dreams to there. Lol. I feel like I never get a good nights sleep because i'm either constantly running in my dreams or wake up crying because it was so horrible (I wake up crying at least 3 times a week). Dreams suck. Lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

I have the same dreams Cassidy, never good, I'm always being chased or I can never find hubby and he won't answer my calls! Lol although I did have a good one just this week about peeking under the bed to clean it, and climbing into CandyLand! Haha I remember thinking- why did I never look under here before?!! :haha:


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Pink CM! Pink CM! Pink CM! :happydance: :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## clynn11

And I have 81 points on FF. How is that even possible?!?!?! lol


----------



## goldstns

yay Ashlee!!!! My IB bleeding was also 10dpo and I got my positive at 12dpo!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> And I have 81 points on FF. How is that even possible?!?!?! lol

LOL Maybe because of the creamy cm? I don't really trust FF. It sucks on pregnancy prediction. 75 points and BFN ugh :growlmad:


----------



## VivianJean

AF has pretty much gone. Temp 97.07 now drinking my tea :)

I'm feeling a little under the weather but I'm trying to fight it so O isn't delayed/knocked off timing for any reason.

Eating normal and exercising. Here we go.


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> yay Ashlee!!!! My IB bleeding was also 10dpo and I got my positive at 12dpo!

Was yours just pink cm? or brown spotting? Last month I got spotting at 6dpo but it was red at first and then brown. But, I didn't have an implantation dip with it


----------



## clynn11

I think it is the creamy cm. You get lots of points for it per day... but I ALWAYS have creamy CM... I never have sticky or dry it's either creamy, watery, or EW so I always have a shit ton of points but this is the highest yet lol. Damn FF, playing tricks.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> AF has pretty much gone. Temp 97.07 now drinking my tea :)
> 
> I'm feeling a little under the weather but I'm trying to fight it so O isn't delayed/knocked off timing for any reason.
> 
> Eating normal and exercising. Here we go.

Yay Amelia! I hope that this is the month for you! I'm sure things will be a lot less stressful this month now that you and hubby have a plan which should make TTC easier :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls......im so sorry ive been MIA...i promise to b here more 16th onwards....2 weeks more for my in laws to go :happydance:

Amanda im so so sorry for wat u guys r going thro...take your time...ur being so calm and brave whihc is incredible...:hugs:

Nichole hoping tht this mornings test means nothing and u get tht bfp soon...:flower:

Ashlee yaaaayyy for pink cm :happydance: look at everyone going crazy abt pink cm...hahahah...love u girls 

Katrina hoping to c a bfp from u soon...all the best sweetie:hugs:

Cassidy sorry abt the temp drop hun...but hey u got your bd right this time...keep at it and im sure tht bfp will b there in no time :hugs:

As for nasty cheating dreams...i hate hate hate them....they spoil my entire day and i feel as if all of it actually happened....i start to dislike myself for even subconciously thinking like tht :growlmad:


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I think it is the creamy cm. You get lots of points for it per day... but I ALWAYS have creamy CM... I never have sticky or dry it's either creamy, watery, or EW so I always have a shit ton of points but this is the highest yet lol. Damn FF, playing tricks.

I added creamy cm to yesterday and it actually took away one of my points...also took away a point when I added spotting today


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo FX for the pink CM!


----------



## VivianJean

Thx Ash x

yeah aside from a new problem to deal with at the rental... (augh so ready to get rid of that house) i'm feeling ok. DH is looking at houses this fri morning in Denver!!!


----------



## pdxmom

VivianJean said:


> Thx Ash x
> 
> yeah aside from a new problem to deal with at the rental... (augh so ready to get rid of that house) i'm feeling ok. DH is looking at houses this fri morning in Denver!!!

Oh Amelia so glad tht u and dh have made a decision and r moving in together :) your bfp will b here in no time hun :thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Checked CP, the :witch: is here! At least my LP is totally consistent and I KNOW when she is gonna show. I'm liking this not testing thing, it honestly makes it so much less stressful, scrutinizing the little strips and forcing yourself to see lines. I only tested twice this cycle and STILL got crappy tests. This cycle I am NOT going to test unless I make it to night time on 14dpo/morning of 15dpo.

I'm feeling confident though. BD timing should only get better (hopefully lol), I have softcups now, am back into the swing of temping. Just feeling good :)

C'mon Cycle #12....


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Checked CP, the :witch: is here! At least my LP is totally consistent and I KNOW when she is gonna show. I'm liking this not testing thing, it honestly makes it so much less stressful, scrutinizing the little strips and forcing yourself to see lines. I only tested twice this cycle and STILL got crappy tests. This cycle I am NOT going to test unless I make it to night time on 14dpo/morning of 15dpo.
> 
> I'm feeling confident though. BD timing should only get better (hopefully lol), I have softcups now, am back into the swing of temping. Just feeling good :)
> 
> C'mon Cycle #12....

Ugh stupid :witch: It is super nice that you have such a reliable cycle though. Takes out the guesswork that drives me crazy! FX Kevin cooperates this cycle too and it's the one!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- SO excited for the pink CM!!

Nichole- Your chart looks great, don't count yourself out!!

Cassidy - So for AF, but glad you are feeling confident for the next cycle!!


----------



## VivianJean

Cassidy- FIST BUMP FOR FINALLY GETTING RELIABLE CYCLES!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am definitely having one of those down days :( I hate feeling like this.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am definitely having one of those down days :( I hate feeling like this.

Oh Nichole, hang in there. You're going to get preggo and everything will work out. Keep your head up! 

Cassidy, BOOO for AF but I'm optimistic that next cycle will be good too. Esp now that hubs is on baord for BD'ing!


----------



## morganwhite7

I wonder where Katrina is?!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I keep thinking of DH's 2% morphology. I know it could be much worse but with his issues paired with my issues, I feel like we are up against a road block.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> I wonder where Katrina is?!

I believe she is working today.


----------



## HWPG

hey gals, i love all your chattiness. i promise i read everyone's posts and keep up!
ashlee, here's to hoping it's a good sign!
nichole, i totally get it. enjoy your evening, play angry birds, have tea. 
afm, re: dreams - i dream VERY vividly, and in color. in fact, the other morning OH said that it took him a long time to fall asleep, and in the interim, he was holding me tight because i was doing weird breathing (like i was running or scared) and whimpering in my sleep. i have also woken myself up crying, among other things. and after i saw "i am legend", i had nightmares for 2 solid weeks. every night. it was horrible! so that whole "vivid dreams before pregnancy" will never happen to me, ha!


----------



## morganwhite7

That's right Amanda!

Mirolee- I have nightmares of the part where he has to kill his zombie puppy! :(


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh that part made me so sad :(. I've realized that I don't get nightmares after watching movies that scare me but I get them after watching the stupid scary movies that I laugh at because they're cheesy...how does that work? The worst for me are dreams about losing my teeth, or the last one, my whole bottom part of my jaw got torn off. I'm a freak about my teeth so I wake up legit crying from those dreams


----------



## RobertRedford

So, the chances of me being pregnant right now are zero. zip. zilch. 

Yet, AF is late, boobs are still sore, nipples are DARK, lower back hurts, I am cramping on and off, and TONS of creamy/thick lotion like cm. 

someone tell me to stop!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> So, the chances of me being pregnant right now are zero. zip. zilch.
> 
> Yet, AF is late, boobs are still sore, nipples are DARK, lower back hurts, I am cramping on and off, and TONS of creamy/thick lotion like cm.
> 
> someone tell me to stop!

Ugh sorry Amanda :? Stupid witch needs to stop rubbing it in


----------



## asmcsm

My boobs are sore on the sides...damn ss


----------



## NDTaber9211

Gah Amanda, the witch is so mean to you. You always get so many symptoms.


----------



## morganwhite7

Speaking of funny movies you have to see "This is the End". Has the funniest guys ever, including James Francooooo !!! :blush:


----------



## asmcsm

Also, just did some reading... apparently implantation dips work the same way as ovulation temp shift. The temp shifts occur 12-24 hours after the fact. So if I implanated, it most likely happened yesterday. Cool fact that I didn't know! That also gives time for the IB to leave the cervix


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Speaking of funny movies you have to see "This is the End". Has the funniest guys ever, including James Francooooo !!! :blush:

I died when DH and I saw that in theaters! Love me some James Franco, just not in Spiderman...


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> So, the chances of me being pregnant right now are zero. zip. zilch.
> 
> Yet, AF is late, boobs are still sore, nipples are DARK, lower back hurts, I am cramping on and off, and TONS of creamy/thick lotion like cm.
> 
> someone tell me to stop!
> 
> Ugh sorry Amanda :? Stupid witch needs to stop rubbing it inClick to expand...




NDTaber9211 said:


> Gah Amanda, the witch is so mean to you. You always get so many symptoms.

I think I must be really sensitive to progesterone! 



morganwhite7 said:


> Speaking of funny movies you have to see "This is the End". Has the funniest guys ever, including James Francooooo !!! :blush:

I reallllly wanna see it!


----------



## RobertRedford

I recently found out that we have a donut store about a mile and a half away from our house that sells gluten free donuts, so I have been getting up early in the morning, running to the donut store, getting donuts for the household, and then walking back as I eat my donut. total guilty pleasure, I completely undo all the good of running, but man, it really makes me happy, so I'm going to keep doing it. 

its the simple things in life, eh?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I recently found out that we have a donut store about a mile and a half away from our house that sells gluten free donuts, so I have been getting up early in the morning, running to the donut store, getting donuts for the household, and then walking back as I eat my donut. total guilty pleasure, I completely undo all the good of running, but man, it really makes me happy, so I'm going to keep doing it.
> 
> its the simple things in life, eh?

If I had one that close to me, I'd so it too lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> I recently found out that we have a donut store about a mile and a half away from our house that sells gluten free donuts, so I have been getting up early in the morning, running to the donut store, getting donuts for the household, and then walking back as I eat my donut. total guilty pleasure, I completely undo all the good of running, but man, it really makes me happy, so I'm going to keep doing it.
> 
> its the simple things in life, eh?

:cry: I'm so jealous!!! I'm this dumb little town in MD and there are no GF bakeries or ANYTHING like it. I have to make all my goodies and it's just not fun like that. I'd love to be able to go somewhere and get a donut!


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I recently found out that we have a donut store about a mile and a half away from our house that sells gluten free donuts, so I have been getting up early in the morning, running to the donut store, getting donuts for the household, and then walking back as I eat my donut. total guilty pleasure, I completely undo all the good of running, but man, it really makes me happy, so I'm going to keep doing it.
> 
> its the simple things in life, eh?
> 
> :cry: I'm so jealous!!! I'm this dumb little town in MD and there are no GF bakeries or ANYTHING like it. I have to make all my goodies and it's just not fun like that. I'd love to be able to go somewhere and get a donut!Click to expand...

aw bummer! I live in an area that has thankfully jumped onto the gluten free bandwagon-- we have tons of gluten free stores, etc. I found good gluten free donuts at whole foods a few years ago. https://www.sevengrains.com/Gluten-...--asterisk--asterisk--asterisk--asterisk-.htm They're in the frozen section and ooohhh so yummy.

If you're into GF baking, you HAVE to try the cup4cup gluten free flour. you cannot tell the difference. I have made everything with it and its all yummy. croissants, banana bread, gravy, waffles, pancakes. all yummy and edible!

https://www.cup4cup.com/


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I recently found out that we have a donut store about a mile and a half away from our house that sells gluten free donuts, so I have been getting up early in the morning, running to the donut store, getting donuts for the household, and then walking back as I eat my donut. total guilty pleasure, I completely undo all the good of running, but man, it really makes me happy, so I'm going to keep doing it.
> 
> its the simple things in life, eh?
> 
> :cry: I'm so jealous!!! I'm this dumb little town in MD and there are no GF bakeries or ANYTHING like it. I have to make all my goodies and it's just not fun like that. I'd love to be able to go somewhere and get a donut!Click to expand...
> 
> aw bummer! I live in an area that has thankfully jumped onto the gluten free bandwagon-- we have tons of gluten free stores, etc. I found good gluten free donuts at whole foods a few years ago. https://www.sevengrains.com/Gluten-...--asterisk--asterisk--asterisk--asterisk-.htm They're in the frozen section and ooohhh so yummy.
> 
> If you're into GF baking, you HAVE to try the cup4cup gluten free flour. you cannot tell the difference. I have made everything with it and its all yummy. croissants, banana bread, gravy, waffles, pancakes. all yummy and edible!
> 
> https://www.cup4cup.com/Click to expand...

OMG!! I need to check these out! Thank you! My hubby sticks mostly to GF too because if he didn't, he'd contaminate everything in the house, so he'd love to be able to have some GF bread and enjoy it! I'm actually really lucky. He pretty much eats GF unless we go out somewhere, and he never complains about it! :cloud9:


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> OMG!! I need to check these out! Thank you! My hubby sticks mostly to GF too because if he didn't, he'd contaminate everything in the house, so he'd love to be able to have some GF bread and enjoy it! I'm actually really lucky. He pretty much eats GF unless we go out somewhere, and he never complains about it! :cloud9:

OH eats mostly gf too!

Also, you will have to try their pizza crust mix. delicious :) I love williams sonoma selection of Gf products.
https://www.williams-sonoma.com/sea...-_-GlobalNav-_-Button&type-ahead-viewset=ecom


----------



## RobertRedford

SO freaking bored, ladies. We've gotta pick it up. Nothing to do at work and I've read all the news that there is to read.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I see you lurking down there! 

Any sign of AF? have you tested again?


----------



## brunettebimbo

The boards been quiet for a while :( It's 10.45pm here so I'm off to bed soon. Work in the morning'


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda- I am so sorry sweetie! I know you guys can get through this your so strong. 
Ashlee-Yay!! 
AFM:Woke up to late to test go figure, I temped and it dropped to but I was awake all night it seemed, then worked all day. I did lots of physical labor I expected af to be like haha here I am but nope. Cp is still high. No signs of af.
Sorry I had to catch up!


----------



## NDTaber9211

So if I do an HSG test I have to pay out of pocket because it won't be covered. They say it will be around $215.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> So if I do an HSG test I have to pay out of pocket because it won't be covered. They say it will be around $215.

I would consider doing it! I hear so many "HSG baby" stories!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's that?


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> What's that?

https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> So if I do an HSG test I have to pay out of pocket because it won't be covered. They say it will be around $215.
> 
> I would consider doing it! I hear so many "HSG baby" stories!Click to expand...

I want to do it, I just have to find the money. Hopefully they will do a payment plan for this too.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> So if I do an HSG test I have to pay out of pocket because it won't be covered. They say it will be around $215.
> 
> I would consider doing it! I hear so many "HSG baby" stories!Click to expand...
> 
> I want to do it, I just have to find the money. Hopefully they will do a payment plan for this too.Click to expand...

I would most definitely ask what options you would have regarding financing it! GL Hun, hopefully you won't need to do it after this cycle!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm so bored!! It needs to be tomorrow morning so I can just take my temp again!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm so bored!! It needs to be tomorrow morning so I can just take my temp again!

me.freakin.too.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I want it to be Sunday so I can get my new cycle underway. If this one ends the way I think it will that is.


----------



## RobertRedford

currently shopping online and trying to plan dinner for tonight.

artichokes steamed with a sriracha mayo dipping sauce, steamed rice, and grilled veggies? 

or 

artichokes grilled with sriracha mayo dripping sauce, grilled veggies, and potatoes?


...now I'm hungry


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree it needs to be tomorrow!


----------



## RobertRedford

I just went pee and tried to feel my cervix. its so high I can't reach it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> currently shopping online and trying to plan dinner for tonight.
> 
> artichokes steamed with a sriracha mayo dipping sauce, steamed rice, and grilled veggies?
> 
> or
> 
> artichokes grilled with sriracha mayo dripping sauce, grilled veggies, and potatoes?
> 
> 
> ...now I'm hungry

Potatoes!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm _still_ so freaking bored! 52 minutes of work left....


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> I'm _still_ so freaking bored! 52 minutes of work left....

me too :(:dohh:


----------



## RobertRedford

craving girl scout cookies. did you know that there are specific girl scout cookie seasons? and its 130 days away?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mmmm thin mints....


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Mmmm thin mints....

mmmm tagalongs.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm doing tri-tip, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob for dinner tonight yummm.

Amanda-Samoa and thin mint girls scout cookies sound amazing right now! I did know they have girl scout cookie and nut seasons, because I used to be one...

Hubby just brought me flowers at work :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm doing tri-tip, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob for dinner tonight yummm.
> 
> Amanda-Samoa girls scout cookies sound amazing right now! I did know they have girl scout cookie and nut seasons, because I used to be one...
> 
> Hubby just brought me flowers at work :)

awww!:flower:

they also have a girl scout cookie finder app. brilliant.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing tri-tip, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob for dinner tonight yummm.
> 
> Amanda-Samoa girls scout cookies sound amazing right now! I did know they have girl scout cookie and nut seasons, because I used to be one...
> 
> Hubby just brought me flowers at work :)
> 
> awww!:flower:
> 
> they also have a girl scout cookie finder app. brilliant.Click to expand...

We just got a Dollar General store in our town, and they sell Girl Scout cookie knock offs....I'm tempted now


----------



## VivianJean

My only experience with girl scout cookies was getting totally wasted with my best friend before he was my housemate and eating his then housemate's stack of GSC's...ALL OF THEM... but we were too drunk to remember and when she accused us we totally denied it. About 6 months later a (drunk) flash back/conversation helped us remember what we did. Oops.


----------



## asmcsm

41 more minutes of work!!!! GAH! Be 5 o'clock already!!


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> My only experience with girl scout cookies was getting totally wasted with my best friend before he was my housemate and eating his then housemate's stack of GSC's...ALL OF THEM... but we were too drunk to remember and when she accused us we totally denied it. About 6 months later a (drunk) flash back/conversation helped us remember what we did. Oops.

:rofl:


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> 41 more minutes of work!!!! GAH! Be 5 o'clock already!!

AUGH i work 10am - 7pm..... i have OVER TWO HOURS LEFT. kill me.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> My only experience with girl scout cookies was getting totally wasted with my best friend before he was my housemate and eating his then housemate's stack of GSC's...ALL OF THEM... but we were too drunk to remember and when she accused us we totally denied it. About 6 months later a (drunk) flash back/conversation helped us remember what we did. Oops.

Laughing.my.fucking.ass.off. well done, lady, well done! 

And, hang in there, 7pm isn't too far away!

36 minutes to go for me!


----------



## RobertRedford

A friend of mine just posted this: 

https://instagram.com/p/e-t15WIJI8/

so very sad for her and her family.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- that is so sad! My heart breaks for her :( have you tested?? You did day AF was late right??

Ashlee- fx'd for implantation!!! Excited to see a nice temp rise tomorrow!!

Katrina- you have your doctors appt tomorrow right?? Fx'd for some good news!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda- that is so sad! My heart breaks for her :( have you tested?? You did day AF was late right??
> 
> Ashlee- fx'd for implantation!!! Excited to see a nice temp rise tomorrow!!
> 
> Katrina- you have your doctors appt tomorrow right?? Fx'd for some good news!!

Nope, haven't tested. AF is late, but theres no way I can be preggo so I'm just waiting it out :)


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- OMG literally in tears right now. SO awful

Kara- Thanks! I REALLY hope so. Want to temp so badly! So hoping that I get a nice spike in the morning


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Nope, haven't tested. AF is late, but theres no way I can be preggo so I'm just waiting it out :)

She must not have seen your post from this morning :?


----------



## VivianJean

HOW DOES THIS HAPPEN?? I'm so sad... stories like this make me think i should just get a goat or something.... kids - designed to break your heart. The matrix is flawed.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amelia..Animals are just as good at breaking hearts as kids. I'll take the risk! 

Ash, 11 minutes! 

I'm so sad for them. lots of struggles with infertility, this was their miracle baby :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

Your poor friends :cry:


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Amelia..Animals are just as good at breaking hearts as kids. I'll take the risk!
> 
> Ash, 11 minutes!
> 
> I'm so sad for them. lots of struggles with infertility, this was their miracle baby :(

True... oh god that makes it even more heartbreaking.... HOW????


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Amelia..Animals are just as good at breaking hearts as kids. I'll take the risk!
> 
> Ash, 11 minutes!
> 
> I'm so sad for them. lots of struggles with infertility, this was their miracle baby :(

I know! I'm ready!

I always cry more when animals die than when people do...with the exception of kids. Is there something wrong with me? I literally cried for a week when a kitten I had for 3 days died...


----------



## RobertRedford

out of here, ladies! TIME TO GO HOMEEEEEE WOOOHOO


----------



## VivianJean

*high fives all 'round*


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Nope, haven't tested. AF is late, but theres no way I can be preggo so I'm just waiting it out :)
> 
> She must not have seen your post from this morning :?Click to expand...

Ugh, I hadn't gone back far enough, thank you Ash!

Amanda- I'm so so sorry to hear your news and I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through. Please know that we are all here for you, it must be absolutely heartbreaking. I know that you and DH will get through it though and there will be a light at the end of the tunnel, there just has to be!! Big big hugs to you sweetie, stay strong! X


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda is OH going to repeat his SA? I would be. Labs can make mistakes ya know? It just seems so crazy that there's not even one straggler in there. And I'd defo be getting a second opinion to find out exactly what's going on. You guys are too young to be sterile. I hope the dr is wrong. 

On a happier note...is anyone going to watch Rebel Wilson's new show tonight? Super Fun Night...it looks funny


----------



## VivianJean

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda is OH going to repeat his SA? I would be. Labs can make mistakes ya know? It just seems so crazy that there's not even one straggler in there. And I'd defo be getting a second opinion to find out exactly what's going on. You guys are too young to be sterile. I hope the dr is wrong.
> 
> On a happier note...is anyone going to watch Rebel Wilson's new show tonight? Super Fun Night...it looks funny

I want to! AUSSIE REPRESENT!

ps: I've decided I'm going to eat every single fruit and vegetable on the baby growth tracker once I get a BFP.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha that's a great idea. Like a weekly fruit! Mines a plum on my ticker but a peach on my apps


----------



## frsttimemama

I've been soooo busy today! Geesh. I made fried chicken and mashed potatoes for dinner at hubby's request. I really wanted a chef salad though. Maybe tomorrow because I have to work a double. Blah. I think we might take a Florida vacation in March. So looking forward to that. Hope I'm fat and pregnant then! I'm so tired tonight. Again. Ready to go to bed and get up and temp and test. 

Katrina, when are you testing or are you going to the dr tomorrow?

Amanda, does GF food taste the same? How is the texture?

I think it would be fun to take pictures of my belly with the fruit of the week. I didn't take lots of pics last time, and most of what I had were lost when my phone was stolen 2 weeks before I had him. It sucks. karma will take care of them.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I plan on watching that show. It looks super funny.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thank you, Kara. We're hanging in there and making light of this situation. All will work out, somehow! 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda is OH going to repeat his SA? I would be. Labs can make mistakes ya know? It just seems so crazy that there's not even one straggler in there. And I'd defo be getting a second opinion to find out exactly what's going on. You guys are too young to be sterile. I hope the dr is wrong.
> 
> On a happier note...is anyone going to watch Rebel Wilson's new show tonight? Super Fun Night...it looks funny

Thank you.. Yes-- and I want him to go see a specialist to at least confirm the initial diagnosis. He has a repeat SA In 3 months. 

I really want to see that! enjoy!! We're strung out on The League. It's based around fantasy football but its hysterical. I can't stand football and I look forward to it every week. 




frsttimemama said:


> I've been soooo busy today! Geesh. I made fried chicken and mashed potatoes for dinner at hubby's request. I really wanted a chef salad though. Maybe tomorrow because I have to work a double. Blah. I think we might take a Florida vacation in March. So looking forward to that. Hope I'm fat and pregnant then! I'm so tired tonight. Again. Ready to go to bed and get up and temp and test.
> 
> Katrina, when are you testing or are you going to the dr tomorrow?
> 
> Amanda, does GF food taste the same? How is the texture?
> 
> I think it would be fun to take pictures of my belly with the fruit of the week. I didn't take lots of pics last time, and most of what I had were lost when my phone was stolen 2 weeks before I had him. It sucks. karma will take care of them.

Nope-- it's gritty and dense and chewy. Bleck. If I didn't have to eat GF, I wouldn't. Your dinner sounds delicious!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

We're watching Duck Dynasty. My hubby loves it.

Ashlee.. your research said you implant and temp dips the next day? I'm just trying to understand. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that sounds terrible! I'm sorry. Ugh. I would probably live on meat and fruit and veggies if that were the case.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm watching duck dynasty too! I love this show! New one at 10! I love that I can record my shows bc I would be super sad if I had to choose


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> *high fives all 'round*

 Seriously, If you're ever in my neck of the woods, can we go out for drinks (or virgin drinks cause you'll be preggo soon) ? You're freakin hysterical!

Of course everyone else is invited too!


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> I'm watching duck dynasty too! I love this show! New one at 10! I love that I can record my shows bc I would be super sad if I had to choose

I miiiiiiiiight have a duck commander sticker on my car. Just maybe. :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, that sounds terrible! I'm sorry. Ugh. I would probably live on meat and fruit and veggies if that were the case.

That's what I do :/. Corn is safe, rice is safe, so I so have some options :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I love DVR'ing my show's too. We missed NCIS last night so we watched it tonight. AND we can fast forward thru the commercials.. best part! :)


----------



## VivianJean

augh my friend accidentally got preg a year ago and I'm trying to explain to her about cycles and temps etc and she can't understand why it takes so long to "find out" if you are pregnant.... i'm literally pulling my hair out.

Trying really hard to not say something snarky.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank goodness. That sounds awful Amanda! :( I would rather not eat it than to eat yucky stuff. 

Speaking of diets, I need to get back on my low carb diet. I've been slacking. The scale and my confidence has noticed!


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> *high fives all 'round*
> 
> Seriously, If you're ever in my neck of the woods, can we go out for drinks (or virgin drinks cause you'll be preggo soon) ? You're freakin hysterical!
> 
> Of course everyone else is invited too!Click to expand...

Any time girl, any time. 

Where are you exactly? I'll be about 15 mins, unless you are outside of Hollywood... then it'll take a little while with traffic.

Jokes aside, I'd love to catch up x


----------



## frsttimemama

I just read this and thought of you all and your nightmare conversation from earlier: 

"It is important to remember a few things about BBT. First, temps need to be taken at the same time each morning. Second, no warning of approaching ovulation, only confirmation when it has passed. A minimum of 3 hours sleep is needed for an accurate temp. Getting out of bed, any activity, drinking something, even a nightmare can alter your resting temps making them inaccurate or misleading. "


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> *high fives all 'round*
> 
> Seriously, If you're ever in my neck of the woods, can we go out for drinks (or virgin drinks cause you'll be preggo soon) ? You're freakin hysterical!
> 
> Of course everyone else is invited too!Click to expand...
> 
> Any time girl, any time.
> 
> Where are you exactly? I'll be about 15 mins, unless you are outside of Hollywood... then it'll take a little while with traffic.
> 
> Jokes aside, I'd love to catch up xClick to expand...

Teehee! Ill probably be in Weho next weekend or the weekend after actually. 


There's a dude on the ferry reading a microwave users manual like a book. I really want to ask how the story line is and how the characters are developing. I bet it gets a little dicey when they warn about the dangers of putting forks in the microwave


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Sounds like yummy meals were had all around tonight. DH and I went to the mall so I could get my hair trimmed. We had some VA BBQ and it was delicious. I then went to Old Navy and spend way too much money on a cute outfit! 

and I love Duck Dynasty! Can't wait to watch it tonight


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> *high fives all 'round*
> 
> Seriously, If you're ever in my neck of the woods, can we go out for drinks (or virgin drinks cause you'll be preggo soon) ? You're freakin hysterical!
> 
> Of course everyone else is invited too!Click to expand...
> 
> Any time girl, any time.
> 
> Where are you exactly? I'll be about 15 mins, unless you are outside of Hollywood... then it'll take a little while with traffic.
> 
> Jokes aside, I'd love to catch up xClick to expand...
> 
> Teehee! Ill be probably in Weho next weekend or the weekend after actually.
> 
> 
> There's a dude on the ferry reading a microwave users manual like a book. I really want to ask how the story line is and how the characters are developing. I bet it gets a little dicey when they warn about the dangers of putting forks in the microwaveClick to expand...

OH MY FREAKING GOODNESS LET'S MEET UP! 

Oh that's normally ME reading questionable "reading" material. I fly so often now that i'm always reading stupid shit like the emergency procedures manual on the plane... frequently read camera manuals but that's normally because i've "accidentally found something that does something and I need to fix it before a shoot" or "before my business partner and ACTUAL DP finds out"


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> *high fives all 'round*
> 
> Seriously, If you're ever in my neck of the woods, can we go out for drinks (or virgin drinks cause you'll be preggo soon) ? You're freakin hysterical!
> 
> Of course everyone else is invited too!Click to expand...
> 
> Any time girl, any time.
> 
> Where are you exactly? I'll be about 15 mins, unless you are outside of Hollywood... then it'll take a little while with traffic.
> 
> Jokes aside, I'd love to catch up xClick to expand...
> 
> Teehee! Ill be probably in Weho next weekend or the weekend after actually.
> 
> 
> There's a dude on the ferry reading a microwave users manual like a book. I really want to ask how the story line is and how the characters are developing. I bet it gets a little dicey when they warn about the dangers of putting forks in the microwaveClick to expand...
> 
> OH MY FREAKING GOODNESS LET'S MEET UP!
> 
> Oh that's normally ME reading questionable "reading" material. I fly so often now that i'm always reading stupid shit like the emergency procedures manual on the plane... frequently read camera manuals but that's normally because i've "accidentally found something that does something and I need to fix it before a shoot" or "before my business partner and ACTUAL DP finds out"Click to expand...


Ill let you know when I'm coming, once our plans firm up!!! The gay bars in weho are my favorite!


----------



## VivianJean

YAY!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh jealous I would love to meet up. 
I will call the clinic in town tomorrow morning unless af shows up in the next 12 hours and make an appointment. I can probably get in by tomorrow after noon unless they want me to wait until I am two weeks. I don't know if they will send me to the hospital though I guess it depends on which drs are in.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-I can't open the instagram but I am sorry for your friend what ever happened!


----------



## VivianJean

Come on over - pool party.. well imaginary pool party.. in my pool... well, my imaginary pool.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol so many of you live in California. While I am stuck in the middle of no where.


----------



## clynn11

I'm stuck at work for another 2.5 hours and cramps like a bitch. Ugh.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cowgirl07 said:


> Lol so many of you live in California. While I am stuck in the middle of no where.

I'm all the way on the east coast! LOL


----------



## VivianJean

Cassidy - if EVER there is a reason to drink at work... cramps are IT ;)

Well I'll be in Denver soon.. but I'm in LA so often... AND NY... let's make dates :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well if anyone ever comes to Wisconsin let me know :haha: I doubt that will happen


----------



## VivianJean

I'll come in the summer! I've never been. I grew up in dairy country. I used to lead cows at the Farmer's Field Days :) The first thing I'm doing when we get a house in Denver is building a chicken coop - DH knows it's part of the "deal"... lol


----------



## HWPG

East coast here also. 
I am so stinky tonight. (tmi?) so glad OH is out of town.... Yikes... But I did three exercise classes today, so I feel awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-We have lots of dairy cows but mine are better!! I'm partial :haha: Fall is better I think, not so humid, fall leaves, apple orchards, cranfest, Dairy expo etc! 
Mirolee-Wow that's intense.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina - I've always wanted to come to the Wilderness Lodge sometime! Looks SO fun!


----------



## HWPG

I'm not going to get to the gym for four days, so I felt like I needed to overdo it today. Plus I have time to burn. I'm lame like that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh its a ball! The one in the dells? I love the dells, minus the lines. All the water rides theme parks and rock candy a girl can ask for!


----------



## VivianJean

Jealous - i woke up too late and felt crappy.

I did Body Attack last night and killed it tho so not so bad.

*twerks*


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh its a ball! The one in the dells? I love the dells, minus the lines. All the water rides theme parks and rock candy a girl can ask for!

Yes! Looks great! I'm sure it's super expensive though. Still, I'd love to save up and come. I love stuff like that.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I haven't worked out in awhile. I need to get back on it. DH and I have been fixing up an apartment so we've been getting fast food because neither one of us wanted to cook. I gotta get back on it with eating right and working out. I've been feeling like crap lately.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yah to be honest I haven't gone in a few years, but we tend to get discounts from work, 4-H clubs etc. I like going during september/oct granted the outdoor stuff is closed but there are still indoor water parks, shops and antiques.


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> I haven't worked out in awhile. I need to get back on it. DH and I have been fixing up an apartment so we've been getting fast food because neither one of us wanted to cook. I gotta get back on it with eating right and working out. I've been feeling like crap lately.

I feel ya. It's been two weeks since I did a good work out but now that i have i feel amazing. it's the little things - like getting up a half hour earlier to take the dogs for a walk... or walking to and from work... it all adds up.

aaaand picking healthy stuff for dinner or compensating throughout the day if you know you cant eat healthy... like if you know dinner is going to be rubbish pick super good things throughout the day.

I'm doing fish tacos tonight. I was vegan for most of the past year but my housemate pointed out the other day that my cycles went weird when i became vegan and maybe i should re-introduce fish a little... oh and my endocrinologist said the same thing. lol. So i'm introducing fish (while I still can) ... not deep sea (!!!) and small amounts of red meat.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

oooh! I love Antiquing!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Thank you.. Yes-- and I want him to go see a specialist to at least confirm the initial diagnosis. He has a repeat SA In 3 months.
> 
> I really want to see that! enjoy!! We're strung out on The League. It's based around fantasy football but its hysterical. I can't stand football and I look forward to it every week.

DH and I LOVE the league! Lol the song Taco sings about the naginata we've substituted my dogs name, Nikita, and its her theme song lol.




frsttimemama said:


> I've been soooo busy today! Geesh. I made fried chicken and mashed potatoes for dinner at hubby's request. I really wanted a chef salad though. Maybe tomorrow because I have to work a double. Blah. I think we might take a Florida vacation in March. So looking forward to that. Hope I'm fat and pregnant then! I'm so tired tonight. Again. Ready to go to bed and get up and temp and test.
> 
> Katrina, when are you testing or are you going to the dr tomorrow?
> 
> Amanda, does GF food taste the same? How is the texture?
> 
> I think it would be fun to take pictures of my belly with the fruit of the week. I didn't take lots of pics last time, and most of what I had were lost when my phone was stolen 2 weeks before I had him. It sucks. karma will take care of them.

I was planning on doing that too. Got the idea from Pinterest 


frsttimemama said:


> We're watching Duck Dynasty. My hubby loves it.
> 
> Ashlee.. your research said you implant and temp dips the next day? I'm just trying to understand. :)

Yes it said the you implant then your hormones adjust and you get the dip the next dy, same way that it works with ovulation.


VivianJean said:


> augh my friend accidentally got preg a year ago and I'm trying to explain to her about cycles and temps etc and she can't understand why it takes so long to "find out" if you are pregnant.... i'm literally pulling my hair out.
> 
> Trying really hard to not say something snarky.

Ugh so frustrating that some people get pregnant super easy don't realize there's so much more to our reproductive systems.



clynn11 said:


> I'm stuck at work for another 2.5 hours and cramps like a bitch. Ugh.

Grrr stupid cramps 


VivianJean said:


> Cassidy - if EVER there is a reason to drink at work... cramps are IT ;)
> 
> Well I'll be in Denver soon.. but I'm in LA so often... AND NY... let's make dates :)

Funny because she works next door to a bar haha


NDTaber9211 said:


> I haven't worked out in awhile. I need to get back on it. DH and I have been fixing up an apartment so we've been getting fast food because neither one of us wanted to cook. I gotta get back on it with eating right and working out. I've been feeling like crap lately.

Ugh I need to work out so bad :/


----------



## jury3

VivianJean said:


> Jealous - i woke up too late and felt crappy.
> 
> I did Body Attack last night and killed it tho so not so bad.
> 
> *twerks*

Lol *twerks*


----------



## RobertRedford

Whoa so much to catch up on.

I have been running every morning, as well as going to the coit tower stairs on my lunch (its 4 miles round trip). Its not entirely what I want, but its better than nothing. 

Ashlee, Did you see tonights episode? I love his birthday song, the very first episode. 

We had steamed artichokes, roasted chicken, rice, roasted veggies and potatoes. Yup. all of it. delicious. 

Off to bed early. AF is gonna be here soon, SO bloated and crampy. Have a little head cold, too. yuck. -- we're gonna watch This is The End.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hey girls. I'm caught up here but so sleepy. Probably from all that blood loss LOL 

Sweet dreams <3


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Whoa so much to catch up on.
> 
> I have been running every morning, as well as going to the coit tower stairs on my lunch (its 4 miles round trip). Its not entirely what I want, but its better than nothing.
> 
> Ashlee, Did you see tonights episode? I love his birthday song, the very first episode.
> 
> We had steamed artichokes, roasted chicken, rice, roasted veggies and potatoes. Yup. all of it. delicious.
> 
> Off to bed early. AF is gonna be here soon, SO bloated and crampy. Have a little head cold, too. yuck. -- we're gonna watch This is The End.

We haven't watched tonight's. we're currently watching American Horror Story Asylum and preparing for American Horror Story Coven to start lol. But the League is hilarious.

We ended up having artichokes too! The store's corn sucked so we got them instead


----------



## NDTaber9211

I LOVE American Horror Story!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I LOVE American Horror Story!

The first season was awesome! But we only watched a couple episodes of second season but now that third is coming up we figured we should watch, even though they all have completely different plots. I love the intros to the shows though, so creepy!

Did you watch the Emmys? I loved the choreography performance that they did for American Horror Story


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning girls :hi:


----------



## frsttimemama

BFN and my temp pretty much plummeted .. which is odd for being only 10dpo. Feel so out. I hate TTC. It's a mean game.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

asmcsm said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE American Horror Story!
> 
> The first season was awesome! But we only watched a couple episodes of second season but now that third is coming up we figured we should watch, even though they all have completely different plots. I love the intros to the shows though, so creepy!
> 
> Did you watch the Emmys? I loved the choreography performance that they did for American Horror StoryClick to expand...

Asylum was great!! Can wait for the new one!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

brunettebimbo said:


> Morning girls :hi:

Morning!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

And maybe I didn't really ovulate or it wasn't good enough. I am ready to try the clomid. I hope it helps. I hate feeling broken, like there is something wrong with me. I know I'm not out til AF shows, but that was an awfully big drop for her not to be right around the corner. So frustrating.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies :coffee:

So much to catch up on, I read through a lot of pages last night...work has been really busy and my commute has been horrendous so I'm pretty much wiped by the time I get home...plus I've been a little bit of a debbie downer about TTC since I STILL don't have AF (cd 106 :wacko:) so I didn't want to project any negativity to you ladies since there are so many of you close to/already testing and that is exciting! BUT I have been lurking and reading all the posts. 

As for working out. I have pretty much been on Day 1 of new workout/diet since June :dohh: but I have made it to the gym every day this week so far! I've become obsessed with Spinning lately, something about how much it makes me sweat makes me feel better about working out because I can see the results (if that makes sense lol) I have tried Body Attack before and I thought I was going to die...as for tonight I'm taking my favorite strength class, Body Pump, I love how powerful I feel after!

As for dinners, since that seemed to be a topic last night...I settled for a nice grilled cheese and tomato on whole wheat bread and campbell's tomato soup...yummmm.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

frsttimemama said:


> And maybe I didn't really ovulate or it wasn't good enough. I am ready to try the clomid. I hope it helps. I hate feeling broken, like there is something wrong with me. I know I'm not out til AF shows, but that was an awfully big drop for her not to be right around the corner. So frustrating.

Thats frustrating, I'm sorry you're feeling like something is wrong. I bet once you get on clomid, it will do the trick :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you. I hope so!

I hope you can get your own cycle figured out!! I have been bad about my diet the last month.. starting fresh today though!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> And maybe I didn't really ovulate or it wasn't good enough. I am ready to try the clomid. I hope it helps. I hate feeling broken, like there is something wrong with me. I know I'm not out til AF shows, but that was an awfully big drop for her not to be right around the corner. So frustrating.

Clomid is definitely helping me. I think it will be just what you need to have a good, strong cycle. 

Afm- temp is starting to go down. If it's like last cycle tomorrow and Saturday will be even lower with af showing up Sunday. I'm hoping I can hold it together and not break down this cycle. Maybe I'm wrong and my temp will shoot up tomorrow. If not, bring on the clomid and HSG!


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, so my temp went up a little bit but I slept like crap and I took it about 15 minutes early. I actually had a dream that my thermometer stopped working and I couldn't temp today to see if it rose...that woke me up early...so not so sure how accurate it is :? Disappointed I didn't get a big spike though


----------



## asmcsm

Feeling really nauseous, skins broken out, backache and sore boobies, not gonna lie, I want to test soooo bad right now...but I need to wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Ashlee, I'm so excited for you to test...I really hope this is your :bfp:


----------



## asmcsm

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Ashlee, I'm so excited for you to test...I really hope this is your :bfp:

Thank you! I hope so too! Also, I really hope you see AF soon. My sister had a miscarriage a couple years ago and her cycles got all screwed up too. She was having 90+ day cycles which drove her nuts since they were TTC. She finally took BCP or a couple months which made it normal again. Obviously no one that's TTC wants to take birth control for 2 months but it helped her. I recommend maca though, it helped my cycles get back to normal really quickly.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

asmcsm said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I'm so excited for you to test...I really hope this is your :bfp:
> 
> Thank you! I hope so too! Also, I really hope you see AF soon. My sister had a miscarriage a couple years ago and her cycles got all screwed up too. She was having 90+ day cycles which drove her nuts since they were TTC. She finally took BCP or a couple months which made it normal again. Obviously no one that's TTC wants to take birth control for 2 months but it helped her. I recommend maca though, it helped my cycles get back to normal really quickly.Click to expand...

Thanks, I definitely feel like I have a first class ticket on the crazy train right now. I think that is the next step for me if AF doesn't show in the next few days the DR is going to put me on a month of BCP. Its just so frustrating that all these years I've been trying "not" to get pregnant and I finally am ready and want to get pregnant, and I can't even start an official TTC cycle. I should find out tomorrow my results from the pelvic u/s so I'm hoping its nothing serious but I would like some type of answer.

I've been taking a daily prenatal since June and in August I started taking vitex and maca supplements. I have no idea is they are helping or not but I figured it wouldn't hurt lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies-I will be mia for a bit from now until I get a new computer mine is broke-probably beyond repair. I stole my parents for a bit. Af is still missing-my temp is dropping I think. But cp is still high. Dr said I can't see them until next week unless I am nauseous or have sore boobs. I still have a backache.


----------



## jury3

Unless you are nauseous or have sore boobs??? Wtf? That seems really weird. Have you tested? I can't keep up with the thread, so I probably missed it if you did...


----------



## asmcsm

Lotalaughs16 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I'm so excited for you to test...I really hope this is your :bfp:
> 
> Thank you! I hope so too! Also, I really hope you see AF soon. My sister had a miscarriage a couple years ago and her cycles got all screwed up too. She was having 90+ day cycles which drove her nuts since they were TTC. She finally took BCP or a couple months which made it normal again. Obviously no one that's TTC wants to take birth control for 2 months but it helped her. I recommend maca though, it helped my cycles get back to normal really quickly.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I definitely feel like I have a first class ticket on the crazy train right now. I think that is the next step for me if AF doesn't show in the next few days the DR is going to put me on a month of BCP. Its just so frustrating that all these years I've been trying "not" to get pregnant and I finally am ready and want to get pregnant, and I can't even start an official TTC cycle. I should find out tomorrow my results from the pelvic u/s so I'm hoping its nothing serious but I would like some type of answer.
> 
> I've been taking a daily prenatal since June and in August I started taking vitex and maca supplements. I have no idea is they are helping or not but I figured it wouldn't hurt lolClick to expand...

Well I hope your doctor provides some answers! I went crazy from 45 day cycles so I really can't imagine how frustrated you must be. And I'm angry at all those years we were told how easy is to get pregnant on accident...yea right!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cowgirl07 said:


> Morning ladies-I will be mia for a bit from now until I get a new computer mine is broke-probably beyond repair. I stole my parents for a bit. Af is still missing-my temp is dropping I think. But cp is still high. Dr said I can't see them until next week unless I am nauseous or have sore boobs. I still have a backache.

That's so frustrating, I would be poking my bbs so they eventually were sore if I were you lol I don't understand why they won't see you until next week if you're already 2 weeks late?!


asmcsm said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I'm so excited for you to test...I really hope this is your :bfp:
> 
> Thank you! I hope so too! Also, I really hope you see AF soon. My sister had a miscarriage a couple years ago and her cycles got all screwed up too. She was having 90+ day cycles which drove her nuts since they were TTC. She finally took BCP or a couple months which made it normal again. Obviously no one that's TTC wants to take birth control for 2 months but it helped her. I recommend maca though, it helped my cycles get back to normal really quickly.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I definitely feel like I have a first class ticket on the crazy train right now. I think that is the next step for me if AF doesn't show in the next few days the DR is going to put me on a month of BCP. Its just so frustrating that all these years I've been trying "not" to get pregnant and I finally am ready and want to get pregnant, and I can't even start an official TTC cycle. I should find out tomorrow my results from the pelvic u/s so I'm hoping its nothing serious but I would like some type of answer.
> 
> I've been taking a daily prenatal since June and in August I started taking vitex and maca supplements. I have no idea is they are helping or not but I figured it wouldn't hurt lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well I hope your doctor provides some answers! I went crazy from 45 day cycles so I really can't imagine how frustrated you must be. And I'm angry at all those years we were told how easy is to get pregnant on accident...yea right!Click to expand...

I know right, all those years being told all you have to do is look at a boy and you COULD get preggo...liars.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Fx for u ashlee. 

Brittney- sorry af is being such a b**** to you! Isn't it funny how when we want af to show, it's no where to be found. 

I'm hoping the good luck juju of starting our thread rubs off on me and this Oct cycle is my lucky cycle. Dh and I decided to have me do the hsg. I'll probably schedule it for the 14th. Making sure my tubes are open and going to 100mg clomid will do the trick. 

Dh is doing his second SA Monday. He's been taking fertileaid for a few weeks now so maybe it has helped a little bit.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am only a week late today, they want me to wait until I am 10 days or more. If my period had started on time I would be half way to O by now, I want a beta.:cry: This has not been my day. I will try to update as often as I can.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

NDTaber9211 said:


> Fx for u ashlee.
> 
> Brittney- sorry af is being such a b**** to you! Isn't it funny how when we want af to show, it's no where to be found.
> 
> I'm hoping the good luck juju of starting our thread rubs off on me and this Oct cycle is my lucky cycle. Dh and I decided to have me do the hsg. I'll probably schedule it for the 14th. Making sure my tubes are open and going to 100mg clomid will do the trick.
> 
> Dh is doing his second SA Monday. He's been taking fertileaid for a few weeks now so maybe it has helped a little bit.

woohoo for good juju...I hope October is your month Nichole! Yea AF is being a real biatch these days and I am just preparing myself for the all time worst flow of my life lol


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole I hope DH's SA comes back better! And I hope that there aren't any blockages in your tubes!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-FX!! I hope you get your rainbow baby!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am only a week late today, they want me to wait until I am 10 days or more. If my period had started on time I would be half way to O by now, I want a beta.:cry: This has not been my day. I will try to update as often as I can.

I'm so sorry, thats frustrating. Didn't someone say you can order bloodwork online somewhere for like $50? Maybe you could try that route to put your mind at ease?


----------



## Cowgirl07

They asked me if I had any symptoms-I said no just a back ache. So no nausea etc. I said no. I should have lied. She told me a baby could just not show on a test yet, I had a positive opk over 20 days ago. Which I mentioned. Then she asked if I had a uti, if I knew what they were like-no I do not! 
I am a receptionist hater right now!


----------



## NDTaber9211

How frustrating Katrina!


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, that is sooo frustrating. Ugh I'm sorry. 

Ash, your symptoms are promising! 

Lotsalaughs-- sorry for the long cycle, fingers crossed you figure something out soon. Could you try provera? 

Nichole, fingers crossed for a good SA and clear tubes!! 

Afm, still no period. Still crampy and my boobs are huge-- even OH said something about it this am. Kind of enjoying it now. If I can't be pregnant right now than I can at least enjoy no periods :)


----------



## VivianJean

gatekeeper!

there is no dana only zooooooooooool!


morning chickens! xx


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Katrina, that is sooo frustrating. Ugh I'm sorry.
> 
> Ash, your symptoms are promising!
> 
> Lotsalaughs-- sorry for the long cycle, fingers crossed you figure something out soon. Could you try provera?
> 
> Nichole, fingers crossed for a good SA and clear tubes!!
> 
> Afm, still no period. Still crampy and my boobs are huge-- even OH said something about it this am. Kind of enjoying it now. If I can't be pregnant right now than I can at least enjoy no periods :)

Thanks! Ding to test but not going to yet! I'm determined!

So weird that AF hasn't shown yet for you


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wanted to smack her through the phone. I told her I am never late. She also wanted to know if I was on the pill. Goodness look up my chart or something lady. 
Nichole-I hope the appointments go swimmingly! 
Amanda-Your so positive-I almost want period.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

RobertRedford said:


> Katrina, that is sooo frustrating. Ugh I'm sorry.
> 
> Ash, your symptoms are promising!
> 
> Lotsalaughs-- sorry for the long cycle, fingers crossed you figure something out soon. Could you try provera?
> 
> Nichole, fingers crossed for a good SA and clear tubes!!
> 
> Afm, still no period. Still crampy and my boobs are huge-- even OH said something about it this am. Kind of enjoying it now. If I can't be pregnant right now than I can at least enjoy no periods :)

I will gladly take AF off your hands whenever she shows lol! I just finished a 10 day provera prescription on sunday so I think AF is supposed to show up within the 15 days of that...i think.


----------



## VivianJean

I just got a FB message from my co-worker (you know, the one who chews gum loudly and who has no filter, who slams the door to our office and talks loudly and who bitches at me and tells me i have to cut my nails because my NAILS MAKE A TAPPING NOISE WHEN I TYPE... im not even kidding)....

"sorry to be a royal pain in the ass but I'm allergic to your perfume. See you soon"

RAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWRRRRR I want to kill things.

I feel like this constitutes a level of bullying. 

I've worn perfume every day so far this week. It makes me feel beautiful and sexy and confident and I like that people compliment me on it... it reminds me of DH too.

WTF do I do? Bend over and take it?


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies! I'm so busy today - presenting all day and tomorrow. Will try to keep up but forgive me in advance for not being active.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

VivianJean said:


> I just got a FB message from my co-worker (you know, the one who chews gum loudly and who has no filter, who slams the door to our office and talks loudly and who bitches at me and tells me i have to cut my nails because my NAILS MAKE A TAPPING NOISE WHEN I TYPE... im not even kidding)....
> 
> "sorry to be a royal pain in the ass but I'm allergic to your perfume. See you soon"
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWRRRRR I want to kill things.
> 
> I feel like this constitutes a level of bullying.
> 
> I've worn perfume every day so far this week. It makes me feel beautiful and sexy and confident and I like that people compliment me on it... it reminds me of DH too.
> 
> WTF do I do? Bend over and take it?

wow, thats a tough one...how many sprays do you do? maybe reduce it by one spray and see if she still complain lol She sounds really annoying


----------



## morganwhite7

Maybe just a spritz on the wrist.. Rude lady lol. I couldn't restrain, I'd be all over the gum chewing thing after that! Lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

i agree with Morgan, maybe you should start mentioning more of the annoying things she does to make her a little more aware of how much of a pain in the ass she really is.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amelia, I am not good at biting my tongue about things like that-- I would say something about all of her antics! btw, fish tacos sounded delicious.

So freaking tired today. We went to bed at like 9pm, too. Ugh. This day needs to go by quickly so I can get back into bed! And a killer headache! 

Sorry, whiney pants today over here.

Morgan, where is that bump picture?! 

Brittney, I'll send AF your way, whenever she decides to show up.


----------



## RobertRedford

I had alredy fallen asleep last night, but OH was still awake finishing the movie we were watching. I guess I turned over, and said (in my sleep) "We need to measure for their height" and he was like "uhm what?"! and I started laughing (still in my sleep) and said "whattt? no!" 

Then, he woke up at 4:30am to me saying "We've already been up there!" again he asked what I was talking about, and I said "patience, young grasshopper"


----------



## NDTaber9211

Send her a message back saying you are allergic to her personality :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> I had alredy fallen asleep last night, but OH was still awake finishing the movie we were watching. I guess I turned over, and said (in my sleep) "We need to measure for their height" and he was like "uhm what?"! and I started laughing (still in my sleep) and said
> whattt? no!"
> 
> Then, he woke up at 4:30am to me saying "We've already been up there!" again he asked what I was talking about, and I said "patience, young grasshopper"

:rofl:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I had alredy fallen asleep last night, but OH was still awake finishing the movie we were watching. I guess I turned over, and said (in my sleep) "We need to measure for their height" and he was like "uhm what?"! and I started laughing (still in my sleep) and said "whattt? no!"
> 
> Then, he woke up at 4:30am to me saying "We've already been up there!" again he asked what I was talking about, and I said "patience, young grasshopper"

:rofl:



NDTaber9211 said:


> Send her a message back saying you are allergic to her personality :haha:

:haha:


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> I had alredy fallen asleep last night, but OH was still awake finishing the movie we were watching. I guess I turned over, and said (in my sleep) "We need to measure for their height" and he was like "uhm what?"! and I started laughing (still in my sleep) and said "whattt? no!"
> 
> Then, he woke up at 4:30am to me saying "We've already been up there!" again he asked what I was talking about, and I said "patience, young grasshopper"

You just made my day! I almost spit out my red raspberry tea while reading that :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, you're testing tomorrow?!


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I had alredy fallen asleep last night, but OH was still awake finishing the movie we were watching. I guess I turned over, and said (in my sleep) "We need to measure for their height" and he was like "uhm what?"! and I started laughing (still in my sleep) and said "whattt? no!"
> 
> Then, he woke up at 4:30am to me saying "We've already been up there!" again he asked what I was talking about, and I said "patience, young grasshopper"
> 
> You just made my day! I almost spit out my red raspberry tea while reading that :haha:Click to expand...

When i got up this morning he was like "jeeezus you were chatty last night!" and I was like "uhm, no, I passed out early, didnt even make it through the entire movie!"...


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL Amanda.. And no sorry I totally fell asleep at like 7:30!! I promise I'll post one tonight! :) 

How'd you like parts of the movie you saw?! Lol we bought it On Demand and watched it again lastnight since it was a 48 hr rental, I laughed so hard.


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I had alredy fallen asleep last night, but OH was still awake finishing the movie we were watching. I guess I turned over, and said (in my sleep) "We need to measure for their height" and he was like "uhm what?"! and I started laughing (still in my sleep) and said "whattt? no!"
> 
> Then, he woke up at 4:30am to me saying "We've already been up there!" again he asked what I was talking about, and I said "patience, young grasshopper"
> 
> You just made my day! I almost spit out my red raspberry tea while reading that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> When i got up this morning he was like "jeeezus you were chatty last night!" and I was like "uhm, no, I passed out early, didnt even make it through the entire movie!"...Click to expand...

I talk in my sleep sometimes. One time I actually got up out of bed and was looking for my then puppy around the room, under tables, etc. :haha:


----------



## prgirl_11

The "patience, young grasshopper" was hilarious! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, you're testing tomorrow?!

Yep, tomorrow morning. Really hoping this is the time I actually see lines


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> LOL Amanda.. And no sorry I totally fell asleep at like 7:30!! I promise I'll post one tonight! :)
> 
> How'd you like parts of the movie you saw?! Lol we bought it On Demand and watched it again lastnight since it was a 48 hr rental, I laughed so hard.

I didn't make it through the opening credits...Was SO tired! 



prgirl_11 said:


> The "patience, young grasshopper" was hilarious! Lol

I don't know where that came from, haha!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, you're testing tomorrow?!
> 
> Yep, tomorrow morning. Really hoping this is the time I actually see linesClick to expand...

EEEEKs excited for you!!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

RobertRedford said:


> I had alredy fallen asleep last night, but OH was still awake finishing the movie we were watching. I guess I turned over, and said (in my sleep) "We need to measure for their height" and he was like "uhm what?"! and I started laughing (still in my sleep) and said "whattt? no!"
> 
> Then, he woke up at 4:30am to me saying "We've already been up there!" again he asked what I was talking about, and I said "patience, young grasshopper"

:rofl:


----------



## RobertRedford

hey-- what does my ticker say? I forgot to take it down. curious to how many days late AF is now.


----------



## morganwhite7

Good luck Ashlee, good luck x100, I know how nerve-wracking it is!

Amanda- Says day 3!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm dying to test now. Pretty sure this is the longest I've held out. But I want to actually stick to my planned test day for once. I just REALLY hope this is the month. TTC just gets so overwhelming


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm dying to test now. Pretty sure this is the longest I've held out. But I want to actually stick to my planned test day for once. I just REALLY hope this is the month. TTC just gets so overwhelming

your chances of getting a :bfp: at 12dpo are so much better than 11dpo! Hang in there...just one more day!


----------



## BubsMom17

VivianJean said:


> I just got a FB message from my co-worker (you know, the one who chews gum loudly and who has no filter, who slams the door to our office and talks loudly and who bitches at me and tells me i have to cut my nails because my NAILS MAKE A TAPPING NOISE WHEN I TYPE... im not even kidding)....
> 
> "sorry to be a royal pain in the ass but I'm allergic to your perfume. See you soon"
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWRRRRR I want to kill things.
> 
> I feel like this constitutes a level of bullying.
> 
> I've worn perfume every day so far this week. It makes me feel beautiful and sexy and confident and I like that people compliment me on it... it reminds me of DH too.
> 
> WTF do I do? Bend over and take it?

Tell her to take a f+cking Claritin and to suck it up with her big girl panties on. That would be my approach.

Or just deny that you wear perfume and imply she is hallucinating.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> Tell her to take a f+cking Claritin and to suck it up with her big girl panties on. That would be my approach.
> 
> Or just deny that you wear perfume and imply she is hallucinating.

LOL! 

Have you gone on maternity leave?


----------



## BubsMom17

I go on leave starting next Thursday. Needless to say, I am practically counting down the hours!

It's getting really uncomfy driving 45 minutes to work everyday and sitting in my desk for 8 hours. Baby is really cramped and spends a lot of time with his lower half in my ribs. 
I also am looking forward to spending one-on-one time with Danny before baby comes. He is having a rough time recently...


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> I go on leave starting next Thursday. Needless to say, I am practically counting down the hours!
> 
> It's getting really uncomfy driving 45 minutes to work everyday and sitting in my desk for 8 hours. Baby is really cramped and spends a lot of time with his lower half in my ribs.
> I also am looking forward to spending one-on-one time with Danny before baby comes. He is having a rough time recently...

Wooohooo! That's only a week away! 

Oh no, poor guy! It's going to be a big adjustment but I'm sure he will do just fine!


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh! Just got to work and had to spend the last 15 minutes putting my computer back together. We're in the process of moving to a new building and they were going to take the counter that my computer sits on to it last night so they unhooked everything and took everything off of it. Then someone had the brilliant idea to ask "do we own this? Or was it part of the lease?" Which I asked myself days ago...well they decided to just leave everything unhooked so I get to work this morning and get to put it all back YAY! :growlmad: Do you think I'm irritable today? I think I am...

On another note, I made an awesome breakfast this morning. Scrambled eggs with chopped up pieces of tri-tip from last night with mozzarella cheese and avocado. Was SO yummy!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ugh! Just got to work and had to spend the last 15 minutes putting my computer back together. We're in the process of moving to a new building and they were going to take the counter that my computer sits on to it last night so they unhooked everything and took everything off of it. Then someone had the brilliant idea to ask "do we own this? Or was it part of the lease?" Which I asked myself days ago...well they decided to just leave everything unhooked so I get to work this morning and get to put it all back YAY! :growlmad: Do you think I'm irritable today? I think I am...
> 
> On another note, I made an awesome breakfast this morning. Scrambled eggs with chopped up pieces of tri-tip from last night with mozzarella cheese and avocado. Was SO yummy!

UGH what a pain. hopefully the rest of the day goes a lot smoother. 

and, yummm. that sounds amazing.


----------



## asmcsm

And to add to it, whilst putting the computer together in the dark because we weren't open(hours clearly displayed in window and neon sign definitely not on in addition to store lights) two people walk in! Come on! I hope today gets better. So far, not so good


----------



## asmcsm

And breakfast was amazeballs! I love avocado sooooo much


----------



## RobertRedford

I am so sleepy I feel like a zombie. This day really needs to hurry it up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh what a bitchy co worker. Id tell her to take an antihistamine! 

AFM - Slight temperature rise. Hoping for another tomorrow. I'm ridiculously stressy and irritable today. I'm driving myself bonkers! I just seem to have this not so nice feeling down in my stomach and I don't know why. Kinda like something bad is going to happen. :wacko:


----------



## NDTaber9211

My breasts are SORE! I am worried that I am gearing up for one hell of an AF. I freaking hate cramps :growlmad:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

BubsMom17 said:


> Tell her to take a f+cking Claritin and to suck it up with her big girl panties on. That would be my approach.
> 
> Or just deny that you wear perfume and imply she is hallucinating.

:haha: I like the second option!
I'm sorry your uncomfy, I have to say I am afraid of that when i finally do get preggo, currently my commute is about 1 to 1 1/2 hours each way right now. I don't know if I will last until I go into labor but I want as much maternity leave as I can get for after baby is here. Guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


asmcsm said:


> Ugh! Just got to work and had to spend the last 15 minutes putting my computer back together. We're in the process of moving to a new building and they were going to take the counter that my computer sits on to it last night so they unhooked everything and took everything off of it. Then someone had the brilliant idea to ask "do we own this? Or was it part of the lease?" Which I asked myself days ago...well they decided to just leave everything unhooked so I get to work this morning and get to put it all back YAY! :growlmad: Do you think I'm irritable today? I think I am...
> 
> On another note, I made an awesome breakfast this morning. Scrambled eggs with chopped up pieces of tri-tip from last night with mozzarella cheese and avocado. Was SO yummy!

That is super annoying...putting computers back together seems so confusing to me. breakfast sounded yummy!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> My breasts are SORE! I am worried that I am gearing up for one hell of an AF. I freaking hate cramps :growlmad:

When is AF due? Do your boobs typical get sore like that?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Af is due Sunday but I usually start spotting the day before. My bbs have been tender for about 4 days now. I've had it happen before with them hurting for like a week before AF but they are a bit more tender then usual.


----------



## frsttimemama

Super busy again today. Promise to catch up when I get home at midnight though!! 

Do you ladies think I'm out? Cp is low, closed and firm. My back is killing me! 10 dpo is so early for a drop for AF..


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Af is due Sunday but I usually start spotting the day before. My bbs have been tender for about 4 days now. I've had it happen before with them hurting for like a week before AF but they are a bit more tender then usual.

Still a good sign! Excited for you! 



frsttimemama said:


> Super busy again today. Promise to catch up when I get home at midnight though!!
> 
> Do you ladies think I'm out? Cp is low, closed and firm. My back is killing me! 10 dpo is so early for a drop for AF..

Nope, 10dpo is a good time for implantation, which could be causing the lower back pain!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, breakfast sounds delish!

Nichole, your temp doesn't look bad to me. Fx for you.

Katrina, your doctors office was not nice to you. That's crap. I would call back tomorrow with more symptoms lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Amanda. Fx. How are you and oh? Still praying for you both!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks Amanda. Fx. How are you and oh? Still praying for you both!

Fingers and toes are crossed! 

We're actually doing really well, thank you for asking!. The pressure is off to get pregnant..simply because we know we can't right now. 
We have a lot of questions for his doctors, a lot of testing to do, and a lot of research to do. For now, I'm just going to enjoy this lull of no trying, no opk's, no pressure to have sex at the right time...nothing.

His favorite MLB Team made it into the playoffs so we are going to be at the baseball stadium all weekend. It will be nice to just have fun, drink without feeling bad, and catch up on life!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am trying to stay positive but my temps are following the same pattern as last cycle.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

RobertRedford said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Amanda. Fx. How are you and oh? Still praying for you both!
> 
> Fingers and toes are crossed!
> 
> We're actually doing really well, thank you for asking!. The pressure is off to get pregnant..simply because we know we can't right now.
> We have a lot of questions for his doctors, a lot of testing to do, and a lot of research to do. For now, I'm just going to enjoy this lull of no trying, no opk's, no pressure to have sex at the right time...nothing.
> 
> His favorite MLB Team made it into the playoffs so we are going to be at the baseball stadium all weekend. It will be nice to just have fun, drink without feeling bad, and catch up on life!Click to expand...

That sounds like it will be fun, this hurdle will bring you guys closer as a couple. Its nice that you are taking the time to just enjoy each others company and not let this bad news tear you apart. praying for you!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

This means my thermometers running out right? https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/4160A10A-52AD-4869-814F-030EAAC36071-2947-000001A8959DAF26_zps90c06061.jpg


----------



## frsttimemama

Mine always says that. It always has.


----------



## asmcsm

Same here, it usually just does that when I turn it on and means its time to stick it in lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mine does that too. 

I started feeling really hot so I took my temp just for the hell of it and it was 99.51! Maybe my temp will be higher tomorrow :). I am also having a random bout of acid reflux which I never get. I am still trying to hold out hope.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Mine does that too.
> 
> I started feeling really hot so I took my temp just for the hell of it and it was 99.51! Maybe my temp will be higher tomorrow :). I am also having a random bout of acid reflux which I never get. I am still trying to not lose hope.

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm having heartburn too. Fx for all of us!!


----------



## asmcsm

The test for me is if I eat tortilla chips. When I was preggo before, tortilla chips meant intsa-heartburn


----------



## asmcsm

I am now on day 11 of a 19 day in a row work stretch...ugh. I need a break! Better yet, a BFP! Reward me!

Also, just got a little depressed when I looked at my ticker and saw that we've been TTC 9 months and 2 days :cry: If I don't get preggo before my would have been due date I am going to be a complete mess


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Mine does that too.
> 
> I started feeling really hot so I took my temp just for the hell of it and it was 99.51! Maybe my temp will be higher tomorrow :). I am also having a random bout of acid reflux which I never get. I am still trying to hold out hope.

 Eeeks excited for you!




frsttimemama said:


> I'm having heartburn too. Fx for all of us!!

Excited for you too :) 



asmcsm said:


> The test for me is if I eat tortilla chips. When I was preggo before, tortilla chips meant intsa-heartburn

lol at "insta-heartburn" 



asmcsm said:


> I am now on day 11 of a 19 day in a row work stretch...ugh. I need a break! Better yet, a BFP! Reward me!
> 
> Also, just got a little depressed when I looked at my ticker and saw that we've been TTC 9 months and 2 days :cry: If I don't get preggo before my would have been due date I am going to be a complete mess

:( I really hope you get your bfp soon, hun! And, a break! That's a long time without a weekend! 


I'm starting to get antsy..I'd like AF to show up soon. I just don't feel good today either. I was sniffly last night and this morning, I still have a killer headache, and heartburn (random, so random, I never get heartburn) and im nauseous. WHERE ARE ALL THESE SYMPTOMS COMING FROM?!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> :( I really hope you get your bfp soon, hun! And, a break! That's a long time without a weekend!
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get antsy..I'd like AF to show up soon. I just don't feel good today either. I was sniffly last night and this morning, I still have a killer headache, and heartburn (random, so random, I never get heartburn) and im nauseous. WHERE ARE ALL THESE SYMPTOMS COMING FROM?!

Well, I volunteered to work the weekends, so kinda my own fault...but I could use the extra pay! Will be happy when I finally get a day off though.

Ugh stupid :witch: sucks that she's making you miserable without even being here yet!

Also, admittedly, I'm feeling like I'm gonna cave and try and test tonight...I don't know why...I've made it 11 days, I only have to wait one more but the urge is just getting really bad today. I'm afraid of disappointment though :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

You get enough symptoms for all of us Amanda. I can't wait for :witch: to show because I want to get completely wasted off of wine. DH and I want to do a drunken at home night. Those are always super fun :happydance:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Of course I wouldn't mind not having to deal with AF and get my :bfp: instead lol


----------



## asmcsm

I can't even drink anymore. I ordered a sangria last friday and could barely choke it down. had to wait for the ice to melt and water it down lol.

I'll be honest, the reason I ordered the damn thing is because it seems like the girls that have a drink in their TWW always get BFPs


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> You get enough symptoms for all of us Amanda. I can't wait for :witch: to show because I want to get completely wasted off of wine. DH and I want to do a drunken at home night. Those are always super fun :happydance:

I do love me a good drunken night at home too :) I normally get super tired and end up asleep by like 8pm though. yep, I get WILD! 



asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> :( I really hope you get your bfp soon, hun! And, a break! That's a long time without a weekend!
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get antsy..I'd like AF to show up soon. I just don't feel good today either. I was sniffly last night and this morning, I still have a killer headache, and heartburn (random, so random, I never get heartburn) and im nauseous. WHERE ARE ALL THESE SYMPTOMS COMING FROM?!
> 
> Well, I volunteered to work the weekends, so kinda my own fault...but I could use the extra pay! Will be happy when I finally get a day off though.
> 
> Ugh stupid :witch: sucks that she's making you miserable without even being here yet!
> 
> Also, admittedly, I'm feeling like I'm gonna cave and try and test tonight...I don't know why...I've made it 11 days, I only have to wait one more but the urge is just getting really bad today. I'm afraid of disappointment though :(Click to expand...

Extra $$ is always good, even if youre tired and burnt out. 

Don't cave! The extra day could be what your body needs for enough hcg to double!! WAIT! WAIT! WAIT!



asmcsm said:


> I can't even drink anymore. I ordered a sangria last friday and could barely choke it down. had to wait for the ice to melt and water it down lol.

lightweight! Its okay, you're hopefully not going to be drinking any time soon so it wont matter :)


----------



## RobertRedford

loving this site right now. even though there is no point of me reading them. 

https://www.babysnark.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/early-pregnancy-symptoms.asp


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> I do love me a good drunken night at home too :) I normally get super tired and end up asleep by like 8pm though. yep, I get WILD!

LOL our wild nights consist of making it to 10 or 11.


----------



## asmcsm

We go to bed at around 10-10:30 because DH wakes up at 5-5:30 for work. Last night I passed out at around 9:30 though...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am thirsty as heck right now. I've had about 50 oz of water in the last 1-2 hours but my throat still feels like a desert. I am ss like a mofo right now :haha:


----------



## goldstns

hoping its your month Ashlee and Nichole!!

So DH and I are just chilling while govt is on shut down... praying to get paid back. DH is working on our basement and Im just hanging out.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am thirsty as heck right now. I've had about 50 oz of water in the last 1-2 hours but my throat still feels like a desert. I am ss like a mofo right now :haha:

seriously..and they're all good signs!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I am just trying to give myself hope and not give into my pessimism.


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> hoping its your month Ashlee and Nichole!!
> 
> So DH and I are just chilling while govt is on shut down... praying to get paid back. DH is working on our basement and Im just hanging out.

Thank you! I hope so too, I just want it to be tomorrow morning already...
Sorry that you and DH got screwed by this whole shut down business :? That really sucks. Not fair that congress still gets paid while everyone else has to wait around without pay while they make decisions.


----------



## asmcsm

So, I'm feeling better about my temp not having a huge spike today after looking at similar charts in the FF pregnancy gallery. Not everyone gets a huge spike after implantation dip, some have a slower rise. FX thats me!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. We need some serious BFPs this month!


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> hoping its your month Ashlee and Nichole!!
> 
> So DH and I are just chilling while govt is on shut down... praying to get paid back. DH is working on our basement and Im just hanging out.

ugh what a pain. I really hope you get paid! Fingers crossed.

Enjoy the rest time while you can :)


----------



## clynn11

FX for you all still in the TWW!!

Amanda, I totally believe in 'miracles' (not in the religious sense because i'm really not religious.. more in the doctors don't know everything sense) and have seen so many cases where families are told there is ZERO chance of conceiving and it still happens. Since bodies reproduce sperm constantly maybe a little bit got produced at some point. I mean.. you never know! Lol. 

Ash- your chart is awesome, your BD timing is perfect, you even had (what I think is) implantation bleeding! This is your month!

Sandy- I still think it looks like you O'd. Dont get down yet hun you're not out. I do think clomid will really help though if you go on to another cycle.

BB- I really hope you've O'd!!! FX for you!!

Brittany- Ugh I'm sorry you're having such a long horrible cycle. FX AF shows soon!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashley and Nicole- FX for both of you! I can't wait for Ashlee to test tomorrow morning!!

Amanda- Sorry the impending witch is causing all these symptoms, but weekend planned with your DH sounds like SO much fun! 

Not much going on with me. 5dpo and nothing really happening. I have been having a very light pinching feeling in the left part of my uterus, but I'm convinced i'm just HYPER SENSITIVE to every single thing my body is doing right now because it's my very first cycle. I'm sure next month I won't be as worked up over cramping.. or will I? Also very moody today. I kinda snapped at my mom because she won't come to my marathon. Blah...


----------



## clynn11

AFM, I hate AF! Lol. But I got my cute lil dresses in the mail today and they are adoraaable! She even threw in a free headband! Lol. They're so tiny, and supposed to be 12-18mth so I can't even imagine what the 0-3 month ones look like!!!

(Excuse the way I look and my dirty mirror lol.)

Beginning of a hope chest for my future baby girl! Now I need to find some cute boys stuff! Lol.
 



Attached Files:







new 045.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 5









new 047.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 5









new 048.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 4









new 049.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 4









new 050.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> AFM, I hate AF! Lol. But I got my cute lil dresses in the mail today and they are adoraaable! She even threw in a free headband! Lol. They're so tiny, and supposed to be 12-18mth so I can't even imagine what the 0-3 month ones look like!!!
> 
> (Excuse the way I look and my dirty mirror lol.)
> 
> Beginning of a hope chest for my future baby girl! Now I need to find some cute boys stuff! Lol.

The one with the brown top is SO FREAKIN CUTE! I would wear that...


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Amanda, I totally believe in 'miracles' (not in the religious sense because i'm really not religious.. more in the doctors don't know everything sense) and have seen so many cases where families are told there is ZERO chance of conceiving and it still happens. Since bodies reproduce sperm constantly maybe a little bit got produced at some point. I mean.. you never know! Lol.

I do, too. very much so! One day..


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

adorable dresses Cassidy!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG Cassidy soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I forgot to post this this am. OH was making fun of me. I went on my (now ritual) run to the gf donut store, then got back into bed with my coffee (yes..in a ball jar) and had my donut in bed while snuggling with OH.

Seriously people, try it. it makes my day just a littttttle bit better.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## clynn11

Omg that donut!!! Lol. Raspberry filled are my favorite, you're making me crave one. Mmmmm


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Omg that donut!!! Lol. Raspberry filled are my favorite, you're making me crave one. Mmmmm

OH ate half of it. GRR! It was super yummy-- A glazed GF buttermilk bar. YUM.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Man.. need GF donuts in my life.. right now.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Man.. need GF donuts in my life.. right now.

I can send you one? :coffee: :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Man.. need GF donuts in my life.. right now.
> 
> I can send you one? :coffee: :haha:Click to expand...

Wonder if it'd still be good by the time it got to Maryland? :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! 
I say test!!!!!! To anyone 10 dpo or further with a good test...not an IC...BUT I totally get waiting. 

I've had a pot roast in the crock pot since 10am....and it's finally done. I've been sampling....I just ate a potato and a half...Idaho potatoes too, not those dinky red potatoes. And I'm holding back from more....mmmmm tasty. 

Nikki this whole government shutdown blows. I hope you get paid in the end. Not to open a can of worms, but I strongly feel we shouldn't have to pay our federal taxes right now. Maybe that would light a fire under their asses....save me about $700 each check....f-ers. 

Sorry AF got you Cassidy. But those dresses are super cute. I'm not brave enough to buy anything yet.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I say test!!!!!! To anyone 10 dpo or further with a good test...not an IC...BUT I totally get waiting.
> 
> I've had a pot roast in the crock pot since 10am....and it's finally done. I've been sampling....I just ate a potato and a half...Idaho potatoes too, not those dinky red potatoes. And I'm holding back from more....mmmmm tasty.
> 
> Nikki this whole government shutdown blows. I hope you get paid in the end. Not to open a can of worms, but I strongly feel we shouldn't have to pay our federal taxes right now. Maybe that would light a fire under their asses....save me about $700 each check....f-ers.
> 
> Sorry AF got you Cassidy. But those dresses are super cute. I'm not brave enough to buy anything yet.

and holy cow, pot roast sounds amazing!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

mmmmm donuts? pot roast?? I'm starving!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bahaha I'm watching catfish and the episode is from my hometown. Crazy lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I wish I could share the scent. It's heavenly. And I made Rice Krispies...with pomegranate candles burning. Weird combo but it smells delicious.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I saw two episodes of that show and was fascinated, but they just kept playing those TWO and I never saw more.. it's so interesting!


----------



## RobertRedford

dude, Rachel. party at your house. Cheddar biscuits the other day, now pot roast, rice krispies? yup. see you in a bit!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol I've been off for 4 days...making delicious food. Back to work tomorrow. UGH! 
Btw I got an email today that I got approved to go to a conference next month for a few days but this bitch face heffer whore c-word is going too. If you can't tell from the previous sentence, I strongly dislike her. Thank god they didn't pair me with her for the hotel room. I would die. Or she would....she'd probably die. Lol. I don't like her. The end.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yum rachel, I've been wanting to try a pot roast in the crockpot but I'm out of the house for 12 hours most days so I don't know if it would end up being too well done


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sat in bed with peanut butter on toast and a cup of tea watching Baby Mama. Funny so far!


----------



## RobertRedford

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Yum rachel, I've been wanting to try a pot roast in the crockpot but I'm out of the house for 12 hours most days so I don't know if it would end up being too well done

does your crock pot have a timer?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

No it has a dial with high, low, keep warm and off. I told myself I would only upgrade once I started using it more.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I love my slow cooker. I use it at least twice a week. I started a group on Facebook last year and it's now got 2319 members now!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I work 12 hour shifts and use my crockpot often. Just keep it on low


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Where do you usually find your recipes? I guess I've really only tried recipes with chicken and that dries out quickly so maybe beef would be a better option for me. I guess I'll just have to try lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Yum I love slow-cooking!

Rachel which Catfish?? I looove that show, just watched the one where the Catfisher is Big Michael! Lol. The girl was so rude to him, I cried.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Forgot to say Urine sample is back, totally clear. Still waiting for scan date and swab results!


----------



## RobertRedford

Lotalaughs16 said:


> No it has a dial with high, low, keep warm and off. I told myself I would only upgrade once I started using it more.

I used to leave mine on low all day. Now i have one with a timer that is really great! 


brunettebimbo said:


> I love my slow cooker. I use it at least twice a week. I started a group on Facebook last year and it's now got 2319 members now!

love it! 


brunettebimbo said:


> Forgot to say Urine sample is back, totally clear. Still waiting for scan date and swab results!

woohoo

my boobs hurt so badly I am cringing. throbbing intense pain. UGH! AF!


----------



## TTCaWee1

The one with Derek and Kristen "Whoo" lol who ended up being Chastity "Noneya" like none-ya business. Lol lived in same area as him but he thought she was in Tampa. She even had a local number lol. Dumbass. I love that show though


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> The one with Derek and Kristen "Whoo" lol who ended up being Chastity "Noneya" like none-ya business. Lol lived in same area as him but he thought she was in Tampa. She even had a local number lol. Dumbass. I love that show though

OMG I watched that episode last night... Sorry but he was super dumb... He didn't realize she was using different girl's pictures as her own??? And one of Vanessa Hudgens??? C'mon!!! LOL!


----------



## asmcsm

We got a new crockpot for our wedding, it's bigger than our old one and has a timer! So now I have two :D which is awesome.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ash- your chart is awesome, your BD timing is perfect, you even had (what I think is) implantation bleeding! This is your month!

Thanks, I seriously hope this is the month. Symptoms look pretty good and chart and pink cm are suggesting implantation so I hope it's true! Got a lot more creamy cm today. It's different than normal pre-AF creamy cm though, it's like more watery, but still creamy? if that makes sense?

BTW I loved the brown dress the most on that website but I don't want to copy you and buy it lol, They're so tiny and cute!


----------



## asmcsm

Ah man...you guys were all chatty while I actually had work to do, now you're all quiet :?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I love my crockpot but I don't use it as much as I would like. I'm really picky with food so it's hard for me to find recipe that I like. I do make this killer shredded beef for tacos in my crock pot a lot.

I wish tomorrow would hurry up and get here so I can see my temperature. I'm trying to stay hopeful but its hard for me.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, its too cold in my office for me to type! my fingers are frozen! haha


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I love my crockpot but I don't use it as much as I would like. I'm really picky with food so it's hard for me to find recipe that I like. I do make this killer shredded beef for tacos in my crock pot a lot.
> 
> I wish tomorrow would hurry up and get here so I can see my temperature. I'm trying to stay hopeful but its hard for me.

I found an awesome chicken enchilada soup recipe for my crockpot that me and hubby LOVE, also we use it to make pulled pork a lot. Have you ever tried things like that?

You and me both lady, I'm dying to see what my temp is tomorrow. But having some anxiety because I'm worried that it will have plummeted :(



RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, its too cold in my office for me to type! my fingers are frozen! haha

LOL! I'm actually hot at work :? it sucks


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I love my crockpot but I don't use it as much as I would like. I'm really picky with food so it's hard for me to find recipe that I like. I do make this killer shredded beef for tacos in my crock pot a lot.
> 
> I wish tomorrow would hurry up and get here so I can see my temperature. I'm trying to stay hopeful but its hard for me.
> 
> I found an awesome chicken enchilada soup recipe for my crockpot that me and hubby LOVE, also we use it to make pulled pork a lot. Have you ever tried things like that?
> 
> You and me both lady, I'm dying to see what my temp is tomorrow. But having some anxiety because I'm worried that it will have plummeted :(Click to expand...

i'm sooo hungry now. we use our crock pot a lot for soups, pulled pork, and slow cooked meat (of any kind).


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh yeah I do pulled pork and BBQ pulled chicken a lot too. Ohh my gawd I want pulled pork now lol.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I love my crockpot but I don't use it as much as I would like. I'm really picky with food so it's hard for me to find recipe that I like. I do make this killer shredded beef for tacos in my crock pot a lot.
> 
> I wish tomorrow would hurry up and get here so I can see my temperature. I'm trying to stay hopeful but its hard for me.
> 
> I found an awesome chicken enchilada soup recipe for my crockpot that me and hubby LOVE, also we use it to make pulled pork a lot. Have you ever tried things like that?
> 
> You and me both lady, I'm dying to see what my temp is tomorrow. But having some anxiety because I'm worried that it will have plummeted :(Click to expand...
> 
> i'm sooo hungry now. we use our crock pot a lot for soups, pulled pork, and slow cooked meat (of any kind).Click to expand...

Lol me too. No idea what to make for dinner tonight though. I want to use the crock pot as much as possible this fall/winter. I also want DH to get some freaking firewood so we can start using our fireplace again!


----------



## RobertRedford

seriously bundled up in the office shivering! its SO cold in here today. It's nice outside, they just have the air cranked up in here. Luckily, the day is almost over so then I can go home and get into bed! SO TIRED.


----------



## clynn11

MMMM FOOD. lol. I have a Cup of Noodles here at work to keep me company. Ugh.

Order the dress if you want Ash! Lol I do NOT care. I'm not one of those types of people who freak out if someone else's kid has the same outfit :haha: 

Check out Think Pink Bowtique on Etsy though. They have really cute rompers and headbands for really great deals. I'm gonna start ordering stuff off of there lol. https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThinkPinkBows


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know, I am so tired. Besides the I will content myself because the good ob wasn't in just the np who always says I need to gain weight! 
Nichole and Ashlee-I hope you guys test soon! 
I need to find some good slow cooking recipes. Yummy


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> MMMM FOOD. lol. I have a Cup of Noodles here at work to keep me company. Ugh.
> 
> Order the dress if you want Ash! Lol I do NOT care. I'm not one of those types of people who freak out if someone else's kid has the same outfit :haha:
> 
> Check out Think Pink Bowtique on Etsy though. They have really cute rompers and headbands for really great deals. I'm gonna start ordering stuff off of there lol. https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThinkPinkBows

HAHA okay :).

I was already planning on baby shopping on Etsy:blush: lol
Ever since the wedding I go crazy on there


----------



## asmcsm

I love this
https://www.etsy.com/listing/111197811/baby-headbandfeather-headbandbaby-girl?ref=shop_home_active
If I would have had a flowergirl in my wedding, she would have worn it! So 20s


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> I am now on day 11 of a 19 day in a row work stretch...ugh. I need a break! Better yet, a BFP! Reward me!
> 
> Also, just got a little depressed when I looked at my ticker and saw that we've been TTC 9 months and 2 days :cry: If I don't get preggo before my would have been due date I am going to be a complete mess

I remember the month I would have given birth- BFN - augh, but now that i'm on the otherside im fine - I'm FXing for you girl...




goldstns said:


> hoping its your month Ashlee and Nichole!!
> 
> So DH and I are just chilling while govt is on shut down... praying to get paid back. DH is working on our basement and Im just hanging out.

Australia is laughing. I have it on good authority from my mother. grrrrr



TTCaWee1 said:


> Lol I've been off for 4 days...making delicious food. Back to work tomorrow. UGH!
> Btw I got an email today that I got approved to go to a conference next month for a few days but this bitch face heffer whore c-word is going too. If you can't tell from the previous sentence, I strongly dislike her. Thank god they didn't pair me with her for the hotel room. I would die. Or she would....she'd probably die. Lol. I don't like her. The end.

*high five*


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love etsy. My poor children will hate me after all the etsy shopping I will do!


----------



## RobertRedford

I can't bring myself to buy anything for a baby until I'm pregnant and know that the baby won't be going anywhere. Everything is so cute and I want to buy it all though. 

My symptoms are so crazy strong that I'm almost tempted to stop and have lab work done on my way home. I know it will be negative, BUT, having blood taken always seems to jump start my period.


----------



## frsttimemama

Can't wait to catch up with you chatty ladies! I hate working a double.

Pink cm.. please be IB and not AF..


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yesterday's appointment with the FS doc went great. :thumbup: (I had a busy day all day or I'd have been on sooner to tell). The doc assured me that I shouldn't worry about implantation problems/needing a surrogate (he said "no, no, you shouldn't ever need a surrogate") and answered all my paranoid implantation problem questions, and I feel much relief on that front. I told the doc mys suspicions about weak ov (the short LH surge and the spotting) and he agreed that's likely what the problem is, since otherwise my cycles are pretty regular now. I won't get my prolactin results back for a week, since I had them also do an AMH panel just to satisfy my curiosity about my levels after my poor left ovary had the endo implant removed, but the doc prescribed me Femara to help my ov, and he assures me that with my great AMH my ov reserve can take a hit and be totally fine. He also thinks the cells in my body that make the prolactin are just overactive, since eliminating the wellbutrin didn't totally stop the symptoms and since my MRI was clear, but the Femara could fix the problem of low LH that that causes (which causes weak ov and spotting), and he can give me more cabergoline if my prolactin comes back high, as well. So I have renewed hope, since as far as I or the FS can reasonably figure, I just have a problem with weak ov due to slightly high prolactin, which can be fixed, that eventually, one way or another, I should get my bfp. Phew! :) FX'd for a Femara baby! [-o&lt;

I'm so glad I listened to my gut and made an appt with the FS with my suspicions of weak ov, so we could hopefully be fixing that before needing an IUI, and so I could get the relief of knowing not to worry about implantation problems and knowing that I have a fixable problem. Maybe it's a bit odd to be grateful for weak ov, but I am, since at least they have all kinds of drugs for that.

So far, the Femara hasn't given me any nasty side effects. I've felt like I've had a bunch of physical energy to burn, but other than that, so far so good.

----

- Nichole, glad your docs seem to be taking good care of you. :)

- Ash, FX'd this is your month! :dust:


----------



## SmallTownGal

RobertRedford said:


> I can't bring myself to buy anything for a baby until I'm pregnant and know that the baby won't be going anywhere. Everything is so cute and I want to buy it all though.
> 
> My symptoms are so crazy strong that I'm almost tempted to stop and have lab work done on my way home. I know it will be negative, BUT, having blood taken always seems to jump start my period.

I feel the same way about buying baby stuff.

Praying for a miracle for you, but if not a miracle it's good to AF over with. :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

I feel the same way about baby stuff... i can't wait... but I can wait too *sigh*

Great news Smalls!!! That's wonderful!!

AFM - temp hardly moved, wet CM, cold symptoms are at bay, drinking fertilitea and eating healthy - the fish tacos were ah-may-zingggggg and i had some left over slaw and fish for lunch (yay for actually eating). Gym tonight to burn it all away (haha!) Body Attack! Co-worker sniffed allll morning - I didnt wear perfume per se... but i did put on body lotion made by the same perfume maker. I also caught her red-handed glaring at me while I typed so I challenged her "Is there something wrong? Are you sure?" she backed down and I sent the email to HR that had been sitting in my draft messages for over a week. I have a date to discuss this nonsense tomorrow.


----------



## asmcsm

Walmart has zero first signal tests! Grrrr! :growlmad:

Update-they only have frers in a 3 pack ugh


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Walmart has zero first signal tests! Grrrr! :growlmad:
> 
> Update-they only have frers in a 3 pack ugh

I love those three packs;)

Amelia, it's so nice to hear positivity from you-- glad you're doing well. 

STG- thanks :) 

on the ferry on the way home. Commuting sucks but this view almost makes it worth it. Almost.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Walmart has zero first signal tests! Grrrr! :growlmad:
> 
> Update-they only have frers in a 3 pack ugh
> 
> I love those three packs;)
> 
> Amelia, it's so nice to hear positivity from you-- glad you're doing well.
> 
> STG- thanks :)
> 
> on the ferry on the way home. Commuting sucks but this view almost makes it worth it. Almost.Click to expand...

I just wanted the cheapie 88cent tests though! Lol but instead I had to buy the $13 FRER 3pack because they didn't have singles or double pack :growlmad:

STG-Thank you! So glad that you've gotten some good news and hopefully it won't be long till we see your BFP! Glad to have you back!


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> Walmart has zero first signal tests! Grrrr! :growlmad:
> 
> Update-they only have frers in a 3 pack ugh

I can't wait for you to test! Just remember even if you don't get a bfp tomorrow there is still time so don't get too discouraged okay? Hang in there and think :bfp: !


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Walmart has zero first signal tests! Grrrr! :growlmad:
> 
> Update-they only have frers in a 3 pack ugh
> 
> I can't wait for you to test! Just remember even if you don't get a bfp tomorrow there is still time so don't get too discouraged okay? Hang in there and think :bfp: !Click to expand...

Thank you! If I don't get a BFP tomorrow I at least hope to see a temp spike to keep the hope alive lol


----------



## prgirl_11

Speaking of slow cookers, I'm pretty new to it but I made a killer whole chicken the other day. It was, in Nichole's words "Amazeballs!" LOL I also got my pressure canner and dutch oven in the mail today. It was like Christmas morning!

I've had a lighter than usual period these last two cycles, coincidentally, the cycles that I've been using the progesterone cream. Maybe related? This cycle I won't be using the cream because I want to see what my normal progesterone levels are when I get my blood test at 7 DPO.

I've been temping every day, and some extras: drinking my red raspberry tea and taking my evening primrose and zinc. All I need to do is BD a few days and start my TWW again. But first I have to get to OD! As my avatar picture says: i am going to make October awesome!

Ttyl, going on a movie date with hubby to see the new Sandra Bullock and George Clooney movie: GRAVITY.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- I love those 88cent wal mart tests. I really like them! LOL plus you can go crazy on them!

Marie- I really want to see Gravity! Let me know if you liked it!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> I love this
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/111197811/baby-headbandfeather-headbandbaby-girl?ref=shop_home_active
> If I would have had a flowergirl in my wedding, she would have worn it! So 20s

Etsy is totally perfect for weddings.

I'm getting so much for ours off of there. I think this is one of the flower girl dress choices for Hannah & Autumn: https://www.etsy.com/listing/118094435/coral-flower-girls-dress-with-aqua-sash & https://www.etsy.com/listing/127355457/mint-flower-girls-dress-with-taupe-sash

Same dress, different colors. Maybe one girl gets one color, the other gets the other color.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

after a pretty much symptomless day, I had some pretty intense cramping tonight while we were out shopping. It's so weird to cramp THIS much. I'll be 6dpo tomorrow. Still seems too early for real symptoms.


----------



## HWPG

Ash and Nichole, I'm still holding out hope for you two.
Afm, had a presentation all day. I did two hours. Same thing with my group all day tomorrow. Luckily, I like most of the people I work with. OH returns tonight, in two hours. And I made him lamb burgers, chicken piccata, and apple upside down cake since I'll be gone all wkd. And I'm getting some, woot! Today is cd11; I'm getting nervous about being away for two nights - cd12 and cd13 - but I'm hoping that my body doesn't wig out on me and ovulate early. I'll be home the afternoon of cd14 and get a bd in. Stupid living my life around ttc, then trying not to, then worrying about ttc. Bah.


----------



## clynn11

ASHLEEEEE test now!!! lol


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Mirolee- you're catching that egg this time! Don't even worry about it, it's gonna happen ;)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> ASHLEEEEE test now!!! lol

Lol! I will first thing in the morning


----------



## VivianJean

I feel ya Mirolee.

I just killed 20 mins reading birthing stories - I swung violently between giggling and cooing and dry retching and vowing to be 100% sedated during birth.

Augh.


----------



## NDTaber9211

STG- I am so happy you got some good news! That :bfp: is getting closer and closer for you. 

I have been feeling super hot all day. Last cycle I started cooling down around now. If my temp is higher tomorrow I will test with a FRER. I super hope it's high![-o&lt;. How Have I never noticed this bunny before?! :bunny:


----------



## RobertRedford

I took a FRER just because of all my crazy random symptoms-- bfn as I expected, but at least I wont have a pang of guilt having a cocktail this weekend.

Getting into bed (yes..its only 745pm). Goodnight, ladies!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> STG- I am so happy you got some good news! That :bfp: is getting closer and closer for you.
> 
> I have been feeling super hot all day. Last cycle I started cooling down around now. If my temp is higher tomorrow I will test with a FRER. I super hope it's high![-o&lt;. How Have I never noticed this bunny before?! :bunny:

I just saw him for the first time today too. Isn't he hysterical and cute?!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Totally!


----------



## asmcsm

I never saw him either! Super cute!


----------



## RobertRedford

pinterest makes infertility really hard. So does FB. GRRR


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I agree. It makes having a stillborn baby hard, too. Ugh!


----------



## frsttimemama

Im such a dummy but I still hope my temp goes back up. Fairly sure I'm out, but I still hope..


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> STG- I am so happy you got some good news! That :bfp: is getting closer and closer for you.
> 
> I have been feeling super hot all day. Last cycle I started cooling down around now. If my temp is higher tomorrow I will test with a FRER. I super hope it's high![-o&lt;. How Have I never noticed this bunny before?! :bunny:

Hoping you get your :bfp: too Nichole!!! Waiting for our first October :bfp: announcements!!! :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_11

GRAVITY was good. I give it a C+ but I am a very picky movie critic so someone else might think it's better. 

G'night ladies! :hug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh. All I wanted was one more temperature rise. Stupid FFing body! :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This was Tuesday evening after drinking lots of tea

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/6D366C57-A2FE-4B0C-B5F2-1A0E8D2D3CED-1045-0000008E30BF6645_zps29f7612d.jpg
This is today's with SMU
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/8F3C411E-0D71-4DBA-9515-F9A722347D53-3517-00000204A83780B5_zps9233d4a5.jpg


----------



## frsttimemama

Temp dropped. AF is here. I'm out. I didn't really expect much I guess.. even though I really kinda did. Just like I always do. Only a 10 day LP. What the heck is the matter with me?! Can't wait for my appointment to figure out plan of action. Bring on the clomid I guess. I'm also going to ask about supplements and what kind of diet is best, if in fact low carb is the way to go.. or if it's more about losing weight and maybe try weight watchers. I have to do something before I got lose my mind over this. Lol. 

Another girl was like "Oh I'm pregnant. With my third. It's my new husband's, not my old boyfriend/baby daddy. I was having a hard time so I took prenatal vitamins for a week and it helped." I was just like.. hmm ok. Congratulations.. in my head I feel like she has to be kidding me. The same one that asks when I'm going to try again. I have been. For 3 cycles. Now my 4th.. I think some people think a new baby just replaces the one you lost.

Ashlee and Nichole, fx for you!

Mirolee, enjoy your trip!!

Amanda, glad you and OH are doing well.

Katrina, hope you get your BFP soon and your drs office cooperates!


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> This was Tuesday evening after drinking lots of tea
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/6D366C57-A2FE-4B0C-B5F2-1A0E8D2D3CED-1045-0000008E30BF6645_zps29f7612d.jpg
> This is today's with SMU
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/8F3C411E-0D71-4DBA-9515-F9A722347D53-3517-00000204A83780B5_zps9233d4a5.jpg

Is this a hpt or an opk?


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Temp dropped. AF is here. I'm out. I didn't really expect much I guess.. even though I really kinda did. Just like I always do. Only a 10 day LP. What the heck is the matter with me?! Can't wait for my appointment to figure out plan of action. Bring on the clomid I guess. I'm also going to ask about supplements and what kind of diet is best, if in fact low carb is the way to go.. or if it's more about losing weight and maybe try weight watchers. I have to do something before I got lose my mind over this. Lol.
> 
> Another girl was like "Oh I'm pregnant. With my third. It's my new husband's, not my old boyfriend/baby daddy. I was having a hard time so I took prenatal vitamins for a week and it helped." I was just like.. hmm ok. Congratulations.. in my head I feel like she has to be kidding me. The same one that asks when I'm going to try again. I have been. For 3 cycles. Now my 4th.. I think some people think a new baby just replaces the one you lost.
> 
> Ashlee and Nichole, fx for you!
> 
> Mirolee, enjoy your trip!!
> 
> Amanda, glad you and OH are doing well.
> 
> Katrina, hope you get your BFP soon and your drs office cooperates!

I would be surprised if they give you Clomid after only three cycles. Unless you have a doctor with a different philosophy, from what I've seen, they wait for you to try naturally for one year. 

I know you're frustrated. I felt like that too when I didn't get pregnant right away but remember it can take a normal, healthy couple up to one year to conceive. Hang in there. Although it might feel like it will never happen, it WILL happen! I hope you get your :bfp: soon hun! :hug:


----------



## asmcsm

My eggs is preggo!!!! :wohoo::happydance:I hope hope hope this on is sticky! So nervous :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 13


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> My eggs is preggo!!!! :wohoo::happydance:I hope hope hope this on is sticky! So nervous :?

ASHLEE!!!!!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

HOLY FREAKIN SHIT ASHLEE!!! :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :dance:

I just hopped out of my chair here in Ohiooo- so happy to get such wonderful news so early in the morning! I bet you're ecstatic! Keep me updated throughout the day I have to hear how things go! Did you tell DH?! AHHH!

Happy Friday to all!!! :)

(P.s. Ashlee I keep having to restrain from posting again, I am so excited. I added a star to your name, praying for a sticky one sweetie!! <3)


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! I did tell DH, he gets up at 5:20 and I tested at 5:15 so I ran in the room and jumped on the bed and shouted "baby I'm pregnant!" He was a little disoriented at first since I woke him up lol but he's happy :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Ashlee!!

Marie, I had a hard time getting pregnant the first time with irregular cycles. They said I have PCOS. Also had a progesterone of 0.5 on cd 21 and they said I was not ovulating. I think I actually did O the next day, but I question the strength. And my LP was only 10 days. She had better do something to help me out.. lol.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Congratulations Ashlee!!
> 
> Marie, I had a hard time getting pregnant the first time with irregular cycles. They said I have PCOS. Also had a progesterone of 0.5 on cd 21 and they said I was not ovulating. I think I actually did O the next day, but I question the strength. And my LP was only 10 days. She had better do something to help me out.. lol.

I hope she does too. It is such a hard journey. How long did it take you the first time?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats Ashlee! ::happydance: Fx for sticky bean!

My temp didn't really drop like expected. If it stays up tomorrow I'll definitely test. 13dpo is using where my temp really plummets.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Congrats Ashlee! ::happydance: Fx for sticky bean!
> 
> My temp didn't really drop like expected. If it stays up tomorrow I'll definitely test. 13dpo is using where my temp really plummets.

Thanks Nichole! I hope your temp stays up and you get to join me!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope so Ash! I had a dream that I got a :bfp:.


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, it took 10months the first time.

Nichole, fx for you, too.


----------



## frsttimemama

I think its extra hard for me because that is the part of my loss I can't get past.. the fear that it won't happen again.


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay Ashlee, remind me of what you did this month. I'm taking notes ;) lol


----------



## Lotalaughs16

asmcsm said:


> I found an awesome chicken enchilada soup recipe for my crockpot that me and hubby LOVE, also we use it to make pulled pork a lot. Have you ever tried things like that?

Yumm...can you post the recipe for the soup please it sounds so good!



VivianJean said:


> I feel the same way about baby stuff... i can't wait... but I can wait too *sigh*
> 
> Great news Smalls!!! That's wonderful!!
> 
> AFM - temp hardly moved, wet CM, cold symptoms are at bay, drinking fertilitea and eating healthy - the fish tacos were ah-may-zingggggg and i had some left over slaw and fish for lunch (yay for actually eating). Gym tonight to burn it all away (haha!) Body Attack! Co-worker sniffed allll morning - I didnt wear perfume per se... but i did put on body lotion made by the same perfume maker. I also caught her red-handed glaring at me while I typed so I challenged her "Is there something wrong? Are you sure?" she backed down and I sent the email to HR that had been sitting in my draft messages for over a week. I have a date to discuss this nonsense tomorrow.

Glad you're feeling a little better, Working out always helps clear my mind and ease my stress.


RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Walmart has zero first signal tests! Grrrr! :growlmad:
> 
> Update-they only have frers in a 3 pack ugh
> 
> I love those three packs;)
> 
> Amelia, it's so nice to hear positivity from you-- glad you're doing well.
> 
> STG- thanks :)
> 
> on the ferry on the way home. Commuting sucks but this view almost makes it worth it. Almost.Click to expand...

I'm so jealous of your commute, I wish I could have a beautiful view like that. When I used to commute into Boston everyday I would have a gorgeous view once I was able to see the city line with the sun rising. But now I'm in the burbs and I just see alot of taillights :/


prgirl_11 said:


> Speaking of slow cookers, I'm pretty new to it but I made a killer whole chicken the other day. It was, in Nichole's words "Amazeballs!" LOL I also got my pressure canner and dutch oven in the mail today. It was like Christmas morning!
> 
> I've had a lighter than usual period these last two cycles, coincidentally, the cycles that I've been using the progesterone cream. Maybe related? This cycle I won't be using the cream because I want to see what my normal progesterone levels are when I get my blood test at 7 DPO.
> 
> I've been temping every day, and some extras: drinking my red raspberry tea and taking my evening primrose and zinc. All I need to do is BD a few days and start my TWW again. But first I have to get to OD! As my avatar picture says: i am going to make October awesome!
> 
> Ttyl, going on a movie date with hubby to see the new Sandra Bullock and George Clooney movie: GRAVITY.

I've been wanting to try a whole chicken in the crockpot too...and I LOVEE my dutch oven and use it allll the time.


asmcsm said:


> My eggs is preggo!!!! :wohoo::happydance:I hope hope hope this on is sticky! So nervous :?

OMG!!!! Congrats!!!!! Did you see the pic I posted on the FB group...I told you ladies someone was getting a BFP!


NDTaber9211 said:


> I hope so Ash! I had a dream that I got a :bfp:.

You're next!!!

Lastly, I have great news...:witch:flew in this morning...finally:happydance:


----------



## HWPG

congrats ashlee - holy crap! what great news to start the day! i'm so glad you held out so long to test - it was worth it!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy it WILL happen. Without medicine, could take a few months. But WITH, even sooner! Either way it is totally possible and will happen when God is sure you're ready. Don't ever think it is impossible. Even though others get preggo, they have been trying for months and months, remember that! It hasn't been long for you and oh I KNOW how much your heart aches. But God will give you a little bean soon enough, I just know it. Sending love :hugs:

Also saw you mentioning purchasing the head stone for baby, we also just bought ours. Chose a beautiful little bench made of Granite, getting it engraved soon and will hopefully have a nice place to visit him before winter comes. It breaks my heart to visit with out a proper memorial, he has a bunch of ornaments and flowers, and a handful of watchful frogs we bought that stick in the ground- so cute. Also stepping stones and solar lights, but I can't wait for the bench. Then I will feel a bit more at peace with it all. I plan on getting angel wings across my chest with his name as soon as I'm un-pregnant. I miss him so much. I am worrying about if I have another boy, I don't want anyone to think he's been replaced in my heart, bc it certainly isn't so. He's so special and taught us lessons we never before would have learned. I am thankful everyday for that sweet baby J. <3


----------



## HWPG

i will try to stalk today, but have a group meeting 10-6 - no phones or laptops allowed. but i'm here!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan. I didn't intend for it to sound like I'm not happy for those of you that have gotten BFP'S. I absolutely am. You all deserve it. I know that you all have been trying longer than I have. What I said was in reference to rude people at work and stores. I know I'll get my turn eventually. Hopefully I'll get a little help today. I am just frustrated that my body isn't working right I don't feel like.

Yes, I will feel better when his stone is set. It was so neat to be able to totally personalize it. Another month and it should be done and set. I hated him not having one, too. We have lots of cute little things out there for him, too. It makes me feel better.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh no Sandy I didn't mean that either, I just remember how hard it was to see others get pregnant while I was trying. On here it is exciting, since we all have been sharing and working for it so hard! But it always make you wanna "catch up" and I was just reminding you that God has his own plan and date, and in due time it will come for you. I know that God won't take something so precious without a blessing coming from it all. Your rainbow is going to patch that hole in your heart, I promise. Just keep praying lady :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh good Morgan. I surely didn't want to hurt anybody's feelings. All of you ladies have been a godsend through all of this. You understand things that he doesn't always understand as much. It's nice to have another kind of support , especially from ladies who have walked in my shoes, or at least similar pairs.

I also agree that God will bless us with another baby when he's ready. I still have a lot of things to be thankful for especially that this brought my hubby &I closer together instead of ripping us apart.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Okay Ashlee, remind me of what you did this month. I'm taking notes ;) lol

It's all on my chart but I will say it here too.
2 cups fertilitea w/ honey 2 times per day. Until o
1 1000mg evening primrose oil per day until o
1 spring valley prenatal per day
1 200mg DHA per day
1 500mg organic maca per day
1 baby aspirin per day until o
Guaifenesin tablets 3 times a day 5 days before o
SMEP
Softcups
1/5 pineapple core included for 5 days after o
Handful of sunflower seeds for 5 days after o



Lotalaughs16 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I found an awesome chicken enchilada soup recipe for my crockpot that me and hubby LOVE, also we use it to make pulled pork a lot. Have you ever tried things like that?
> 
> Yumm...can you post the recipe for the soup please it sounds so good!Click to expand...

https://www.chef-in-training.com/2012/02/crock-pot-chicken-enchilada-soup/
Its amazeballs!




HWPG said:


> congrats ashlee - holy crap! what great news to start the day! i'm so glad you held out so long to test - it was worth it!

Thank you! I'm happy I did too, it made it so much better to not see a bunch of negatives before


----------



## asmcsm

Also, Brittany I did see that you posted that picture on FB last night :) so glad that it was a good sign!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Sandy, I remember at the funeral an old friend of my mom's (who had a stillborn daughter) told me "you know, 9/10 couples who lose a child get divorced!" And I have made it my goal since that day to prove her and those numbers wrong! I have to keep it together when my heart hurts, because hubby's hurts just as bad. It has definitely taught me to be, or maybe just pretend, that I'm strong- in order for the both of us to heal. Putting other things before myself to make things easier, which I never really did before.

Ashley- Stealing that delicious recipe, I'm goin crockpot-crazy next week! Yay Fall! Also- was this your first month trying Softcups? Jw if maybe they did the trick?!


----------



## asmcsm

Yes,it was my first month using soft cups which I actually think was the reason for my thrush. I read that if sperm is left in too long it can change the pH which leads to the yeast growing more. But I also left mine in the full 12 hours every time.


----------



## frsttimemama

I did, too. Good to know though!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I can see how that could lead to an infection after leaving it in all night :/ Mine were definitely gross after, but I guess I can't complain :) 

But WOW maybe you just needed them trapped in there like me, lol. I hated having to "keep my hips up" or whatever. I can't believe they work so well, who would have known! I read in an article- ""I did a search of the FDA site looking for information about the companys claim that Softcup fertility success stories are now so commonplace that Instead has filed for FDA clearance to officially market the Softcups as a conception aid!" So hopefully that will get the word out to ladies all over!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ashlee- I seriously teared up when I saw your BFP!!! I am so incredibly happy for you!!!!!!!!! Hopefully October will bring more BFP's!

Brittney - Your picture is good luck! =]


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> My eggs is preggo!!!! :wohoo::happydance:I hope hope hope this on is sticky! So nervous :?

Wooohooo! SOOO happy for you, Hun!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Digi confirmed :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats Ashlee. Any guesses on what your due date is? I may have missed if you guys discussed it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow Ashlee, now how does thattt feel to see?! Congrats again, for the 50th time lol. Making babies is just so amazing! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Based on o date June 15th based on LMP June 10. So about a week before our wedding anniversary


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Wow Ashlee, now how does thattt feel to see?! Congrats again, for the 50th time lol. Making babies is just so amazing! :)

It's so nice to see the words. I never got the chance to do a digi last time


----------



## frsttimemama

So she gave me 3 months worth of Clomid 50 mg, told me to do days 3-7. Progesterone level on cd 21and definitely continue on the low carb diet. So that's the plan. Headed to the grocery store now to get the food I should be eating.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh that digi is so awesome! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Congrats, again, Ash! Soooo awesome that you are pregnant! wooohooo.

It's crazy busy at work today and super stressful, so I prob won't be on much.

Happy Friday, ladies! I hope everyone has a good Friday!

Nichole, have you tested? Did i miss it?


----------



## goldstns

congrats Ash!!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda and Nikki!


----------



## prgirl_11

Ash, a few questions since I am considering starting the baby aspirin....

1. Was this your first cycle taking it?
2. What days did you take it?
3. Will you continue taking it or stop now that you got your bfp?


----------



## brunettebimbo

prgirl_11 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> This was Tuesday evening after drinking lots of tea
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/6D366C57-A2FE-4B0C-B5F2-1A0E8D2D3CED-1045-0000008E30BF6645_zps29f7612d.jpg
> This is today's with SMU
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/8F3C411E-0D71-4DBA-9515-F9A722347D53-3517-00000204A83780B5_zps9233d4a5.jpg
> 
> Is this a hpt or an opk?Click to expand...

OPKs! Definitely not positive. My body is trying so hard and failing everytime again this month :(

Ashlee that's amazing news! Congratulations :)


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> Ash, a few questions since I am considering starting the baby aspirin....
> 
> 1. Was this your first cycle taking it?
> 2. What days did you take it?
> 3. Will you continue taking it or stop now that you got your bfp?

I took the baby aspirin the last 3 months, usually the whole month, but this month I ran out around O so I stopped. I probably won't be taking it anymore unless I'm told to.


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Ash, a few questions since I am considering starting the baby aspirin....
> 
> 1. Was this your first cycle taking it?
> 2. What days did you take it?
> 3. Will you continue taking it or stop now that you got your bfp?
> 
> I took the baby aspirin the last 3 months, usually the whole month, but this month I ran out around O so I stopped. I probably won't be taking it anymore unless I'm told to.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm thinking about picking some up today.


----------



## BubsMom17

Ashlee!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan I just wanted to say that my uncle and his wife lost a child at 6 years old... they just had their 30 something-ish wedding anniversary. You will be like them! tragedy doesn't always equal divorce!


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> This was Tuesday evening after drinking lots of tea
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/6D366C57-A2FE-4B0C-B5F2-1A0E8D2D3CED-1045-0000008E30BF6645_zps29f7612d.jpg
> This is today's with SMU
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/8F3C411E-0D71-4DBA-9515-F9A722347D53-3517-00000204A83780B5_zps9233d4a5.jpg
> 
> Is this a hpt or an opk?Click to expand...
> 
> OPKs! Definitely not positive. My body is trying so hard and failing everytime again this month :(
> 
> Ashlee that's amazing news! Congratulations :)Click to expand...

I'm sorry BB. I know it's frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

BubsMom17 said:


> Morgan I just wanted to say that my uncle and his wife lost a child at 6 years old... they just had their 30 something-ish wedding anniversary. You will be like them! tragedy doesn't always equal divorce!

 That's my plan too. I told hubby that this is just the "for worse" part of the "for better or for worse". That was my thoughts while I was still in the recovery room.


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry Bb. Have you cut down your fluid intake a few hours prior to taking it?


----------



## TTCaWee1

A huge congrats Ashlee!!! Is your doc going to monitor your levels early on? I would push for it


----------



## VivianJean

Congratulations ash!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

BubsMom17 said:


> Morgan I just wanted to say that my uncle and his wife lost a child at 6 years old... they just had their 30 something-ish wedding anniversary. You will be like them! tragedy doesn't always equal divorce!

 That's my plan too. I told hubby that this is just the "for worse" part of the "for better or for worse". That was my thoughts while I was still in the recovery room.


----------



## asmcsm

I just called and booked my orientation apt, since they make you do it every time even if you've done it before. They couldn't get me in till the 17th! Must be a whole lot of preggos. And that's just for all the paper work, no scans or anything :?. I told the receptionist that I would like betas done since I've had a miscarriage before. She said she'd talk to a Dr. and have them call me back. If they don't then I'll see if I can find somewhere else just to get that part done because I need them to feel less anxious.


----------



## asmcsm

There's a LabCorp in town that will do quantitative and qualitative hcg so if my dr office wont do it then i'll have it done there. Not sure how much it is


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> There's a LabCorp in town that will do quantitative and qualitative hcg so if my dr office wont do it then i'll have it done there. Not sure how much it is

Ash, I got them done for $50. You can go through personalabs.com and you'll have the results in your inbox the next day. I love how convenient it is. There are different labs that you can choose from. I went to a Quest Diagnostics location.


----------



## prgirl_11

Here is the link: https://www.personalabs.com/pregnancy-tests.php

You don't need both quant and qual. just the quantitative.


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> There's a LabCorp in town that will do quantitative and qualitative hcg so if my dr office wont do it then i'll have it done there. Not sure how much it is
> 
> Ash, I got them done for $50. You can go through personalabs.com and you'll have the results in your inbox the next day. I love how convenient it is. There are different labs that you can choose from. I went to a Quest Diagnostics location.Click to expand...

Good to know, I'll check it out


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> So she gave me 3 months worth of Clomid 50 mg, told me to do days 3-7. Progesterone level on cd 21and definitely continue on the low carb diet. So that's the plan. Headed to the grocery store now to get the food I should be eating.

That's awesome you got the clomid! It really did help me out a lot with my ovulating issue. 



RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, have you tested? Did i miss it?

No and I probably wont unless AF is late. My temp didn't dip like I expected but I still don't think this month is my month. FX I'm wrong.


----------



## asmcsm

Looks like they use LabCorp locations :D Will wait to see if my dr office will do it first though


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> Looks like they use LabCorp locations :D Will wait to see if my dr office will do it first though

Cool beans! Hopefully your doctor agrees!


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Looks like they use LabCorp locations :D Will wait to see if my dr office will do it first though
> 
> Cool beans! Hopefully your doctor agrees!Click to expand...

I certainly hope so! I'd like to save $50 if possible lol.

So, looked to see how far I'll be at my orientation apt. I'll be 6 weeks 2 days at that point so hopefully they'll be able to get me in soon after that to see baby.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ash they also have women's clinics in every city that will do an ultrasound/pg test to verify pregnancy if you don't have insurance (or if you do, and are antsy :)). It is usually free of charge! Maybe you could get scheduled by late 5 or 6 weeks, late enough to see a HB before the real doc appt!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My cm is back to creamy/watery with a little stretch and I've been having AF like cramps on and off all morning. Not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ash they also have women's clinics in every city that will do an ultrasound/pg test to verify pregnancy if you don't have insurance (or if you do, and are antsy :)). It is usually free of charge! Maybe you could get scheduled by late 5 or 6 weeks, late enough to see a HB before the real doc appt!

Well, I'll be 6 weeks 2 days by my LMP but if you go by O day, I won't be that far so it's probably okay to wait a few more days after that just to be sure there's a heartbeat. But there's NO WAY I could wait till like 8 weeks or something. I'll find somewhere to go temporarily if I have to lol.



NDTaber9211 said:


> My cm is back to creamy/watery with a little stretch and I've been having AF like cramps on and off all morning. Not sure if this is good or bad.

That's EXACTLY what my CM was like this cycle, it was like milky creamy some days it had a little stretch, not as thick as normal. FX for you! Also, last night and this morning I got sudden sharp pains in my cervix a couple times.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I am so freaking excited for you! 
AFM: 8 days late la di da. :haha: Still not testing til Monday!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ahhhh Katrina you're soooo late, call that stupid doc and say you're queasy!!! :haha:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashleeeeee- I'm so freakin pumped for you!!! what an awesome line too, I'm glad you waited so there was no question!!! :)

Katrina- your willpower is incredible! Lol

Nichole- can't wait to see a test!!

Yayyyyyy for happy news today!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Katrina- 8 days late! Fx so much for you! You have so much self control waiting until monday.

Ashlee- Did you have any AF like cramps?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Gosh Katrina you are a patient lady...I would be losing my mind by now if I were you!

Ashlee, how many dpo were you this morning? sorry if you already answered that and I missed it


----------



## frsttimemama

I totally get that, Ashlee. I will be the same with the cord!

Nichole, thanks! I hope it helps! Fx still crossed for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I am getting excited for you.
I wouldn't get in now anyway. Fridays are swamped at the clinics. I guess we will see what the weekend brings. Trust me I am a nut case my husband thinks I have perpetual pms. I had bfn for the the past weeks so I decided not testing for three days maybe a good thing.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina- have you ever been this late before?? It's so strange! FX for you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Will you have an elective c-section then Sandy? 

I am having one (April 20th!!!!) not only because the birth was so recent, but because I just need for this time to be EASY, you know? No worries, just want to walk in and know they're gonna go in and grab him/her, so as not to have anyyyyyy complications! My doc actually pushed for me to try a VBAC!! I was like ummm that is NOT safe for one, and no thank you! I am worried on how having repeat c-sections will be, when having future children. My babymaking days may be short and sweet!

Also I have constant nightmares over the traumatic birth experience. I didn't see Jaxon for hours after, and I was put to sleep for the surgery. I had NO idea they were delivering him and my hubby was unconscious 4 floors above me. I am ready to do this the right way.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I would not be able to wait til Monday to test! Your willpower is amazing!

Nichole, I had AF like cramps when I found out with my son.


----------



## frsttimemama

I absolutely am having an elective c-section. :)It will be either a Monday or Thursday of my 39thloss week unless I go into labor first. I am totally comfortable with the idea.. much more so than a VBAC. I was terrified to give birth anyway .. I just put in my big girl panties and gave it a try. Ugh.

I am shocked your doc was pushing you to try a VBAC!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nope, this is even longer then my cycle after bc. I am now always around 28 days give or take a day sometimes.


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina when did you last test and get a BFN? 

I know someone, maybe Emily?, didn't have a pos test til 15dpo!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yesterday morning. Nothing was there I have a digi left. So I want to save it. I did use an opk today to satisfy my poas addiction. There was a line on it and it was darker then yesterdays.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Ashlee-I am so freaking excited for you!
> AFM: 8 days late la di da. :haha: Still not testing til Monday!

Thanks! I can't wait for you to test again!



morganwhite7 said:


> Ahhhh Katrina you're soooo late, call that stupid doc and say you're queasy!!! :haha:

I second that!


Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashleeeeee- I'm so freakin pumped for you!!! what an awesome line too, I'm glad you waited so there was no question!!! :)

Thank you! I know! So happy, my line at 15dpo last time was that dark, it was dark enough that I was confident to do the digital and it was positive so woohoo! And that was with SMU!




NDTaber9211 said:


> Katrina- 8 days late! Fx so much for you! You have so much self control waiting until monday.
> 
> Ashlee- Did you have any AF like cramps?

I did actually have some cramping that was kinda like AF yesterday, it just wasn't nearly as strong as my AF cramps get. AF is usually REALLY mean to me lol.



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Gosh Katrina you are a patient lady...I would be losing my mind by now if I were you!
> 
> Ashlee, how many dpo were you this morning? sorry if you already answered that and I missed it

12DPO today and my first day testing!



frsttimemama said:


> I totally get that, Ashlee. I will be the same with the cord!
> 
> Nichole, thanks! I hope it helps! Fx still crossed for you!

I think anyone that's experienced a loss would be. Shoot I was before my m/c last time.



morganwhite7 said:


> Will you have an elective c-section then Sandy?
> 
> I am having one (April 20th!!!!) not only because the birth was so recent, but because I just need for this time to be EASY, you know? No worries, just want to walk in and know they're gonna go in and grab him/her, so as not to have anyyyyyy complications! My doc actually pushed for me to try a VBAC!! I was like ummm that is NOT safe for one, and no thank you! I am worried on how having repeat c-sections will be, when having future children. My babymaking days may be short and sweet!
> 
> Also I have constant nightmares over the traumatic birth experience. I didn't see Jaxon for hours after, and I was put to sleep for the surgery. I had NO idea they were delivering him and my hubby was unconscious 4 floors above me. I am ready to do this the right way.

A VBAC isn't actually as dangerous as everyone makes it out to be. You're more likely to have complications from an amnio than you are to have uterine rupture from VBAC, but if a vaginal birth isn't something that a person REALLY wants, then there's not much point in fighting for one. The only downside to C-section is that each time you have one it gets more risky for mommy because it is a serious surgery.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, that's awful. Im so sorry. I was under general so I had no idea what was going on. I knew he was being delivered and I woke up to crying masks and hairnets. It was awful. I want to be awake next time.

Ashlee, I think we always will be. Good luck to you. I am so excited for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, that's awful. Im so sorry. I was under general so I had no idea what was going on. I knew he was being delivered and I woke up to crying masks and hairnets. It was awful. I want to be awake next time.

Ashlee, I think we always will be. Good luck to you. I am so excited for you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah sounds similar to me Sandy, I was sobbing and my belly was wrapped so tight. I was confused and not even my MOM was allowed in yet, I was a wreck :/

And Ashlee I would totally do a VBAC if it had maybe been a year or so later, but I had serious belly trauma from the seatbelt and internal bleeding due to the accident. I still have swelling and damaged muscle tissue in there, which adds to the risk. It is SUPER sore and swollen too now that my uterus is starting to expand again, like I can barely tolerate them pushing on the area with the ultrasound probe :(

How many c-sections/babies would I be able to safely have do you think? (I would only ever try for 3 max!)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah sounds similar to me Sandy, I was sobbing and my belly was wrapped so tight. I was confused and not even my MOM was allowed in yet, I was a wreck :/
> 
> And Ashlee I would totally do a VBAC if it had maybe been a year or so later, but I had serious belly trauma from the seatbelt and internal bleeding due to the accident. I still have swelling and damaged muscle tissue in there, which adds to the risk. It is SUPER sore and swollen too now that my uterus is starting to expand again, like I can barely tolerate them pushing on the area with the ultrasound probe :(

Totally makes sense. It's still really soon after your last c-section to try a VBAC plus you had other damage from the accident. But for most people that don't have other complications to worry about and aren't high risk a VBAC wouldn't be as dangerous as it gets made out to be. It's mostly just insurance companies trying to cover their asses which makes it hard for people to get them.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan, I think they say 3-4 is the most they'd recommend because with each one the uterine wall gets a little bit weakened from being cut


----------



## morganwhite7

Grrrrreat!!! Since I don't exactly plan on being like the Duggar family, if you know who they are ;) Just would like a boy and a girl, maybe a third if we don't have both but no more!

Do you by any chance know if they do the incision on top of the other or do it above/beneath the previous scars?


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:



> Grrrrreat!!! Since I don't exactly plan on being like the Duggar family, if you know who they are ;) Just would like a boy and a girl, maybe a third if we don't have both but no more!
> 
> Do you by any chance know if they do the incision on top of the other or do it above/beneath the previous scars?

LOL yes, I know who they are .


----------



## RobertRedford

I want lots of kids, but man, I don't know what I would do with 5+ kids! 

Still over the moon for you, Ash! I know how much you wanted this 

Nichole, you're not out yet! 

terrible day at work and I have terrible cramps, super grumpy over here. No AF yet but my body feels like shes about to show. My cervix is really tender and hurts while i am sitting-- anyone else experience this pre-AF? Boobs aren't hurting as much today though, so hopefully she will show up soon. 

........And, a :bunny: because its cute!


----------



## pdxmom

OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!!!!!! ASHLEEEEEE CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: so so sooooo happy for u hun...hey you're just 5 days behind me.....we r sooo bumb buddies


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, I agree about the VBAC. In Morgan's case, she had lots of physical trauma. Mine was all mental, but I can't do a VBAC either -- mentally. 

I also think 3-4 is where they are comfortable. I have no idea on location though.

Days 3-7 for clomid give you more and lower quality, right?


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!!!!!! ASHLEEEEEE CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: so so sooooo happy for u hun...hey you're just 5 days behind me.....we r sooo bumb buddies

....so does this mean that we can take bets on who delivers first?


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, I agree about the VBAC. In Morgan's case, she had lots of physical trauma. Mine was all mental, but I can't do a VBAC either -- mentally.
> 
> I also think 3-4 is where they are comfortable. I have no idea on location though.
> 
> Days 3-7 for clomid give you more and lower quality, right?

I believe so yes. 3-7 more but lower quality, 5-9 less but better quality. 

I was thinking about switching to 3-7 but with dh's low morph, it seems like giving the little bit of good sperm more then 1 target could actually make it harder to conceive. They all should be going after 1 target. That make sense?


----------



## frsttimemama

Yeah, it does. Google was less than helpful. Lol. Hopefully it just gives me that bit of a push I need.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I must have missed it, did you get AF?! I see your chart says CD1 but never saw a post. But if so, who cares!! Yay for Clomid and praying that it works on the first cycle! You'll be amazed at how regular your temps will be! And remember there is a chance of twins when deciding which days to take it!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, I agree about the VBAC. In Morgan's case, she had lots of physical trauma. Mine was all mental, but I can't do a VBAC either -- mentally.
> 
> I also think 3-4 is where they are comfortable. I have no idea on location though.
> 
> Days 3-7 for clomid give you more and lower quality, right?

Totally makes sense. Labor is a huge deal and you'd need to really be able to handle it mentally. In your situation I'd do the same. 



RobertRedford said:


> I want lots of kids, but man, I don't know what I would do with 5+ kids!
> 
> Still over the moon for you, Ash! I know how much you wanted this
> 
> Nichole, you're not out yet!
> 
> terrible day at work and I have terrible cramps, super grumpy over here. No AF yet but my body feels like shes about to show. My cervix is really tender and hurts while i am sitting-- anyone else experience this pre-AF? Boobs aren't hurting as much today though, so hopefully she will show up soon.
> 
> ........And, a :bunny: because its cute!

Awww thanks Amanda! I think I'm still kinda in shock lol. I told DH that MIL has to wait until I at least see a HB to find out. I'd like to wait until Thanksgiving to announce because I'll be 12 weeks then! That bunny is freakin adorbs



pdxmom said:


> OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!!!!!! ASHLEEEEEE CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: so so sooooo happy for u hun...hey you're just 5 days behind me.....we r sooo bumb buddies

YAY for bump buddies!! :D



RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!!!!!! ASHLEEEEEE CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: so so sooooo happy for u hun...hey you're just 5 days behind me.....we r sooo bumb buddies
> 
> ....so does this mean that we can take bets on who delivers first?Click to expand...

LMAO Bet away!



NDTaber9211 said:


> I believe so yes. 3-7 more but lower quality, 5-9 less but better quality.
> 
> I was thinking about switching to 3-7 but with dh's low morph, it seems like giving the little bit of good sperm more then 1 target could actually make it harder to conceive. They all should be going after 1 target. That make sense?

That makes total sense, never thought of it that way before


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy I must have missed it, did you get AF?! I see your chart says CD1 but never saw a post. But if so, who cares!! Yay for Clomid and praying that it works on the first cycle! You'll be amazed at how regular your temps will be! And remember there is a chance of twins when deciding which days to take it!! :)

Yep, I posted about it first thing this morning. I'm okay with it I think. I really really wanted it, but I was pretty sure with a progestrone of 0. 5 it was not happening on my own. I'm disappointed but ok. Dr wants it 3-7 so that's what I will do. Twins run in my family.. and our family and friends have always joked about us having twins... we only want one but will gladly and thankfully take any number of healthy babies. :) Thanks for the prayers. Ill gladly take them. Starting Clomid on Sunday. I'm kind of excited. Hope it works!


----------



## frsttimemama

How early on can they tell if it's twins? 4-5 weeks probably?


----------



## VivianJean

Today is a good day -

Clomid plans and BFP abounds - I'm so happy for all of you xxxx

AFM - DH looking at houses RIGHT NOW - although i'm worried that we are in a very expensive price bracket. Our old house needed so much work we have decided to go a level above "first home buyer" and try to find something almost all done that won't require major renovations... but it's putting us in a bracket I'm not entirely comfortable with... I'n other news my business is ticking over - we got some work this week that my business partner has been dealing with. Feel free to check out Blue Dingo Productions on FB lol... AND the best news of all, after finding out that my office mate bitched me out hard on FB this morning (I'M NOT KIDDING THIS REALLY HAPPENED) I spoke to HR and it turns out this isn't the first time she has bullied.... soooooo I'm feeling really good after a sort of crappy start to the day.


----------



## morganwhite7

As soon as you can see the sacs on ultrasound, you'll be able to tell if there's two or not! We first saw a sac at 5w1d and HB by 5w4d! :)


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Today is a good day -
> 
> Clomid plans and BFP abounds - I'm so happy for all of you xxxx
> 
> AFM - DH looking at houses RIGHT NOW - although i'm worried that we are in a very expensive price bracket. Our old house needed so much work we have decided to go a level above "first home buyer" and try to find something almost all done that won't require major renovations... but it's putting us in a bracket I'm not entirely comfortable with... I'n other news my business is ticking over - we got some work this week that my business partner has been dealing with. Feel free to check out Blue Dingo Productions on FB lol... AND the best news of all, after finding out that my office mate bitched me out hard on FB this morning (I'M NOT KIDDING THIS REALLY HAPPENED) I spoke to HR and it turns out this isn't the first time she has bullied.... soooooo I'm feeling really good after a sort of crappy start to the day.

LOL I hope she gets what's coming to her!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Frick, cm is looking more like ewcm now which happens right before AF. It still looks a bit creamy so I am going to think positive.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Frick, cm is looking more like ewcm now which happens right before O. It still looks a bit creamy so I am going to think positive.

You're not out until :witch: shows! Your temps are still looking good to me


----------



## asmcsm

Dr. office just called back, because I have a primary insurance, not just MediCal, I don't have to do the orientation. So they're getting me in on the 10th at 3:10. I have to take a $225 check which they'll hold for a month while I apply for MediCal as secondary.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan. My guess wasn't far off then.

Sorry about your crazy coworker Amelia!

Don't count yourself out Nichole!

I am having a drink tonight .. guilt free!


----------



## NDTaber9211

If AF does come, I am totally getting my wino on. One good thing to possibly look forward to.


----------



## VivianJean

It took all my will power to NOT drink at lunch, lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I have been so busy at work, keeping up is hard today! 

I will most def be drinking tonight. bring on the margaritaaaaas.


----------



## clynn11

Yay ash! I already text you but woohooooo! Rainbow baby on board!!!

Nichole- you're so not out. I have high hopes for you! FX AF stays away tomorrow!!

Sandy- sorry AF got you hun, but I think the Clomid is going to be GREAT for you and you are going to see your BFP very, very soon.

AFM. Feelign down :( This is cycle 12 since starting TTC. I know we've had lots of obstacles in our way, but I thought I would be pregnant by now. To top it all off i've been having to deal with tons of family baby showers, all with family members younger than me being pregnant. I found out recently my old friend Diane is pregnant- last time I saw her in May she was buying detox for her druggy boyfriend to pass his parole test after almost OD'ing. Found out my old friend Summer is also pregnant, saw her a while ago and she was struggling with recovering from alcohol addiction. I am just feeling surrounded and don't understand why I can't just be pregnant too! Lol. I know it will happen, but I think i've waited long enough!!! Grrrr.


----------



## VivianJean

Sorry babe x


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Yay ash! I already text you but woohooooo! Rainbow baby on board!!!
> 
> Nichole- you're so not out. I have high hopes for you! FX AF stays away tomorrow!!
> 
> Sandy- sorry AF got you hun, but I think the Clomid is going to be GREAT for you and you are going to see your BFP very, very soon.
> 
> AFM. Feelign down :( This is cycle 12 since starting TTC. I know we've had lots of obstacles in our way, but I thought I would be pregnant by now. To top it all off i've been having to deal with tons of family baby showers, all with family members younger than me being pregnant. I found out recently my old friend Diane is pregnant- last time I saw her in May she was buying detox for her druggy boyfriend to pass his parole test after almost OD'ing. Found out my old friend Summer is also pregnant, saw her a while ago and she was struggling with recovering from alcohol addiction. I am just feeling surrounded and don't understand why I can't just be pregnant too! Lol. I know it will happen, but I think i've waited long enough!!! Grrrr.

Thanks Cassidy!

Aw hun :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so down. You deserve so much more than those girls to be pregnant! And I totally understand how hard it is to deal with the baby showers. You have had a hard go at TTC for over half that 12 months so you can't beat yourself up too much about it. Kevin's feeling so much better now so your chances are so much better! I think that if you have as good of BD time this month as last, you'll have an awesome shot at that BFP! Then we can be bump buddies!


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry that you're having a rough day, Cassidy. Hugs!

I get it all too well, so sorry that its a rough one. Hang in there, you WILL get pregnant and have your perfect babe soon!


----------



## prgirl_11

I want more October :bfp: s! Ther is such a nice vibe when one of us gets her bfp. I wish this could be the month for all of us. How wonderful would that be?! :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Cassidy honey...im sorry ur having a bad day....im feeling bad for u bcos ur always soo positive...sending positive thoughts your way and praying tht you get your baby really soon :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_11

Cassidy, the way you are feeling is how I was this morning. I had a pity party for a good two hours but I felt better after. Focus on you and DH staying strong and healthy for your future baby! <3 It will happen!


----------



## clynn11

I try to stay positive, but sometimes it just hits you like a brick that everyone around you can get pregnant so easily but it's taking so long for me. It just increases my worry that it will never happen each cycle. I just want what everyone else has! Never wanted something so bad in my life. I know I will be an amazing mom. I just need to be given the chance!


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> AFM. Feelign down :( This is cycle 12 since starting TTC. I know we've had lots of obstacles in our way, but I thought I would be pregnant by now. To top it all off i've been having to deal with tons of family baby showers, all with family members younger than me being pregnant. I found out recently my old friend Diane is pregnant- last time I saw her in May she was buying detox for her druggy boyfriend to pass his parole test after almost OD'ing. Found out my old friend Summer is also pregnant, saw her a while ago and she was struggling with recovering from alcohol addiction. I am just feeling surrounded and don't understand why I can't just be pregnant too! Lol. I know it will happen, but I think i've waited long enough!!! Grrrr.




clynn11 said:


> I try to stay positive, but sometimes it just hits you like a brick that everyone around you can get pregnant so easily but it's taking so long for me. It just increases my worry that it will never happen each cycle. I just want what everyone else has! Never wanted something so bad in my life. I know I will be an amazing mom. I just need to be given the chance!

You will most definitely have your chance to be a mom and you will make all others jealous with your awesomeness. It's hard as heck when you realize you've been trying for so long but you can't forget that a good chunk of it your husband was feeling super shitty. He seems to be doing so much better and I just know you will be getting your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh I do not think things through sometimes. I felt like making a smoothy, completely forgetting that I have been fighting a headache all day. The second I turned on the blender my head felt like it was going to split in half. The smoothie is good though.:thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Cassidy. So sorry you're having "one of those days". You will get a chance and be amazing as a mama! It's tough. I know your Hubby was sick, but now that he's feeling better, that will help a ton. You deserve a BFP. I hope you get it soon.

As for me.. I showed Hubby the "Clomid Calendar" my doctor gave me with everything spelled out on a sheet of paper.. take pills these days.. BD every other day starting these days, blood test this day.." He says, I thought making a baby was supposed to be fun. I cried. Ha. Dang these crazy AF hormones .. he said he was kidding, but I think there was an element of seriousness to his comment. I know I feel like it's so much more work than I thought .. how is the population not extinct?


----------



## SmallTownGal

VivianJean said:


> I feel the same way about baby stuff... i can't wait... but I can wait too *sigh*
> 
> Great news Smalls!!! That's wonderful!!
> 
> AFM - temp hardly moved, wet CM, cold symptoms are at bay, drinking fertilitea and eating healthy - the fish tacos were ah-may-zingggggg and i had some left over slaw and fish for lunch (yay for actually eating). Gym tonight to burn it all away (haha!) Body Attack! Co-worker sniffed allll morning - I didnt wear perfume per se... but i did put on body lotion made by the same perfume maker. I also caught her red-handed glaring at me while I typed so I challenged her "Is there something wrong? Are you sure?" she backed down and I sent the email to HR that had been sitting in my draft messages for over a week. I have a date to discuss this nonsense tomorrow.

Thanks! :)

Hope things get ironed out soon at your work. Glad to see in your later post that HR is aware of the bullying problem, at least.



asmcsm said:


> STG-Thank you! So glad that you've gotten some good news and hopefully it won't be long till we see your BFP! Glad to have you back!

You're welcome and thanks! :)

And congrats on the BFP!!! :happydance::flower: Praying for a H&H 9 mos. for you!



NDTaber9211 said:


> STG- I am so happy you got some good news! That :bfp: is getting closer and closer for you.
> 
> I have been feeling super hot all day. Last cycle I started cooling down around now. If my temp is higher tomorrow I will test with a FRER. I super hope it's high![-o&lt;. How Have I never noticed this bunny before?! :bunny:

Thanks! :)

FX'd! And that bunny is too cute!



frsttimemama said:


> Yep, I posted about it first thing this morning. I'm okay with it I think. I really really wanted it, but I was pretty sure with a progestrone of 0. 5 it was not happening on my own. I'm disappointed but ok. Dr wants it 3-7 so that's what I will do. Twins run in my family.. and our family and friends have always joked about us having twins... we only want one but will gladly and thankfully take any number of healthy babies. :) Thanks for the prayers. Ill gladly take them. Starting Clomid on Sunday. I'm kind of excited. Hope it works!

FX'd for a Clomid baby for you, Sandy!

- :hugs: to all those who the witch got :hugs:

----



clynn11 said:


> AFM. Feelign down :( This is cycle 12 since starting TTC. I know we've had lots of obstacles in our way, but I thought I would be pregnant by now. To top it all off i've been having to deal with tons of family baby showers, all with family members younger than me being pregnant. I found out recently my old friend Diane is pregnant- last time I saw her in May she was buying detox for her druggy boyfriend to pass his parole test after almost OD'ing. Found out my old friend Summer is also pregnant, saw her a while ago and she was struggling with recovering from alcohol addiction. I am just feeling surrounded and don't understand why I can't just be pregnant too! Lol. I know it will happen, but I think i've waited long enough!!! Grrrr.




clynn11 said:


> I try to stay positive, but sometimes it just hits you like a brick that everyone around you can get pregnant so easily but it's taking so long for me. It just increases my worry that it will never happen each cycle. I just want what everyone else has! Never wanted something so bad in my life. I know I will be an amazing mom. I just need to be given the chance!

I totally understand how you feel :hugs: :hugs::hugs: Hitting cycle 12 is a hard one. Like Nichole said, your DH was really sick for a good chunk of your trying, though, so try to remember that. Easier said than done, I know (I had one ovary out of commission for 9 cycles and still worried when I hit a year trying). Praying it happens soon for you! :dust:

PS: Have you and your DH had fertility testing done? If not, it might ease your worries to know that things are fine (or if there should be something that needs fixing you can feel relieved to know about it sooner rather than later and get on the road to fixing it.)

------------

AFM: I've been working out with Dance Dance Revolution Hottest Party 3 to burn of the extra energy the Femara seems to have given me. Hopefully the leg strength I build will come in handy for childbirth. AF is almost gone and has been going between spotting and light for the last couple days. I hope it's gone tomorrow.


----------



## morganwhite7

So exhausted, I'm off to bed. I've been reading along!

Nichole hoping tomorrow brings you a nice high temp and not the witch.

Renaissance festival and outlet mall tomorrow, should be fun!! Gnight all :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, I finally got crosshairs today but I think its wrong. I didn't go to bed until 2am then was up every 30 minutes or so. I finally fell asleep around 6am and took my temperature at 7.15 which is 45 minutes later than usual. Do you think I wait and see what tomorrow's temp does and maybe discard today's? I don't want to leave it there and have actually missed O!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've tried putting temps in for tomorrow and Monday and discarding today, it still puts crosshairs there so fingers crossed!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Got my scan date. 29th October.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Major temp drop. Af should be here today or tomorrow. I might take a break for a few days to get my head on straight. I'm taking this pretty hard.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks STG! I hope you get your BFP also. Hopefully that leg strength will come in handy soon!

Nichole, can't wait to hear todays temp. Fx for you!!

AFM, back to my low carbohydrates diet starting today. Worst time of year .. pumpkin everything! My favorite! Gonna have to do some pintetesting and see what I can come up with! 

Those of you who use clomid, when do you typically o? She said she thinks I am having weak o's and this will help.

Ps I dreamt of twins last night..


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, I'm sorry. It sucks. Bad. Do what you have to.I'm thinking of and praying for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for crosshairs BB!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nichole - I'm sorry the witch is hovering. I know its rough. Hopefully the vitamins will help DH and you'll get preggo soon. Look at all the BFPs we've had after all the months of BFNs. Your time is coming, and everyone else's.


----------



## HWPG

Oh Nichole, I'm so sorry. I know we can all relate. If af shows, enjoy the vino.
I am at my gf's house for the wkd. She has a six month old, she got pregnant her second cycle trying. Sigh. I'm on cd13 today, and normally I'd be crazy poas but since I'm away I'm like, "does it matter?". I will do an opk tomorrow morning before I leave to go home, but we DTD before I left yesterday, and will after I return tomorrow, so I don't feel like ive jeopardized our chances in any way. Also, my dr ok'd switching to femara if this cycle doesn't work. It can't hurt.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Yay for crosshairs BB!

I'm not sure how accurate they are!


----------



## frsttimemama

Well fx bb!

Mirolee, I don't blame ya. Enjoy the weekend :) and yay to try femara. Fx you won't need to.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry Nichole :-( 
Going to ikea today so I won't be on. Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## goldstns

25 weeks-ish! I feel so much better since I have been eating healthy!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 18


----------



## NDTaber9211

Nikki your bump is so cute! Love the sweater :).

I am already lightly spotting so I am most definitely out. I am actually feeling ok now that DH and I have talked. I am going to set up an HSG to make sure my tubes are ok. I am a bit scared because some women say it hurts super bad. I'll probably pop in every now and again this weekend but I am going to focus on non baby stuff this weekend. 

Thanks for being so wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nichole I'm sorry :( FX for next cycle!


----------



## prgirl_11

goldstns said:


> 25 weeks-ish! I feel so much better since I have been eating healthy!

So cute Nikki! By the way I thought of you when I read this. It's about the furlough. Looks like good news!

https://news.msn.com/us/house-votes-to-give-shutdown-workers-back-pay?stay=1


----------



## prgirl_11

Nichole, so sorry :-( hig hug sweetie. <3


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry about AF Nichole :? Enjoy your weekend!

Nikki, your bump is so cute!! I'm so excited for when ill get to post bump pics


----------



## prgirl_11

1. Vitex first thing in the morning
2. Red raspberry tea in the morning with breakfast
3. Raw multivitamins, fish oil, vitamin C, evening primrose after breakfast
4. Zinc around lunch time
5. Red raspberry tea in the afternoon
6. Baby aspirin before bed
7. Consuming less meats. The ones i do consume are hormone and antibiotic free, grazing/free range.
8. All dairy products consumed are also antibiotic and hormone free. I make my own rice milk.
9. Sunflower seeds after ovulation
10. pineapple core for after ovulation

All these are things I did before with the exception of the tea, zinc, baby aspirin and pineapple. Also, due to my progesterone testing, I will not be using the progesterone cream. Any symptoms this TWW will actually be real symptoms instead of cream-related!!! Hurray for no confusion!!! 

Hoping for a :bfp: this month!

Forgot to add:

DH is taking raw multivitamins, zinc, lysine and royal jelly


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, I'm sorry! :( So frustrating. I'm taking the weekend to enjoy my Hubby and all the other things I have to be thankful for, too. 

My plan of action is pretty simple I guess.. low carbon diet, lots of water, walking for exercise, clomid, decreased caffeine intake, ground flaxseed daily in my morning yogurt, decaf green tea twice a day, prenatal with dha, clomid days 3-7, and bd every other day starting cd12,


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> How early on can they tell if it's twins? 4-5 weeks probably?

Yay for starting clomid this cycle! I hope it gets you a bfp quickly! As far as twins, it really depends on what kind. Fraternal twins like mine should be easy to tell early on bc there are two completely separate sacs. If they are identical it's harder to tell until you can see babies...depending on what type of identical twins they are (do they share a sac/placenta etc). 
I honestly don't know if there is a huge difference bw cd3-7 and cd5-9. I know they say there is, but really I took mine cd5-9 and I had 2 nice healthy eggs released. So who knows really!

As far as drinking wine, I drank an entire bottle pretty much by myself at the beginning of my bfp cycle lol Maybe it was the magical ingredient!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the info Julie! I hope so, too!! How are you feeling?

When do those of you who use clomid typically ovulate? I'm just curious.


----------



## VivianJean

Sorry Nicole :( Sending you lots of love. Cassidy - you feeling better today?

BABY BUMP PICS!!! More please :) 

Update about co-worker situation... she got fired!!

She also saw me on a street corner late in the afternoon and stopped her car and yelled at me and then send me a nasty email via LinkedIn... I'm sure she is also spreading filth about me and her dismissal to everyone who will listen, but whatever. If she thinks me going to HR to ask them for advice as to how to handle the situation is the sole reason they let her go, then she is more messed up in the head than I thought. Apparently her file is large and there were work performance issues. Her completely contravening both the social media AND bullying policy after we just had a meeting to discuss that the handbook had been updated and could we all read and sign that we had read and agree to adhere to both.... well that's really only a small part in the whole termination case they were building against her.

Her defense: We were "friendly enough" and "she knew I would see the post about me and thought it would be funny".

Survey says... WA WAAAAAAW

I'm happier now - the difference it's made is already huge and I think it is a positive step in my BFP journey. One less thing to stress about.


----------



## jury3

I'm feeling crappy lol No throwing up, but nauseous most of the day. I had a few good days this week though, so I'm hoping that means it's starting to die down. Still very tired. Thanks for asking!

I always ovulated anywhere between cd13 and cd21, but my average was around cd17/cd18. Clomid might have bumped it up a little, but not a lot. I would warn to make sure you are prepared for early O though. The first month on it, O snuck up on me. Usually I had several days where my cervix would start to open and I would slowly start to get EWCM. The first month it happened overnight. I think it made it happen much more efficiently. Here are my charts if you want to look...

Here is one of my cycles where you can see how my cervix was medium, open, medium, medium, open, open lol I had several days of fertile looking cm too. Notice how my temp took it's time rising as well.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e4fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Here was my first month on clomid. Notice how my cervix was closed, medium, open, open, closed. Only 3-4 days of fertile cm. Better temp shift too.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e4fd8//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jury3

Ok, so it just posted all my charts...lol I was looking at March 30th and then June 29th is when I started the clomid.


----------



## jury3

VivianJean said:


> Update about co-worker situation... she got fired!!
> 
> She also saw me on a street corner late in the afternoon and stopped her car and yelled at me and then send me a nasty email via LinkedIn... I'm sure she is also spreading filth about me and her dismissal to everyone who will listen, but whatever. If she thinks me going to HR to ask them for advice as to how to handle the situation is the sole reason they let her go, then she is more messed up in the head than I thought. Apparently her file is large and there were work performance issues. Her completely contravening both the social media AND bullying policy after we just had a meeting to discuss that the handbook had been updated and could we all read and sign that we had read and agree to adhere to both.... well that's really only a small part in the whole termination case they were building against her.

I wish my boss would get fired! I'm so stressed at work. I'm in a new building with all new people (except my stupid boss), a new position (self contained teacher to resource teacher, much different functioning level of students and more paperwork and scheduling), and I went from high school kids who needed skills on living and on work to teaching actual math, reading, and writing...big change! On top of that I've been extremely sick and missed a few days of work. I'm behind and very overwhelmed. I tried to explain this to my boss Friday, basically asking for a little help. She basically made me feel like an idiot by forwarding my email to her boss, the head of HR and to the principal at my school. She argued with all the points that I made and basically acted like I shouldn't be having any problems. I wish I could just quit, but I have twins and they cost money lol


----------



## VivianJean

Augh, time to find some allies.... anyone in HR you can talk to. Sorry you've had such a massive change. That sucks.


----------



## jury3

Luckily 2 of the people she included in the email (her boss and the head of HR) already know my history with her from last year. I had 2 meetings with HR about her last year and there have been several other people who complained about her. So, they know how she is. I'm more worried about my principal bc she knows nothing about my boss or about me. I'm just afraid my boss has been in her ear...


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for posting your charts! I'll take a gander! How many months did you take it? I'm nervous that we will miss it this month. We will be camping with his mom from cd 14-17. We will leave the night of cd 14 so I will probably go for some morning bd and home the afternoon of cd 17 so we will bd then. Hopefully that covers it. The last cycle I o'ed cd 22, and the one before that was cd 16.. guess we will see! Glad you're doing a little better! Hopefully it is about done. Ugh good luck with your boss!!


----------



## jury3

I got my bfp the second month on clomid.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I got my bfp the second month on clomid too. First month I took it days 3-7, second month 5-9. I always ovulated on my own but wasn't getting preggo and I had only 9 antral follicles. I always ovulated on CD 14 and on clomid it was day 13 month 1, and day 14 month 2. The month I got my bfp we did it doggie every time and used a soft cup every time. Doggie helps the swimmers get closer to your cervix. Also we bd before work each day so DH took his vyvanse about an hour before bd and I think maybe that cracked out his swimmers or something. All the other months we did it tired and after work. Just make sure you wait at least 3 days after your last pill to start opks because you can get a false positive from the clomid. 

Amelia - I'm glad your co worker got fired. I wish the heffer bitch face I work with would get fired. She blows.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Rachel. I'll keep all that in mind. I appreciate it. I so so hope it helps. Do you have PCOS, too?


----------



## clynn11

I'm feeling okay today Amelia, thanks for asking. Could be better but could be much worse. I came home from work today and know my husband could tell I was feeling down, he kept kissing me on the cheek and telling me this month is going to be the month. I hope <3


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope so for you, too, Cassidy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

No pcos, just unexplained infertility. My amh was low for my age, elevated fsh, and really low follicle count. Oh and a uterine septum. Basically, my shit be broke. But my charts always looked awesome and I always got a pos opk. I just think that maybe my eggs weren't maturing right or something. 

Cassidy - I hope DH is right! It has to happen soon!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I have PCOS, but NO ONE in my family has it. My mom had no issues getting pregnant and my sister had 4 kids in 4 years.. I guess I'm just the lucky one. :/ I get + opks, but never great temp shifts, at least neither of the cycles I have charted. Hopefully this is the push I need. I think my body is trying ; it just can't get the job done well enough!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hopefully it works for you. Just remember it doesn't always work on the first cycle


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok so it's almosy 7pm and my spotting has turned into a light flow. Is today cd1 or tomorrow? I get confused with this.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I never understood it either. When I had enough to use a tampon or even a liner I called it cd1 but I know there will be many who disagree. But that's what I did and my cycle lengths never varied


----------



## frsttimemama

I say cd1. I have read if it's more than spotting and you need to use a tampon or pad, it's cd1. 

Rachel, I know. I don't totally expect it the first month, but hopefully within the first 3.


----------



## clynn11

I always just mark the day I first see blood as cd1. Its never failed me :)


----------



## VivianJean

Fertility nurse I saw a few months back said full flow was when it was red and you had to use something otherwise it'd be a mess, lol.


----------



## SmallTownGal

NDTaber9211 said:


> Major temp drop. Af should be here today or tomorrow. I might take a break for a few days to get my head on straight. I'm taking this pretty hard.




NDTaber9211 said:


> Nikki your bump is so cute! Love the sweater :).
> 
> I am already lightly spotting so I am most definitely out. I am actually feeling ok now that DH and I have talked. I am going to set up an HSG to make sure my tubes are ok. I am a bit scared because some women say it hurts super bad. I'll probably pop in every now and again this weekend but I am going to focus on non baby stuff this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for being so wonderful ladies :hugs:

Aw, :( big hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I totally understand needing to take a break. Sending prayers of peace your way, and glad you are feeling better after talking it out and scheduling an HSG. I had mine with the lap, so I have no clue how it feels, but hopefully you won't have pain with it.

And Rachel has a good point, maybe the vitamins will help your DH. FX'd.



HWPG said:


> Oh Nichole, I'm so sorry. I know we can all relate. If af shows, enjoy the vino.
> I am at my gf's house for the wkd. She has a six month old, she got pregnant her second cycle trying. Sigh. I'm on cd13 today, and normally I'd be crazy poas but since I'm away I'm like, "does it matter?". I will do an opk tomorrow morning before I leave to go home, but we DTD before I left yesterday, and will after I return tomorrow, so I don't feel like ive jeopardized our chances in any way. Also, my dr ok'd switching to femara if this cycle doesn't work. It can't hurt.

Second cycle, ugh. :sulk:

Glad your doc is going to try Femara for you if this cycle doesn't work, but hoping this will be your cycle and you won't need it! :dust:

----

Looking good, Nikki! :thumbup:

---



VivianJean said:


> Update about co-worker situation... she got fired!!
> 
> She also saw me on a street corner late in the afternoon and stopped her car and yelled at me and then send me a nasty email via LinkedIn... I'm sure she is also spreading filth about me and her dismissal to everyone who will listen, but whatever. If she thinks me going to HR to ask them for advice as to how to handle the situation is the sole reason they let her go, then she is more messed up in the head than I thought. Apparently her file is large and there were work performance issues. Her completely contravening both the social media AND bullying policy after we just had a meeting to discuss that the handbook had been updated and could we all read and sign that we had read and agree to adhere to both.... well that's really only a small part in the whole termination case they were building against her.
> 
> Her defense: We were "friendly enough" and "she knew I would see the post about me and thought it would be funny".
> 
> Survey says... WA WAAAAAAW
> 
> I'm happier now - the difference it's made is already huge and I think it is a positive step in my BFP journey. One less thing to stress about.

Yay, justice is served! :thumbup: Glad you won't have to deal with her at work anymore. Less stress is always good. :)



jury3 said:


> I wish my boss would get fired! I'm so stressed at work. I'm in a new building with all new people (except my stupid boss), a new position (self contained teacher to resource teacher, much different functioning level of students and more paperwork and scheduling), and I went from high school kids who needed skills on living and on work to teaching actual math, reading, and writing...big change! On top of that I've been extremely sick and missed a few days of work. I'm behind and very overwhelmed. I tried to explain this to my boss Friday, basically asking for a little help. She basically made me feel like an idiot by forwarding my email to her boss, the head of HR and to the principal at my school. She argued with all the points that I made and basically acted like I shouldn't be having any problems. I wish I could just quit, but I have twins and they cost money lol

Julie, sorry things are going hard for you at work and you've been sick! :hugs: Hope you feel better and I hope the work situation improves soon! Sending prayers your way.



clynn11 said:


> I'm feeling okay today Amelia, thanks for asking. Could be better but could be much worse. I came home from work today and know my husband could tell I was feeling down, he kept kissing me on the cheek and telling me this month is going to be the month. I hope <3

Aw, how sweet of your DH. :) You guys are so great, you'll make awesome parents.



NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok so it's almosy 7pm and my spotting has turned into a light flow. Is today cd1 or tomorrow? I get confused with this.

When it gets too heavy for a liner (is more than a little spot on the liner), I call it a light period and cd1, and I usually make midnight my cutoff point for calling it today. Usually when I spot it doesn't even reach the liner, and if it reaches the liner, it's going to become light very soon.


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole im sorry the witch got u hun...big hugs to u...and if your flow has started even if its light...thts cd1 :thumbup:

Amelia happy tht you're happy hun...gud things happen to gud ppl :winkwink:

Sandy ive tried clomid tht most i guess...with my first pg i got preg the 4th cycle on clomid...in my second the 1st cycle...both of those cycles were 50 mg doses...however wen 50 mg didnt work to make me o this time around and my dr had to up the dose to 100mg and i got my bfp in the second cycle of tht ...best of luck to u hun :hugs: also ive always o'd either cd14 or 15 on clomid 

Julie i truly hope things get better at work for u hun...:hugs:

Cassidy so sweet of kevin...im sure tht now tht u guys r getting your timing right your bfp is just around the corner :flower:

Nikki - so so cute....waiting to post my bump pics :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amelia that's fantastic! 

Cassidy what a sweetie your OH is, I have my fingers crossed for this cycle!

AFM - I discarded yesterday's temperature and still got my crosshairs on the same day :happydance: I'm just hoping that the BDing that we did was enough!


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you got your crosshairs bb! Now time to sit back and wait. Good luck :)

First clomid pill down. I'm excited and nervous. I hope it works for us. I'm so glad it finally feels like fall here. It's my favorite! I wish I could bake some pumpkin goodies, but that's not really on my eating plan. Hubby is being more supportive and thoughtful of my low carb eating since the doctor told me to. It sure is hard the last few days. Just have to get back into the swing of it and it will be better. Nothing tastes as good as being a mama to a healthy, living baby will feel. I'm still nervous about twins, but its out of my hands. I'll be happy with a bfp and healthy baby or babies.


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> Nichole im sorry the witch got u hun...big hugs to u...and if your flow has started even if its light...thts cd1 :thumbup:
> 
> Amelia happy tht you're happy hun...gud things happen to gud ppl :winkwink:
> 
> Sandy ive tried clomid tht most i guess...with my first pg i got preg the 4th cycle on clomid...in my second the 1st cycle...both of those cycles were 50 mg doses...however wen 50 mg didnt work to make me o this time around and my dr had to up the dose to 100mg and i got my bfp in the second cycle of tht ...best of luck to u hun :hugs: also ive always o'd either cd14 or 15 on clomid
> 
> Julie i truly hope things get better at work for u hun...:hugs:
> 
> Cassidy so sweet of kevin...im sure tht now tht u guys r getting your timing right your bfp is just around the corner :flower:
> 
> Nikki - so so cute....waiting to post my bump pics :happydance:

Thanks for the info Sonia! I appreciate it. I'm doing 50 mg. Hopefully it will work well since we think I have actually been o'ing.. just not very strong at all. My temp shifts just have not been great, nor was my progesterone at cd21. We will be redrawing that this cycle so fx it's awesome. I'm so hopeful but afraid to be too hopeful for this cycle.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Sorry about the witch! 
Amelia-I hope you find a great place.
Nikki-Your baby belly is so cute! 
AFM:AF came yesterday she is being weird it started super heavy with lots of clots and cramping. But oh well the waiting game is over.


----------



## goldstns

prgirl- thanks for that site! I did read it on Saturday. And It is WONDERFUL because my DH is a fed employee, so we expect he will get full pay back because I know the Senate and Obama will pass that law. However, I am a contractor for the Fed govt, so that law doesn't mean anything for my pay check. They also wont let me file for unemployment... so I am in between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Katrina- so sorry AF got you. 

Today we are just relaxing at home watching football and making chicken corn chowder in the crockpot. Smells delicious in my house. 8dpo and nothing to speak of. A lot of creamy CM but that's it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, I'm sorry!! :(

Nikki, that is awful. I'm sorry for you guys. I can't imagine how difficult and scary that is for you both.


----------



## clynn11

Katrina :hugs: :hugs: Do you think it was some sort of chemical/mc? Or do you think you O'd later than normal? Have you thought about doing OPKs and temping (do you do either of those?? Lol for some reason I don't think you do but I don't remember :/ ). Either way so sorry that stupid :witch: got you. This is the cycle for all of us! It's gotta be ;)

Nichole- I can't remember if I said this yesterday but :hugs: :hugs: So sorry the b**** got you too! It sucks :( But this month is gonna bring lots of BFPs! Ash was just the starter! Are you switching your days up on clomid this month?

Sandy- I am SOOOO hopeful for you with clomid this month!!!! FX!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry AF got you Katrina. At least you got an answer. Even though it's a shitty one. 

Sandy - don't be surprised if you get really bad night sweats. Mine were horrible. Like burning cold sweats. Helps to have a fan blow on you. I had 3 fans...


----------



## clynn11

AFM, the :witch: is GONE already! She was nice to me this month lol. Excited for the prospects of a BFP this month... come on O time! Lets not keep me waiting again this month! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the tip, Rachel! I'll get out an extra fan now. Lol. I have had a nagging headache for a few hours already. Just took some Excedrin before it gets worse. A small price to pay for a BFP I say! 

Thanks Cassidy! I hope so. :) Glad AF is gone. FX for you this month, too!

House is clean, laundry is almost done.. and I'm pinteresting for yummy low carb recipes, especially something pumpkin! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I use opks and had a positive on day 13. AF came on day 37. I started temping later in the cycle and it remained high even on the day af came. So I don't know if that means its a chemical or not, since I gave up on testing I guess I will never know.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope that wasn't the case Katrina. I would try not to stress about it if you can help it. I'm sure easier said than done. FX for you for this cycle! Looks like a bunch of us should be testing right near each other again. FX for all of us!!


----------



## clynn11

If I O on CD12 (hopefully I will) I will be testing either night of the 27th(14dpo) or morning of the 28th (15dpo). Unless I have some sort of crazy symptoms or awesome looking chart lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Cassidy!! FX for you. I'm hoping to O on CD 14. I will then test on CD 26 with will be 12 DPO on the 29th.. unless I can wait until 14 DPO which would be Halloween. That's lots of "if's" for me though.. ha. I'm soooo scared I'm going to miss it this month since we are going camping with his mom staying with us in our camper on the 17th thru the 20th.. which is CD 14-17 for me. I have O'ed on CD 16 & CD 20 the previous 2 cycles. I'm hoping that since I can O on my own, even if it's not very good, that the clomid will just push things up a little bit for me. I don't want to miss O because of a trip that we planned MONTHS ago.. when I was still pregnant and this was NOT in the cards. I figure we can bd the morning of the 17th & again in the afternoon on the 20th when we get home. Hopefully that will cover us.


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel like barfing. I'm going to go with clomid side effect.. not complaining a bit though! Whatever it takes.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Sorry the witch got you, Katrina! :hugs:

Glad to hear the witch has left you already, Cassidy. :)

Hope you find some solutions to your work situation, Nikki! :hugs:

AFM: The witch has finally left me, today. :) Also, for some odd reason, when I entered my Femara on my chart it didn't put it on the med line but put it down with the other meds, I don't know why. Oh well.

In other news, one of my cats barfed on my kitchen table. I guess it could have been worse - they could have gotten up on the oven and barfed there. :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Katrina :( FX for next cycle!

Cats are strange creatures. Why be sick on a frigging table? :lol: I have a cat, he's just turned one. He's a proper cutie but is thick!


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Glad you got your crosshairs bb! Now time to sit back and wait. Good luck :)
> 
> First clomid pill down. I'm excited and nervous. I hope it works for us. I'm so glad it finally feels like fall here. It's my favorite! I wish I could bake some pumpkin goodies, but that's not really on my eating plan. Hubby is being more supportive and thoughtful of my low carb eating since the doctor told me to. It sure is hard the last few days. Just have to get back into the swing of it and it will be better. Nothing tastes as good as being a mama to a healthy, living baby will feel. I'm still nervous about twins, but its out of my hands. I'll be happy with a bfp and healthy baby or babies.

Excited for you! :flower:


----------



## prgirl_11

I'm going to try and wait to test until 12 DPO like Ashlee did. It will be less stressful and hey, maybe good luck LOL. I have very little faith in my ability to wait but I promise to try!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Marie! I want to, too. Hopefully we both can


----------



## brunettebimbo

Depending on what my temperatures do I'm going to test on the 15th. The day after AF is due!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi Ladies!

Katrina and Nichole, boooo for AF. So sorry for both of you! Hugs and good wishes for next cycle.

Cassidy, wooohooo for Af being gne! I am really hopeful for you this cycle!

Hi to everyone else, just checking in quickly. Trying not to be on BnB on the weekends. 

How are all my preggo ladies doing? Ash? Julie? Emily? Rachel? Morgan? Waves? I'll check in on the preggo board too..

Still no AF for me. My boobs are HUGE (almost D's right now) and my npples are still super dark, which is really weird. I have had terrible AF like cramps every day...but no AF yet. UGH! I have just accepted that there is no :bfp: in my immediate future and I'm okay with it. I'm sure I will get to a point where I cannot take it any longer. We have a lot of testing and hurdles coming up, so I'm enjoying this moment of peace :) 

I hope everyone had a great weekend. We have been soooo busy, today is a lazy cleaning and football day. My dad bought a new car a few weeks ago and doesn't like it, so he gave it to us! So stoked! It wasn't my top choice in a car, but its free and brand new, so I'll take it! Thanks, dad!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm so proud of myself. Made a Pinterest ham, egg, and cheese breakfast bake for myself. Low carb. :) Added broccoli for some color and fiber. It's wonderful. Cut up my veggies. Making crockpot beef and broccoli for dinner tomorrow night -- leaving out the cornstarch though. I've been craving Chinese food. This is soooo good! Even my picky hubby likes it. Here's the link in case anyone is interested: https://www.tablefortwoblog.com/2012/09/12/take-out-fake-out-beef-broccoli-crockpot/
I'm working really hard at this low carb business so my ovaries might cooperate with me and the clomid. Dragging the dog and hubby on a walk afterwhile, too. They're both gonna love me. Ha! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Holy cow Amanda, how awesome!! FX for you to find out something soon and AF so you can stop havin to think about it!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I'm so proud of myself. Made a Pinterest ham, egg, and cheese breakfast bake for myself. Low carb. :) Added broccoli for some color and fiber. It's wonderful. Cut up my veggies. Making crockpot beef and broccoli for dinner tomorrow night -- leaving out the cornstarch though. I've been craving Chinese food. This is soooo good! Even my picky hubby likes it. Here's the link in case anyone is interested: https://www.tablefortwoblog.com/2012/09/12/take-out-fake-out-beef-broccoli-crockpot/
> I'm working really hard at this low carb business so my ovaries might cooperate with me and the clomid. Dragging the dog and hubby on a walk afterwhile, too. They're both gonna love me. Ha! :)

YUM! We are making a copy cat recipe of Chipotle's Barbacoa for taco dinner tonight, its been in the crock pot since 10am and the house smells aammmmaaazzzing.


----------



## VivianJean

Good work on the low carb!! 

Sorry RR for the lack of AF- she is SUCH A BITCH - when you call her name she never comes. AUGH.

Good job Cassidy - I'm hoping to O on the 12th which is CD 16 but DH is in town from the night of the 14th so FX no early O... means that I'll be testing on the 24th on 12DPO and if nothing then I'll wait until the 26th - the day AF is due.... although I do have a fertility appoint on the 22nd so I might have to revise that... see how we go. Keep the appointment or not? Would they pull betas at the first consult... I'm guessing they'll probably just want my history and then tell me to make a time for an appointment around 3DPO next month... hmmmm thoughts?

I went to the gym, lifted weights and did Zumba... just took puppies for a walk. Feels good to move.

ps: my cats have both elected to puke in my shoes before. Gross.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I might go clomid days 4-8 this cycle. I'll be taking the pills around 11pm so its not very much into day 4. I will also be doing 100mg. 

I should hear back from the Drs tomorrow about setting up an HSG. I still feel like crud and have been super emotional. Doing crock pot lasagna tonight for dinner and I just scarfed down some donuts. Starting tomorrow I am going on super diet to lose some weight. I know it will help my body and my cycles. If my chances of getting pregnant are low, I might as well give my body the best fighting chance.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck with your appointment, Amelia! Fx you and DH time it up just so this month. How is the house search coming?

Amanda, that sounds super yummy! I have never eaten at Chipotle. 

Our dog barfed in the bed a couple times before and in Hubby's recliner a couple weeks age. DISGUSTING. Thank goodness for the attachments on the carpet cleaner. Happy freaking Tuesday to us. Haha


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Nichole! We can totally be diet buddies if you want! Do you have PCOS? I am thinking the same thing about giving my body the best chance I can.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I haven't been officially diagnosed with PCOS but have been told 'don't be surprised you have it'. I tried talking to my doctor about it but nothing really happened. I think she tested my blood for it but I guess it came back negative. 

My diet is pretty easy. Eggs and broccoli, whole grain oats with almonds, or a low fat cereal in the morning. Green smoothie and salad for lunch and one of my low fat/skinny recipes for dinner. I usually snack on veggies and fruits through out the day with the occasional string cheese or whole grain crackers.


----------



## frsttimemama

They just looked at some of the physical signs like being overweight coupled with irregular cycles, jacked up ovulation and said yes, I have it. She recommended a low carbohydrate diet, which I had found in my research, too. I usually do a Dannon light and fit greek yogurt and ground flaxseed or eggs with ham and broccoli and cheese for breakfast, a salad or meat and veggies for lunch, sometimes a half a sandwich, and for supper, meat and veggies of some sort. I like cheese, nuts, veggies, apples and peanut butter or celery and peanut butter to snack on. Fruit on occasion. I drink tea, water, and coffee.. and the occasional diet soda or Breyer's carb smart icecream bar for a treat. I eat a lot of the same things over and over again. It is just easier for me. It worked for me before; I just pray it works again!


----------



## VivianJean

Augh house search is S L O W. DH doing it alone right now since im in LA.

There isn't a lot out there that I love... I really want to be close to the city so i can get my city fix. I hate being in the middle of nowhere. I love walking and walking my dogs down town is the best. Hoping we can get a "city" feel and stay really close to Denver CBD - hoping for close to City Park.

I ate a tuna salad for lunch - LOTS of mixed leafy greens, a cup of raw red cabbage, some cilantro, half a small tin of tuna, three anchovies and a table spoon of low fat cottage cheese. Tomato and balsamic. BOOM. About 200 calories and most of it protein. I also had a little homemade chicken broth that i cooked a few days ago and left in the fridge so I could skim off all the gross fat and oil. DELICIOUS.


----------



## RobertRedford

My nice relaxed Sunday just turned crazy. Huge vegetation fire near our house, and we live in a canyon, so we have been out on evacuation notice. Awesome.


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds yummy. I like canned chicken mixed with avocado, too. I love love love avocado.. like just to cut it up and salt it and eat it. Yummy!


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> My nice relaxed Sunday just turned crazy. Huge vegetation fire near our house, and we live in a canyon, so we have been out on evacuation notice. Awesome.

Oh no!! How awful!! Thinking of you guys & praying for you. You deserve to catch a break PRONTO!


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> My nice relaxed Sunday just turned crazy. Huge vegetation fire near our house, and we live in a canyon, so we have been out on evacuation notice. Awesome.

ick, stay safe!!


----------



## asmcsm

I can't wait to see more BFPs this month! Come on ladies! I'm rooting for you!

Cassidy-yay for short AF!! Sounds like Kevin will be cooperative this month so I hope hope hope that you get your BFP! I need A real life bump buddy!

Amanda- wtf is AF's deal!?! Totally awesome about the car though! I remember when you said he was going to buy it, can't believe he's already sick of it!

Marie- I definitely recommend waiting to test!


----------



## frsttimemama

IF, and yes, BIG IF, clomid works and I O at a decent time, I could still get my October BFP. Praying and BD'ing (when it's time!) and eating all the things I should for sure! Nothing else I can do..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning girls, 

Some lovely sounding recipes :) I really must try Lasagne in the Slow Cooker!

My temperature dipped today, I took it slightly earlier at 5.45 because my son woke. I usually take it between 6-7am. I'm really hoping its a good sign!

I've checked my CM etc and along with my slight temperature dip I have a big glob of EWCM that's kind of milky in places!


----------



## SmallTownGal

brunettebimbo said:


> Cats are strange creatures. Why be sick on a frigging table? :lol: I have a cat, he's just turned one. He's a proper cutie but is thick!

One of my cats likes to lay on the table, so I set up a cat bed as tall as the table near the table, hoping it would keep her off the table. That plan failed a little. :dohh: :lol:

My other cat sounds like your one year old cat. Cute, but thick.



RobertRedford said:


> Still no AF for me. My boobs are HUGE (almost D's right now) and my npples are still super dark, which is really weird. I have had terrible AF like cramps every day...but no AF yet. UGH! I have just accepted that there is no :bfp: in my immediate future and I'm okay with it. I'm sure I will get to a point where I cannot take it any longer. We have a lot of testing and hurdles coming up, so I'm enjoying this moment of peace :)
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend. We have been soooo busy, today is a lazy cleaning and football day. My dad bought a new car a few weeks ago and doesn't like it, so he gave it to us! So stoked! It wasn't my top choice in a car, but its free and brand new, so I'll take it! Thanks, dad!

Yay for free car!! :happydance:

And huh, that's strange about your AF still not showing and yet you're having symptoms of high progesterone but no BFP. Hm, have you gotten a blood test yet or seen a doc? My hairdresser didn't get her BFP (either by regular test or blood test) until 4 weeks after her AF was late. She kept getting BFNs but no AF. Maybe something like that happened with you. How late is your AF? I hope you are out of limbo soon! :hugs:

I'm glad you are enjoying a time of peace before the testing and the hurdles begin, though.



VivianJean said:


> ps: my cats have both elected to puke in my shoes before. Gross.

One of mine did that to my DH's shoes, once.



NDTaber9211 said:


> I should hear back from the Drs tomorrow about setting up an HSG. I still feel like crud and have been super emotional. Doing crock pot lasagna tonight for dinner and I just scarfed down some donuts. Starting tomorrow I am going on super diet to lose some weight. I know it will help my body and my cycles. If my chances of getting pregnant are low, I might as well give my body the best fighting chance.

Sorry you're feeling like crud :hugs: Best wishes on the diet!



RobertRedford said:


> My nice relaxed Sunday just turned crazy. Huge vegetation fire near our house, and we live in a canyon, so we have been out on evacuation notice. Awesome.

Yikes! :shock: Hope you don't have to evacuate! [-o&lt; Bummer to have to be on notice. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

CM is now really creamy with bits of EWCM mixed in! Trying not to get my hopes up. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck bb.


----------



## frsttimemama

Can clomid change AF since it affects hormones? It's much lighter than the last two have been. Although, I think it was somewhat lighter Saturday before I even started it.. like it was heavy Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, but not "I think I'm gonna bleed to death" heavy for 4 days like it has been. I'm not gonna complain. I was just curious. I'm sleepy this morning --and I was wired until well after midnight last night. Crazy!


----------



## prgirl_11

Ashlee,

Did you take the baby aspirin all throughout your cycle or just after OD? The reason I ask is because I just read that it MAY delay ovulation. Did you notice any changes? I've been taking it the last three days but I'm thinking of waiting until after OD.


----------



## asmcsm

I took it the entire cycle for 2 cycles and I actually o'd later this last cycle when I stopped taking it right before o.


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> I took it the entire cycle for 2 cycles and I actually o'd later this last cycle when I stopped taking it right before o.

Okay, thanks. I'm reading mixed opinions, some women say it delayed it some say it didn't. Not sure if to continue or stop. :shrug: I have to decide before my next dose tonight. I guess I'll continue.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning ladies!

On my phone so ill catch up later (network is done at work so I have no Internet :/ )

Cd 4 here and I'm a little nervous bc there's not much flow since Friday...I would have thought after building up for 100 days, there would be more coming out... Sorry tmi. I should be getting a call from the dr today with results from my u/s and bloodworm so we'll see. Happy Monday!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-stay safe!! 
Amelia-I am sure you will find something, I love Denver! 
Nichole-Good luck! 
BB-Sounds like good signs to me.
AFM: Done wallowing about AF. I am going to start temping this cycle and get to Dubuque to get a new computer!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies! 9dpo for me.. nothing at all going on...

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- How exciting about starting temping this cycle! I am so sorry AF teased you like that, I hope the temps bring you some peace of mind- and a BFP!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katrina so glad your feeling better. Temping is really good. I like the Fertility Friend phone app :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't have apps on my phone-I live in the stone age. I'm trying to convince dh I want a tablet. But I have to do something I will not check ofriend or ff on my parents computer that is where I draw the line.


----------



## brunettebimbo

You can do it paper based but I think it's probably a lot harder!


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies. still here, cheering you all on! i should be ovulating at any moment, and OH has been wonderful. even if it doesnt work (which will be heartbreaking, again) we have hawaii and the holidays to look forward to. so here's to hoping!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooooo how exciting!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina I'm sorry AF got you... Hugs


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yah mine came with all these paper calendars just looking at it makes me get a headache. :haha:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Mirolee- I'm so jealous you're going to Hawaii, any chance you can fit me in your suitcase??


----------



## HWPG

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Mirolee- I'm so jealous you're going to Hawaii, any chance you can fit me in your suitcase??

yes! absolutely!


----------



## frsttimemama

Fx for you Mirolee!

Britt, hopefully no news is good news :)

Katrina, yay for temping.. you can agonize over them with us! ;)

AFM, AF is being such a weirdo compared to the last 2 cycles. Maybe my body is getting back to pre-baby. Idk. It freaks me out. Lol. Day 2 of clomid down.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have fun Mirolee!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Have a great vacation, Mirolee! 

Britt, when are you testing? 

STG-- if she's not here in a week I will have a blood test. I agree, so strange. 

They contained the fire before we had to leave, phew! 

On my phone so ill catch up more later :)


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for Hawaii Mirolee!! Hope that you catch that egg this time, you so deserve it!

Amanda yay for not getting evacuated! So scary! Has AF shown up yet?


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, nope AF is still AWOL. My boobs are huge, I'm exhausted, still crampy, lower back still hurts, and I've had to get up to pee in the middle of the night for the last two nights. Totally out of the ordinary. My body is terribly rude, pulling some crazy mean pranks! 

TMI, I keep feeling gushes of what I think is AF, so I run to the bathroom with a tampon. Nada. SOO confused.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- All good news, what CD are you on.. Are you suuper late?!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I am now 7 days late!


----------



## asmcsm

Jeez! She is being super rude :?


----------



## RobertRedford

I have a habit of hanging onto old tests and forgetting about them. Ill throw them in my bin of tests/OpK's/ tampons under the bathroom sink. OH found the stash of old tests last night and was like uhm wtf. Why are you hoarding the old negatives? 

Please tell me I'm not the only one who does this...;)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Jeez! She is being super rude :?

I KNOW! Seriously time to get the show on the road. AF where are you???


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I have a habit of hanging onto old tests and forgetting about them. Ill throw them in my bin of tests/OpK's/ tampons under the bathroom sink. OH found the stash of old tests last night and was like uhm wtf. Why are you hoarding the old negatives?
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who does this...;)

You're not lol. I don't have all of mine but I have a lot of them lol


----------



## HWPG

i dont hold onto the tests, but i have been known to pull them out of the trash 293893 times - "just to be sure!".


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I have a habit of hanging onto old tests and forgetting about them. Ill throw them in my bin of tests/OpK's/ tampons under the bathroom sink. OH found the stash of old tests last night and was like uhm wtf. Why are you hoarding the old negatives?
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who does this...;)
> 
> You're not lol. I don't have all of mine but I have a lot of them lolClick to expand...

Lol, phew!


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> i dont hold onto the tests, but i have been known to pull them out of the trash 293893 times - "just to be sure!".

Guilty of doing this as well...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> Have a great vacation, Mirolee!
> 
> Britt, when are you testing?
> 
> STG-- if she's not here in a week I will have a blood test. I agree, so strange.
> 
> They contained the fire before we had to leave, phew!
> 
> On my phone so ill catch up more later :)

I'm not!! I'm only testing if AF is LATE! I just don't want to put myself through BFN's this early in the game. If AF is late, then i'll buy a test! At least.. i'm HOPING not to cave and test!!! LOL


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Amanda I'm glad you didn't have to evacuate... As for the gushes you're experiencing... I had that too it's so annoying...I really don't understand the damn witch playing these mind tricks on us all the time... Grrr


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> I have a habit of hanging onto old tests and forgetting about them. Ill throw them in my bin of tests/OpK's/ tampons under the bathroom sink. OH found the stash of old tests last night and was like uhm wtf. Why are you hoarding the old negatives?
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who does this...;)

Lol! I'm guilty of this. I just threw away like 8 FRERs I had under the sink a few weeks ago bc I didn't want our dog sitter to come across them! Haha


----------



## RobertRedford

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Amanda I'm glad you didn't have to evacuate... As for the gushes you're experiencing... I had that too it's so annoying...I really don't understand the damn witch playing these mind tricks on us all the time... Grrr

super annoying!

I would just like her to show up at this rate. I know that i'm not preggo, so lets get the show on the road. The cramping is annoying, haha.


----------



## brunettebimbo

CantHrdlyWait said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Have a great vacation, Mirolee!
> 
> Britt, when are you testing?
> 
> STG-- if she's not here in a week I will have a blood test. I agree, so strange.
> 
> They contained the fire before we had to leave, phew!
> 
> On my phone so ill catch up more later :)
> 
> I'm not!! I'm only testing if AF is LATE! I just don't want to put myself through BFN's this early in the game. If AF is late, then i'll buy a test! At least.. i'm HOPING not to cave and test!!! LOLClick to expand...

You have the same testing date as me :) I should really wait until the 16th because that marks the 7 years Hubby and I have been together. Our son will be 3 on the 18th so would make perfect timing!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hey Nichole, how are you doing?



CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'm not!! I'm only testing if AF is LATE! I just don't want to put myself through BFN's this early in the game. If AF is late, then i'll buy a test! At least.. i'm HOPING not to cave and test!!! LOL

Eeeks, goodluck. But, good plan!


----------



## brunettebimbo

RobertRedford said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda I'm glad you didn't have to evacuate... As for the gushes you're experiencing... I had that too it's so annoying...I really don't understand the damn witch playing these mind tricks on us all the time... Grrr
> 
> super annoying!
> 
> I would just like her to show up at this rate. I know that i'm not preggo, so lets get the show on the road. The cramping is annoying, haha.Click to expand...

That must be so annoying :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know.. I may rethink that plan as my marathon approaches.. If i'm PG i'd need to stay extra hydrated and keep my pace slower..


----------



## prgirl_11

Hey girls sorry I'm not around as much. I usually take a bit of a BnB break the first half of my cycle anyway so it works out. Will still be caught up and post though!

The rain messed up my plans for today. I wanted to get my seeds in for my fall/winter veggies but wasn't able to. Learning to pressure can this week so that should keep me busy during my OD wait. 

So ready to hop into the TWW so I can wait some more! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I know.. I may rethink that plan as my marathon approaches.. If i'm PG i'd need to stay extra hydrated and keep my pace slower..

Keeping extra hydrated is always a good idea. I would just listen to your body. If you're preggo and not feeling well, take it easy. If you're feeling great, then go at a comfortable pace. 

Goodluck! I'm doing my first triathlon at the end of this month!


----------



## frsttimemama

I wish I were in shape enough to run a marathon.. or even liked running. I HATE it. Lol. I will walk andwslk and walk. I even ride my bike. I just hate running. :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

frsttimemama said:


> I wish I were in shape enough to run a marathon.. or even liked running. I HATE it. Lol. I will walk andwslk and walk. I even ride my bike. I just hate running. :)

Me too... I ran a 5k this past spring and I thought I was going to die. The only thing that kept me going was the fact that my mom was ahead of me lol I took a pretty hard hit to my ego but I finished and that was the end of my road race days. I really hate running unless its away from the skunk that roams around my neighborhood.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

This board is going kind of slow today... My network is STILL out so I have nothing to do but sit here and click refresh :/


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy same here. I mean I could run if I wanted to.. but while I'm running I feel like I'd rather be dead.. LOL, so I just don't ;)

Brittney- I am a "refresh" addict. All day while I'm here I do a little work, refresh the page, a little work, refresh the page. Hehehe shhhh!


----------



## RobertRedford

I normally am a total refresh addict. SUPER busy at work today-- sadly can't, haha!


----------



## frsttimemama

I really want to do a color run though .. maybe color walk?? Lol


----------



## asmcsm

I HATE running as well...no wonder I weigh much more than I wish I did :? Most likely it will be good though because based on the nausea I'm getting already, I'll be puking in no time. And I'll probably end up losing weight from it. So, I guess better that I have a little extra so I don't get to an unhealthy weight after.


----------



## HWPG

i've done three sprint triathalons and a color run. i hate running also, but when you mix in a swim and bike, it feels like "meh. whats one more activity?" GL to you active girls!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I can't even get to "meh" no matter what I add in! Lol

I am so anxious this cycle! Like more "What if I don't O? What if I never get pregnant? What if the only baby I ever get is already gone?"


----------



## VivianJean

HEY GIRLS

LOVE YOU ALL!!! xxxxxx


----------



## BubsMom17

HI ladies, I was off all weekend so I can't catch up, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

DH was suppose to put do another SA today but it looks like it's not happening. He is putting so much stress on himself that he isn't able to work right. He broke down and just lost it. He is so worried he is letting me down and I am going to resent him. We had a loooong talk about everything and he finally really let me know how he is feeling. He is just like us when we talk about how unfair it is that we can't get pregnant when all those massively non deserving people can. He had so much pent up inside, I had no idea how bad it really was for him.

He wants to try again in a little bit. We only have 2 hours until the lab that deals with SA samples closes so I don't think it will happen today. I'm not mad about it though. The SA will probably be about the same and we wont be able to afford the next medical step which is a wash and an IUI. 

Still waiting to hear from the office to schedule my HSG. Not looking forward to that but I need to know if my tubes are open or not. 

Ugh why does TTC have to be some damn complicated?!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies!
> 
> DH was suppose to put do another SA today but it looks like it's not happening. He is putting so much stress on himself that he isn't able to work right. He broke down and just lost it. He is so worried he is letting me down and I am going to resent him. We had a loooong talk about everything and he finally really let me know how he is feeling. He is just like us when we talk about how unfair it is that we can't get pregnant when all those massively non deserving people can. He had so much pent up inside, I had no idea how bad it really was for him.
> 
> He wants to try again in a little bit. We only have 2 hours until the lab that deals with SA samples closes so I don't think it will happen today. I'm not mad about it though. The SA will probably be about the same and we wont be able to afford the next medical step which is a wash and an IUI.
> 
> Still waiting to hear from the office to schedule my HSG. Not looking forward to that but I need to know if my tubes are open or not.
> 
> Ugh why does TTC have to be some damn complicated?!

Awww poor Lonnie :( he seems like such a sweet guy. I hope that those vitamins that you've had him taking make even a little bit of difference so he'll start to feel a little better about it. I've got my fingers crossed extra tight for both of you :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

We are really considering just giving on on TTC and looking into foster/adopt. I mean, the chances for us are so low as it is, why put ourselves through so much pain and stress. Our plan so far is finish up my 6 rounds of clomid and go from there. Hopefully we can take 4 more ttc rounds w/o going bonkers.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, I'm so sorry for both of you. It's even harder for me to see my Hubby with a broken heart than it is to have one myself. I agree with Ashlee --about hopefully the vitamins have helped even a tad and that will boost his confidence in the situation. I don't know why it has to be so hard for people like us.. I suppose it's all part of the journey of life, but I'd really like to speed thru these curvy hills, if ya know what I mean! Fx for you guys!


----------



## VivianJean

Hey Nicole, I'm so sorry. It's great that he started communicating how he feels tho... fx for things to turn a sharp corner x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- awesome on your upcoming race! I don't think I could ever do one of those! 

Nichole- So sorry you guys are feeling low right now. I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks ladies. DH just thinks its so unfair because we have already been through so much. Like why do things have to be so hard for us and why must we always be fighting for what we deserve. I told him it was because we ARE fighters and because of that, when we do finally get/achieve what we want, we appreciate it so much more. Nothing worth having is easy to come by. Maybe we were put on this earth to adopt a lonely child and give them a new chance at life or something. Maybe I would be one of those ladies who have horrible complications with pregnancy and could lose my life. Maybe this is the universes way of making sure that doesn't happen. Who knows really.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your both feeling that way :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

What a wonderful way to look at it Nichole. You are so right. You could make some little child's life SO much better! =]


----------



## brunettebimbo

Arghhhh I said I wouldn't symptom spot!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

BB- I said the same thing. and I can't stop. I'll be so upset if I get AF. I NEED TO STOP.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: it's far too early for me!

Girls your all good at cooking. I need to go food shopping so have limited things in. I've got some cubed beef out of the freezer to put in the slow cooker tomorrow but I'm bored of curry and stew! Any ideas please?


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, great outlook!! I think you are exactly right, although I think you WILL get your BFP and SOON!! You guys deserve it so much!

Bb, I'm making beef and broccoli. I posted the link yesterday. So yummy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo that sounds nice! I'm wondering if I could substitute brown sugar with something else or at least half it? I haven't got any sesame oil :/


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't use any oil. And I would think so.


----------



## frsttimemama

I am absolutely starving today! I am adhering to my low carb diet though.. I am having a bit of fried rice with dinner though. Planning to go for a walk and enjoy this BEAUTIFUL Fall day. Shoe shopping after work, too. This girl needs new sneakers for work!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

is constipation a symptom?? :blush: 
seriously annoying!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Constipation can be a symptom :)

I'm gonna split the recipe in half so wouldn't be as much sugar. I don't need it to feed 4. Just 2 and a little one. Do you reckon sweetener would be ok?


----------



## frsttimemama

brunettebimbo said:


> Constipation can be a symptom :)
> 
> I'm gonna split the recipe in half so wouldn't be as much sugar. I don't need it to feed 4. Just 2 and a little one. Do you reckon sweetener would be ok?

I make the whole batch and will just take any extra for my lunch at work. I would guess so? I haven't tried it.


----------



## frsttimemama

It can be, Britt. I think it is related to increased progesterone slowing down the belly.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I am trying your recipe too! Reminds me of P.F. Chang's Mongolian beef. Thank you for posting that!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, so sorry that you're having a hard time, but how wonderful of your husband to voice his concerns too and communicate. Boy oh boy am I jealous :) Everything will work out, and as you say, everything happens for a reason. So sorry that AF got you. 

Britt, yes, it can be..sadly.

The wonderful part about busy days is that its already 1pm and I still have SHIT TONS to do at work. woohoo. The next 4 hours better go by quickly!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Guess I'll know in about 7 days!


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Guess I'll know in about 7 days!

you're far braver than I am...even with knowing that I have no chance of being preggo, I STILL tested early!


----------



## frsttimemama

You're welcome. It was a Pinterest find. We like it. Hope you all do, too! I love Pinterest!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Guess I'll know in about 7 days!
> 
> you're far braver than I am...even with knowing that I have no chance of being preggo, I STILL tested early!Click to expand...

There is a TINY part of me that thinks I MAY test on the morning of my marathon, which is 6 days from now. That would be 14dpo. Last months cycle was 27 days and the month before that was 26, so I would think that this would be far enough along. Still, I'd only do it with a 88c cheap walmart test! LOL. Some of those tests are SOOOO expensive!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> The wonderful part about busy days is that its already 1pm and I still have SHIT TONS to do at work. woohoo. The next 4 hours better go by quickly!

You've probably just jinxed yourself


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> The wonderful part about busy days is that its already 1pm and I still have SHIT TONS to do at work. woohoo. The next 4 hours better go by quickly!
> 
> You've probably just jinxed yourselfClick to expand...

....yup.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Guess I'll know in about 7 days!
> 
> you're far braver than I am...even with knowing that I have no chance of being preggo, I STILL tested early!Click to expand...
> 
> There is a TINY part of me that thinks I MAY test on the morning of my marathon, which is 6 days from now. That would be 14dpo. Last months cycle was 27 days and the month before that was 26, so I would think that this would be far enough along. Still, I'd only do it with a 88c cheap walmart test! LOL. Some of those tests are SOOOO expensive!Click to expand...

I know. Imagine how much money I would have, had I not spent $20 a pop on who knows how many boxes of FRER's for multiple months !!


----------



## HWPG

nichole, did you get a price list from the dr? i asked my dr specifically for how much each step cost and what it covered, since nothing is covered by our insurance. example: my clomid each month is ~$40. the iui with sperm wash is $250. i was like "ok, around $300 per cycle, not too bad". then the dr was like "if we do iui, though, i'd want you on these other injectable drugs". $2,000 per cycle, plus u/s and bw monitoring. so, technically we have options even though the drs wants us to do one thing or another. if we get to iui, i think i will just do clomid/IUI with opks - screw u/s, screw bw, i know everything is working. but $3,000 per cycle? undoable for us right now. 
just throwing that out there because i dont want you to feel like it's all or nothing - there may be in between options that your dr hasnt presented you yet. be your own best advocate - my dr told me he can recommend for or against something, but he'll do what i want at the end of the day.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Guess I'll know in about 7 days!
> 
> you're far braver than I am...even with knowing that I have no chance of being preggo, I STILL tested early!Click to expand...
> 
> There is a TINY part of me that thinks I MAY test on the morning of my marathon, which is 6 days from now. That would be 14dpo. Last months cycle was 27 days and the month before that was 26, so I would think that this would be far enough along. Still, I'd only do it with a 88c cheap walmart test! LOL. Some of those tests are SOOOO expensive!Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Imagine how much money I would have, had I not spent $20 a pop on who knows how many boxes of FRER's for multiple months !!Click to expand...

LOL. Right! When I do get a +PT I will buy a digi for the fun of it, but I will be testing with the cheap tests until I have a reason to test with the $$$ ones.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, me too!

Mirolee, great advice. My insurance covers up to $5000, but I don't know if that's annually or TOTAL. All I know is $5000 wont go far in TTC WORLD.


----------



## VivianJean

brunettebimbo said:


> :lol: it's far too early for me!
> 
> Girls your all good at cooking. I need to go food shopping so have limited things in. I've got some cubed beef out of the freezer to put in the slow cooker tomorrow but I'm bored of curry and stew! Any ideas please?

Make a beef pie... better yet - make a shepherds pie!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good job I re read that recipe! I thought it said 3 cups of sugar!


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> :lol: it's far too early for me!
> 
> Girls your all good at cooking. I need to go food shopping so have limited things in. I've got some cubed beef out of the freezer to put in the slow cooker tomorrow but I'm bored of curry and stew! Any ideas please?
> 
> Make a beef pie... better yet - make a shepherds pie!!Click to expand...

I make a lean shepherds pie with bison and cauliflower mashed potatoes. Super yummy and much lower fat/carbs.

https://andeelayne.blogspot.com/2013/01/healthy-sheperds-pie.html


----------



## RobertRedford

My boobs are leaking. at work. just looked down to find a wet spot on my shirt. My bra is completely soaked too. I am so confused!! Just put a call into my doctor to have my prolactin checked, as well as a variety of other things, hcg included!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> My boobs are leaking. at work. just looked down to find a wet spot on my shirt. My bra is completely soaked too. I am so confused!! Just put a call into my doctor to have my prolactin checked, as well as a variety of other things, hcg included!!

wtf!?! Definitely call your doctor!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my gosh Amanda!! FX you get things figured out PRONTO!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> My boobs are leaking. at work. just looked down to find a wet spot on my shirt. My bra is completely soaked too. I am so confused!! Just put a call into my doctor to have my prolactin checked, as well as a variety of other things, hcg included!!
> 
> wtf!?! Definitely call your doctor!Click to expand...




frsttimemama said:


> Oh my gosh Amanda!! FX you get things figured out PRONTO!

it has happened on and off since my miscarriage last year, doctor said that it could be an early pregnancy symptom, but its a more typical PMS sign, because of a rise in prolactin. At work so I couldn't ask a lot more questions, but ugggghhh.


----------



## clynn11

That has to be so frustrating Amanda! FX that you get some answers!


----------



## frsttimemama

That's crazy! Like you don't have enough to worry about for them to be so nonchalant about it! It's easy for them sometimes to put us off, those doctors and nurses who don't have any idea the shoes that we walk in. I'm sorry you didn't get any better answer than that.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> That's crazy! Like you don't have enough to worry about for them to be so nonchalant about it! It's easy for them sometimes to put us off, those doctors and nurses who don't have any idea the shoes that we walk in. I'm sorry you didn't get any better answer than that.

Yeah-- hopefully the lab work comes back conclusive-- this is SO odd.


----------



## VivianJean

OH MY GOODNESS Amanda... sorry darling. FX you get some answers :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> nichole, did you get a price list from the dr? i asked my dr specifically for how much each step cost and what it covered, since nothing is covered by our insurance. example: my clomid each month is ~$40. the iui with sperm wash is $250. i was like "ok, around $300 per cycle, not too bad". then the dr was like "if we do iui, though, i'd want you on these other injectable drugs". $2,000 per cycle, plus u/s and bw monitoring. so, technically we have options even though the drs wants us to do one thing or another. if we get to iui, i think i will just do clomid/IUI with opks - screw u/s, screw bw, i know everything is working. but $3,000 per cycle? undoable for us right now.
> just throwing that out there because i dont want you to feel like it's all or nothing - there may be in between options that your dr hasnt presented you yet. be your own best advocate - my dr told me he can recommend for or against something, but he'll do what i want at the end of the day.

we haven't gone over much. I depending on DH's next SA result and my HSG, we will figure it out from there.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hopefully so Amanda.

Nichole, I don't blame you for taking it one day at a time. That's sorta how I get through some days.. a minute at a time!


----------



## morganwhite7

I hope you're just miraculously pregnant Amanda, it sounds like you have more symptoms than ever!! Has AF ever been this late?!

Nichole- Sending lots of love to you.. Plz dont give up. Like Mirolee said, IUI the way Julie did it just w/ Clomid seems semi-cheap and would be a good thing to try a few times last resort. You still have a chance. FX'd your hsg goes well and you guys can keep trying. I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how your heart feels after all this, keep your chin up! Like you said, you could be a fabulous momma of a poor baby that would never have had a chance without you. <3


----------



## HWPG

Yes, of course Nichole. I'm sorry; I'm not trying to push you. I just wanted to let you know that low morph+iui is a treatable combination, as far as I understand. 
I think the hsg is a great next step; while it was a tiny bit painful for about ten seconds, it was super science-y neat. And gives lots of answers in one shot.


----------



## VivianJean

To celebrate being able to type without death stares from my old office-mate I went and got this art deco inspired mani....

*sigh* I can't stop looking at my nails.
 



Attached Files:







1278996_10152015310440579_1951517182_o.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- wow! so strange. Sorry they couldn't tell you much!

Amelia- cute nails!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I do want to look into the wash and IUI if this round of clomid ends in a :bfn: Plus the extra month gives us time to save some money for it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I seriously can't stop eating. This is BAD. We ate dinner tonight, left.. went to a football game, came home and I ate TWO bowls of cereal (10 minutes ago) and now I'm STARVING again like I didn't just eat cereal.


----------



## prgirl_11

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I seriously can't stop eating. This is BAD. We ate dinner tonight, left.. went to a football game, came home and I ate TWO bowls of cereal (10 minutes ago) and now I'm STARVING again like I didn't just eat cereal.

I hate it when that happens! It happened to me just today after eating a bowl of homemade chili! Grrrrr


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda that's so strange! I'm with Morgan on this one. Praying for a miracle!

AFM - Woken feeling dizzy and nauseous. Really hoping that I'm not getting ill!


----------



## SmallTownGal

HWPG said:


> hi ladies. still here, cheering you all on! i should be ovulating at any moment, and OH has been wonderful. even if it doesnt work (which will be heartbreaking, again) we have hawaii and the holidays to look forward to. so here's to hoping!

Praying for you and FX'd! :dust:

I've heard from relatives that have been to Hawaii that it is very beautiful and nice, there. (I'd love to go, someday.) I'm sure you'll have a lovely holiday! :flower:



RobertRedford said:


> STG-- if she's not here in a week I will have a blood test. I agree, so strange.
> 
> They contained the fire before we had to leave, phew!
> 
> On my phone so ill catch up more later :)

Phew, glad they contained the fire!:)



RobertRedford said:


> I have a habit of hanging onto old tests and forgetting about them. Ill throw them in my bin of tests/OpK's/ tampons under the bathroom sink. OH found the stash of old tests last night and was like uhm wtf. Why are you hoarding the old negatives?
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one who does this...;)

You're not alone - I have a stash of old tests too. (Almost all of them). ;)



RobertRedford said:


> My boobs are leaking. at work. just looked down to find a wet spot on my shirt. My bra is completely soaked too. I am so confused!! Just put a call into my doctor to have my prolactin checked, as well as a variety of other things, hcg included!!

Glad you are getting checked out! (Hoping you turn out to be PG, but hope they get you sorted sooner rather than later, regarldess!)

--------

- Pretty nails, Amelia! :)

- I don't have any better advice than the others, but I'm rooting for you Nichole! :dust:


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, When will you have results and answers? I can't help but agree with Morgan .. hope hope hope!!

Bb, fx for you.

Afm, AF Is almost gone which is weird because she usually stays for seven or eight days. I'm not complaining though. Fx That's a good thing. I have to go pick up my other two doses of clomid because the pharmacy only had 3. They better have it today or I'm screwed.. And I also just realized if I get pregnant this cycle, baby will probably be born on hubby's birthday because they do c-sections on Monday and Thursday and his birthday is Thursday of the week before my due date would be and I'll have c section my 39th week if all goes well. What an amazing birthday gift that would be. I want this as much for Hubby as myself. It was SO amazing to watch him with another little person.. one that we made, even if he was already gone when we met him. It made me love him that much more!


----------



## frsttimemama

And.. I survived Day 1 of my low carb diet without cheating. It was tough because I wanted chocolate SO bad, BUT it is easy to talk myself out of it knowing it has to be this way to help me get pregnant. Nothing tastes as good as being a Mama feels. I just keep telling myself that. Hopefully it works again, especially paired with the clomid this time.


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww Sandy what a good due date that would be!

AFM- Just have to share my eventful morning. First of all I magically woke up at 7:03 (3 minutes after I usually leave the house.....) since DH forgot to set the alarm. Threw on the new dress I bought at lunch yesterday, brushed my teeth, threw hair in bun and ran out. Did my makeup in the car and thennn proceeded to get sick and not only fill a Wendy's cup, but eventually out the window in the middle of rush hour traffic! Ahhh. Def my most embarrassing preggo moment yet. I just want to go curl up in bed lol but this girl's got rent to pay!! Actually feeling much better now, sipping on a Snapple and having a muffin. 

Hoping you all have wonderful Tuesday mornings.. :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG Morgan, thats terrible. I hope the rest of you're day goes better.


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh I'm fine, it was quite laughable actually, but thanks ;) MS is tolerable knowing something is going right in there.. I mean I did ask for it!! 

Speaking of that I was complaining yesterday and DH said, "Well you wanted to feel like this again so soon!" I was flaming mad, what is that supposed to mean? Don't you want it, too? Then I cried.. and he felt bad and explained that's not what he meant lol.. These hormones are enough to drive a girl MAD!! Lol I need a vacation. 7 weeks, and counting.. :)

Also sobbed watching Castaway lastnight- WILSON! :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope you feel better soon Morgan. Sounds like your MS is pretty rough!

Can I ask you a bit of a personal TMI question please? When you've been seen about your bleeding did they check your cervix etc?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Morgan! I would have died. I have a horrible vomit phobia, and this is the kind of stuff that terrifies me!!! LOL I'm afraid of morning sickness but want to be a mom so bad!! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

We should really write a book for our DH's about what to say and not to say based on how hormonal of a day we are having lol. I'm sure my hubs is gearing up for some wacky behavior from me...When I was on the provera, EVERYTHING he did annoyed me or mad me cry. The poor thing just couldn't do anything right for 10 days. In other news, I got me results back from the pelvic U/S and everything is normal which is good but doesnt explain why my cycle was 106 days! AF is also gone already whcih makes me nervous as well but I'm going to start temping tomorrow and start using OPKs next week to see if i actually ovulate this cycle. What CD do you think I should start OPKing??


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes they looked at my cervix.. all they said was that I had a nabothian cyst.. which is not something to worry about and goes away on it's own I guess. They saw the bleed on the screen early on and the last time I went they said it looked like it had mostly reabsorbed. Said it is being caused by my placenta. And I have still been bleeding for a few days straight now.. about a pantyliner a day but still enough to worry a pregnant momma. Any insight?!

Brittney- I started OPKs on CD10 or 11! Strongly recommend Answer brand, $20, they come w/ 20 opks and a free preggo test. They show progression really well and allow you to test over twice a day if you need to bc there are so many! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was just asking because my colleague who found out she was pregnant started bleeding on Thursday, it got heavier at weekend so she went to hospital, they checked her cervix and said because it was open that she had miscarried but never scanned her. I guess with you and a few others bleeding and having perfectly healthy babies that I am really hoping that this is the same for her.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm feeling quite out at 10dpo.. i'm getting my pre AF insomnia that I get every single month. AF is due on Sunday. On top of that i'm just having a really really shitty day. Just want to curl up at home in bed.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Morgan, I may go pick some up. I have a whole bag of Wondfo Opks but I don't think there is such thing as too many pee sticks! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Wondfos are very similar, I just love those Answer ones bc they're so cheap and available at Walmart. It is a good idea to "get to know" your OPK so that they are easy to understand every month.

Good luck girls!! Britt you aren't out yet! :)

Oh BB that is awful, why wouldn't they scan her?! I think open cervix is a bad sign since it should be closed and forming a mucous plug to keep baby safe. I hope they are wrong, though. I can't imagine how scary that is for her having no answers :/


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, oh my goodness!! What a morning! Glad you feel better. At least the bleeding is improved since last time!

Brittney, I also use Answer brand. I like them, too.

I'm going to start temping tomorrow, cd6, and Opks onSunday cd10. I am SO hoping to O by the 17th so our camping trip doesn't mess up our chances this cycle.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

frsttimemama said:


> Morgan, oh my goodness!! What a morning! Glad you feel better. At least the bleeding is improved since last time!
> 
> Britt, I also use Answer brand. I like them, too.
> 
> I'm going to start temping tomorrow, cd6, and Opks onSunday cd10. I am SO hoping to O by the 17th so our camping trip doesn't mess up our chances this cycle.

Sandy, we're cycle buddies!! I'm doing the exact same thing, temping tomorrow and starting opks on sunday...but who knows if and when I will ovulate.


----------



## frsttimemama

Lotalaughs16 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Morgan, oh my goodness!! What a morning! Glad you feel better. At least the bleeding is improved since last time!
> 
> Britt, I also use Answer brand. I like them, too.
> 
> I'm going to start temping tomorrow, cd6, and Opks onSunday cd10. I am SO hoping to O by the 17th so our camping trip doesn't mess up our chances this cycle.
> 
> Sandy, we're cycle buddies!! I'm doing the exact same thing, temping tomorrow and starting opks on sunday...but who knows if and when I will ovulate.Click to expand...

Yay!! :)I Try to think positive! How were your cycles before this one, just out of curiosity?


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> Wondfos are very similar, I just love those Answer ones bc they're so cheap and available at Walmart. It is a good idea to "get to know" your OPK so that they are easy to understand every month.
> 
> Good luck girls!! Britt you aren't out yet! :)
> 
> Oh BB that is awful, why wouldn't they scan her?! I think open cervix is a bad sign since it should be closed and forming a mucous plug to keep baby safe. I hope they are wrong, though. I can't imagine how scary that is for her having no answers :/

She's accepted that she's miscarried. I just hoped for a miracle I guess. She's being scanned tomorrow


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Morgan, I know you're right. I'm just being a negative nancy today.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, you're not out til AF shows! Don't give up :)


----------



## morganwhite7

BB you neverrrr know. I hope they're wrong. You can't truly diagnose a miscarriage until you do an ultrasound and see nothing is there. Yes in my case they were surprised to find a little sac with the amount of bleeding I had been having. So there is hope :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Do you think that the clomid will make me O sooner since it SEEMS that I have been able to O on my own? Granted, they probably weren't great O's judging from my temps, but they did change and I had + OPK's both months. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-I hope you get answers soon! 
Nichole-You guys will make wonderful parents no matter the circumstances. 
bb-I love your chart! 
AFM: I should be typing my minutes for my meeting tonight, but I got on here instead. AF may have left the building. I am not 100% sure though because it seems very short for me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow that does seem short Katrina! I think she's packing up here too, I am only on cd5... normally its more like 7-8.


----------



## HWPG

i def ovulated earlier on clomid. but earlier for me is cd15-cd18 (versus cd30 or 40).


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo Katrina really!!!!? Trying to not get my hope up!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yea 3 versus a normal 4-5 days. But I will take it since she was so mean. 
I don't know much about clomid so I don't know what it will do to O dates


----------



## Cowgirl07

brunettebimbo said:


> Oooo Katrina really!!!!? Trying to not get my hope up!

Yea but it was a bad af while she was here, super cramps and everything.


----------



## frsttimemama

I have been 16&20 so I would love a 13 or 14!

Bb, your chart does look good.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed its a good sign. I've had dips before but nothing like that. I can't overlay my charts though as only basic membership :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-Fx for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> I hope you're just miraculously pregnant Amanda, it sounds like you have more symptoms than ever!! Has AF ever been this late?!
> 
> Nichole- Sending lots of love to you.. Plz dont give up. Like Mirolee said, IUI the way Julie did it just w/ Clomid seems semi-cheap and would be a good thing to try a few times last resort. You still have a chance. FX'd your hsg goes well and you guys can keep trying. I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how your heart feels after all this, keep your chin up! Like you said, you could be a fabulous momma of a poor baby that would never have had a chance without you. <3




brunettebimbo said:


> Amanda that's so strange! I'm with Morgan on this one. Praying for a miracle!
> 
> AFM - Woken feeling dizzy and nauseous. Really hoping that I'm not getting ill!

Sadly I don't think thats the case, but one can hope. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, though. AF will be here soon, I'm sure :) 

Morgan, Sorry you're still bleeding! when is your next appt?

BB--Feel better!!! 



SmallTownGal said:


> Glad you are getting checked out! (Hoping you turn out to be PG, but hope they get you sorted sooner rather than later, regarldess!)
> 
> 
> Afm, AF Is almost gone which is weird because she usually stays for seven or eight days. I'm not complaining though. Fx That's a good thing. I have to go pick up my other two doses of clomid because the pharmacy only had 3. They better have it today or I'm screwed.. And I also just realized if I get pregnant this cycle, baby will probably be born on hubby's birthday because they do c-sections on Monday and Thursday and his birthday is Thursday of the week before my due date would be and I'll have c section my 39th week if all goes well. What an amazing birthday gift that would be. I want this as much for Hubby as myself. It was SO amazing to watch him with another little person.. one that we made, even if he was already gone when we met him. It made me love him that much more!

Thank you! Odd that AF is almost gone, but yay! That must be a side effect of clomid?


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I'm thinking maybe that's part of it, too!


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Do you think that the clomid will make me O sooner since it SEEMS that I have been able to O on my own? Granted, they probably weren't great O's judging from my temps, but they did change and I had + OPK's both months. Any thoughts?

When I would O on my own it was always cd 19. Clomid made me O on cd 18 and then cd 20. I am hoping my upped dosage will help me O a little sooner.


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope so too Nichole!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well shi**. DH's SA came back and it's worse then last time. His morph is the same but his immobile sperm count went from 15% to 30%. His rapid sperm count went from 78% to 66%. Idk how I am going to break this to him.

Think the FertileAid is making it worse?

Nikki, could you give me the vitamin list you had your DH on? 

I really need to talk about OB the sperm wash and IUI. Is that something an OB does or will I need to be referred to someone else?


----------



## asmcsm

Oh Nichole :( so sorry to hear the results were lower :hugs: I was really hoping so much that the vitamins would help them get better. I hope that you guys are able to find a solution that won't cost you an arm and a leg. You both deserve it so much after what you've been through.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry Nichole.. You guys deserve this very much. Something good has to be right aruond the corner.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry Nichole :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm feeling the need to POAS already :dohh: I peed on an OPK instead!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Think I should have him stop FertileAid? He took them for about 3 weeks before he did his latest SA.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Think I should have him stop FertileAid? He took them for about 3 weeks before he did his latest SA.

So sorry Nichole! I really hope you can find a solution that doesn't cost a fortune. Huge hugs. 

I would have him stop taking fertilaid, unless his doctor okay's it.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Here is what the doc sent DH

The repeat semen analysis was similar to the first one. It was completely normal except for a few sperm having a slightly abnormal appearance. This slight abnormality may not be significant. Other than eliminating alcohol consumption, there are no other specific evaluations and/or treatments that can help you improve your fertility. I hope the Clomid helps you and your wife get pregnant. If not, then you may want to consider alternative options such as adoption and/or assisted reproductive techniques.

I e-mailed him back about a vitamin regime and fertilaid. Guess we will see what he says. I thought the SA differences were bigger worse then the doc is making them out o be. Glad I haven't said anything to DH yet. He isn't awake for another 4 hours.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Here is what the doc sent DH
> 
> The repeat semen analysis was similar to the first one. It was completely normal except for a few sperm having a slightly abnormal appearance. This slight abnormality may not be significant. Other than eliminating alcohol consumption, there are no other specific evaluations and/or treatments that can help you improve your fertility. I hope the Clomid helps you and your wife get pregnant. If not, then you may want to consider alternative options such as adoption and/or assisted reproductive techniques.
> 
> I e-mailed him back about a vitamin regime and fertilaid. Guess we will see what he says. I thought the SA differences were bigger worse then the doc is making them out o be. Glad I haven't said anything to DH yet. He isn't awake for another 4 hours.

phew. the doctor doesn't seem very concerned about the difference. I wouldn't worry too much. Goodluck, lady!


----------



## asmcsm

Oh good! That doesn't sound like it was too much of a difference from the first. I hope that the two of you are able to conceive naturally, but you never know, Nikki and her husband conceived naturally just as they were about to try an assisted method! I've got my fingers crossed so so tight for you!


----------



## VivianJean

Gosh Nicole, sorry for the news but it sounds like the doc still thinks there is a chance... otherwise surely would have recommended going straight to Assisted Repro?

AFM - -ive OPK. My temps are SUPER stable (I wonder if my thermometer is broken??) I had to get up to go potty at 4am and then tempted at 620... it was the same as the day before and almost exactly as the day before that. I've never had temps this stable. Weird.

DH is sick!! Fighting a cold. I'm hoping it doesn't mess things up. It's going to gross me out :( I hate being breathed on with sick breath. Doggy style it is. He took some antihistamine last night because he was trying to go natural but couldnt sleep so he took something. Im FXing that he feels better tomorrow so that he won't have to take anything at least 24 hrs before we start trying.

Anyone have any experience with a sick DH around O? Effects of medication??


----------



## NDTaber9211

UGH! Today is just not my day. Looks like I can't do my hsg test this cycle unless I drive to San Rafael. The nurse practitioner who does the test is on vacation during the time I would need to get it done. They only have a limited about of appointments and they are all taken. I am so frustrated right now.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> UGH! Today is just not my day. Looks like I can't do my hsg test this cycle unless I drive to San Rafael. The nurse practitioner who does the test is on vacation during the time I would need to get it done. They only have a limited about of appointments and they are all taken. I am so frustrated right now.

Ugh-- but i do love the San Rafael Kaiser! Who does it there? I think my doctor is the one who does it in San Rafael!


----------



## NDTaber9211

They didn't say, just gave me a number to call.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> They didn't say, just gave me a number to call.

Luckily if you can schedule your appointment to avoid traffic and rush hour, its only a 30-40 minute drive!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

hahaha Amelia- "Doggy style it is!" LOL


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> DH is sick!! Fighting a cold. I'm hoping it doesn't mess things up. It's going to gross me out :( I hate being breathed on with sick breath. Doggy style it is.

:rofl:


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> DH is sick!! Fighting a cold. I'm hoping it doesn't mess things up. It's going to gross me out :( I hate being breathed on with sick breath. Doggy style it is. He took some antihistamine last night because he was trying to go natural but couldnt sleep so he took something. Im FXing that he feels better tomorrow so that he won't have to take anything at least 24 hrs before we start trying.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with a sick DH around O? Effects of medication??

:rofl:
I avoid DH when he is sick. I cannot.handle. sicky breath!


----------



## VivianJean

:sex::plane::howdy::sick: Rofl.


----------



## HWPG

nichole, i'm sorry to hear about the change in numbers re: SA. it seems like your dr is not too concerned though. that being said, guys are making new stuff all the time, so whatever you were doing 70-90 days ago effects what the analysis will be that day. i know i've said it before - and honestly, i am *not* trying to force you into anything or be super pushy (not that i could) - but i really think that if a natural BFP doesnt come your way, IUI will work. your husband HAS sperm - which is the silver lining in this! some of them just dont swim so well, they need arm floaties. bummer about the HSG - how far is that from you? i would consider still doing it if you can - it's such peace of mind. good luck! i am cheering for you! (can you tell!??!!)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am definitely considering an IUI. I think DH wants to try one more natural cycle before we start going more assistance conception. He ia worried he wont be able to perform when it comes time to do the IUI or something. Stage fright kind of thing.


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMFG the number they gave me was to San Francisco Kaiser not San Rafael. I am on hold now while they get me the right number. 

Oh and it will be about 40mins away w/o traffic so not too bad.


----------



## RobertRedford

ndtaber9211 said:


> omfg the number they gave me was to san francisco kaiser not san rafael. I am on hold now while they get me the right number.
> 
> Oh and it will be about 40mins away w/o traffic so not too bad.

415-444-2940 :)


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> nichole, i'm sorry to hear about the change in numbers re: SA. it seems like your dr is not too concerned though. that being said, guys are making new stuff all the time, so whatever you were doing 70-90 days ago effects what the analysis will be that day. i know i've said it before - and honestly, i am *not* trying to force you into anything or be super pushy (not that i could) - but i really think that if a natural BFP doesnt come your way, IUI will work. your husband HAS sperm - which is the silver lining in this! some of them just dont swim so well, they need arm floaties. bummer about the HSG - how far is that from you? i would consider still doing it if you can - it's such peace of mind. good luck! i am cheering for you! (can you tell!??!!)

love that they need arm floaties :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> ndtaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> omfg the number they gave me was to san francisco kaiser not san rafael. I am on hold now while they get me the right number.
> 
> Oh and it will be about 40mins away w/o traffic so not too bad.
> 
> 415-444-2940 :)Click to expand...

4154442966 is the number SF gave me but it went to Radiology. Should I try your number or see where this one gets me?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm so sorry Nichole, :hugs: I hope that you get a surprise natural BFP like Nikki did.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndtaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> omfg the number they gave me was to san francisco kaiser not san rafael. I am on hold now while they get me the right number.
> 
> Oh and it will be about 40mins away w/o traffic so not too bad.
> 
> 415-444-2940 :)Click to expand...
> 
> 4154442966 is the number SF gave me but it went to Radiology. Should I try your number or see where this one gets me?Click to expand...

thats the general advice/appointment line for san rafael. I always ask to speak with a nurse cause they know more than the general appointment people.


----------



## HWPG

i am working with the same thing - OH is freaked out by the idea of masturbating in a room and me being across the hall, etc etc. i tried to explain to him that he can still do it at home and bring it in, and then i could go in separately (my dr said it's about 90 mins between donation, washing, IUI). i'm positive it's going to be a loooooooong conversation if/when we cross that bridge. hence why we're waiting until 2014.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> i am working with the same thing - OH is freaked out by the idea of masturbating in a room and me being across the hall, etc etc. i tried to explain to him that he can still do it at home and bring it in, and then i could go in separately (my dr said it's about 90 mins between donation, washing, IUI). i'm positive it's going to be a loooooooong conversation if/when we cross that bridge. hence why we're waiting until 2014.

Kind of where we are at, except OH is having a hard time with the whole idea of assisted repro. He feels that it would be really "disconnected". Jacking off into a cup can't be described as romantic, no matter how you swing it (this is all if we're lucky enough to find some spermies in there)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I swear to ******* god! If I hadn't already quit, I would be chain smoking like a mother ****** right now. After an hour of the run around with 3 different Kaisers, I finally got to the right department just to be told they can't do anything until Santa Rosa sends them a signed health connect order. I had to leave another message for Santa Rosa because they never seem to pick up their friggin phone. Hopefully they get whatever it is sent to San Rafael soon so I can set an appointment. I am completely over this right now. I am going to go do some yoga and try to calm down. AF emotions are going rampant right now.


----------



## VivianJean

i think honestly romance is what you make it... i mean, IF DH and i get it to work this month it'll be through sick breath FFS.

Maybe you can make it more romantic than you think.... rent an awesome hotel room for a few days - wear sexy lingerie the morning of "TJO" (the jack off)... do a little seducing so he has some nice memories in his mind... then after you do it have a date - go to the zoo and to dinner or go and get a couple's massage... 

No it's not ideal... but nothing is. We get sold such crap - it's meant to be romantic and perfect and special. F*ck off... nothing is ever that way. My first BFP was a quicky before I went white water rafting! Rofl. I was pissed off because my bathers were sticky afterwards. Lol.....


----------



## goldstns

oh girls... i hear ya! I hate insurance! I hope you figure it out Nichole! I am currently dealing with mine too. Since the govt shut down, and I have a govt insurance, I am having major issues and NO ONE seems to be able to help me. UGH!


----------



## goldstns

Nichole-
"MALE SUPPLEMENTATION IN AN EFFORT TO IMPROVE
SPERM PARAMETERS



Option A
Take all of the following supplements daily as listed. They can be purchased from your local pharmacy or Vitamin Cottage or GNC.

&#8226; L carnitine 2 grams/day, taken as 1000mg twice a day
&#8226; Acetyl L carnitine 1 gram/day, taken as 500 mg twice a day
&#8226; CoEnzyme Q10 200 mg/day taken as 100 mg twice a day
&#8226; Vitamin E 400 IU/day, taken once a day
&#8226; Selenium 200 mcg/day, taken once a day


M. Bush, M.D. (01/27/2006)
*** For results of this therapeutic regimen, please see data on website for PROXEED (Google in PROXEED).




OR



Option B
Take Proxeed powder, mixed in water twice a day.

Purchase online through their website www.proxeed.com or by doing a google search for Proxeed.


Continue on vitamin regime until you conceive or until instructed by your doctor to discontinue. "


----------



## VivianJean

That sucks Nikki :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Nicole I'm sorry things seem to be so rough for you guys right now. I hope that you were able to get your HSG scheduled and maybe get some answers. I'm glad that the Dr doesn't seem to be terribly concerned about his results.

Nikki, I hope the government gets their business together and quick!

Amelia you crack me up!

Afm, I lied. I'm not going to start taking my temperature in the morning. I have to be at work at 3 a.m.. Yuck! On the Brightside pharmacy did have my last two doses of Clomid. Phew! What a relief that is! I was really sweating it..


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yoga didn't help me calm down so I decided to make DH and his employees a yummy treat for tonight. I am making Chubby Hubby Truffles :). I made them once before and his employees went nutso over them. 
https://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2011/12/chubby-hubby-buckeye-peanut-butter.html


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Been symptomless ALL day and then BAM, pretty bad cramps and a pretty nasty backache came from nowhere. Feels like all the muscles in my back tightened up. Ow.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yoga didn't help me calm down so I decided to make DH and his employees a yummy treat for tonight. I am making Chubby Hubby Truffles :). I made them once before and his employees went nutso over them.
> https://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2011/12/chubby-hubby-buckeye-peanut-butter.html

omg. yum.


----------



## RobertRedford

I just joined a gym right near work-- they have 30 minute circuit classes at lunch time. so excited!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am terrible with gyms. I never actually go so I waste the money. I want to do some different classes but I am too self conscious to go.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am terrible with gyms. I never actually go so I waste the money. I want to do some different classes but I am too self conscious to go.

same here. but once i go, i feel so much better. hardest part is just getting into the gym.


----------



## frsttimemama

That sounds yummy!! I am too self conscious to join a gym, too.

Fx for ya Britt!


----------



## RobertRedford

Really curious as to where AF is. I haven't had a chance to go have blood work done yet, I will have to go today after work. Going on a 38 day cycle. Grrrr.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh how frustrating Amanda!! Fx for answers PRONTO!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Really curious as to where AF is. I haven't had a chance to go have blood work done yet, I will have to go today after work. Going on a 38 day cycle. Grrrr.

Ugh 38 days is miserable :? sorry Amanda! I hope you don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## RobertRedford

thanks Ashlee, me freakin too! i'm so crampy and have been so crampy for days, but still no AF! I keep going to the bathroom to check, too!


----------



## VivianJean

HATE that.. is it now? how abut now? what about if i poke myself? now?


----------



## asmcsm

ugh :? That's how I felt with my 40+ day cycles, seriously just get it over with! It's the worst because you have no idea when to expect her then she hits you when youre not ready for it and wearing white...


----------



## asmcsm

I went to get the CB digis with conception indicator this morning cuz I want to take one this week then take one next week or the week after, but they were all out :? Walmart just fails in the hpt department lately. They never have the tests I'm looking for, but of course today they were loaded up on First Signal tests that I wanted last week :growlmad:


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> HATE that.. is it now? how abut now? what about if i poke myself? now?




asmcsm said:


> ugh :? That's how I felt with my 40+ day cycles, seriously just get it over with! It's the worst because you have no idea when to expect her then she hits you when youre not ready for it and wearing white...

I'm wearing white pants today, in hopes of luring her out...She showed up last time while I was in a white dress. 



asmcsm said:


> I went to get the CB digis with conception indicator this morning cuz I want to take one this week then take one next week or the week after, but they were all out :? Walmart just fails in the hpt department lately. They never have the tests I'm looking for, but of course today they were loaded up on First Signal tests that I wanted last week :growlmad:

UGH! Walmart needs to get it together! I can't wait to see it though!


----------



## VivianJean

I just ate two handfuls of pretzels and peanut butter. dinner is going to be very very very small me thinks. Welp.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, not to be nosey or bossy, but try to be sure you eat enough calories that your body doesnt like freak out. Sometimes when you dont get enough calories, it doesn't do the things it should do, like ovulate. 

Ashlee, i hate Walmart! They never have anything or any registers open. I will buy as much at the grocery store as possible to just to not have to go there .. except i have to go for OPKs. Soon..


----------



## VivianJean

Oh honey, you aren't nosey or bossy! I've had hugely disordered eating in the past (and very recently) - it's brought on by stress and so this TTC process has been very up and down. 

I'm working on trying to eat on a more reliable scale - like 1000 calories a day give or take regardless of how much exercise I do... most of the time when I exercise i'm eating closer to 1500. Previously when i wasn't exercising I also wasn't eating so this is sort of the trade off I've made with my brain - 1000 whether I exercise or not and it will all sort itself out. 

1000 doesn't sound like much but I sit on my ass all day and I'm just over 5ft, so for my metabolic rate, I only need about 850-950 calories (DH needs 2400. HATE). 

Last month was a good month so I'm trying to replicate that. I've put on about 5 lbs and I'm trying to keep that in check because with my hypothyroidism 5lbs can turn into 15 pretty quickly if I don't watch out :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So crazy AF still isn't here Amanda.. what is going on??


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay! Sounds like you have a plan! :)I I remember you you mentioning it before so I was abit worried.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> HATE that.. is it now? how abut now? what about if i poke myself? now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> ugh :? That's how I felt with my 40+ day cycles, seriously just get it over with! It's the worst because you have no idea when to expect her then she hits you when youre not ready for it and wearing white...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wearing white pants today, in hopes of luring her out...She showed up last time while I was in a white dress.
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I went to get the CB digis with conception indicator this morning cuz I want to take one this week then take one next week or the week after, but they were all out :? Walmart just fails in the hpt department lately. They never have the tests I'm looking for, but of course today they were loaded up on First Signal tests that I wanted last week :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> UGH! Walmart needs to get it together! I can't wait to see it though!Click to expand...

 I tried 2 other stores and they have them but they're like $10 more! Couldn't bring myself to do it


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Soooo. I'm going to test tomorrow am. I'll be 11dpo so I should have a good shot if I would be Pg. My best friend convinced me. LOL. I have a blue dye CVS test under the sink and it's the only one I've got. If it's negative, I won't test again unless AF is actually late. I just can't wait any longer!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck! I wouldn't trust a blue dye if my life depended on it though lol.


----------



## jury3

Yeah, the blue dye is iffy...I usually had to test around 9/10/11 dpo just to get it out of my system lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck!

I'm going to start temping Thursday since I have to get up for work at 130 am.. only 4-5 hours early. No sense in starting off on the wrong foot. I am so nervous about this cycle, and scared the clomid won't work for us. Just feeling oh so broken tonight I guess. Tomorrow will probably be better.


----------



## VivianJean

FC for you darling. Just trust and breathe and relax. Lots of visualization x x x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I know. I hate the damn blue tests. But I paid for them awhile back so I hate to waste it. Why do they even make the damn things? LOL I'll do it for the fun of it, but not take much stock in it. I need the cheap walmart ones. I love those.


----------



## HWPG

I had two cakes pops for dessert tonight: salted chocolate caramel and pumpkin pie. Ridiculously good! Oh I can't wait for spinning tomorrow. 
In other news, my ovaries are having a party. I can feel them. They're sending each other electric signals. While ,y opk at 6pm was neg, I'll take one more before bed. I have to be surging Any.moment.now.....


----------



## clynn11

Hoping for a positive HPT Britt!!!

Mirolee- FX this is our months!!! I have high high hopes for you and can't wait to see that BFP!


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Think I should have him stop FertileAid? He took them for about 3 weeks before he did his latest SA.

Nichole, 

So sorry about DH's results :hugs: I am no expert but I read online that it takes three months for fresh sperm to be fully exposed to vitamins and supplements. I would have him continue with the FertileAid and have him do another SA three months after he started it. This works the same way with women and follicle production.


----------



## prgirl_11

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Soooo. I'm going to test tomorrow am. I'll be 11dpo so I should have a good shot if I would be Pg. My best friend convinced me. LOL. I have a blue dye CVS test under the sink and it's the only one I've got. If it's negative, I won't test again unless AF is actually late. I just can't wait any longer!

Keep us posted! Hoping you get your :bfp: on your first month trying. That would be awesome!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I tried 2 other stores and they have them but they're like $10 more! Couldn't bring myself to do it

Have you tried Amazon-- with overnight shipping?



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Soooo. I'm going to test tomorrow am. I'll be 11dpo so I should have a good shot if I would be Pg. My best friend convinced me. LOL. I have a blue dye CVS test under the sink and it's the only one I've got. If it's negative, I won't test again unless AF is actually late. I just can't wait any longer!

GOODLUCK! I don't trust blue dye tests either, but I know what its like to NEED to POAS! I have seen some killer positives on blue dye's, too! Remember that 11dpo is still early, so if its negative, you're not out yet! 




HWPG said:


> I had two cakes pops for dessert tonight: salted chocolate caramel and pumpkin pie. Ridiculously good! Oh I can't wait for spinning tomorrow.
> In other news, my ovaries are having a party. I can feel them. They're sending each other electric signals. While ,y opk at 6pm was neg, I'll take one more before bed. I have to be surging Any.moment.now.....

WOO! I can't wait to see YOUR bfp! And yummmo those cake pops sound delicious! 
I'm trying my first spin class tomorrow before work. I'm nervous!


Still no AF over here. Getting antsy. My boobs are still freakin huge and I am cramping like crazzzzzy. Lower back really hurts too. Come on AF!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't believe AF hasn't arrived yet! How weird!

AFM - My chart is very different this month, it's never done the dip thing as dipped as this twice! I'm feeling pretty out if I'm honest. My boobs have been agony up until today. I've woken up and they hardly hurt at all!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, those cake pops sound wonderful! Fx for you!! Hope this is your month!

Amanda, hope AF shows so it can be done and over already. 

Bb, still looks good to me! Besides, different could be good!

Afm, early to work, early to home. Yay! Big plans including a nap, cleaning, shopping, and spending time with hubby!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I really hope so!

Sounds like a good plan.

It's my day off today so going to meet my friend and her son then go for a walk. Think I'm gonna try lasagne soup in the slow cooker tonight!


----------



## brunettebimbo

These are my previous cycles -

First month off BCP 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg

Last cycle
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/93A4E1D2-3C80-410F-9CB0-AF3E267408B1-1203-000000C1A4C8EA89_zps9feebef2.jpg

Then this months is in my signature. It does look different doesn't it or is it just me!?


----------



## brunettebimbo

And this is if I don't discard at 4DPO
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/4944F937-7D25-46F3-86D5-B0EF68B40D0D-893-0000007AFA904186_zps592230f6.jpg


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes it does look different. At least to me. This is only my 3rd cycle ever temping though. Fx for you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My third too :)
Thanks :D


----------



## SmallTownGal

NDTaber9211 said:


> Well shi**. DH's SA came back and it's worse then last time. His morph is the same but his immobile sperm count went from 15% to 30%. His rapid sperm count went from 78% to 66%. Idk how I am going to break this to him.
> 
> Think the FertileAid is making it worse?
> 
> Nikki, could you give me the vitamin list you had your DH on?
> 
> I really need to talk about OB the sperm wash and IUI. Is that something an OB does or will I need to be referred to someone else?




NDTaber9211 said:


> Here is what the doc sent DH
> 
> The repeat semen analysis was similar to the first one. It was completely normal except for a few sperm having a slightly abnormal appearance. This slight abnormality may not be significant. Other than eliminating alcohol consumption, there are no other specific evaluations and/or treatments that can help you improve your fertility. I hope the Clomid helps you and your wife get pregnant. If not, then you may want to consider alternative options such as adoption and/or assisted reproductive techniques.
> 
> I e-mailed him back about a vitamin regime and fertilaid. Guess we will see what he says. I thought the SA differences were bigger worse then the doc is making them out o be. Glad I haven't said anything to DH yet. He isn't awake for another 4 hours.

Nichole, I got a printout of the SA report when my DH got his SA, and according to it, normal mobility count is more than or equal to 50%, so I wouldn't worry about the mobility for your DH (it's within normal range). My DH had 80% mobility (20% immobile) and 10% morph and was given a good prognosis for fertility (even though according to the report normal fertility was more than or equal to 14% morph, but I guess they figured since he produced a good deal more than the normal amount of sperm (5 million extra) 10% was still good.)

Also, was your DH's sperm 2% normal/98% abnormal morph or 2% abnormal/98% normal morph? Because the doc is making it sound like the latter in the letter. Or maybe the abnormality being only slight has them not so worried.

I would see an FS for advice and for any IUI. I'd research what RE's/FS are available in your area and see about getting referred if you need to be referred for insurance or just go if you don't need to be referred.



NDTaber9211 said:


> UGH! Today is just not my day. Looks like I can't do my hsg test this cycle unless I drive to San Rafael. The nurse practitioner who does the test is on vacation during the time I would need to get it done. They only have a limited about of appointments and they are all taken. I am so frustrated right now.

Bummer. Why's it gotta be so hard, right? :/ :hugs: Saw your later post on further hassles to which I offer further :hugs:



HWPG said:


> i am working with the same thing - OH is freaked out by the idea of masturbating in a room and me being across the hall, etc etc. i tried to explain to him that he can still do it at home and bring it in, and then i could go in separately (my dr said it's about 90 mins between donation, washing, IUI). i'm positive it's going to be a loooooooong conversation if/when we cross that bridge. hence why we're waiting until 2014.

My DH is hoping I'll be allowed to provide assistance in the room (if so he figures he'll be fine) :lol:



goldstns said:


> oh girls... i hear ya! I hate insurance! I hope you figure it out Nichole! I am currently dealing with mine too. Since the govt shut down, and I have a govt insurance, I am having major issues and NO ONE seems to be able to help me. UGH!

That sucks. :( :hugs: I sure hope the gov. gets its act together soon!

And yeah, insurance is always a pain to deal with, grumble grumble. Right now DH and I are waiting on his work to start the open enrollment period for changing insurance options, so we can upgrade to the option that covers IUI's and IVF...if they do it this year. FX'd.

------------

- Good luck on the hpt, Britt! :dust:

AFM: Got the test results back from the FS today (er yesterday now) and got great news - my prolactin was only 1.2 (!!) so I don't need to worry about that any more (just keep taking my Sunday cabergoline and abstain from the Wellbutrin) and my AMH was 5.8 (only a .4 drop from my old AMH before lefty got an endo-ectomy)! :happydance: 

So, if I'm still having week ovulation, it must just be I have lazy LH producing cells or something, and hopefully the Femara will fix that and bulk up that egg so it it's up to snuff for me to get up the duff. I'm really hoping to avoid the cost and hassle of IUI, so hopefully it will happen by the new year.

DH and I BD at 12AM today (technically cd11) since he was feeling the mojo and sinuses have been acting up so we wanted to strike while the iron was hot. FS has prescribed us to BD on cd11, 13, and 15 (or cd12, 15, and 16) so hopefully 12AM cd11 is okay. Please stars line up and please Femara help me make a totally mature egg (that's the prob with weak ov, even if you have genetically good eggs, they won't be good in practice if they don't mature).

In other news, I found a great deal on a metal dance pad for my Dance Dance Revolution games that I've been using for exercise. I'm hoping it will slide less (it has a foam bottom) and be durable (the regular mats are soft), since I'm using the game for daily exercise. I got a great deal on it so I took a gamble.

On the downside, sinus ick has been effecting my appetite and sleep. I'm going to try and eat some more and lay down again.


----------



## frsttimemama

Stg, glad ypur labs are where they should be! Fx for you! Good luck with the femara!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

VivianJean said:


> Oh honey, you aren't nosey or bossy! I've had hugely disordered eating in the past (and very recently) - it's brought on by stress and so this TTC process has been very up and down.
> 
> I'm working on trying to eat on a more reliable scale - like 1000 calories a day give or take regardless of how much exercise I do... most of the time when I exercise i'm eating closer to 1500. Previously when i wasn't exercising I also wasn't eating so this is sort of the trade off I've made with my brain - 1000 whether I exercise or not and it will all sort itself out.
> 
> 1000 doesn't sound like much but I sit on my ass all day and I'm just over 5ft, so for my metabolic rate, I only need about 850-950 calories (DH needs 2400. HATE).
> 
> Last month was a good month so I'm trying to replicate that. I've put on about 5 lbs and I'm trying to keep that in check because with my hypothyroidism 5lbs can turn into 15 pretty quickly if I don't watch out :(

OMG, my stomach just growled reading about 1000 calories a day!! I try to stay within 1200-1500 per day, I'm 5'1" and try to exercise almost every weekday. I have found that if I prep on sundays and make baggies of pre-cut veggies, or fruit it helps me snack throughout the day instead of binging when i get home so it keeps my metabolism running all day (I have a desk job so I need all the help with my metabolism as i can get)


HWPG said:


> I had two cakes pops for dessert tonight: salted chocolate caramel and pumpkin pie. Ridiculously good! Oh I can't wait for spinning tomorrow.
> In other news, my ovaries are having a party. I can feel them. They're sending each other electric signals. While ,y opk at 6pm was neg, I'll take one more before bed. I have to be surging Any.moment.now.....

Yummmmm...and I love spinning too! but I love cake pops more. FX'd you catch that eggie!


RobertRedford said:


> Still no AF over here. Getting antsy. My boobs are still freakin huge and I am cramping like crazzzzzy. Lower back really hurts too. Come on AF!

Sorry AF is being mean to you...I feel your pain. Pretty much the last 70 days of my last cycle was like that with cramps and gush feelings to make me think AF was on her way...I will do a period dance for you.

AFM, I forgot to temp this morning :dohh: The hubs and I had a "practice" (as he put it) bd last night and I told him to bring his A game next week...its so cute he is getting really excited...I just hope that I actually O this month.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm still in complete shock, but I got my :bfp: today on both the blue dye test AND a FRER!!! I just sat shaking at home until it was time to come to work. I will have to post the pictures at lunch. I just... don't believe it.


----------



## HWPG

RR, how was spinning?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

STG, great news that your labs came back where you wanted them, hopefully the Femara helped strengthen your O and you catch that egg!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OMG Britt!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you! I am so happy, and also feel a bit sad because I joined your group and then got PG right away. I feel sad that some of you are having much longer journeys! FX that all is healthy with my little bean.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow, yes congrats Britt how exciting!! Do not worry, we all have different stories just be thankful yours was semi-easy! No shame there!! Praying for a sticky bean for you sweetie, I bet you are just in complete shock! What have you decided about the marathon? Going to go ahead with it and just take it a little easier? Congrats again and plzzz post a pic of that test when you can :)


----------



## asmcsm

Stg- so glad your labs came back with good news! Hopefully it won't be long now!

Congrats again britt!

AFM, I went to Walmart at 6:30 am to get some cat litter and conditioner and to check if the restocked the adv digis. No restock, but out of the corner of my eye I realized the box at the back was different on the side...there was one left!!! Going to use it in a bit when I have to pee more lol


----------



## clynn11

Congratulations britt!! So exciting! Have you been feeling any symptoms at all?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Britt :)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Congratulations britt!! So exciting! Have you been feeling any symptoms at all?

Holy crap Cassidy you're up early!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What time is it there? :lol: It's 3pm here!


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> What time is it there? :lol: It's 3pm here!

7am, 8 hour time difference :)


----------



## morganwhite7

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/1998023-babymamas.html

Britt- Posting our preggo chat thread for you, idk if you have the link. Also any other ladies on this thread who haven't joined yet, I updated names & DD's! :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- Thank you!!! I am pretty sure I am still going to run the race. I called my mom to tell her this morning and those were the first words out of her mouth. She doesn't think I should run. I think it'd be fine as long as I stayed slow and kept my hyrdation up and ate properly. I can't just not run the race now. I will post the pic at lunch!!

Cassidy- Not much symptoms. I cramped a almost every single day since O. I also had a little bit more CM and seem to have an aversion to sex! LOL I had just one or two cases of slight nausea but that's about it. Last night I started cramping and my lower back was KILLING ME, and I was crying reading first timer marathon stories! That's when I thought maybe I should test. DH is going to flip. He even said last night "are you sure you're not pregnant?" haha. He's going to be SHOCKED.


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg where is DH?! If you haven't told him yet, you should think of an interesting/exciting reveal idea!! Haha most of us were so excited and just blabbed after poas at 5 a.m. ;)

Also I think it's perfectly fine to run.. if you did it before and are in ood running shape then you are good to go! I've read that heavily pregnant women sometimes continue to run since it was a part of their daily regimen before. Just don't over work yourself! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Ashlee, I went back to your list of things you did for this cycle...how many mg of guaifenesin did you take? I just bought the walgreens version of mucinex and it says 400mg and that is the only active ingredient, is that the right kind?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Britt, I think you will be fine running as long as you listen to your body...I mean you were planning to not test until after the marathon anyways so you would have been preggo anyways you just wouldn't have known. I also think you should think of a clever way to tell DH! I have a feeling I'm not going to be able to hold in the secret...but IF i can I am going to tell my hubs by giving him this onsie...
https://www.etsy.com/listing/123012503/basketball-boston-celtics-mini-fan?ref=favs_view_4


----------



## prgirl_11

Hey girls!

My midwife just called me to let me know that all my bloodwork looked good except for the fact that I have an extra gene mutation on the MTHFR gene. She said she doesn't think that's causing the miscarriages because you usually have to have two mutations for it to cause them.

Do you girls know anyone with this issue?


----------



## asmcsm

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Ashlee, I went back to your list of things you did for this cycle...how many mg of guaifenesin did you take? I just bought the walgreens version of mucinex and it says 400mg and that is the only active ingredient, is that the right kind?

Yep that will work! As long as guaifenesin is the only active ingredient you're golden :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

asmcsm said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I went back to your list of things you did for this cycle...how many mg of guaifenesin did you take? I just bought the walgreens version of mucinex and it says 400mg and that is the only active ingredient, is that the right kind?
> 
> Yep that will work! As long as guaifenesin is the only active ingredient you're golden :)Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm really getting excited for this cycle...its going to be so hard if I dont ovulate...just staying positive right now and self manifesting a perfect cycle.


----------



## HWPG

britt - you could get a bun and put it in the oven. then when your hubby comes home, ask him to see if there's anything in the oven before you turn it on to do some baking. i think that would be funny.


----------



## HWPG

hopefully he says "theres a bun in the oven" (instead of being overly confused). that would be perfect!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

^I like that idea!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha I like that idea too.

You could buy a digi and have him dip it.. Say you can do the honors for my very first test! He will be WOWed when that word shows! I had hubby dip my digi, he never could understand that even a faint line meant pos! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

You could make a baby themed dinner for him...baby back ribs, baby carrots, etc. see if he catches on


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Britt!


----------



## asmcsm

Good luck Brittney!

Mirolee, I love the bun in the oven idea!

Amanda- here's the advanced digi!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: How exciting!

I really want to join the BFP train but feeling very "out" :wacko:


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay Britt!!!! What a wonderful way to start the morning! Congrats!

Ash, LOVE the digi! Woohoo! 

Mirolee, spin is tonight. Wish me luck :) 

AF finally arrived last night... During sex. But who cares. She's here!!!! I have absolutely terrible cramps tho-- kept waking up in excruciating pain all night. Ugh.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Yay Britt!!!! What a wonderful way to start the morning! Congrats!
> 
> Ash, LOVE the digi! Woohoo!
> 
> Mirolee, spin is tonight. Wish me luck :)
> 
> AF finally arrived last night... During sex. But who cares. She's here!!!! I have absolutely terrible cramps tho-- kept waking up in excruciating pain all night. Ugh.

Lmao yesterday I was going to suggest sex o make her show, woohoo! Wait is finally over!


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF sure does love her inconsiderate timing!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I have no idea what to do! We don't have any buns at home as I have Celiac! LOL. I just want to burst it out when he walks in. I so wanted to do something cute, but now I just need to tell him! GAH.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Leave the test on the side, ask him if he can flick the kettle on whilst you go for a wee!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Lmao yesterday I was going to suggest sex o make her show, woohoo! Wait is finally over!

Seems to work every time....either that or white pants! 



CantHrdlyWait said:


> I have no idea what to do! We don't have any buns at home as I have Celiac! LOL. I just want to burst it out when he walks in. I so wanted to do something cute, but now I just need to tell him! GAH.

I always tried to come up with super cute ideas to tell my OH, then i would freak out once I got a :bfp: and just blurt it out. Last time I was so worked up that my OH thought someone had died. I was shaking and crying and could barely talk. teeheee.

Look on pinterest, if you have a chance? There are some killer ideas there :) I always wanted to give OH a book called "your boys can swim" with the positive pregnancy test tied to it


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I don't have a lot of time to come up with anything. I thought about going to the store and getting him one of those baby pumpkins!


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I don't have a lot of time to come up with anything. I thought about going to the store and getting him one of those baby pumpkins!

What if you got a big "daddy" pumpkin, a smaller "momma" pumpkin, and a baby pumpkin, and put something on it that says "coming june 2014" ?


----------



## frsttimemama

Cute idea Amanda!


----------



## morganwhite7

I found a bunch on here Britt, if it's not too late. It includes the all "baby" dinner and this one I thought was cute!

"I told my husband we were pregnant by having him hold out his hand. I placed a dried pea in it and said, &#8220;Want to hear something amazing? This is how small your baby is right now.&#8221; His face went from confusion to joy and tears. It was wonderful. We can&#8217;t wait to tell our families.&#8221;&#8212;Karen

https://www.babyzone.com/pregnancy/announcing-pregnancy_191234#gallery/peas-in-a-pod


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Stg- so glad your labs came back with good news! Hopefully it won't be long now!
> 
> Congrats again britt!
> 
> AFM, I went to Walmart at 6:30 am to get some cat litter and conditioner and to check if the restocked the adv digis. No restock, but out of the corner of my eye I realized the box at the back was different on the side...there was one left!!! Going to use it in a bit when I have to pee more lol

whoa I just saw this. crazy lady, you went to Walmart at 6:30am?

I guess there probably weren't that many crazypants' there at that hour, though.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Aww! Morgan thanks! I just don't know if I can pull any of these off! Don't get me wrong DH wants a child.. but I think the very first cycle is going to be quite a shock. I'm getting really nervous about telling him. I think he will be happy, but.. once he goes through the intial shock of it all. I think i'm just going to tell him face to face.. no props. haha


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> whoa I just saw this. crazy lady, you went to Walmart at 6:30am?
> 
> I guess there probably weren't that many crazypants' there at that hour, though.

LOL I woke up at 5:45 when DH was leaving for work because I had to pee so then I tried to go back to bed but basically laid there for like 45mins so I decided to go to walmart before it was packed with people lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morgan I love that one!


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't think I'll be able to keep it a secret if I finally get pregnant long enough to pull off anything exciting for my hubby.. I'll probably run crying hysterically back to the bedroom and wake him up. Last time I just kept waving the test I am asking him what those said. He was excited last time too but I think he'll be more excited this time. I could cry just thinking about it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think I could keep it quiet either! :lol:

I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up! My charts really different this month, I've had heartburn for the past 2 days, I've had dull cramping all afternoon, only had 1 lot of EWCM after O and it's usually all the time, I've had very slight nausea now and again plus my boobs are usually sore right up until AF arrives and they stopped being sore today, it's only if I poke them!


----------



## VivianJean

Congrats Brit!

First Month - BOOM!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so excited for you Britt! I still have my Best.Dad.Ever mug hidden for DH to tell him. 

STG- This is what the results said for the morph. First is DH's level, next is standard range, and the last one is the unit it is measured by 

Spermatozoa, morphology	2	> OR = 3	%Norml


----------



## RobertRedford

My lab work just came back

Prolactin came back at 37, normal range is 3- 30. 
TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) came back at 4.18, normal range is .10-5.50
HCG came back at 6

No notes from my doctor yet as to what they mean.


----------



## VivianJean

Ladies I'm worried - My temp dipped hard this morning.

96.81 (down from 97.20) and I'm worried I'm about to O and DH doesn't arrive until tomorrow night - I CAN'T miss this again by 24 hrs I'll break.... i can't take this.

Last month O was CD 16... i'm on 13.. i'm so scared its going to be 14.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-10-09 at 10.44.36 AM.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> My lab work just came back
> 
> Prolactin came back at 37, normal range is 3- 30.
> TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) came back at 4.18, normal range is .10-5.50
> HCG came back at 6
> 
> No notes from my doctor yet as to what they mean.

Interested to see what your doc says



VivianJean said:


> Ladies I'm worried - My temp dipped hard this morning.
> 
> 96.81 (down from 97.20) and I'm worried I'm about to O and DH doesn't arrive until tomorrow night - I CAN'T miss this again by 24 hrs I'll break.... i can't take this.
> 
> Last month O was CD 16... i'm on 13.. i'm so scared its going to be 14.

Ugh :? I REALLY hope that your O waits just a little longer for DH!


HAd to share this, it made me LOL
https://www.babyzone.com/baby/10-wa...ry/only-essential-services-are-up-and-running


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> My lab work just came back
> 
> Prolactin came back at 37, normal range is 3- 30.
> TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) came back at 4.18, normal range is .10-5.50
> HCG came back at 6
> 
> No notes from my doctor yet as to what they mean.

FX you find out asap x


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, try to relax if you can. Its just one temp, and it may not even be anything to worry about. Just try to stay calm. You guys have a plan and you're doing the best you can. Thats all you can do. Fx for you.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, i hope your doctor hurries up. I would be calling. Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

RobertRedford said:


> My lab work just came back
> 
> Prolactin came back at 37, normal range is 3- 30.
> TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) came back at 4.18, normal range is .10-5.50
> HCG came back at 6
> 
> No notes from my doctor yet as to what they mean.

I hope your doctor calls soon. 

Amelia I hope you get a further dip tomorrow. FX O hold out for Hubby!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, i hope your doctor hurries up. I would be calling. Lol




brunettebimbo said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> My lab work just came back
> 
> Prolactin came back at 37, normal range is 3- 30.
> TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) came back at 4.18, normal range is .10-5.50
> HCG came back at 6
> 
> No notes from my doctor yet as to what they mean.
> 
> I hope your doctor calls soon.
> 
> Amelia I hope you get a further dip tomorrow. FX O hold out for Hubby!Click to expand...

He's out of the office so calling would be no use! :) Waiting until Monday, when he is back in.


----------



## prgirl_11

Not sure if you all saw my post on page 104, but I was just told I have the heterozygous mutation for the MTHFR gene and was wondering if any of you or anyone you know has this.


----------



## VivianJean

I used to get about three weeks reprieve before i felt like a total failure... but now it's down to about 1... i don't know if i can do this any more. 

I am just so depressed. I've been depressed since 6am when I took my temperature.


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> Not sure if you all saw my post on page 104, but I was just told I have the heterozygous mutation for the MTHFR gene and was wondering if any of you or anyone you know has this.

I know there is another woman active on TTC who has it... if you do a search for the acronym you might find her... I think she was on the TWW board.. I'll see if i can find her when i get a sec x


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry Marie, I don't know of anyone :?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Marie, I have no experience but I consulted Dr. Google about it and fount this:
MTHFR mutation can be homozygous (2 copies) or heterozygous (1 copy), with more people being heterozygous and carrying only one MTHFR mutated gene. Compound heterozygous (one copy of each mutation). Homozygous, of course, can cause more issues and become more serious. 

It`s a fairly easy thing to test for by checking homocysteine levels in the blood. 

Treatment consists of simple vitamin supplements --- FolaPro L-methyl tetrahydrofolate by Metagenics, OR, 5 tetrahydrofolate or methyl folate. 

Longevity Plus, H.R. T. Plus with 5-tetrahydrofolate. 

Life Extension, optimized folate (5-MTHF).

OR prescriptions like:

*Deplin/ 7.5 mg l-methylfolate 

OR 

*Metanx-L methyl folate calcium (as Metafolin) 3 mg, Pyridoxal 5` phosphate 35 mg, methylcobalamin 2 mg. 

OR 

Methyl B-12 injections

The vitamin supplementation is lifelong. After childbirth you may switch from prenatal to a women`s multivitamin. 
https://sites.google.com/site/drjoneskids/mthfr

ETA: Also found this: https://www.stephenwellsmd.com/mthfr.htm


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know either sorry :(


----------



## prgirl_11

i've spent all day reading up on it. Was just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## HWPG

i'm POSITIVE there is a MTHR thread around - a lot of women have it. i'd search the homepage.
good luck today at spin! i did spin the first day of my cycle last time and i was like, "ok, on ly 30 mins" but then i did the full 60. you just get into it. do your best, forget the rest! thats my motto.


----------



## clynn11

Ive never had any experience or known anyone with mthr sobim not too sure.

when I get pregnant im gonna put an egg in a little nest with a sign 'baby byrd due to hatch _____'


----------



## Lotalaughs16

When do you ladies think I should start taking the guaifensen if I don't know when I'm going to ovulate? Should I just assume i will ovulate at a normal time and start taking it sometime next week?? Are you ONLY supposed to take it 5 days before O or can I start taking it next week and continue until I O?


----------



## HWPG

omg, cassidy. cutest. idea. ever.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> i'm POSITIVE there is a MTHR thread around - a lot of women have it. i'd search the homepage.
> good luck today at spin! i did spin the first day of my cycle last time and i was like, "ok, on ly 30 mins" but then i did the full 60. you just get into it. do your best, forget the rest! thats my motto.

I ALWAYS say I'm only going to do 30 minutes usually of any fitness class I'm panting through...then once I get to 30 minutes I'm like "well I'm already half done might as well finish the class" lol its all a mind game.

Cassidy....SOOOO CUTTEEEE!!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So cute cassidy! 

I think i'm going to look back and regret not doing something cute, but I'm really busting at the seams to tell DH. It's been killing me ALL day to not be able to tell him (he leaves for work REALLY early) and I don't want to tell him via text message. I just think he's goign to be shocked and I'm not sure I want to overwhelm him with stuff. I've been so nervous all day.. just with the marathon.. and telling DH.


----------



## morganwhite7

That is so exciting.. maybe you could make a nice dinner or something for him, do something nice and hand him the stick or tell him, whatever you are choosing! I know just how you feel.. When I saw those 2 lines I knew DH would be even more surprised than I, since I had been trying soo hard for a few months, but he hadn't thought much of it! Haha he WILL be surprised with how fast that was, but it's okay 9 mos is a looooonggg time to sort it out in your head, you'll be counting down the days before you know it :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm already excited, but I will probably worry a lot for the first 12 weeks, and then worry a litte less the rest of the pregnancy!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy I'm so glad you're gonna do that idea!! I loved it! :D I'm glad that your cycles are shorter because I want you to O soon! This WILL be your month!!! I'm sending all the baby vibes your way, I need a real life bump buddy!


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie I've never heard of it before.. what is it?

Cassidy I love that idea! It is adorable!

Brittney I was wondering the same thing. I will probably go ahead and start it tomorrow.

AFM, AF is gone. That's the shortest cycle ever. Totally not complaining though. Ready to get this show on the road. I restocked my OPK supplies this afternoon. Last clomid pill in the morning. Starting temping in the morning. I'm on the fence on the soft cups. Not to sound gross, but what if I don't get enough behind the cup and trap them out instead of in? Does that make sense?


----------



## morganwhite7

Britt- Hehe you say that, but this is the beginning of a whole LIFETIME of worry for that precious little person ;) 

So happy for you though, you've got to post DH's reaction tonight I can't wait to hear!!

Sandy- Yay for a short AF! And about your concern- If you slide it straight in , all it does is scoop them all closer to your cervix. I'm not sure if you've ever used em before, but I recommend trying! Also recommend staying in bed and having it close after BD so they don't have any time to creep out! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan. I used them last cycle. That's why I was concerned. They seem to work for everybody else but not for me. I'll give them another try though.


----------



## HWPG

agree with morgan - i keep mine under my pillow so afterwards i can just "alckailvielalkeszzzzeakkk!" them in (that is the crinkly noise they make. not romantic, but hey, you gotta do what ya gotta do. and most boys "understand" - meaning, a)leave or b)ignore that anything is happening.) haha. it only takes a second once you get the hang of it, but you should def pracitce with one of them beforehand. and once it is in, DONT move it to "check". just leave it. you'll know the next day if you caught the guys..... your cup will runneth over.


----------



## clynn11

Hopefully this will be the month! I love that our last name is Byrd because I can do so much fun stuff with it lol. I've also thought about dyeing an egg half blue, half pink and wrapping it up. 

Today is CD8! BD-a-thon is coming up! Hopefully I will O on time this cycle!!!


----------



## HWPG

oh whoops - posted at almost the same time! forget everything i said ;)


----------



## HWPG

my ovaries are punching thru my abdominal wall. i love it! hopefully i wont bruise one of them at spinning tonight.


----------



## clynn11

Sandy- I used softcups last cycle too and didn't get a BFP. This month will be our month :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sandy- I have the same worry with soft cups. I've been using them for a few cycles now and do like them. I find myself laying there for about 15 mins before I put them in juuuuuust in case ya know?


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! I'll try em again!

Yes, Cassidy! Fx!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Sandy- I used softcups last cycle too and didn't get a BFP. This month will be our month :)

Are you still fully stocked on softcups? I have like half a box left that aren't going to get used lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Cassidy - yay for the BDathon to start! =]


----------



## goldstns

im praying for you ladies this month.... so you can announce it on xmas!


----------



## frsttimemama

If we get pregnant, it wont be a secret even though it's risky.. after what happened, we cant keep it a secret.


----------



## VivianJean

Now DH and I are arguing... he's "trying to interpret the chart" and seems to think that there is some flexibility in determining when i ovulated.

I want to scream. 

I want this baby so bad, we're talking about changing his flights to tomorrow morning just in case... but what if it fails again... what then? Month... what? 12? What do I do? Quit my job and leave? My show runs thru to April, I was hoping to get preg and finish up this show and then take time off to get ready for the birth... but if I don't get a BFP then what? Work is the only thing that keeps me sane, the only thing I can do that makes me feel successful.

My mother emailed to ask if I would be coming to Aust in Jan for my friends wedding - If can't take time off to get preg, how the hell am I meant to go to a wedding on the other side of the world?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> agree with morgan - i keep mine under my pillow so afterwards i can just "alckailvielalkeszzzzeakkk!" them in (that is the crinkly noise they make. not romantic, but hey, you gotta do what ya gotta do. and most boys "understand" - meaning, a)leave or b)ignore that anything is happening.) haha. it only takes a second once you get the hang of it, but you should def pracitce with one of them beforehand. and once it is in, DONT move it to "check". just leave it. you'll know the next day if you caught the guys..... your cup will runneth over.

:rofl: you crack me up!


----------



## VivianJean

Ok -ive OPK at lunch (which is weird because a few days ago I did one and it was much darker but I'm hoping all the coffee ive been drinking is washing it out...) im not out until the temp spikes. AUGH.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies, Sorry I am so slow catching up. I hope you all are well! 
AFM:AF is offically gone, onto cycle 8.


----------



## frsttimemama

Katrina, fx for lucky number 8 for you!

Amelia, i hope you can relax a little and enjoy DH coming to see you! Fx for you.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So I was terrified to tell DH all day about the pregnancy. I don't know why, I just was. We both had decided we were going to try right after the wedding but I was really surprised it happened right away! I decided to just tell DH instead of trying to come up with something cute. So when we got home he didn't even come in from the car as we needed to run some errands. As I was getting in the car I had a strange look on my face and I just stared at him for like 20 seconds. He said "What?" and I said "i'm pregnant!" he immediatley just smiled and teared up and said "really!?" I was like "yes!" and he kissed me and smiled. It went SO well. Now I kind of wish I did something cute.. oh well! All night he's kept yelling "this is amazing!!!!!!" and stopped me dead in my tracks in the parking lot and just hugged me and got all teary again. He is so proud!!!
 



Attached Files:







aaaa.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wavescrash

Aw yay, glad it went so well telling him.

Last pregnancy, OH was asleep and I ran into the room and jumped on the bed which obviously woke him up and just blurted out "I'm pregnant." He was half-asleep still so he didn't register it right away lol. This time, I made him analyze almost-invisible lines on my ICs so he knew it was a likely positive lol.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm so happy it went well too!!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Aw yay, glad it went so well telling him.
> 
> Last pregnancy, OH was asleep and I ran into the room and jumped on the bed which obviously woke him up and just blurted out "I'm pregnant." He was half-asleep still so he didn't register it right away lol. This time, I made him analyze almost-invisible lines on my ICs so he knew it was a likely positive lol.

Lmao thats exactly what I did to DH this time at 5:15am. Fortunately he had to get up in 10 minutes anyway lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad it went well!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats, Britt! :flower: You are soooooo lucky! And on cycle 1! I envy you (but I wouldn't wish you any different - we should all be so lucky). Wishing you a H&H 9 Mos. :baby:

I'm glad the announcement to your DH went well! :)



HWPG said:


> britt - you could get a bun and put it in the oven. then when your hubby comes home, ask him to see if there's anything in the oven before you turn it on to do some baking. i think that would be funny.

That is an awesome idea! :lol::thumbup:



prgirl_11 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> My midwife just called me to let me know that all my bloodwork looked good except for the fact that I have an extra gene mutation on the MTHFR gene. She said she doesn't think that's causing the miscarriages because you usually have to have two mutations for it to cause them.
> 
> Do you girls know anyone with this issue?

I don't know anyone who has an issue with it, but I found these sites to be very informative when I googled: https://www.stephenwellsmd.com/mthfr.htm and https://doccarnahan.blogspot.com/2013/05/mthfr-gene-mutation-whats-big-deal.html



RobertRedford said:


> AF finally arrived last night... During sex. But who cares. She's here!!!! I have absolutely terrible cramps tho-- kept waking up in excruciating pain all night. Ugh.

Yay, for finally being out of limbo! :) What timing the witch had for you this month! :witch: :wacko:

:hugs: for the cramps!



RobertRedford said:


> My lab work just came back
> 
> Prolactin came back at 37, normal range is 3- 30.
> TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) came back at 4.18, normal range is .10-5.50
> HCG came back at 6
> 
> No notes from my doctor yet as to what they mean.

Hm, with an hcg of 6 it sounds like you are or were recently PG. Hope the doc gets back with you soon! I can't believe you have to wait until Monday. :hugs:



NDTaber9211 said:


> STG- This is what the results said for the morph. First is DH's level, next is standard range, and the last one is the unit it is measured by
> 
> Spermatozoa, morphology	2	> OR = 3	%Norml

Ah, to the Google-mobile!

I found this page that was very informative: https://fertilitylabinsider.com/201...-strict-vs-who-criteria-whats-the-difference/

Long story short, your lab appears to be using the latest edition of the semen analysis manual and mine is still using the 4th edition (although it seems they are up on the latest since they deemed my DH to have good fertility even though he would have fallen into the subfertile/fertile category had they used the 4th edition scale that was listed on the paperwork, and it's probably due to them being up on the latest rather than the extra 5 mil sperm, I'm now thinking).

And this board here explains a lot more, I think (OP is a woman who's DH had 2% morph and is now PG, btw): https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...but-undiagnosed-fertility-classification.html

Long story short:


Sophe said:


> Yes same here, iI phoned my clinic as soon as I got the letter, they have stopped counting MORPH because its unclear if it matters and the results vary so much from lab to lab, also the criteria has been getting sticter and stricter that ever men who have gotten their partners pregnant within 12 months can have low morph when tested, in the latest study... i don't know how to take it, I am not gtting pregnant so something must be wrong... let me know how you get on, what were you told previously?

So, it sounds like the 2% morph isn't so worrisome because it's unclear if or how much morph matters in the first place, and it's not too far below normal and many people below normal have been fertile fellas.

Obviously better morph is more comforting, but given this info, I think you've got a good chance of getting PG with that SA result. Hopefully, for both of us the ovulation drugs they have us on will put us over the top, soon.



VivianJean said:


> Ladies I'm worried - My temp dipped hard this morning.
> 
> 96.81 (down from 97.20) and I'm worried I'm about to O and DH doesn't arrive until tomorrow night - I CAN'T miss this again by 24 hrs I'll break.... i can't take this.
> 
> Last month O was CD 16... i'm on 13.. i'm so scared its going to be 14.

:hugs: Sandy's advice is good, I second it. But I know it's hard not to fret. :hugs:



VivianJean said:


> I used to get about three weeks reprieve before i felt like a total failure... but now it's down to about 1... i don't know if i can do this any more.
> 
> I am just so depressed. I've been depressed since 6am when I took my temperature.

Oh, I've been there. Exactly there. Many many times. :hugs::hugs::hugs: And I didn't think I could do it anymore either...many many times...and I'm still here. Still doing it. You are probably stronger than you think, but I know it's hard to see that now.

Here's what's been working for me in times like that: 

1) Since you can't see the future, it's best to wait until you get bad news before assuming the worst (it has been my experience that it's not any less painful assuming the worst before it happens), so since there's still hope you won't O too soon, say "I don't know what's going to happen, but I'm hoping for the best, and I'm doing what can be done". Repeat it like a mantra and focus on your breathing until you feel more calm. Then immediately distract yourself with an engrossing task or a funny or engrossing tv show/book/game whatever, and the feeling should pass. It may come back, but then you can rinse and repeat if it does.

2) In addition to the above, give yourself permission to cry about it for a while but set a time limit per cry (like maybe 5 minutes and then breathe and distract yourself with something).

3) Remember, you are not a failure. We are all playing biological roulette here. It's a game of chance, and while there are things we can do to increase our odds, sometimes the stars just don't line up for us and that's not our fault. It's frustrating and it feels like a failure, but it isn't our fault.

4) If you believe in God or a Higher Power of some kind, then pray that God/the Power come into your life (I find it much easier to resist the nasty doomsaying voice when I do this).

I'm sending you prayers and well wishes as you go through this tough time, and know that we are all here pulling for you and care about you. :hugs:



clynn11 said:


> when I get pregnant im gonna put an egg in a little nest with a sign 'baby byrd due to hatch _____'

D'awwwwww, that is too cute~!! <3 :3

-------

AFM: I'm doing my best not to worry when I O. My ovaries feel more swollen than usual by this time, which I'm hoping is a good sign that they are going to mature better. And it's a good thing we BD'd at 12am because DH was tired when he got home from work today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh if I keep Saturdays temperature discarded it moves my O date!! What do you girls think?

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/5497F2CE-E1FB-426F-BE57-07D46DE1EC42-2565-0000016C669B542A_zps19a8a1fa.jpg


----------



## VivianJean

Why did you discard?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Because I didn't have a full 3 hours sleep beforehand. I guess I will have to wait until Monday and see if AF arrives and maybe discard again then.

If my CM is a cross between watery, creamy and EWCM today I put EWCM don't I?


----------



## VivianJean

Is it just me or did anyone else have a moment when they saw MTHFR and thought..

MOTHER F*CKER... ? I was so confused... 

I have Fragile X in my genes- I'm intermediate risk. Which means my kids will probably be absolutely fine.. but if they end up carriers then their grandkids might not be so swell... Basically my options are donated eggs or they can screen the embryos... fail. I'm not interested.


----------



## VivianJean

brunettebimbo said:


> Because I didn't have a full 3 hours sleep beforehand. I guess I will have to wait until Monday and see if AF arrives and maybe discard again then.
> 
> If my CM is a cross between watery, creamy and EWCM today I put EWCM don't I?

I think put it in and make a note and be aware that you have some variability with AF date as a result. Either way you are covered from a BD stand-point, you guys got busy the day before both possible O dates.

Yes, put the most fertile in :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's fragile X? 

My Mum carries a gene that causes H.A.R.D syndrome. It only affects the baby if Dad carries it too. My sister had a different Dad who also had the gene and sadly died. I could be a carrier but there's no test for it yet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

VivianJean said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Because I didn't have a full 3 hours sleep beforehand. I guess I will have to wait until Monday and see if AF arrives and maybe discard again then.
> 
> If my CM is a cross between watery, creamy and EWCM today I put EWCM don't I?
> 
> I think put it in and make a note and be aware that you have some variability with AF date as a result. Either way you are covered from a BD stand-point, you guys got busy the day before both possible O dates.
> 
> Yes, put the most fertile in :)Click to expand...

Thank goodness. My sex drive has taken a nose dive again!


----------



## VivianJean

Fragile X is caused by a gene doubling on the X chrom... and it builds up over generations... kind of like mercury in fish - the little fish get mercury in their systems, then the middle sized fish eat them and get a big hit and then the large deep sea fish eat them and they end up with severe levels of mercury in their tissue.

Someone in my family had it and passed it on - my mother was likely the carrier and now she passed it onto me. My mother was probably low to intermediate risk... the generation before who passed it to her was probably low... 

It causes intellectual disabilities and behavioral and motor deficits. 

And because that is really f*cking sad here is a story that will make you laugh:

https://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/2013/10/10/13/36/weatherman-accidentally-eats-cat-vomit


----------



## VivianJean

Augh HARD sounds terrible. Fragile is slower and needs generations to emerge.


----------



## SmallTownGal

VivianJean said:


> Is it just me or did anyone else have a moment when they saw MTHFR and thought..
> 
> MOTHER F*CKER... ? I was so confused...

:lol: Great, now I'm going to be reading it that way in my head from now on! :p

-----

Bummer about HARD and Fragile X (and my condolences for your sister, BB!) FX'd for neither getting passed on!

---------



VivianJean said:


> https://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/2013/10/10/13/36/weatherman-accidentally-eats-cat-vomit

OMG, LOL! :lol: And this is why you don't eat stuff from the floor, Mister Weatherman! :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Genetics is a scary thing! Fx for those of you with issues in that area! 

Bb, try not to stress! :)Il it looks like you covered the bases. Time to hurry up and wait again :)

So I woke up so hot and sweating! ! Ugh! I took my temp anyway. It was 98.5!! Now I know one doesn't mean much in the whole scheme, but that one is WAY off where it usually runs. I'm thinking it's related to a Clomid hot flash. I've been hot all morning. It's 40something outside and here i am opening the windows.. lol. I took my last clomid this morning. Will start guaifennesin in case I O next week. I have read 5-7, 5-10, and 5-12 days after the last pill. Such a big window, I'm starting now. Hoping its Thursday or before though. I'm nervous about this camping trip messing up my chances.. if so then maybe we will get a BFP to be thankful for on Thanksgiving. I want this so bad, but I cant let something i have so little control over dictate my life though.. it will all work out in the end


----------



## Lotalaughs16

CantHrdlyWait said:


> So I was terrified to tell DH all day about the pregnancy. I don't know why, I just was. We both had decided we were going to try right after the wedding but I was really surprised it happened right away! I decided to just tell DH instead of trying to come up with something cute. So when we got home he didn't even come in from the car as we needed to run some errands. As I was getting in the car I had a strange look on my face and I just stared at him for like 20 seconds. He said "What?" and I said "i'm pregnant!" he immediatley just smiled and teared up and said "really!?" I was like "yes!" and he kissed me and smiled. It went SO well. Now I kind of wish I did something cute.. oh well! All night he's kept yelling "this is amazing!!!!!!" and stopped me dead in my tracks in the parking lot and just hugged me and got all teary again. He is so proud!!!

Aww that is adorable...I'm glad it went well telling him!!


VivianJean said:


> Is it just me or did anyone else have a moment when they saw MTHFR and thought..
> 
> MOTHER F*CKER... ? I was so confused....

Definitely have been reading it like that and giggling at my desk...I'm so immature.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt-Congrats!! 
STG-Very sound advice, I think that ttc has made me more religious. Because the doomsday voice is just evil! 
I don't know if I have any genetic issues but I because of my blood type and my husbands I will have to get shots, if I conceive. On a positive side this girl will probably have a new computer by next weekend. So those of you that are sick of me be ready. I will be back.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good, i miss you! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Is it just me or did anyone else have a moment when they saw MTHFR and thought..
> 
> MOTHER F*CKER... ? I was so confused...
> 
> I have Fragile X in my genes- I'm intermediate risk. Which means my kids will probably be absolutely fine.. but if they end up carriers then their grandkids might not be so swell... Basically my options are donated eggs or they can screen the embryos... fail. I'm not interested.

I've seen it referred to as the "Monday, Thursday, Friday" mutation... LOL

I'm not going to worry, be stressed or scared. It's all in God's hands and that is the best place to put it. I will keep doing my part with my natural supplements, BDing and, most importantly, faith and prayer. 

People with the MTHFR mutation usually get extra high doses of folate as part of their treatment. Also, baby aspirin is part of the treatment so I'm happy that Ash reminded me of the benefits of it. I started taking the BA like 3-4 days before learning about my MTHFR mutation. The heterozygous mutation (the one i have) is not as serious and is not likely to be the cause of my early miscarriages. Most women with the heterozygous mutation have a normal pregnancy with healthy babies so I am not going to overanalyze anything and scare myself.

I believe one of the treatments for MTHFR is taking Lovenox or Heparin shots but I'm not keen on medications. I'm not saying i would never do it but, more than likely i won't . With the MTHFR mutation the body can't break down folic acid into the usable, natural folate. I don't take folic acid anyway. My raw multivitamins have 800mcg of folate so I'm good there. I ordered an extra 800mcg of folate supplements and B6 and B12 to help with absorpbtion. Folate is the best to take if you are TTC or pregnant whether you have the mutation or not. The body absorbs it faster and there's no "middle man". 

All that being said, MTHFR mutations are VERY common (40% of the population). So common in fact that I am almost positive i am not the only one in this forum to have it. I highly suggest women get tested for it. If the mutation is homozygous the risks are higher. Also, people with the mutation are at higher risk of cardiovascular disease and their babies are at a slightly higher risk for other major issues which I will not get into due to their highly sensitive nature. 

I'm not trying to scare anyone but I've done a lot of reading in the last 24 hours and I've come to the conclusion that testing for it (very simple to do) can prove very helpful.

Aaaannnd on that note, I'm off to my garden! The leaf spot and pickleworms completely took over my cucumbers. I'm going to pull them all out and try again. My peppers and cherry tomatoes on the other hand.... :happydance:



******The science teacher in me wanted to add this:

Heterozygous: only one copy of the mutation, one allele of the gene on one chromosome
Homozygous: two copies of the mutation, two alleles of the gene on both chromosomes

Remember, we have 46 chromosomes in each of our cells. 23 from from mom and 23 from dad. The only exception is our gametes (sex chromosomes) which have 23 chromosomes. Sperm and egg each with 23 chromosomes combine during fertilization to produce a cell with 46 chromosomes. Nine months later= BABY!


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning girls! 

Britt- About what you were asking earlier.. I say you call your OB or whoever immediately! Sometimes they have loooots of scheduling issues. They will most likely schedule you somewhere b/w 7-9 wks but still, just in case there's a wait, you may want to tell them now and get it out of the way! :) 

Ohh p.s. so glad DH reacted in that way.. got teary eyed, awh! Congrats again!


----------



## morganwhite7

Question for all you doctors out there- Safe to take Emergen-C to prevent a cold? I feel one coming on and want to try and ward it off. Or maybe a zinc supplement? JW what's safe and what's not, and what would work best. Mercy en advance ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

I would drink OJ :) I was too afraid ro take anything. Or call uour doctors office and ask if it's safe.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would call the dr. My prenatals have 100% of the vitamin c needed so I don't know how much more vit c drops/juice will help.


----------



## morganwhite7

Smart thinking girls.. thanks :)

Hope you all are enjoying this beautiful fall weather!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nothing to enjoy here in Maryland as it's been raining for about 3 days. It's calling for a 50% chance of rain for my Marathon. UGH.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am trying to enjoy it now that af is gone I can break out my leggings!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my, sorry Britt. Hey we'll be coming to Baltimore Thanksgiving Day for the Steelers/Ravens game! (even though we suck ;)) Any suggestions on some good places to visit, I've only found a cool old train station to have brunch at. We have 5 days between flights, wondering what that heck we'll do there in the dead winter after the game is over!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh Morgan! I'm a steelers fan too. Baltimore will be a tough crowd. Just be prepared for that! They can get downright MEAN and NASTY in Baltimore. 

The inner harbor is pretty much the only place i'd visit downtown. It's got a lot of nice restaurants, and there is a huge aquarium! Fells point is also beautiful! It's a bunch of little pubs, and shops, and more restaurants! Other than that, I'm not real sure. My DH works in Baltimore and he hates it! LOL


----------



## BubsMom17

Ah fellow Steelers fans! Man they are doing poorly right now, right?


----------



## goldstns

for those worried about genetics... I wouldn't worry and just use your own eggs... assuming your DH doesn't have mutated gene as well. I am a carrier of cystic fibrosis and DH is not... so our kids will have a 50% chance of being carriers as well (but they wont have it). My DH is a carrier for spinal muscular something... and I am not a carrier ...so kids once again have a 50% chance of being carriers, but wont have it. My recommendation is when your kids are ready to have kids of their own that you ask them to get genetic screening done because that will give them information on if your grandkids will have it. At that point they can make the decision on what to do. I am in the same place, but I think it is just good knowledge to know, but not something to worry about. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HWPG

i ovulated!
"drop it like it's hot, drop it like it's hot"
yay, tww!


----------



## prgirl_11

goldstns said:


> for those worried about genetics... I wouldn't worry and just use your own eggs... assuming your DH doesn't have mutated gene as well. I am a carrier of cystic fibrosis and DH is not... so our kids will have a 50% chance of being carriers as well (but they wont have it). My DH is a carrier for spinal muscular something... and I am not a carrier ...so kids once again have a 50% chance of being carriers, but wont have it. My recommendation is when your kids are ready to have kids of their own that you ask them to get genetic screening done because that will give them information on if your grandkids will have it. At that point they can make the decision on what to do. I am in the same place, but I think it is just good knowledge to know, but not something to worry about. GOOD LUCK!

You are correct Nikki! The other thing to keep in mind, at least with MTHFR, is that even if you are just a carrier (heterozygous) there are certain environmental stressors and chemicals that can cause certain, more serious, complications for the child even if they are just a carrier. For example, problems with detoxification and metals adhering (molecularly speaking) which can trigger things like autism. All of these problems can be prevented but only when those with the mutation know what to stay away from and what to do. (Example: I am now at a higher risk for cardiovascular disease meaning I need to get off my lazy behind and exercise!)

Again, I am only going on what I've read about the MTHFR mutation and using my Biology background. 24 hours of Googling MTHFR doesn't make me an expert LOL :haha:

I hope this helps someone. <3


I wanted to add, from what I read, that with MTHFR, even if you are just a carrier (heterozygous), you still have some of the effects as if you were homozygous only you have them less and it's not as serious. It's one of those "unique" genetic traits.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh, crappy day at work = crappy mood. Nothing in particular but I could just sit and cry!

Hope all you ladies are good :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Mirolee!!!!!!


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> i ovulated!
> "drop it like it's hot, drop it like it's hot"
> yay, tww!

*twerks*

And thanks girls for the genetic info. Yeah, we had a talk - decided not a big deal. I looked back at my report and only *just* scraped into the intermediate category so nothing to get stressed about.

Augh Steelers... I had to live in Pittsburgh for 12 months and had to listen to the godawful "here we go" song almost every day. Sorry ladies. Not a fan over here - I OD'd a long time ago on all things Steelers ;). When i first arrived from Australia and would go running with my dog (black) I couldnt figure out why people were cheering me... then I realized my running outfit was black and yellow. :dohh::haha:

MY TEMP DIDNT RISE!!!! 96.9!!! However also don't have any strong lines on OPKs so now waiting to see some darker outcomes after ive POAS. Nothing remotely +ive so far (except for a random one that was darker than -ive but still not quite +ive on day 10 - weird. DH arrives tonight 9pm. Aiming to BD before midnight. 

Sadly my housemate's car got hit this morning by a ****** in a big truck who then sped away. He was meant to have a boys night out but his car might be out of action and needing some serious repairs- i'm hoping my offer to "drop him off anywhere he needs to go" means he still goes out so I can howl at the moon with reckless abandon.


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Genetics is a scary thing! Fx for those of you with issues in that area!
> 
> Bb, try not to stress! :)Il it looks like you covered the bases. Time to hurry up and wait again :)
> 
> So I woke up so hot and sweating! ! Ugh! I took my temp anyway. It was 98.5!! Now I know one doesn't mean much in the whole scheme, but that one is WAY off where it usually runs. I'm thinking it's related to a Clomid hot flash. I've been hot all morning. It's 40something outside and here i am opening the windows.. lol. I took my last clomid this morning. Will start guaifennesin in case I O next week. I have read 5-7, 5-10, and 5-12 days after the last pill. Such a big window, I'm starting now. Hoping its Thursday or before though. I'm nervous about this camping trip messing up my chances.. if so then maybe we will get a BFP to be thankful for on Thanksgiving. I want this so bad, but I cant let something i have so little control over dictate my life though.. it will all work out in the end

That's totally what it is. I would hot flash for 2-3 days after my last pill. I took my first pill last night at 11pm and slept through my symptoms I think because I am not experiencing any so far. Last cycle all I had was the flashes. Good luck!



HWPG said:


> i ovulated!
> "drop it like it's hot, drop it like it's hot"
> yay, tww!

Woohoo :bunny:

So I set up my HSG test for Tuesday and I am freaking out. I am such a nervous patient. I am going to be so freaking screwed when I get pregnant. The test is being done by Dr. Ted Lee and I am so uncomfortable with that. I always request a woman because I just don't want a strange dude down there. I am basically SOL if I want the test done this month. Dr. Lee is the only one available to do it. I am going to have to suck it up and get it done. I wish DH could be back there with me :wacko:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nichole. So will my temps stay weird too? Fx for you, too! Did you ask if he could be with you??

That's good Amelia!


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Genetics is a scary thing! Fx for those of you with issues in that area!
> 
> Bb, try not to stress! :)Il it looks like you covered the bases. Time to hurry up and wait again :)
> 
> So I woke up so hot and sweating! ! Ugh! I took my temp anyway. It was 98.5!! Now I know one doesn't mean much in the whole scheme, but that one is WAY off where it usually runs. I'm thinking it's related to a Clomid hot flash. I've been hot all morning. It's 40something outside and here i am opening the windows.. lol. I took my last clomid this morning. Will start guaifennesin in case I O next week. I have read 5-7, 5-10, and 5-12 days after the last pill. Such a big window, I'm starting now. Hoping its Thursday or before though. I'm nervous about this camping trip messing up my chances.. if so then maybe we will get a BFP to be thankful for on Thanksgiving. I want this so bad, but I cant let something i have so little control over dictate my life though.. it will all work out in the end
> 
> That's totally what it is. I would hot flash for 2-3 days after my last pill. I took my first pill last night at 11pm and slept through my symptoms I think because I am not experiencing any so far. Last cycle all I had was the flashes. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> i ovulated!
> "drop it like it's hot, drop it like it's hot"
> yay, tww!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo :bunny:
> 
> So I set up my HSG test for Tuesday and I am freaking out. I am such a nervous patient. I am going to be so freaking screwed when I get pregnant. The test is being done by Dr. Ted Lee and I am so uncomfortable with that. I always request a woman because I just don't want a strange dude down there. I am basically SOL if I want the test done this month. Dr. Lee is the only one available to do it. I am going to have to suck it up and get it done. I wish DH could be back there with me :wacko:Click to expand...


:hugs: it will be okay but I totally get what you mean. I try to only have lady doctors, doesn't always work out though. You gotta do what you gotta do! :flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Your temps should probably regulate after a day or 2. I never had it go that high myself. You must have temped right in the middle of a flash. It's basically an x-ray so DH can't be in there.


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> i ovulated!
> "drop it like it's hot, drop it like it's hot"
> yay, tww!

Sweet! :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> Your temps should probably regulate after a day or 2. I never had it go that high myself. You must have temped right in the middle of a flash. It's basically an x-ray so DH can't be in there.

Thanks! I dont know if I should go ahead and plug them in.. i will and i can always take them out if I need to. I'm sorry dh can't go! :( fx for good news though!


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay for the HSG, Nichole!! All will go well! eta-- I see a male doctor and actually prefer it. They're a lot more gentle and compassionate. All the women doctors and NP's I see are kind of rough.

Amelia, woohoo! Your chances are looking good this month!

Mirolee, LOL! Glad you O'd!

STG-- Doctor said that they consider anything under 5 to be negative, but in this instance, they're considering 6 to be negative too. He said that there could have been a chemical pregnancy that occurred, but given the sperm analysis, they don't think so. We're going to do a repeat prolactin next week. 

AFM, we have decided to take a break from trying for a year or so. It kind of kills me to put this on hold, but we really need a break, and we really need all the emotional turmoil to calm down before we give it another go. The past few weeks have been really tough-- I kept finding myself resenting him for his infertility, without realizing that its really something he has _no_ control over. I want him to know that I'm focusing entirely on his health and safety right now, that TTC can wait. The most important thing here is that he gets his body healthy enough to function properly. I'm going to have an IUD put in tomorrow (while on AF) more to stop AF from coming, but also to take the pressure off of OH. All the testing, surgeries, etc. will take a toll on him, and I don't need him to feel an excessive amount of pressure. I have never had an issue with AF regulating after an IUD. I get my cycle back the day my IUD comes out, and I generally O 14 days later. 

OH has 3 more SA's in the next 6 months, as well as ultrasounds and a possible varicocele surgery. He has also been put on a vitamin regime- similar to Nikki's hubs but also large doses of Vit D and folic acid. I'll have the IUD taken out as soon as the doctors say we have a chance/ OH is ready to give it a go again. Right now, we're not in a place to even try.

I'll still be here, keeping up with all of you and following along. Just not an active participant!


----------



## asmcsm

Lotalaughs16 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did anyone else have a moment when they saw MTHFR and thought..
> 
> MOTHER F*CKER... ? I was so confused....
> 
> Definitely have been reading it like that and giggling at my desk...I'm so immature.Click to expand...

LOL I did that as well



HWPG said:


> i ovulated!
> "drop it like it's hot, drop it like it's hot"
> yay, tww!

WOOHOOO!! Yay Mirolee!!



VivianJean said:


> Augh Steelers... I had to live in Pittsburgh for 12 months and had to listen to the godawful "here we go" song almost every day. Sorry ladies. Not a fan over here - I OD'd a long time ago on all things Steelers ;). When i first arrived from Australia and would go running with my dog (black) I couldnt figure out why people were cheering me... then I realized my running outfit was black and yellow. :dohh::haha:
> 
> MY TEMP DIDNT RISE!!!! 96.9!!! However also don't have any strong lines on OPKs so now waiting to see some darker outcomes after ive POAS. Nothing remotely +ive so far (except for a random one that was darker than -ive but still not quite +ive on day 10 - weird. DH arrives tonight 9pm. Aiming to BD before midnight.

YAY for not missing O!!!! :happydance:



NDTaber9211 said:


> So I set up my HSG test for Tuesday and I am freaking out. I am such a nervous patient. I am going to be so freaking screwed when I get pregnant. The test is being done by Dr. Ted Lee and I am so uncomfortable with that. I always request a woman because I just don't want a strange dude down there. I am basically SOL if I want the test done this month. Dr. Lee is the only one available to do it. I am going to have to suck it up and get it done. I wish DH could be back there with me :wacko:

I know what you mean Nichole, I generally request female doctors too. But when I went to the emergency room for my miscarriage the doctor that was working at the time was a man so he had to go down there and check my cervix. It really isn't as bad or awkward as you think it's gonna be. Everything will be fine.


----------



## NDTaber9211

:hugs: I think your plan sounds great Amanda. You have such a good attitude about everything that is going on. I hope the vitamins and everything else they are going for DH helps and he starts producing some swimmers. I am glad you are staying around here with us. We would miss you a ton if you left.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Yay for the HSG, Nichole!! All will go well! eta-- I see a male doctor and actually prefer it. They're a lot more gentle and compassionate. All the women doctors and NP's I see are kind of rough.
> 
> Amelia, woohoo! Your chances are looking good this month!
> 
> Mirolee, LOL! Glad you O'd!
> 
> STG-- Doctor said that they consider anything under 5 to be negative, but in this instance, they're considering 6 to be negative too. He said that there could have been a chemical pregnancy that occurred, but given the sperm analysis, they don't think so. We're going to do a repeat prolactin next week.
> 
> AFM, we have decided to take a break from trying for a year or so. It kind of kills me to put this on hold, but we really need a break, and we really need all the emotional turmoil to calm down before we give it another go. The past few weeks have been really tough-- I kept finding myself resenting him for his infertility, without realizing that its really something he has _no_ control over. I want him to know that I'm focusing entirely on his health and safety right now, that TTC can wait. The most important thing here is that he gets his body healthy enough to function properly. I'm going to have an IUD put in tomorrow (while on AF) more to stop AF from coming, but also to take the pressure off of OH. All the testing, surgeries, etc. will take a toll on him, and I don't need him to feel an excessive amount of pressure. I have never had an issue with AF regulating after an IUD. I get my cycle back the day my IUD comes out, and I generally O 14 days later.
> 
> OH has 3 more SA's in the next 6 months, as well as ultrasounds and a possible varicocele surgery. He has also been put on a vitamin regime- similar to Nikki's hubs but also large doses of Vit D and folic acid. I'll have the IUD taken out as soon as the doctors say we have a chance/ OH is ready to give it a go again. Right now, we're not in a place to even try.
> 
> I'll still be here, keeping up with all of you and following along. Just not an active participant!

Sorry to hear that you're having to put off TTC, but it definitely makes sense. You don't want the stress of all this stuff to make you and OH fall apart. It will be good for both of you to take the time to just be together without having to stress about TTC. Looks like he has a long road ahead of him with surgeries and such, I hope that it all pays off and you guys get the baby that you want so badly. Will be sad though for you to not be as active on here :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- Yay for Oing!!!!

Amelia- your story about Pittsburgh CRACKS me up! 

Amanda - Sorry about putting off TTC, but I think you're right about it taking some pressure off the relationship. Please stick around!


----------



## VivianJean

AMANDA!!!!

So proud of you and your attitude - you are protecting your hubs and YOU and that's awesome and will make you guys strong throughout these challenges.

Are you thinking of coming to LA soon? I have two dogs and a love of hiking... if you ever feel like getting some nasty LA air into your lugs (or we can just sit and eat and watch the freaks in Venice) x


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ladies. I will def still be here, cheering you all on. I can't wait to see all of your pretty little babies! It feels like the right thing to do right now. I kept on saying that _something_ needed to change. I was in such a rut. I wasn't happy with my job, my body, my car, my house, etc. and realized that it was probably all the stress of TTC that was turning me into a really angry person. I've been working out a lot regardless, and I still hate my job today (just one of those days..) but everything is looking up now.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Woohoo Mirolee!! Now snoop dog is stuck in my head for the rest of the day lol

Yay Amelia for not missing O, ill keep my fingers crossed for you to catch that eggie!

Amanda, I'm so sorry that you have to put off TTC that must be a hard decision for you but I think its great that you are switching your focus to getting oh healthy and I'm sure it will help him keep a positive outlook on the situation knowing you are standing by him.

AFM, cd7 here...I heard back from the dr about my day 3 labs...everything is completely normal which is good but doesnt explain my lack of AF for 100+ days! I am going to start OPKs on sunday and attempt SMEP...but I don't know when I should start taking the guaifesen since I have no idea when I will ovulate. Will it hurt if I start taking it now and continue until O or should I wait a few days to start? I also did an OPK just now bc I can't help myself and there is a darker line than i was expecting...definitely not positive obviously but pretty dark...im confused now.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> AMANDA!!!!
> 
> So proud of you and your attitude - you are protecting your hubs and YOU and that's awesome and will make you guys strong throughout these challenges.
> 
> Are you thinking of coming to LA soon? I have two dogs and a love of hiking... if you ever feel like getting some nasty LA air into your lugs (or we can just sit and eat and watch the freaks in Venice) x

YEP! I was going to go this weekend but its the oakland A's playoffs and OH has demanded that I stay to watch it with him. My best friend's (soon to be) fiance called a few weeks ago and is going to propose soon, and wants me there. So we are trying to coordinate a weekend for me to come down, take her out for a day for mani/pedi's, blowouts, etc, so he can get the house ready for his proposal :) I'll prob stay a few days, and we can DEF get some drinks and hike with the pups! She just moved to the valley, but her office (shes an attorney) is in BH on Wilshire! I have been craving crepes from the Grove forever, too :)


----------



## VivianJean

PS: Nicole - I'm with Ash - my termination doc was a dude and my Obgyn was a chick and frankly I preferred the dude - wasnt awkward, he was, if anything, extra gentle.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> AMANDA!!!!
> 
> So proud of you and your attitude - you are protecting your hubs and YOU and that's awesome and will make you guys strong throughout these challenges.
> 
> Are you thinking of coming to LA soon? I have two dogs and a love of hiking... if you ever feel like getting some nasty LA air into your lugs (or we can just sit and eat and watch the freaks in Venice) x
> 
> YEP! I was going to go this weekend but its the oakland A's playoffs and OH has demanded that I stay to watch it with him. My best friend's (soon to be) fiance called a few weeks ago and is going to propose soon, and wants me there. So we are trying to coordinate a weekend for me to come down, take her out for a day for mani/pedi's, blowouts, etc, so he can get the house ready for his proposal :) I'll prob stay a few days, and we can DEF get some drinks and hike with the pups! She just moved to the valley, but her office (shes an attorney) is in BH on Wilshire! I have been craving crepes from the Grove forever, too :)Click to expand...

WOOOOOO It's a MTHFKING DATE


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> PS: Nicole - I'm with Ash - my termination doc was a dude and my Obgyn was a chick and frankly I preferred the dude - wasnt awkward, he was, if anything, extra gentle.

I've had a D&C performed by both a chick and a dude-- I cried through the whole procedure done by the chick, I was in SO much pain, she was really rough, etc. I threw up during the procedure I was in so much pain. The D&C last year after my MC was done by a dude. While it was still uncomfortable, it was nothing like before and really quite easy. 

I think, because men don't have vagina's and have very little to compare it to, they are extra gentle. The only real comparison they have is getting hit in their junk, and that obviously hurts like none other.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I easily perfer men over women doctors. I had to see a woman GYN once and she just kept writing my pain off because "she had that once, and it was nothing" It really pissed me off. Men don't have vagina's or ovaries, so they can't compare pain.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I easily perfer men over women doctors. I had to see a woman GYN once and she just kept writing my pain off because "she had that once, and it was nothing" It really pissed me off. Men don't have vagina's or ovaries, so they can't compare pain.

my thoughts exactly! My male doctor is super sympathetic to all of my pain, as well as any questions or concerns. I really appreciate it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I easily perfer men over women doctors. I had to see a woman GYN once and she just kept writing my pain off because "she had that once, and it was nothing" It really pissed me off. Men don't have vagina's or ovaries, so they can't compare pain.
> 
> my thoughts exactly! My male doctor is super sympathetic to all of my pain, as well as any questions or concerns. I really appreciate it.Click to expand...

Me too. I really wanted to punch the woman gyn in the face. Uh. Just because "your pain was normal" doesn't mean that mine is! SO yeah.. I tend to avoid women docs. haha


----------



## HWPG

my dad grew up in Pittsburgh so i am, by default, a Steelers fan. (yay, joiner!)
nichole, my HSG really wasnt that bad. it was painful for about 30 seconds while they inserted the catheter thingy. like a PAP smear but lasts a little longer. i dont remember if i took anything before hand, but i think you can - i probably did, like ibruprofen, 'cause they say it can cause cramps. afterwards, i went out to lunch with my work group - drove myself there and back. wore a pad becuase the iodine and dye is what leaks out of you - dont want that! really, though, on a scale of 1-10, it was maybe a 3 for being uncomfortable and an 8 during that minute or so. also, my dr is female but the xray dude was a dude. it's... um... strange to have your legs up, thing in your hoo-ha, and 3-4 ppl in the room (i had my mom, dr, nurse, xray dude). but they're all "this is normal". 
girl, you GOT this - and we're ALL cheering you on!


----------



## NDTaber9211

You were able to have your mom in there?? I really want to get DH back there with me. I never thought of it that way with male doctors. I am very self conscious so this is going to be super difficult for me but I know it must be done. Ugh I hope they let DH back there. The lady on the phone said no but I am still going to try and fight for it.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I am so sorry, but I admire your dedication and selflessness. That action speaks volumes. I hope that things happen quickly and go smoothly for you both. I'm glad you plan to stick around here :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't blame you Nichole! I would, too. 

No OPKS for 3 days after clomid? Is that right? I took the last today so would Sunday be ok or Monday? I don't want to miss it!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'd start on cd 11. I doubt you will miss it if you waited. You can start opks now but there is a possibility of a false pos because of the clomid.


----------



## HWPG

i have gotten false positives (or ALMOST positives, enough to make me freak out) when i tested within 3 days of my last clomid. even this time around, i started on cd13 and it was still pretty dark - but i knew my trickster body!
nichole, i would argue with the nurse/dr. my mom is a nurse, and she was like, "you have extra lead aprons, right?" and they let her stay. it was not even discussed that she would not be there. all he needs is a lead apron, which they usually have multiple of. yes, she was there, and got to see my uterus and open tubes. (i love science). dont let them push you around!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am definitely going try my hardest to get DH back there. Thanks Mirolee!


----------



## goldstns

sending all my support to both Robert and Nichole!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I guess I will start them on Monday. I'm just nervous that I will be an early O-er and miss it. Cover it with BD I guess. The "sex schedule" starts on Tuesday. I'm nervous because it's on paper. Lol. I don't want to stress Hubby out! And we wont BD on cd 15 or 16. This egg better cooperate! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I never got any bd schedule or anything with my clomid. I just try to stick to an every other day thing.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's my plan and thats what it is. It just writes it down. It just freaks me out having it on paper. Hubby said when he saw it, "I thought this was supposed to be fun.." :( I hid it after that.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Just tell him you aren't going to do what the paper says, you just want to have fun too. Then make him think you are just insatiable out of no where and just want a lot of sex lol. That's what I do. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> That's my plan and thats what it is. It just writes it down. It just freaks me out having it on paper. Hubby said when he saw it, "I thought this was supposed to be fun.." :( I hid it after that.

That's what my husband says. He also says it's not sex anymore it's baby making. Puts far too much pressure on himself :(


----------



## HWPG

i just tell my OH that starting X day, he's up to bat. all men are different, but sometimes you need to say "the game is on". i found, for us, that feeling like a team with the same goal in mind still keeps the sexy alive even though we are having semi-schedule sex.


----------



## HWPG

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=683489&d=1381427754

cassidy, will you tweak this image? (if it comes thru - might take me a couple tries)


----------



## frsttimemama

Nicole so funny you say that. That's what I've been doing anyway haha. It has worked so far so I will probably just continue. He's not stupid though.. he knows too I think. I feel like there's so much pressure on me and most of it comes from myself I think. I'm sure you all get that feeling!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My libido is so up and down that when it's up, DH doesn't question it, he just enjoys the fun lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Same here, unless OH is really sick, really tired, or baseball is on, I can always get some :) OH is generally always up for it..literally.


Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So frustrated. I just can't shake the feeling of "maybe I shouldn't do the marathon" I've literally went back and forth 800x today. UGHHHH. Someone please tell me again that RUNNING can't cause a miscarriage (as long as I take precautions)


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> So frustrated. I just can't shake the feeling of "maybe I shouldn't do the marathon" I've literally went back and forth 800x today. UGHHHH. Someone please tell me again that RUNNING can't cause a miscarriage (as long as I take precautions)

Running is perfectly fine during pregnancy. Give your doctor a call and ask, if you have any doubts, too :) HOWEVER, if you aren't feeling good about it, then listen to your body. Some people just don't feel safe exercising during pregnancy, esp. early pregnancy. others feel just fine. If you're already running, and already in good shape, you shouldn't have any problems!


----------



## BubsMom17

CantHrdlyWait said:


> So frustrated. I just can't shake the feeling of "maybe I shouldn't do the marathon" I've literally went back and forth 800x today. UGHHHH. Someone please tell me again that RUNNING can't cause a miscarriage (as long as I take precautions)

Honey I ran until 5 months pregnant! As long as you listen to your body, it is safe! Your body is accustomed to running. It's not like you decided yesterday to start running, which would be a no-no. :thumbup:


----------



## VivianJean

I didnt know i was preg and i was cross fitting, lol. OOOOOPS.

and re: planned sexy-time... DH is in two minds about it - he grumbles that it's "not fun" but he's all about "being up to bat" in fact I think he likes it because there isn't any pressure from me to make it last - i'm ok with it being a flash in the pan so to speak if it means we get our BDing in within our narrow window. lol


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> I didnt know i was preg and i was cross fitting, lol. OOOOOPS.
> 
> and re: planned sexy-time... DH is in two minds about it - he grumbles that it's "not fun" but he's all about "being up to bat" in fact I think he likes it because there isn't any pressure from me to make it last - i'm ok with it being a flash in the pan so to speak if it means we get our BDing in within our narrow window. lol

LMAO, DH used to try and make it last, finally I just told him that I'm completely okay with it being quick, in fact sometimes I prefer it was(especially when you've done it 3 nights in a row and your lady bits are suffering). Most of the time I'm finished before he is anyway haha


----------



## clynn11

Amanda :hugs: I totally understand needing the break. I think you guys are taking a huge step in the direction to getting your babe, it may take a while but I whole-heartedly believe you will get there in the end!! Really interesting though that your hCG came back at a 6! Makes me wonder...

Nichole- Hoping for great results from your HSG!!!

Britt- I'm sure running will be perfectly fine <3 But don't do it if all it will do is stress you more!!

Brittany- How are you doing?!

Mirolee- WOOHOO! This month is the month!!! Hopefully i'm not too far behind you!!

AFM, CD9. Will hopefully be O'ing CD12. Starting BD-a-thon tonight. Hoping for the next 3 nights. We will see. Softcups are in the drawer next to my bed waiting (BTW Ash, i'm good on softcups for now and hopefully will have tons leftover too, but if I end up taking way longer to TTC I may hit you up about them ;) ) lol

My temps are super low this month, wondering if I have stronger hormones when ovulating from one side than the other, is that possible?


----------



## VivianJean

OOOh me too re: low temps! I'm like .3-.5 lower super weird.


----------



## RobertRedford

An hour and 17 minutes left of the work day! Gah time needs to hurry up. 

AF has been really nice this time around. Cramps were terrible day 1, then nothing. I'm basically spotting. weird!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Amanda :hugs: I totally understand needing the break. I think you guys are taking a huge step in the direction to getting your babe, it may take a while but I whole-heartedly believe you will get there in the end!! Really interesting though that your hCG came back at a 6! Makes me wonder...

I am curious too, I wonder if it has anything to do with the high prolactin. I will have a repeat done next week and I'm curious to see if its still at 6!


----------



## RobertRedford

holy cow. just found the candy bowl at work and ate my weight in snickers. yup. AF is here.


----------



## VivianJean

welcome to my peanut addicted hell


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> welcome to my peanut addicted hell

I cant.stop.eating them. They're mini snickers, no less. so I keep reaching for more more more.

oh, and starbursts.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies for the reassurance about the running. I'm good. I got my race BIB and swag bag today and now I'm pumped!


----------



## asmcsm

Going to update you guys over here. Went to first apt today. Blood draw, pelvic exam and abdominal US. Still too early to see anything and will have to wait till tomorrow or monday for hcg results. Viability scan on 10/25


----------



## HWPG

Cassidy, tweak pls? Link to picture page 119


----------



## clynn11

Oops sorry Mirolee! Going to look/tweak now!


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee-

So the wondfos look like a bad batch with really horrible dye runs. I had a really shitty one cycle before last that was a dye run perfectly in the test line but it was false :( But I may see a very shadowy something on the FRER!
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HWPG

Thanks! It's for a gf on here who just did her first iui. You're a pro!


----------



## asmcsm

I see it on the frer :)


----------



## VivianJean

Me too!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay for O, Mirolee! :happydance:

Glad you didn't miss O, Amelia! :happydance:



NDTaber9211 said:


> So I set up my HSG test for Tuesday and I am freaking out. I am such a nervous patient. I am going to be so freaking screwed when I get pregnant. The test is being done by Dr. Ted Lee and I am so uncomfortable with that. I always request a woman because I just don't want a strange dude down there. I am basically SOL if I want the test done this month. Dr. Lee is the only one available to do it. I am going to have to suck it up and get it done. I wish DH could be back there with me :wacko:

I used to feel the same way, until I got a bad yeast infection and was so desperate for a cure that I didn't care who poked around down there so long as they gave me a cure, and so I settled for seeing the guy doc that was available, as opposed to my usual lady doc. After that first guy doc, I didn't feel so bothered anymore (it wasn't as weird/awkward as I thought it would be). Now, as long as the bedside manner is good, I don't care if the doc is a girl or a guy (I'm always a little nervous about seeing a new doc, though).



RobertRedford said:


> STG-- Doctor said that they consider anything under 5 to be negative, but in this instance, they're considering 6 to be negative too. He said that there could have been a chemical pregnancy that occurred, but given the sperm analysis, they don't think so. We're going to do a repeat prolactin next week.
> 
> AFM, we have decided to take a break from trying for a year or so. It kind of kills me to put this on hold, but we really need a break, and we really need all the emotional turmoil to calm down before we give it another go. The past few weeks have been really tough-- I kept finding myself resenting him for his infertility, without realizing that its really something he has _no_ control over. I want him to know that I'm focusing entirely on his health and safety right now, that TTC can wait. The most important thing here is that he gets his body healthy enough to function properly. I'm going to have an IUD put in tomorrow (while on AF) more to stop AF from coming, but also to take the pressure off of OH. All the testing, surgeries, etc. will take a toll on him, and I don't need him to feel an excessive amount of pressure. I have never had an issue with AF regulating after an IUD. I get my cycle back the day my IUD comes out, and I generally O 14 days later.
> 
> OH has 3 more SA's in the next 6 months, as well as ultrasounds and a possible varicocele surgery. He has also been put on a vitamin regime- similar to Nikki's hubs but also large doses of Vit D and folic acid. I'll have the IUD taken out as soon as the doctors say we have a chance/ OH is ready to give it a go again. Right now, we're not in a place to even try.
> 
> I'll still be here, keeping up with all of you and following along. Just not an active participant!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ah, well, at least the high prolactin will probably be an easy fix with meds, esp since it's only a little high. FX'd it is within normal on your next test, so you don't even have to deal with it. (I wonder if the high prolactin could cause the hcg to be 6... Hope they get some answers on that mysterious hcg count for you soon!)

As hard as it is to take a break, that indeed sounds like the wisest and kindest thing to do in this case (for both you and your DH). And your DH is lucky to have you standing by him with so much support. I'll be keeping you both in my prayers, and I'm glad you are sticking around to keep up with us! :hugs:



RobertRedford said:


> Thanks, Ladies. I will def still be here, cheering you all on. I can't wait to see all of your pretty little babies! It feels like the right thing to do right now. I kept on saying that _something_ needed to change. I was in such a rut. I wasn't happy with my job, my body, my car, my house, etc. and realized that it was probably all the stress of TTC that was turning me into a really angry person. I've been working out a lot regardless, and I still hate my job today (just one of those days..) but everything is looking up now.

So glad the change is already doing you good! :thumbup: I admire your attitude here so much!



Lotalaughs16 said:


> AFM, cd7 here...I heard back from the dr about my day 3 labs...everything is completely normal which is good but doesnt explain my lack of AF for 100+ days! I am going to start OPKs on sunday and attempt SMEP...but I don't know when I should start taking the guaifesen since I have no idea when I will ovulate. Will it hurt if I start taking it now and continue until O or should I wait a few days to start? I also did an OPK just now bc I can't help myself and there is a darker line than i was expecting...definitely not positive obviously but pretty dark...im confused now.

Glad your labs came back normal, and I hope they can figure out what was up with the lack of AF or perhaps it was a fluke and won't happen again!

With the darker than expected line, I get that as well, sometimes. From what I understand, the surges leading up to the final positive surge are just one's body's way of gearing up for actual O.



RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> PS: Nicole - I'm with Ash - my termination doc was a dude and my Obgyn was a chick and frankly I preferred the dude - wasnt awkward, he was, if anything, extra gentle.
> 
> I've had a D&C performed by both a chick and a dude-- I cried through the whole procedure done by the chick, I was in SO much pain, she was really rough, etc. I threw up during the procedure I was in so much pain. The D&C last year after my MC was done by a dude. While it was still uncomfortable, it was nothing like before and really quite easy.
> 
> I think, because men don't have vagina's and have very little to compare it to, they are extra gentle. The only real comparison they have is getting hit in their junk, and that obviously hurts like none other.Click to expand...

One of the gentlest gyno docs I've ever had was a lady doc at the ER, so I think it just depends on the doc, regardless of gender. My gyno and FS are gentle as well, and both guys, and the 1 guy and 2 girl gyno's I saw before them weren't rough as far as I can tell (back then I had vestibulitis, so it didn't matter who did the exam or how gentle, it was going to hurt like the dickens...unless they numbed the vestibule first with something and it was one of the lady gynos who first helped me with the numby stuff).

So sorry that first D&C was so painful! :hugs:



CantHrdlyWait said:


> I easily perfer men over women doctors. I had to see a woman GYN once and she just kept writing my pain off because "she had that once, and it was nothing" It really pissed me off. Men don't have vagina's or ovaries, so they can't compare pain.

That really sucks that she did that. :( Men can still brush off the pain as "you just having a low pain threshold", or "not being a big deal because it wasn't for patient x" though. For instance, although my 1st guy gyno was no different giving the exam as the lady gyno I was seeing at the time, when I had my yeast infection, both docs tended to not take my pain level seriously as something that needed investigation or as an indication that it was time to bring out the big guns. The guy doc gave me the wimpy cream instead of the pills, even though I had a really bad yeast infection and knew enough to say I had easily aggravated skin down there, and I had to go back and cry for the pills after trying the cream and it didn't work and inflamed the vestibule and made things worse. 

And it was the second lady gyno that first worked with me to help me with my vestibulitis pain, so the first doc to actually help with the pain happened to be a lady.

And lady gynos having vaginas and ovaries themselves can give them good insights that guy docs don't have (like if her pain had turned out to be something it could have prompted her to investigate your pain quicker), so it's not necessarily a bad thing. Yeah, they can take for granted that other women would be just like them, but men can take for granted that other women would be just like some other woman they know, so anyone can generalize. Your lady gyno's problem wasn't that she was a woman and had her own pain to compare, it's that she generalized and took for granted that all pain of that type would be nothing because it was nothing for a certain person (in this case, her). A guy gyno could have compared you to another patient and done the exact same thing, even though he is unable to compare the pain personally.

I'm sorry you ladies had bad luck with some lady gynos, and I can understand that leaving a bad impression, but please don't think them being women was the problem.

:hugs:



frsttimemama said:


> That's my plan and thats what it is. It just writes it down. It just freaks me out having it on paper. Hubby said when he saw it, "I thought this was supposed to be fun.." :( I hid it after that.

Here's where I luck out - my DH actually wants it to be written down. He actually requests that I print him out a calender with the days marked and taped up at his computer desk, which I like and is handy for me, as well. (We call them "bunny days" and I draw bunny heads to mark them, btw. :bunny:) As long as we go "free range" outside the fertile period and have some purely recreational BD at some point, he's down with the process.

Sorry it's freaking you and your DH out to have it on paper, though. :hugs: 

Although DH and I both like to have some feeling of control and order for the baby making part, he still doesn't like to feel like it's just baby making (and neither do I because I don't want the activity tainted with failure so that it ruins free range or non-baby making time), so I say that we "get to do it" on the doc assigned days (rather than "have to") and we put emphasis on feeling good/better/glad for the good stuff, even if we don't hit the jack pot on the baby slots. And I also do what Mirolee does, and remind DH that we are a team in the baby making project. We are hoping to hit it big on our next round of bio roulette, but we have to make sure to put our chips down when the big wheel spins.

------

I think I see a line on the FER too!

---------

AFM: Sinuses have been kicking my butt, so DH and I went out for Mexican food (he was in the mood for Mexican food, anyway). They had a new menu item that is now my favorite: Seafood Burrito (with scallops, crab and shrimp, and a creamy white sauce). Yum! I also had a guacamole salad (I love avacados). The salsa was esp. good tonight, as well, and seems to have helped clear my sinuses. Hopefully I can get good sleep tonight.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've woken to a free 5 day trial of FF. Anything I should check out whilst I've got it?

Feeling really nauseous this morning but not holding out much hope as my cervix is moving down and beginning to open. My temperature usually begins to drop at 11 DPO so I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

clynn11 said:


> Brittany- How are you doing?!
> 
> AFM, CD9. Will hopefully be O'ing CD12. Starting BD-a-thon tonight. Hoping for the next 3 nights. We will see. Softcups are in the drawer next to my bed waiting (BTW Ash, i'm good on softcups for now and hopefully will have tons leftover too, but if I end up taking way longer to TTC I may hit you up about them ;) ) lol
> 
> My temps are super low this month, wondering if I have stronger hormones when ovulating from one side than the other, is that possible?

Cassidy, I'm good just gearing up for BD marathon, getting really excited but trying not to get my hopes up for this cycle...We're almost cycle buddies, im on cd 8! 


RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> welcome to my peanut addicted hell
> 
> I cant.stop.eating them. They're mini snickers, no less. so I keep reaching for more more more.
> 
> oh, and starbursts.Click to expand...

I'm a sucker for anything mini...chocolate, candy, apps, etc. I can't stop myself!!


SmallTownGal said:


> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, cd7 here...I heard back from the dr about my day 3 labs...everything is completely normal which is good but doesnt explain my lack of AF for 100+ days! I am going to start OPKs on sunday and attempt SMEP...but I don't know when I should start taking the guaifesen since I have no idea when I will ovulate. Will it hurt if I start taking it now and continue until O or should I wait a few days to start? I also did an OPK just now bc I can't help myself and there is a darker line than i was expecting...definitely not positive obviously but pretty dark...im confused now.
> 
> Glad your labs came back normal, and I hope they can figure out what was up with the lack of AF or perhaps it was a fluke and won't happen again!
> 
> With the darker than expected line, I get that as well, sometimes. From what I understand, the surges leading up to the final positive surge are just one's body's way of gearing up for actual O.
> 
> AFM: Sinuses have been kicking my butt, so DH and I went out for Mexican food (he was in the mood for Mexican food, anyway). They had a new menu item that is now my favorite: Seafood Burrito (with scallops, crab and shrimp, and a creamy white sauce). Yum! I also had a guacamole salad (I love avacados). The salsa was esp. good tonight, as well, and seems to have helped clear my sinuses. Hopefully I can get good sleep tonight.Click to expand...

The DR said the provera should just reset my system so I am hoping that I just go back to having normal cycles. Thanks for the info about the opks. 
I LOVE avocados!! i could literally eat guac every night for dinner, yummm.


brunettebimbo said:


> I've woken to a free 5 day trial of FF. Anything I should check out whilst I've got it?
> 
> Feeling really nauseous this morning but not holding out much hope as my cervix is moving down and beginning to open. My temperature usually begins to drop at 11 DPO so I guess only time will tell!

BB, what DPO are you??

Sandy, I also made a schedule for DH, I just highlighted every other day on the calendar and told him to bring his A game...He's been really good about this whole thing (probably bc he's been trying to get me on the baby train for 2 years lol) I think the only thing that makes him a little apprehensive is he doesn't want me to get too worked up and excited to just be crushed if we're not pregnant right away. I am going to try to follow SMEP so we started BD last night and I will start OPKs probably sunday....I've been taking the baby aspirin and started the guaifensin this morning.

Happy Friday!


----------



## prgirl_11

Happy Friday girls!

Amanda, :hugs: everything will work out. A break might be just what you need. Enjoy time bonding together and loving each other to bits.

Brittany, you've been running for a while so I think you will be okay.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good Morning ladies!! One day until my marathon! It's so hard to believe. Of course, it's been 50 degrees and raining for 3 days now, and doesn't look like it'll be much better tomorrow. At least I know I won't overheat, but I could still do without the rain.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Good Luck tomorrow Britt!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brittney I'm 10DPO


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks Brittney! I'm so axnious! Want to be a marathoner!!! After several 5k's, 9 half marathons, and 2 16 mile races, I'm READY!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for all of the advice and thoughts. Hubby knows it's important so I'm just going to try to BD every day except CD 15&16 because of our camping trip with his mom, which I am VERY nervous about . I am absolutely hoping and praying to O CD 14 or before. So nervous, hopeful, anxious, excited and just plain scared for how this cycle will go with the clomid! We will see. Had a rough night last night because I don't remember touching our son while he was warm. Hubby assures me that i did, but between the anesthesia and morphine, it is all fuzzy.I only touched and held him after he was cold that I remember . I'm sorry if that is TMI or weirds anyone out. I'm just so scared that that was my only chance and I messed up what opportunity I did have. 

Stg, i love avocados! Yummmmm! 

Bb, when are you testing?

Good luck Cassidy!

Good luck with your marathon Britt!

Brittney, I started the guafennesin yesterday, temping today, OPKS Monday, and BD every other day probably starting Sunday. Drinking my green tea and have my soft cups ready to go! I hope the Provera restarted your system!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, I'm glad your tests came back okay!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Hun. I really hope the clomid works for you!

AF is due Monday if my O date is correct. If my temperature dips tomorrow I'm not going to bother testing!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, glad your appointment went well!! :) So exciting!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I still have thoughts like that too. Ones you can't get out of your head, but are still completely irrelevant. I feel guilt because I never kissed his toes. I tell hubby all the time, I just don't know whyyyy I didn't do that. So stupid and petty sounding, but makes me kick myself lots of days. You were in shock, you had just delivered and been hit with the WORST NEWS a person could literally ever get. We have been through hell momma, nothing will ever hurt that bad again. That precious baby in heaven is looking down just like Jaxon, wondering why their mommas are so sad for them, they are the lucky ones up with the Lord! You just have to think of it that way, as much as you'd like to re-do that moment, just remember that his SPIRIT is what will be alive forever. He changed you guys like we were changed, made us into the strong women we will always be! Thinking of you, of your sweet little baby, and of my Jaxon who is up there playing in the flowers with him. As well as Molly's little Silas. They are gonna have it all ready for us when it is our time to go, and that comforts me. Chin up Sandy <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning Ladies
Amanda-I understand you guys taking a break, I am so proud of you and your oh for being so strong through all of this! 
Mirolee-I think I see something.
Britt good luck!! 
AFM: I was very naughty yesterday and got some free baby stuff, shirts etc and hid them in the closet. :haha: I like male drs more! My female one said your to small, you should gain weight before trying ect. I would have to wait until I am 40 then. The male said your healthy, have regular periods and are in great shape. Good luck.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for reminding me that I'm not alone. I know I can't change it and that all of our little guys are up there playing and waiting for their mamas, just forget every now and again I guess. Easy to do! Thank you for reminding me. It has definitely made is stronger. More appreciative, too. :)I Hoow are you feeling?


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't blame you Katrina! Stash it awayy! It will get used soon! I have a whole room full and more stashed in drawers and other closets. :)


----------



## VivianJean

Morning ladies... FYI DH looking over my shoulder says "why don't we have emoticons in the signature?"

So..... updated signature to reflect request from DH (lying next to me right now... awwwww)


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Morning ladies... FYI DH looking over my shoulder says "why don't we have emoticons in the signature?"
> 
> So..... updated signature to reflect request from DH (lying next to me right now... awwwww)

Lol too funny


----------



## Lotalaughs16

VivianJean said:


> Morning ladies... FYI DH looking over my shoulder says "why don't we have emoticons in the signature?"
> 
> So..... updated signature to reflect request from DH (lying next to me right now... awwwww)

Thats funny...i do think that emoticons make everything more fun!


----------



## RobertRedford

hi ladies, good morning!

Ash, goodluck with the test results. I know everything will be fine. Can't wait to see what your beta's are :) :hugs: Enjoy the weekend and try not to stress about it. of course, so much easier said than done. 

Cassidy, you're getting close to O, right?

Amelia, you shouldn't be on BnB right now, you should be BD'ing like crazy!! SO hopeful for you this month. Hi to DH! and, love the new emoticons :) 

Britt, goodluck on the marathon! Are you running to win or just finish? 

Hi Mirolee! Goodluck in the tww.

STG- Thanks :) I know everything will work out in our favor eventually. 

Katrina, how are you? 

Hi to everyone else! I'm leaving work early today so this morning is a bit busy. Anyone doing anythng fun this weekend? I have monday off, wooohooo.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My husband is on call this weekend so just me and the little one! Weather is looking rubbish so probably a cosy day in with DVDs and lots of playing!

What about you?


----------



## VivianJean

I BD'd last night AND this morning, lol. 

What is super weird is that my OPK results aren't really doing what they've done in previous months - they aren't getting dark as fast - this morning was darker than yesterday morning but if I didn't know that I was due to O in the next 48 hours I wouldn't think I was going to... I'm a little nervous. Trying not to stress out but it's so hard. Had a really strong result on CD10 which I have put down to concentrated pee but the lines have been disappointingly light since then.


----------



## RobertRedford

We're going to a concert tonight, and then a whole lotta nothing this weekend ;) Lots of laundry and cleaning the house. It is supposed to be mid 70's this weekend. :( I'd love some rain!


----------



## NDTaber9211

SmallTownGal said:


> AFM: Sinuses have been kicking my butt, so DH and I went out for Mexican food (he was in the mood for Mexican food, anyway). They had a new menu item that is now my favorite: Seafood Burrito (with scallops, crab and shrimp, and a creamy white sauce). Yum! I also had a guacamole salad (I love avacados). The salsa was esp. good tonight, as well, and seems to have helped clear my sinuses. Hopefully I can get good sleep tonight.

Hope you are feeling better. I had the worst craving for chinese the other night. There is a restaurant down the street that makes the BEST por buns. I have a feeling I will be sending DH there a lot when I am preggo :haha:



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Good Morning ladies!! One day until my marathon! It's so hard to believe. Of course, it's been 50 degrees and raining for 3 days now, and doesn't look like it'll be much better tomorrow. At least I know I won't overheat, but I could still do without the rain.

Good luck!



frsttimemama said:


> Thanks for all of the advice and thoughts. Hubby knows it's important so I'm just going to try to BD every day except CD 15&16 because of our camping trip with his mom, which I am VERY nervous about . I am absolutely hoping and praying to O CD 14 or before. So nervous, hopeful, anxious, excited and just plain scared for how this cycle will go with the clomid! We will see. Had a rough night last night because I don't remember touching our son while he was warm. Hubby assures me that i did, but between the anesthesia and morphine, it is all fuzzy.I only touched and held him after he was cold that I remember . I'm sorry if that is TMI or weirds anyone out. I'm just so scared that that was my only chance and I messed up what opportunity I did have.

Gah I am so sorry for what you went through :hugs: I've had multiple docs tell me to bd every other day. Bding every day can weaken the quality of sperm and actually make it harder to conceive. If you can't bd every day don't let that get to you and make you feel like you aren't doing enough. 

AFM- not much going on here. On cd6, will be taking my 3rd clomid round tonight at 11pm. We have our charity walk tomorrow which will be fun. I will probably cry like a baby again when they talk about the people who lost their fight to cancer. Seeing all the pictures and watching their families lose it tears my heart out. I hope to never become one of those people. I feel horrible for saying it but the thought of DH's cancer coming back and him losing the fight is just too much to bare.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

RobertRedford said:


> hi ladies, good morning!
> 
> Ash, goodluck with the test results. I know everything will be fine. Can't wait to see what your beta's are :) :hugs: Enjoy the weekend and try not to stress about it. of course, so much easier said than done.
> 
> Cassidy, you're getting close to O, right?
> 
> Amelia, you shouldn't be on BnB right now, you should be BD'ing like crazy!! SO hopeful for you this month. Hi to DH! and, love the new emoticons :)
> 
> Britt, goodluck on the marathon! Are you running to win or just finish?
> 
> Hi Mirolee! Goodluck in the tww.
> 
> STG- Thanks :) I know everything will work out in our favor eventually.
> 
> Katrina, how are you?
> 
> Hi to everyone else! I'm leaving work early today so this morning is a bit busy. Anyone doing anythng fun this weekend? I have monday off, wooohooo.

Amanda- There are 27,000 runners so there is NO CHANCE i'd win!!! LOL I'm extremely slow so i'm just running for fun, especially now.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amanda, I hope they come back good too. A little pissed that they wouldn't order a second draw and that they didn't do a vaginal US yesterday though. I'm debating on whether I'll switch to the other midwife at the practice. Will decide after I meet her. They require that you see every practitioner at least once anyway.

I don't get it, my mom and sister both loved her, but I just feel like she's always been so busy when I've been there and I'm not sure if I'm liking it so far.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- There are 27,000 runners so there is NO CHANCE i'd win!!! LOL I'm extremely slow so i'm just running for fun, especially now.

you never know! you might be really f'n ambitious! :) 



asmcsm said:


> Thanks Amanda, I hope they come back good too. A little pissed that they wouldn't order a second draw and that they didn't do a vaginal US yesterday though. I'm debating on whether I'll switch to the other midwife at the practice. Will decide after I meet her. They require that you see every practitioner at least once anyway.

They will be just fine!! My doctor won't even do multiple draws unless there is an issue. I've always had to request them. An OB is so personal, esp when your baby is at issue, I would want to be 110% satisfied. Theres no harm switching.

My boobs have had a random growth spurt. i have gone from a 34c/36b to a very full 34D in a week. WEIRD!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> They will be just fine!! My doctor won't even do multiple draws unless there is an issue. I've always had to request them. An OB is so personal, esp when your baby is at issue, I would want to be 110% satisfied. Theres no harm switching.
> 
> My boobs have had a random growth spurt. i have gone from a 34c/36b to a very full 34D in a week. WEIRD!

I already ordered the private draw for monday. I need the piece of mind. I want to at least meet the other midwife and see how I feel. Like I said I could have just been there when she's been busy, plus yesterday I mostly was with the student midwife, which I don't necessarily mind because she has to learn. We'll see how I feel after I meet the other lady, might not like her more.

So weird about your boobs!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nichole, good luck tomorrow...I used to do the 3 day susan g komen walk for breast cancer and I cried my eyes out the whole three days...its so sad and inspiring at the same time, I always like to think about how much science/medicine progresses each day and there are always new trials and treatments being thought up and approved. I hope that helped a little :hugs:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

RobertRedford said:


> My boobs have had a random growth spurt. i have gone from a 34c/36b to a very full 34D in a week. WEIRD!

I wish that would happen to me...I over here stuck in "A" land :blush:


----------



## NDTaber9211

In my mind I know DH is ok. His doctor even told us the chances of his cancer coming back is about 5% but my heart isn't getting the memo. I still have nightmares about that time. March makes 2 years since he finished chemo but it still feels like yesterday. I'll get better with time and seeing DH stay healthy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wish that would happen to mine too. Since losing weight I've gone from a half decent 36D to a very deflated 34C!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Think i'm going to be staying off the First Trimester boards for awhile. For some reason I am just scared something will happen (and i'm sure this is normal) but i'm trying not to stress out. I have no reason to think anything bad will happen, but it seems to happen a lot. I am having a bit of regret about testing before the race. I should have held to my guns, but I think I knew deep down I was pregnant, so that's why I tested early. My mom keeps saying "oh, it's so early..." like she doesn't even want to get excited about it, and she's pissed i'm running the marathon. I want to be happy, but feel like I won't really be happy until Sunday morning after my race when I get another positive pregnancy test. I am OKAY with running the race, and i'm not that that worried, it's just everyone else that's freaking me out. haha.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nichole. I meant to say every other day. Every single day for the next week to two weeks is a LOT of BD!! I am so sorry you are so scared about DH. I can't imagine how tough that was, and I don't blame you at all.

Ashlee, I agree, if you don't like your doc, find a new one!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Thanks Nichole. I meant to say every other day. Every single day for the next week to two weeks is a LOT of BD!! I am so sorry you are so scared about DH. I can't imagine how tough that was, and I don't blame you at all.
> 
> Ashlee, I agree, if you don't like your doc, find a new one!

It's not that I don't like her, she's really nice and when I had my miscarriage she was helpful. I just feel like I haven't even gotten much time to talk to her. Because the student midwife did most of my appointment yesterday I didn't get a lot of time to talk to her about my concerns. I mostly just saw her during my scan which was pretty short.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...long time noo c...so much to catch up which i really really dont think is possible :(

Amanda hun im soo soo proud of u to have made tht decision and stand by Oh...so glad tht u took this pportunity to make your relationship stronger and didnt just let it go .... lots of hugs to u...i know the right time will come and u will hae your perfect babe ..:hugs:

AFM - my dr app went perfectly well yday...the tech did find a heartbeat the other day but chose not to tell me...( i could kill her ) ...sooo my bean is perfectly well and tucked in the right place with a hearbeat of 114 bpm :happydance:


----------



## clynn11

YAY for a perfect heartbeat Sonia! I am sooooo happy for you. Babe is in the right place too, so exciting!!! This is your take home babe!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Check it out: 

https://nymag.com/thecut/2013/10/my-cervix-weird-looking.html?mid=twitter_thecutblog


YAY sonia!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Sonia! !

Ashlee, that totally makes sense. Sorry I misunderstood you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy Sonia :happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

Right on Amanda, I think that's cool lol.. raising vagina awareness!! Go hoohas! ;)

The American Apparel shirt idea though.. kinda scary.. LOL


----------



## clynn11

Morgan I can't believe you're finding out the sex so soon! How exciting only 27 days left!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies...long time noo c...so much to catch up which i really really dont think is possible :(
> 
> Amanda hun im soo soo proud of u to have made tht decision and stand by Oh...so glad tht u took this pportunity to make your relationship stronger and didnt just let it go .... lots of hugs to u...i know the right time will come and u will hae your perfect babe ..:hugs:
> 
> AFM - my dr app went perfectly well yday...the tech did find a heartbeat the other day but chose not to tell me...( i could kill her ) ...sooo my bean is perfectly well and tucked in the right place with a hearbeat of 114 bpm :happydance:

That's great news Sonia, but pretty inconsiderate that the tech didn't say anything yesterday. Glad your bean is snuggling in nicely!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Right on Amanda, I think that's cool lol.. raising vagina awareness!! Go hoohas! ;)
> 
> The American Apparel shirt idea though.. kinda scary.. LOL

uh, yeah. crazy! gross. I refuse to shop at AA. The CEO is a crazy racist! 



clynn11 said:


> Morgan I can't believe you're finding out the sex so soon! How exciting only 27 days left!

I agree! SO SOON! All of our preggo ladies' pregnancies seem to be FLYING by!


----------



## morganwhite7

I can't believe it either Cassidy!! I hope I can stay busy until then. You have no idea, it's like the TWW :wacko:

And Sonia I can't believe how perfect that little bean looks, so glad to hear all is well. Boo for a crappy tech hiding the HB from you, don't they realize that's the difference b/w us losing sleep and not?!! Have you decided to show the in-laws the pic now before they go? I hope you're on here more often after they leave, we miss hearing from you!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> And Sonia I can't believe how perfect that little bean looks, so glad to hear all is well. Boo for a crappy tech hiding the HB from you, don't they realize that's the difference b/w us losing sleep and not?!! Have you decided to show the in-laws the pic now before they go? I hope you're on here more often after they leave, we miss hearing from you!! :)

Oh we did tell tell them yday...hubby came back fast from work and i had made them some fortune cookies tht said get ready for grandbaby no2..arriving on 5th june 2014...they were soo osoo happy....told us we were soo sneaky to have hidden it from them for all these days but totally understood y too....:hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

That is the COOLEST idea!!! Homemade?! You are so crafty :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a fabulous idea :)


----------



## HWPG

i am going to a wedding with my sister on saturday. then i have 3298 things on my "to do" list for sunday. OH will be out of town this weekend, so i will clean my house - and it will stay clean for a solid 24 hours ;) (not that he's messy, he just... well, when he's around, i'd rather be hanging out with him than cleaning. ha.)
come over sunday: i'll be making something tasty with the last of our apples we picked.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> i am going to a wedding with my sister on saturday. then i have 3298 things on my "to do" list for sunday. OH will be out of town this weekend, so i will clean my house - and it will stay clean for a solid 24 hours ;) (not that he's messy, he just... well, when he's around, i'd rather be hanging out with him than cleaning. ha.)
> come over sunday: i'll be making something tasty with the last of our apples we picked.

I'll come over, I have some apple baking to do too!!!


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> That is the COOLEST idea!!! Homemade?! You are so crafty :)

Thanks nono not homemade...i had some fortune cookies from panda express i just used them...and put in some new ( better ) fortunes :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh I was wondering, can't imagine how hard it'd be to pluck the fortunes/replace em without breaking them! Haha still pretty crafty just for that ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sonia- YAY for sticky bean! That was such a cool idea on how to tell your in-laws!


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Oooh I was wondering, can't imagine how hard it'd be to pluck the fortunes/replace em without breaking them! Haha still pretty crafty just for that ;)

its actually pretty simple...if u just stick the fortune cookie in the microwave for 15 seconds it gets soft and opens out...take out old fortune replace with new ..fold and bend ..dries pretty soon so b fast and there your new fortune :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Just tried to get an IUD. My cervix wouldn't have it. 4 doctors, 3 nurse practitioners later-- no go! Maybe it's a sign? Ha


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Just tried to get an IUD. My cervix wouldn't have it. 4 doctors, 3 nurse practitioners later-- no go! Maybe it's a sign? Ha

OMG! How strange! Lol thats quite a group of people to look at your vajayjay in one day haha


----------



## HWPG

Ashlee stole my " that's a lot of ppl! " comment ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Yea it was a freakin party down there.


----------



## RobertRedford

The first who tried kept saying that she was surprised at how calm I was. I was like "well, modesty goes out the window when you have a group of doctors talking about how to dilate your cervix, how to soften your cervix, all while I'm nearly naked and my lady bits are splayed for all to see" she goes "yeah..... Good point"


----------



## HWPG

Yep, not the time to cross your legs, eh?
Not sure who asked but another thing I'm doing this wkd is cutting of eight inches of hair. And since my hair is ridic curly, that's more like ten inches. Eek.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> Yep, not the time to cross your legs, eh?
> Not sure who asked but another thing I'm doing this wkd is cutting of eight inches of hair. And since my hair is ridic curly, that's more like ten inches. Eek.

Holy cow!! I want to see before and after pics!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, ohmygosh! How awful. I'm sorry. :( Maybe it IS a sign.. never know!

Mirolee, I can totally relate to that! That's a DRASTIC change!

AFM, had a little EWCM I think. What the heck? Isn't it a bit early for that?


----------



## HWPG

I'm nervous. If you follow me on the pages of faces, I will try to post some pics there tomorrow. If I'm not in tears. How do we get so attached to something so silly? Hehe. IT WILL GROW BACK Mirolee, so calm down!


----------



## VivianJean

It'll be the best thing you ever did :) i had hair to my ribs and chopped to ears... was awesome :)

ONE MORE HOUR OF WORK then i get to see DH again :)

I'm nervous ladies - opks NOT looking +ive - anyone O'd and had shitty OPKs?? I'd be VERY eager to hear ur experiences...


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - I'd totally take that as a sign lol. What is your next step?

Mirolee - Last pregnancy, I cut my hair off. It was a little past my shoulders and I cut it into a chin-length bob which I loved. Well then a month later I cut it into a pixie and just bawled my eyes out because I instantly regretted it lol. Pregnancy hormones probably had a lot to do with it though lol. Hope you have a better experience than I did :)


----------



## HWPG

Thanks gals. I had my hair short (for curly hair) for years. Then I've let it grow the last three years or so, and I have these long, fat, spirals that I just love. I'm sure it will be fine, I have the best hair dresser - Im just vain that way. But it will be so much more manageable.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I regret cutting mine :(

So 11DPO and instead of my usual large ish dip it's only dipped by .3 degrees! I just did a cheap Accunews test which was BFN. 

I may actually only be 5DPO so I guess only time will tell!


----------



## RobertRedford

I chopped mine maybe 5 years ago. It's just now getting along again. I loved it short but the in between was hard. 

The next step is to wait until next cycle, day 1 of AF. They're going to try again, and I have been prescribed meds to take before hand to soften my cervix (same meds they give you before a d&c). Today was really rough though so we may re think this.


----------



## frsttimemama

You're not out yet, BB!! Hang in there.

I have been thinking about cutting mine, too, Mirolee. Above my shoulders with layers. I get tired of messy buns! But I'm not brave enough yet.. although Hubby likes it short.

Hubby and I had a great time sitting around the bon fire in our backyard last night. Lots of talking. He asked when we had to bd. I explained I wanted to try for every other day, nut it is not set in stone by any means, that I will use the OPKs to help know when it's about to happen, that timing is so critical because the egg only lives 12-24 hours and his spermies liive 3-5 days. I ghink it was good and much nedded, but those aren't the kind of conversations that can jist happen. I assured him it would still be fun. I feel a lot better. Still scared it won't work, but that won't be fixed until it does. Going to a war hirstory thing today, working night shift tonight , and just hanging out tomorrow I hope. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's lovely :) We love sitting around our fire too. I think it's sometimes good to sit down and talk these things through with a man. I don't think they understand the importance o timing. 

AFM I've some pretty intense cramping going on. Cervix is high, firm and closed. Hope its a good sign and not that nasty witch on her way!


----------



## frsttimemama

Sounds good BB!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-Fingers crossed.
Mirolee-My hair was super long for my wedding then I chopped it. If you look on fb the difference between wedding and honeymoon is crazy. Now its an in between length and I hate it. 
AFM:To answer amandas question, I am good. Just computerless. I have to work in about an hour and don't want to go, the weather is so lovely I want to go to the orchard. Its CD 8 and started temping yesterday.


----------



## VivianJean

I wonder how Brit has gone running this morning??!

DH and I about to take the dogs to Venice to walk with the crazies  I just did zumba and spent the whole time worrying about the stupid soft cup. I have it in and it's in the right spot (after an epic fail yesterday morning, lol) but I'm so aware of my pelvic muscles - if i bare down (or jump as I was doing a lot this morning in zumba) i was very aware that I could push the soft cup out of place a little. It's tucked in behind my pelvic bone (a-la Morgan's instructions) but still... 

Funny moment this morning, we just finished :sex: and I decided I'd split my odds like Nichole and lie on my back and elevated and THEN put in the cup since its saturday and i had time to lay in. I grabbed both pillows an slid them under my butt and both DH and I sang the U2 song chorus "E-LE-VA-TION DOO DO DO DOO DO DO!" spontaneously. Almost died laughing except didnt want to squirt the army out. ROFL.


----------



## VivianJean

brunettebimbo said:


> That's lovely :) We love sitting around our fire too. I think it's sometimes good to sit down and talk these things through with a man. I don't think they understand the importance o timing.
> 
> AFM I've some pretty intense cramping going on. Cervix is high, firm and closed. Hope its a good sign and not that nasty witch on her way!

Sounds/looks good girl - i was stalking your charts- fx you breeze past 12PDO :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: your singing sounds fun!

Thanks Hun. I really really hope so! I think you can see all my charts now I am VIP :lol: I'm not very hopeful though!

Your chart is looking great, I'm guessing you've O'd!?


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh my spelling & grammar in my last post is horrible! Sorry about that. My phone loves to autocorrect my spelling and grammar.. INAPPROPRIATELY and inaccurately obviously. 

Katrina, glad you're doing well. Can't wait til you get your computer and can get back on with us all the time! You're only 1 day behind me. Hopefully we can TWW together! 

Amelia, that cracks me up. Glad you're having a good time with DH.

BB, don't give up yet! You're not out til AF shows.

I was wondering how Brit's marathon went, too. 

I am so not into working tonight.. or working midnights at that. Ugh! Maybe I can talk hubby into making me breakfast at noon tomorrow.. or even lunch! Haha. Speaking of food, I have to say that one of the worst parts of TTC for me because of the PCOS and the low carb diet is that I love love love to bake, especially fall things with pumpkin in them, and since I'm low carbing, I haven't been baking anything because I don't want to eat it. I'm gonna have to Pinterest some things so that I can bake. TTC can't take over my life and suck all the fun out of it! Lol. Hubby said today that we may not be able to go to Florida if I get pregnant this month or next.. she wouldn't let my go to Florida at 22 weeks last time. Which is fine. I'm okay with it. He's so optimistic though. I hope these pills work at making these ovaries of mine work for a change!! And all this sacrificing of yummy food, too. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm keeping everything tightly crossed for you. You really do deserve it. As for food you should definitely still have occasional treats. Helps you stay on track the rest of the time! I've been awful today so calling it a treat day :lol: Banana for breakfast then a double cheese burger with bacon, onions and tomato sauce from the burger can followed by an afternoon of chocolate biscuits and a Chinese for tea! :rofl:


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi girls! I have to go back and catch up :) 

My CBFM started showing high fertility yesterday so we started our BDathon last night. Looks like another month ovulating earlier than usual, probably the 16th on CD 17! Woohoo! So ready for another TWW!


----------



## VivianJean

Thx, you'd think I've o'd but mofo opk is still saying no. Poes this afternoon and for the first time it actually had something that was a solid result in the test line but I wouldn't call it +ive. I'm hoping that I O today and see another temp shift tomorrow am. The timing would be bloody perfect if so. Otherwise we bd'd on O day and day before O only. Still good but I'd have liked to have been able to cover more bases.

No one, I repeat no one, is out until AF!!!!! 

And yaaaaay for early O!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Thx, you'd think I've o'd but mofo opk is still saying no. Poes this afternoon and for the first time it actually had something that was a solid result in the test line but I wouldn't call it +ive. I'm hoping that I O today and see another temp shift tomorrow am. The timing would be bloody perfect if so. Otherwise we bd'd on O day and day before O only. Still good but I'd have liked to have been able to cover more bases.
> 
> No one, I repeat no one, is out until AF!!!!!
> 
> And yaaaaay for early O!!!

I'd say even if your O is off by a few hours or even a day, your BDing is still good! Hoping for that temp shift for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Bb! :) fx for a good temp tomorrow! 

Amelia, hopefully you get your + soon!! Fx for you. 

Marie, yay! Exciting! ! Good luck. :) Fx for you!

I am not going to get a good temp tomorrow working midnights tonight. I'll try to remember to temp when i get up at 11 or 12. I want to do OPKs so bad, but i know the clomid can change them so I'm trying to wait til Monday but danngggg it's hard! Bought good food for lunch.. no cheating! :) Trying to help the clomid help me..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Weird. My temperature stayed the same!! Thinking maybe my O date is wrong!


----------



## frsttimemama

Orrrr maybe you're gonna get a BFP!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think my dates wrong. If I discard that big temperature which is most likely wrong it moves O date to CD 28. If AF doesn't show tomorrow I think I will discard the big temperature and that will make me 6DPO today


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really confused! On CD28 I took my temperature at 5.45 and usually do it around 6.30 so I just used the adjuster just so I could see what my chart did and if I remove the big temperature it keeps it at CD22! Hmmm I really don't know!


----------



## frsttimemama

I wouldn't discard, especially if your opks match!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't use OPKs :lol: Temperatures are all I can go by! Typical that the 2 temperatures that are deciding where my crosshairs go are both inaccurate!


----------



## frsttimemama

Try not to worry! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not worrying :) Either way I've ovulated. Just means I may have to wait a while longer in the TWW!


----------



## frsttimemama

True. I would probably test and if negative wait awhile then. I'm impatient though!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've only got FRERs and they are far too expensive to waste! :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

Don't blame ya there! I like the 88¢ Walmart ones :)

So I'm only CD 1015&16 and having some EWCM. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say that's got to be a good sign :)

I gave hubby a test a while ago. Think its a Boots one. He's hidden it. I've just been looking but can't find it :( If AF hasn't arrived by Tuesday I will ask him for it. If BFN I will change my O date to CD28 and wait until after the 20th to see if AF arrives then before using my FRER.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hey ladies! I haven't been on since friday afternoon. I just wanted to come home the night before the race and relax. I did my marathon yesterday! It went well, but I'm pretty sure i've never been in this much pain in my entire life. So today will consist of laying on the couch and doing absolutely nothing. I took another pregnancy test this AM, just because and got a stronger test line than the control on the FRER. It made me feel good. =]


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Bb! 

Glad to hear that Britt :)


----------



## VivianJean

Sounds like a plan re: tests - question - why not order a bunch on Amazon- can get 50 for about $20 <3 them.

The EWCM is a great sign. I've not been getting much/any which makes me sad. I don't know if it is a "i've never had it" situation because i never really checked or if it is a "i dont have it now".

BB your chart looks awesome.

My temps dropped again today but I got my first OPK that looks pretty much positive so I'm hoping to O today :happydance: which will be a day later than expected but perfect timing for DH visit.


----------



## VivianJean

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on since friday afternoon. I just wanted to come home the night before the race and relax. I did my marathon yesterday! It went well, but I'm pretty sure i've never been in this much pain in my entire life. So today will consist of laying on the couch and doing absolutely nothing. I took another pregnancy test this AM, just because and got a stronger test line than the control on the FRER. It made me feel good. =]

Good job Britt!! - Do your knees feel like they are going to explode? When I ran a half marathon a while ago the last few miles were awful.


----------



## brunettebimbo

VivianJean said:


> Sounds like a plan re: tests - question - why not order a bunch on Amazon- can get 50 for about $20 <3 them.
> 
> The EWCM is a great sign. I've not been getting much/any which makes me sad. I don't know if it is a "i've never had it" situation because i never really checked or if it is a "i dont have it now".
> 
> BB your chart looks awesome.
> 
> My temps dropped again today but I got my first OPK that looks pretty much positive so I'm hoping to O today :happydance: which will be a day later than expected but perfect timing for DH visit.

Thanks Hun :) Trying not to get my hopes up!
That's brilliant about O date! How long is DH here for?
Britt well done :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, that's awesome! I don't usually get it or much of it. I'm realy only on the extra look out because of the clomid.


----------



## VivianJean

Re: ewcm: is the clomid meant to make more ewcm? or is it more of an indicator to BD?

BB - DH is here until tonight. We just BD'd but I might try to fit one more in this afternoon. Going to the movies in a sec and then we have about a 3 hr window before I have to take him to the airport :cry:

Going to POAS again before we go to see Rush FX for a strong line again!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay for perfect o timing Amelia!!! Sucks that DH has to leave tonight though :?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sucks that he has to leave :(


----------



## VivianJean

Yeah - back to the grind - we had a chat yesterday about timing the move back to Denver (i love my job and I'm working this show until end of April but it hasn't started yet... so either I put in 2weeks notice now ORRRR try to last until April.... ) and either way i feel bad...so i ended up saying "just get me pregnant and then we have an out"... my boss is pregnant so I know if I told her i was preg she'd not have any negative feelings about me wanting to leave before my show was done. 

He agreed. I just really want to get my BFP and get on with life :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers tightly crossed for you. Your timing is brilliant this month!


----------



## frsttimemama

VivianJean said:


> Re: ewcm: is the clomid meant to make more ewcm? or is it more of an indicator to BD?
> 
> BB - DH is here until tonight. We just BD'd but I might try to fit one more in this afternoon. Going to the movies in a sec and then we have about a 3 hr window before I have to take him to the airport :cry:
> 
> Going to POAS again before we go to see Rush FX for a strong line again!

I am just trying to use it as a clue for timing. I have read the clomid can make it more dry actually do I am not sure really. Sorry DH has to leave. :( I definitely would struggle. How is the house hunt coming along?? Fx for you!

I am resisting the urge to POAS.. enjoying the day with Hubby .. well afternoon. I slept til noon haha. Getting things ready for our camping trip this Thursday thru Sunday and general wifely dties like cleaning and laundry.. the fun stuff! I told him we are gonna have some morning BD on Thursday. He agreed. Lol. Hopefully I will O by Thursday or on Thursday. That's cd 14. I have O'ed CD 16&20 the last few months so we will see what happens!


----------



## VivianJean

House hunt is slooooow. It's end of selling season so there isn't great inventory. I don't want to just buy anything. This is going to be our home for the next 5-10 years... 
Yay t for bd on thurs!! Can you bd ing? ... Quietly lol. Might be hot ;) goshope you O on Thursday!!!!! Would be magic!

Augh I hate cleaning. Told dh we are getting a cleaner when we have our bean. He agreed lol.

I just poas and got a strong +ive!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Stupid phone. Was meant to say can u bd while camping?? Real quiet... Sexy like ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amelia- Yes. My knees felt AWFUL yesterday. I couldn't even bend them. They are a little better today, but I look like freaking mummy when I walk. It's horrible. I don't even want to think about going to work tomorrow.


----------



## clynn11

Think i'm O'ing late again this month, which is fine by me since we've had no BD time in! Hoping to get BD in tonight when I get off work. Been so busy with car problems and other shit we've just been exhausted at night! Lol


----------



## clynn11

YAY Amelia for positive OPK! So excited for you!!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-Oh no for problems! 
Sandy-I hope so! 
AFM: Busy busy today is my parents anniversary and dh cousins came over.


----------



## asmcsm

Go! Go! Go! Cassidy Go! :D I'm so excited for you this month! Can you tell? Get it girl!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, that sucks. Fx for you! Hope things get better, too!!

Amelia, I don't mind cleaning. Hope the house you guys want pops up soon! :) As for quiet BD, yeah, not so much in a camper with his mom like 10 feet away. Haha. Hopefully it will work out though.

I caved and POAS. Negggggative. Probably O on like CD 20983.. lol!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies! Hope you all are having a great weekend. Tonight is my last clomid night. So far I've been sleeping through it no problem. A few horrible hot flashes but I just turn the fan on and am ok. 2 more days until my HSG test. Not looking forward to it but at the same time I am. Definitely want to know if my tubes are open.


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck with your HSG test :)


----------



## goldstns

good luck nichole!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck with the HSG!! I'm sure all will be well! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks ladies!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies! Been off all weekend. Hope you're all well. Will catch up on tuesday when I am back at work. Enjoying my long weekend :)


----------



## VivianJean

Good luck with the tube-test It'll be fine and over in no time x x x x

Have fun on your long weekend getaway!

AFM - bd'd one last time before airport drop off. I've had pinchy sensations on my right all day ... hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good luck Nichole. 

AFM my temperature took a nose dive. Looks like I'm out again :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

And the witch is here full force :cry:


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry BB! Stupid witch!

AFM, I *wish* I had today off. Ugh! I am struggling this morning. I cannot switch back and forth between dayshift and nightshift. My body hates me this morning, and my coffee is my bff. Temp took a HUGE dip, but I think in part it's because I forgot and left a window cracked and it's 41 outside.. and 56 inside. OOPs!


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry BB :(

Amelia- I have highhhhh hopes for your faaabulous timing this month. So excited to see what happens, FX'd for a temp spike here soon! 

AFM- Oh you know barfed the whole way to work this morning. So sick of being sick!! Lol. The mornings are always worst though, unless I forget to eat, but by afternoon I am fine again. Looking forward to next month. We've got the Pumpkin Show (huuuge thing for our area.. pumpkin everyyything, including the world's largest pumpkin pie!) this weekend, my brother's birthday next week, Halloween, and then MY birthday (Nov. 5th), and finally my gender scan 2 days after!! Hoping these 3 weeks FLY by with all we have going on. But in reality time has already flown by.. being only a few days away from the 2ND TRI!! Wow. 

Wishing you girls lots of babydust.. I've been following along religiously :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just received an email from Ovufriend. They are working on a phone app and will email me when it's finished :)


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
i am 5dpo and SS like a crazy woman. nausea? pregnant. light headed? pregnant. sensitive smell? pregnant.
oy, stupid tww!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!

BB - sorry the witch got you, hugs.

Mirolee - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month!!!

Morgan - I'm sorry your so sick I hope the MS goes away soon.

AFM, cd 11 over here...trying to start my bd marathon but hubs and I got into a stupid argument last night so hopefully we can start SMEP tonight.

I'm jealous of anyone that has the day off today while I'm stuck at work :/


----------



## morganwhite7

Me too Brittney.. lol I asked my boss Friday about it! Too bad, I'd much rather be "celebrating" Columbus Day in my bed!! ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

BB-I'm sorry
Mirolee-FX for you!!! 
Morgan-I hope you feel better soon.
AFM:Cd 10 or 11. :haha: BD marathon has commenced. I am not sure what was up with my temp this morning but it dropped low. It is quite cold here this morning-I dug my winter coat out.


----------



## HWPG

i'd rather be home also; ugh, why does real life have to get between me and my couch?! ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- You have to add a chart link so we can spy on you ;)


----------



## wavescrash

I work at Target so the only holiday we get off is Christmas. So I'm jealous of anyone who has better jobs than me, that observe holidays lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Bb-sorry about AF :/

Morgan- sorry you feel so sick :(, its official, my morning sickness is the worst at night. I thought I was gonna puke hole I was lying in bed las night trying to fall asleep. Had to put on my sea bands again.

Brittney- sorry you and hubs got in a fight :hugs: hopefully you'll get plenty of bd in this cycle

Katrina-get it girl!

Mirolee- I hope this is your last tww!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will when I stop using my parents or library computer. :haha: Its bad enough if they find me on here, but cm and temps would be to embarrassing.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

lol Katrina...what if you delete the browsing history after you use the computer?

Thanks Ashlee, it was just a stupid little fight and I'm going to talk to him tonight and hopefully we'll get some steamy make up bding lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

True that could work. 
I love make up bd!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I have an OPK question...How long am i supposed to hold to get a true reading? Should I only be drinking water...will coffee affect the results??


----------



## HWPG

i have found, for me, nothing effects the results. if it is positive, it is positive. but others should chime in as i'm sure this is not the same for everyone.....


----------



## morganwhite7

Brittney- I think it's more about how much you're drinking, not what. OPK's are good first thing in the a.m. (so you can see if you surged over night) and in the evening. I found I drank most in the mornings and afternoon at work, so they'd be more diluted. You want that dark yellow concentrated pee, that has less of the liquids you drank and more of the hormones you want to measure :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Normally for me if its positive its positive, no amount of water will change it to much. I do normally get my positives in the morning though. But I test twice a day.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ok then, I will probably start testing when i get to work and when i get home from work since i have an hour and a half drive to hold my pee.


----------



## frsttimemama

I drink like a fish so my pee is always diluted except first thing in the morning.. I try to cut back fluids for a couple hours and hold a few hours beforehand.


----------



## morganwhite7

That's exactly what I did Brittney, in the morning before I had my coffee(s!) and after I got home, so that I could have a BD if needed ;) I have high hopes for you! Are you not temping yet? (if so, GREAT! haha give it a few goes, it sure can make you obsess :blush:)

P.s. I recommend NOT doing an OPK in the middle of work so that if it is BLARING positive you don't have a BD/pos OPK/anxiety attack! Haha many times I had to text DH- BE READY when I get home!! ;)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morning ladies.. I spend all day yesterday being super bitchy. Boy- the hormones are definitley kicking in already. DH and I fought ALL DAY yesterday about stupid crap, and he slept on the couch last night. This is not how I want it to be already. UGH. 

So glad the marathon is over. Now I can get back to real life and not needing to run 5 nights a week. That will be a nice relief.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

morganwhite7 said:


> That's exactly what I did Brittney, in the morning before I had my coffee(s!) and after I got home, so that I could have a BD if needed ;) I have high hopes for you! Are you not temping yet? (if so, GREAT! haha give it a few goes, it sure can make you obsess :blush:)
> 
> P.s. I recommend NOT doing an OPK in the middle of work so that if it is BLARING positive you don't have a BD/pos OPK/anxiety attack! Haha many times I had to text DH- BE READY when I get home!! ;)

Thanks Morgan, I am temping. I started last cycle but gave up after a while because i figured there was not a chance that i was actually going to ovulate. I've been temping since Thursday but I don't know how to attach my chart. I've pretty much been obsessed since before we started TTC so theres no going back. I am trying to do SMEP so i can't get a good chance at a BFP but I'm not getting my hopes up to high since its just the first month. We will start bding every other day starting tonight and hopefully I will get a positive OPK sometime this week.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Britt-I was always super crazy after races.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Morning ladies.. I spend all day yesterday being super bitchy. Boy- the hormones are definitley kicking in already. DH and I fought ALL DAY yesterday about stupid crap, and he slept on the couch last night. This is not how I want it to be already. UGH.
> 
> So glad the marathon is over. Now I can get back to real life and not needing to run 5 nights a week. That will be a nice relief.

I sorry you guys fought all day...thats pretty much what happened to us too. I hope you make up quickly :hugs:
Congrats on finishing the marathon!


----------



## morganwhite7

IF you have FF, I'd love to stalk it.. Log-in, "My Chart" on the left, and then under your chart there are a bunch of buttons, the very last one says "Share"!

Britt- Congrats on the marathon, your pics were so cute :) I was just reading a blog about a girl who ran til 24 weeks so DO NOT worry, and I say why stop?! I am also in mega-b***h mode these days, I hear all the hormones peak at 12 weeks, def feelin it!! :hissy: <------- me lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies!! It just seemed like no matter what DH did yesterday, he was driving me NUTS!!!! I was also in so much pain and he was having to wait on me hand and foot. I think that was driving HIM nuts. So by the end of the day we were at eachothers throats. I hope today is better. I just hate fighting.


----------



## frsttimemama

I thought you ladies told me not to do fmu for opks? Maybe Iam misunderstanding.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I use smu. Not first so at 9 am or so.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I drank a LOT of coffee in the mornings, and usually until like 2 p.m.! Haha. So my OPKs were always light during the day, even when I KNEW I was surging. I always had to try a FMU since it is the most diluted. But most DON'T bc the surge may happen later in the day (usually does, I read) and you could miss it it you used FMU. But if you are testing 3x a day, I recommend trying it to see if you can get a positive since you sound like a coffee-drinker too :)

It's all about how diluted your pee is. The lighter it is (hydrated) the more you drank. The darker it is (dehydrated, which is bad for your body but GOOD for an OPK!) the less you drank and the more hormones from your body are in there. But who knooooowws when we surge, that is the tricky part.


----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> And the witch is here full force :cry:

I'm sorry bb :hugs: Hopefully this cycle will be your lucky cycle.



morganwhite7 said:


> AFM- Oh you know barfed the whole way to work this morning. So sick of being sick!! Lol. The mornings are always worst though, unless I forget to eat, but by afternoon I am fine again. Looking forward to next month. We've got the Pumpkin Show (huuuge thing for our area.. pumpkin everyyything, including the world's largest pumpkin pie!) this weekend, my brother's birthday next week, Halloween, and then MY birthday (Nov. 5th), and finally my gender scan 2 days after!! Hoping these 3 weeks FLY by with all we have going on. But in reality time has already flown by.. being only a few days away from the 2ND TRI!! Wow.
> 
> Wishing you girls lots of babydust.. I've been following along religiously :)

Sorry you are so sick! How much longer until the 2nd trimester?

The pumpkin show sounds amazing! I so wish I could go. 



HWPG said:


> hi ladies!
> i am 5dpo and SS like a crazy woman. nausea? pregnant. light headed? pregnant. sensitive smell? pregnant.
> oy, stupid tww!

 FX for you!



Cowgirl07 said:


> BB-I'm sorry
> AFM:Cd 10 or 11. :haha: BD marathon has commenced. I am not sure what was up with my temp this morning but it dropped low. It is quite cold here this morning-I dug my winter coat out.

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!



Lotalaughs16 said:


> I have an OPK question...How long am i supposed to hold to get a true reading? Should I only be drinking water...will coffee affect the results??

It honestly never mattered for me. All directions I read say not to test with first morning urine. It take a little bit to have the surge actually reach your pee. SMU and on should be good. I've gotten positives after only holding for 1/2 hour and it never mattered how little or how much fluids I've drank.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ok Morgan, I tried to attach my chart but my work computer doesn't show the chart...let me know if it works and if it doesn't Ill try to figure it out tonight when I am home


----------



## HWPG

i see the chart!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, I drink lots all day. Coffee as soon as my feet hit the floor, although I have switched to half caf version.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

frsttimemama said:


> Yes, I drink lots all day. Coffee as soon as my feet hit the floor, although I have switched to half caf version.

Me too...but then I just end up drinking more so I am going to try to ween myself a little this week. i failed this morning and ordered a large coffee on my way to work :dohh:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

HWPG said:


> i see the chart!

Are you able to see my previous chart also?


----------



## morganwhite7

I see just this month's, but nice :)

P.s. Nichole this weekend I'll be 2nd tri! Crazy, crazy!


----------



## VivianJean

Stupid witch BB sorry x what a pain - your chart was looking great too. This month is your month girl x

Puke fest Morgan - ick. Sending love

Britt - have you been icing and then heating your knees? used to help me.

RE: opks, this month i did them several times a day towards the end. three times yesterday!! 

I def surged and it was super +ive again this morning (AUGH) and my temp only jumped a little (AUGH AUGH AAAAAAAUGH). 

Pinching on my right all yesterday and today. If i dont get a spike tomorrow I've missed it by a day again FML FML FML FML FML.


----------



## morganwhite7

**The soldiers can live up to 5 days!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Yeah i know.. i guess i'm just scared because if that were the case why arent we preggo by now? We've missed it by a day almost every time :(


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgn - I probably will keep running! But for now, I don't want to think about running ever again. LOL. I am going to give my body a NICE LONG rest. I've been training since the beginning of June, and now i'm tired of running.

Amelia- YUP! Been icing and staying off of them. I do feel a lot better today. It's only bad when i've been sitting for awhile! 

I'm starting to panic about money, and work and the logistics of it all when the baby is born. DH and I both have new cars. Mine is a 2011 and his is a 2012. (both were bought before we were engaged) and there is no way we can both have car payments, both work, AND pay for daycare. I love my car so much, but mine is the one we will have to sell.. I have a Subaru and only owe $12,000 but KBB says I can get 17k for it. He has a friggen Kia that he owes 19k on and KBB says in Excellent condition he could only get 11,500 (WTF!?) So, mine will have to go. I also don't know if I will stay full time, and pay for 5 days a week of day care?? I want to work part time and be home with my child more in the first couple years. I have NO idea how we figure this all out. I honestly did NOT expect to get pregnant this fast. *AHHHH*


----------



## VivianJean

Subarus are kind of the sh!t. DH and I both have one - his a 2007 Impreza and mine is a 2014 Forester (yes, mine is from the future). They hold their value so well.

Try not to stress out too much. I know it's cliche` but you will sort it out x Do you have any family close by who might be able to help out?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amelia- WORD. Subies are AWESOME and I'm extremely upset about having to sell it. Mine is a 2011 Impreza hatch back. I love that damn thing. Straight shift.. I always feel sexy driving it in my high heels! LOL

We have family, but i'm not really sure how much they could help out. If we didn't have to pay day care, we could probably keep the cars, but honestly, we live pretty much pay check to pay check. It sucks. However, i'm 27 and didn't want to keep waiting to have kids, so here we are. My mom has a 2010 Forrester and talked once about maybe, buying my Impreza and giving me her Forrester.. but I honestly don't know if she actually would. She loves my car. She is the one that talked me into buying it. haha.


----------



## frsttimemama

Britt, don't stress.. you have lots of time to figure it all out. :) Just enjoy being pregnant for a little bit. And life often has a funny way of working itself out. 

Amelia, I'm sure your timing will be fine! The little guys live quite awhile.

My bff is having her baby today. I have never been so excited, scared, sad, and happy for another person. We were 13 weeks apart in our pregnancies. Our little guys were supposed to be bff's. Ugh. Darn these stupid emotions anyway!


----------



## VivianJean

Oh honey stay strong - sending love x


----------



## Lotalaughs16

frsttimemama said:


> Britt, don't stress.. you have lots of time to figure it all out. :) Just enjoy being pregnant for a little bit. And life often has a funny way of working itself out.
> 
> Amelia, I'm sure your timing will be fine! The little guys live quite awhile.
> 
> My bff is having her baby today. I have never been so excited, scared, sad, and happy for another person. We were 13 weeks apart in our pregnancies. Our little guys were supposed to be bff's. Ugh. Darn these stupid emotions anyway!

:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:


> And the witch is here full force :cry:

I'm sorry sweet girl :hugs: You'll get it done this cycle!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you all are having a great weekend. Tonight is my last clomid night. So far I've been sleeping through it no problem. A few horrible hot flashes but I just turn the fan on and am ok. 2 more days until my HSG test. Not looking forward to it but at the same time I am. Definitely want to know if my tubes are open.

Everything will go well and be over before you know it. It will be worth it. <3 



morganwhite7 said:


> I'm sorry BB :(
> 
> Amelia- I have highhhhh hopes for your faaabulous timing this month. So excited to see what happens, FX'd for a temp spike here soon!
> 
> AFM- Oh you know barfed the whole way to work this morning. So sick of being sick!! Lol. The mornings are always worst though, unless I forget to eat, but by afternoon I am fine again. Looking forward to next month. We've got the Pumpkin Show (huuuge thing for our area.. pumpkin everyyything, including the world's largest pumpkin pie!) this weekend, my brother's birthday next week, Halloween, and then MY birthday (Nov. 5th), and finally my gender scan 2 days after!! Hoping these 3 weeks FLY by with all we have going on. But in reality time has already flown by.. being only a few days away from the 2ND TRI!! Wow.
> 
> Wishing you girls lots of babydust.. I've been following along religiously :)

Lots of exciting things happening in a short amount of time! Make sure you are well rested, eating well and having fun! 



HWPG said:


> hi ladies!
> i am 5dpo and SS like a crazy woman. nausea? pregnant. light headed? pregnant. sensitive smell? pregnant.
> oy, stupid tww!

Don't you hate that? You know what though, I want to SS too! LOL soon enough. :winkwink:



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amelia- WORD. Subies are AWESOME and I'm extremely upset about having to sell it. Mine is a 2011 Impreza hatch back. I love that damn thing. Straight shift.. I always feel sexy driving it in my high heels! LOL
> 
> We have family, but i'm not really sure how much they could help out. If we didn't have to pay day care, we could probably keep the cars, but honestly, we live pretty much pay check to pay check. It sucks. However, i'm 27 and didn't want to keep waiting to have kids, so here we are. My mom has a 2010 Forrester and talked once about maybe, buying my Impreza and giving me her Forrester.. but I honestly don't know if she actually would. She loves my car. She is the one that talked me into buying it. haha.

Everything will work out. Sit down with DH, talk, punch in the numbers, make some adjustments and you'll see it will be fine. The baby shower will help a lot too.


AFM, pinching on left. OD right around the corner! 

Question, my midwife said to get my transvaginal ultrasound around ovulation. Should I get it done on OD day or the day before? Will it affect my ovulation and ruin my chances this month?


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia, I see you O'd CD16 last month.. so I assume today is O day for you, since CD19 would be a little out of your O range. I bet bet bet you'll have that temp rise tomorrow. FX'd!!! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sorry Marie, I have no idea about the u/s affecting your chances this month. Have you called your midwife about that...that's probably where I would start but then again the ladies in this group are true fertility goddesses and may have an answer for you!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies.. I just worry. Life would be so much easier if I sold the car, but I really just don't see how we COULD keep both. We pay $700 a month in car payments between the two cars. Daycare is outrageous. Something will have to give. Either no day care (and i work evenings) or no car (and I can stay at work) SIGH. Part of me feels it's too early to start thinking about this, but I feel like we should because it could take awhile to get it all worked out.


----------



## HWPG

i dont think an u/s will affect ovulation.... since the ovulation process starts to happen way in advance. in fact, it might be good to see a follie that's just about to blow or has just gone!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy there's a girl that I'm not too close with, but DH and I went to school with who had her son a week or so before we had Jaxon. So they would have been the same age and we both see her posts on FB of how he's learning to crawl and reaching all these milestones. Hate that and resent their poor family for just being proud of their little one, what a meanie I am. Although I will say she also complains of how she misses her old life sometimes, being able to do what she wanted without a crying baby. Grrr at last you HAVE yours. I am always holding back from cursing out other mothers on FB for fear of looking like an idiot myself lol.. be grateful for what you have silly people!! Got a little sidetracked there.. but you know that she will be jealous of your newborn when hers is almost a year ;)

Britt- I've got some serious crap to get together too in these next 6 months! Don't be worried though. No matter what you guys will find a solution and be so in loooove with that little face that it won't matter if you're driving a riding mower to work! ;) Family is wonderful during these times too, have any close parents or anything you could ask to watch baby? Sounds better than daycare and probably cheaper too! :)


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama said:


> My bff is having her baby today. I have never been so excited, scared, sad, and happy for another person. We were 13 weeks apart in our pregnancies. Our little guys were supposed to be bff's. Ugh. Darn these stupid emotions anyway!

I'm sorry :( I can't even imagine how bittersweet it must be for you... Hang in there :hugs:

Britt-You'll figure it out, try not to stress. I mean, we were stressed about daycare costs and general costs for 1 baby...now we have to plan for two!!! lol There are people out there who are really poor and get it all figured out, I'm sure we will all be just fine.


----------



## jury3

Britt-Could you refinance? Maybe they could get payments lowered?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Thanks ladies.. I just worry. Life would be so much easier if I sold the car, but I really just don't see how we COULD keep both. We pay $700 a month in car payments between the two cars. Daycare is outrageous. Something will have to give. Either no day care (and i work evenings) or no car (and I can stay at work) SIGH. Part of me feels it's too early to start thinking about this, but I feel like we should because it could take awhile to get it all worked out.

Like the other ladies said, TRY not to stress (I know I know easier said than done) Honestly, if its not one thing its another...you and DH will figure it out and you'll make ends meet its just important to keep communicating about finances...personally I have found that to be the biggest fighting point between my hubs and I when were not communicating about spending then we point fingers.
Like Morgan said, none of that will matter when you see your beautiful baby!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies. I knew you would understand. Just sucks. That's just life. I just prayyyy that this clomid works for us. 

Morgan, me too!! Sometimes I just close Facebook because i get so upset with ungrateful people on there.


----------



## frsttimemama

On another note, my back is so sore and I am like.. dull crampy today. I don't know what that is all about. It doesn't feel like O pain. At least not like last month.


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> On another note, my back is so sore and I am like.. dull crampy today. I don't know what that is all about. It doesn't feel like O pain. At least not like last month.

Have you had it before?? I'm all pinchy and crampy too. Have been for past two days. It comes and goes. Surely it's O??! Could it be from Clomid?


----------



## VivianJean

What do you think girls - I'm pinching and cramping so much that I feel like I'm going to go have a vomit in a sec. 

SO nauseous :( it's never been this bad before.:sick::holly: are starting to hurt a little too....
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-10-09 at 10.44.36 AM.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## VivianJean

VivianJean said:


> What do you think girls - I'm pinching and cramping so much that I feel like I'm going to go have a vomit in a sec.
> 
> SO nauseous :( it's never been this bad before.:sick::holly: are starting to hurt a little too....

ooops
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-10-14 at 1.25.24 PM.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie- I've never thought about re-fying. I have a really good interest rate, but DH's must be terrible. He was in quite predicament when he bought this car. He was 3 months from paying off his other car, and then he breaks down on the side on I-70 with a cracked engine block on a Friday. They tell him it'll be $4,000 to replace the engine. he doesn't have it, and no family could help. So Kia bought the car off of him and put he got a new car for $100 more a month and a 6 year loan. Because he commutes 180 miles a day, the car isn't even a year old and has 50k miles on it. He will never be able to get rid it of it now. That's why MY car would have to be the one to go.


----------



## VivianJean

so it's not a lease :( Bummer could you get rid of botha nd switch to two leased cars? might be far cheaper and better in long run - you have a growing family now :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amelia- It'd probably be impossible for someone who commutes as far as he does DAILY to lease, right? I mean 180 miles a DAY. Most leases don't want you going over like 12k miles a year. I probably could do it, but i'm very clumsy and i'd be afraid i'd be charged extra costs... my car has a couple dings, scratches, and other cosmetic problems.


----------



## VivianJean

I know you can "buy" miles on a lease.... I'm not sure how many tho. We were looking at upping it to 15k per year because we thought I'd do several trips back to colorado but in the end stuck with the 12k... and we are only locked in for two years which is nice.

Dings and scratches often fall under normal wear and tear. We have two giant 50lbs dogs. our interior is going to be a mess but apparently that's no problem.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Wow! that's great! The inside of my car is perfect... it's the outside!! EEK. LOL. My mom just told me that she would consider "switching cars" because hers is paid for, but she takes care of my handicapped grandmother, and she couldn't do it while she is alive.. The forrester sits a lot higher and my grandmother can get in and out of it. So, that probably won't pan out.. NOT that I want anything to happen to my G-ma either. So that's a tough one..


----------



## VivianJean

look into a lease- you might be able to sell your car and DH's and the loss on DH's be made up by the sale of yours. Get a lease x 2 OR lease one and buy a better car that won't depreciate as fast as a Kia.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay for a sticky bean, Sonia! :flower::happydance:

Sorry AF got you BB! Bad witch! :( :hugs:

AFM: We were able to get in all our assigned bunny days, yay! :bunny: I O'd on cd14 this month, and felt more bloated than usual, so I'm hoping that's a good sign that something was changed for the better with the Femara. [-o&lt; Had creamy cm instead of EWCM on O day but I used pre-seed so hopefully that won't be a problem.

My testing/AF day will be the day of my wedding anniversary, this month, so it will either be a super awesome anniversary or we will have to try and not let bad news/the witch ruin it.

In other news, one of my cats got a poo cling-on and, before I could catch her to remove it, butt-scooted across my dining room table! :sad2: I definitely broke out the Clorox for that cleaning job. For such adorable creatures, my cats sure can be disgusting!


----------



## prgirl_11

SmallTownGal said:


> Yay for a sticky bean, Sonia! :flower::happydance:
> 
> Sorry AF got you BB! Bad witch! :( :hugs:
> 
> AFM: We were able to get in all our assigned bunny days, yay! :bunny: I O'd on cd14 this month, and felt more bloated than usual, so I'm hoping that's a good sign that something was changed for the better with the Femara. [-o&lt; Had creamy cm instead of EWCM on O day but I used pre-seed so hopefully that won't be a problem.
> 
> My testing/AF day will be the day of my wedding anniversary, this month, so it will either be a super awesome anniversary or we will have to try and not let bad news/the witch ruin it.
> 
> In other news, one of my cats got a poo cling-on and, before I could catch her to remove it, butt-scooted across my dining room table! :sad2: I definitely broke out the Clorox for that cleaning job. For such adorable creatures, my cats sure can be disgusting!

A :bfp: on your anniversary would be so awesome! 

Oh and baaaad kitty! :nope:


----------



## prgirl_11

Amelia, did you do an afternoon OPK?


----------



## HWPG

Stg, gross but hilarious!


----------



## frsttimemama

STG, how awful! Eww! Yay for getting perfect be timing. FX for your anniversary BFP!!

My evening opk was totally negative. Hopefullyit will be a BAM positive and soon. I'm getting antsy.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, your chart looks great! FX for you!


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> Amelia, did you do an afternoon OPK?

I did - super positive... again. I've NEVER wanted to see weak faint lines so bad.

I've been close to vomiting all day. Can hardly walk from the pain in my side. It's so bad I'm wondering if it's gas, lol .. pretty sure it isn't tho. 

I used Conceive (sperm friendly lube) last BD we did. I'm so stressed I'm drying out. 

Just need a BIG temp shift tomorrow AM - thermometer was messing up this am took my temp about 7 times. Going to have to go on a battery run I think tonight.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Sorry you're having bad pain, Amelia! :hugs::hugs: Hope you get relief soon!


----------



## VivianJean

FX it's actually a good sign that i'm Oing out of my dominant ovary... i'll take pain as long as it means BEAN


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Feeling sick tonight.. blahhhhhh


----------



## VivianJean

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Feeling sick tonight.. blahhhhhh

:hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Feeling sick tonight.. blahhhhhh

Ugh :? Might as well start getting used to it. For the next couple weeks it will come and go then usually it hits full force around 6weeks if you're one of the people that gets ms. Get some sea bands! It's the only way I got to sleep last night through the nausea


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies. Ashlee- I have a pretty strong stomach. I've only been sick twice since I was 5 years old and those two times I was drunk. haha. But I've never had MS so I have no idea how i'll deal. Where do you get these seabands?


----------



## asmcsm

I ordered mine online. It's basically just acupressure but they work great! If I can counteract ms with something other than pills I'm gonna do it as long as I can!


----------



## VivianJean

augh this feels like a cyst


----------



## frsttimemama

Hopefully that isn't the case, Amelia!

Sorry you feel rough, Britt. Hopefully today is better. 

AFM, opk still negative this morning. I tried FMU, but nada. I'm sure it is just too early. Still hoping to O Thursday. Doubt it though. I will probably cry if I O Saturday or Sunday because I don't think there will be enough BD. I am nervous every other day isn't enough, even though I know it is. I didn't BD every day last time. Just nervous I guess!


----------



## HWPG

VJ, waiting to see your temp this morning....


----------



## Lotalaughs16

OPK was negative for me too this morning, the hubs and I had a great talk last night and we did get a make up bd sesh in! I'm really starting to get excited, my temps are seeming a lot more normal than last time I tried temping...I can't wait to see that shift and be in my first TWW :)

Sandy - I read somewhere that a woman got pregnant and only dtd 5 days before she ovulated...I'm sure you will have your bases covered even if you o a little later but I am keeping my fx'd for you!!

Britt - sorry about the nausea...hopefully you won't get MS too bad.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- What about the car or in the woods?!? Some kind of sneak BD plan to get one in on the camping trip if you get a pos OPK while you're out.. I mean it only takes a minute to get some soldiers in place, then he can run back out to the family while you get situated! Hehe I know it sounds so risque, but totally possible AND understandable for an ovulating queen!! :)

Amelia- Also very excited to see that temp. You are COVERED girl, no worries! Sounds to me like that pain is just a stronggg O. When I Ov'd from the right (my STRONG ovary, the one I got preggo from!) I always had 50x ovary the pain 1-4DPO. Idk but I have my FX'd for you!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Or the shower...there are plenty of places you can go rendezvous. Just say you are going for a "walk" I've had lots o sex on camping trips


----------



## morganwhite7

^Hahaha true!! You girls are so awesome.. I think I may need to filter what I say but then I'm reassured there's no such thing as TMI here ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

FX to all the ladies about to O!

Sandy- it is still early so I wouldn't stress too much about it. I didn't O until cd 18 my first round of clomid. 

Few hours until my my HSG test. I am trying not to be stressed about people seeing me half naked. I have not been doing good on my diet and exercise so I am definitely on the heavier side right now. I know they are professionals and probably see way worse then me but I can't help but worry.


----------



## jury3

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Thanks ladies. Ashlee- I have a pretty strong stomach. I've only been sick twice since I was 5 years old and those two times I was drunk. haha. But I've never had MS so I have no idea how i'll deal. Where do you get these seabands?

You can get them at Walmart. I didn't like them bc they made my wrists itch lol No idea if they work or not bc they irritated me so much. I agree with Ashlee though, after 5 weeks it was on and off. 6 weeks it was everyday...didn't get relief until after 9 weeks and not it's off and on.



NDTaber9211 said:


> FX to all the ladies about to O!
> 
> Sandy- it is still early so I wouldn't stress too much about it. I didn't O until cd 18 my first round of clomid.
> 
> Few hours until my my HSG test. I am trying not to be stressed about people seeing me half naked. I have not been doing good on my diet and exercise so I am definitely on the heavier side right now. I know they are professionals and probably see way worse then me but I can't help but worry.

Nichole-You're so funny. There are plenty of women out there who are much, much larger than you who they've seen...you are way too hard on yourself. They will not care at all :) I have to show my belly all the time now bc they do u/s stuff, so you better get used to it! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know I'm being ridiculous and I am trying to get over it. I am usually a super shy, cover everything up kind of girl so the idea of going full monte is scary.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

good luck nichole!


----------



## jury3

Lol I totally understand. Don't let it stress you though, I guarantee you they've seen much worse :)


----------



## VivianJean

Good luck Nichole! It'll be fine and don't even worry about being naked - call it a dry run for when you are pushing out a kid and pooping all over yourself ;)

I had the most WILD sex while camping - IN the tent real quiet doggy style, went for a walk and ended up bent over a tree, lol... in the car too... lots of places just make it a team effort and I'm sure he'll be keen to get naughty.

So I'm in a pickle. My ovary pain is almost gone. I'm exhausted and bloated and my boobs are killing me.

After thermometer shenanigans yesterday I got a new battery and called it good. This morning after about 5 hrs (yeah I've not been sleeping much or well lately) I took my temp and it was 97.2 WTF. I took it again and it was 97.13, 97.03, 96.98 ... I was so pissed off and confused. I got up POAS and went back to sleep.

I got up 3 hrs later at 9am and took temp again and it was 97.58, took it again it was 97.60 and then again 97.58,... 

Now I'm totally confused. First of all my thermometer is being a dick. Secondly I never temp more than once but this time... idk. The stick was still fairly +ive but not as "strong" or as "fast" as my other tests. All other symptoms point at O - boobs, pain in the ovary, the bloat....

My housemate (who knows what's going on and threatened to take me to hospital last night if the O pain didnt go away) got up this morning, poked me in the boob (he's my best friend and seen me at my WORST) and laughed and said "holy sh!t they are huge, no need for a boob job now just keep ovulating" or something to that effect. 

Not sure what to do - put in interim temp of 97.2 and then see if it goes up tomorrow and the next day and then maybe go back in and put in the 97.58 temp if it makes sense? Last cycle was SO easy - dip then HUGE spike. F*ck my cycle.

Help? :(


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Amelia, I am new to temping shenanigans but I thought the temp spike happens a few days after you o...maybe it will spike tomorrow?? or I could be totally wrong and confused lol


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole- Good luck with the HSG! you will be fine!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amelia- are you doing vajayjay temping? Taking your temp over and over will produce lower results because every time you take the thermometer out and then put it back in, you are introducing the cold environment to your lady bits. Maybe this month you are one of those ladies who have a slow rise. Fx you get your big spike soon.


----------



## VivianJean

It should happen the day after the ball drops because progesterone takes over as the dominant hormone and progesterone is what causes increased temps.

My confusion is I have all the progesterone symptoms - bloating, SORE SORE SORE boobs and I also have ovarian pain but the temp isn't up which makes me wonder if there is something a) wrong with the thermometer or b) wrong with me (again).

I guess technically it WAS higher ... just not the .4 to 1whole degree I had in previous cycles and what normally constitutes a strong o :( With all the pain I was really expecting something more similar to last month where it shot up almost half a degree over night.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My chart is looking so pretty this month!


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> Amelia- are you doing vajayjay temping? Taking your temp over and over will produce lower results because every time you take the thermometer out and then put it back in, you are introducing the cold environment to your lady bits. Maybe this month you are one of those ladies who have a slow rise. Fx you get your big spike soon.

Girl I didnt even think of that.... ok.. that makes sense.

So do I take the 97.2 (sad face) or the 97.58 that was 3 hrs later? *sigh*


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck, Nichole! Don't worry too much. The nurses, doctors and techs will do their nest to keep you covered up! I had a vaginal ultrasound done in that same department a few years ago (an IUD went missing) and they had multiple blankets to keep me covered, a gown, etc. They don't want you to be exposed or uncomfortable! I hope the procedure goes well! 

Trying to get caught up at work, so I'll get caught up later. Hi everyone, hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## NDTaber9211

If the 97.2 was taken around your usual temp taking time then I would use that one.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Amanda. I am trying not to be so worried about that. I know I will have to get use to it when I am pregnant so why not start now.


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> If the 97.2 was taken around your usual temp taking time then I would use that one.

I was scared you'd say that.... ok... well... then my chart looks like it does below - ugly, slow to rise, stupid... I dont feel like going to work today i just want to stay in bed and cry.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> If the 97.2 was taken around your usual temp taking time then I would use that one.
> 
> I was scared you'd say that.... ok... well... then my chart looks like it does below - ugly, slow to rise, stupid... I dont feel like going to work today i just want to stay in bed and cry.Click to expand...

Me too. I nearly called in sick! It has been super cold in the mornings recently so all I want to do is stay snuggled in bed. 

Sorry that your temps are odd. I don't temp or know what it means but I hope it gets better!


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> If the 97.2 was taken around your usual temp taking time then I would use that one.
> 
> I was scared you'd say that.... ok... well... then my chart looks like it does below - ugly, slow to rise, stupid... I dont feel like going to work today i just want to stay in bed and cry.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. I nearly called in sick! It has been super cold in the mornings recently so all I want to do is stay snuggled in bed.
> 
> Sorry that your temps are odd. I don't temp or know what it means but I hope it gets better!Click to expand...

If i were on salary I'd be in bed today but being production i only get paid the days I show up on site.... and if we weren't trying to buy a house I'd say "eft it" and get neked and curl up with my dogs


----------



## morganwhite7

"get neked and curl up with my dogs"

^LOL, my fav thing to do ;) You are FINE and you ovulated and are simply having strong post-O/progesterone symptoms I have decided :)


----------



## HWPG

VJ, i bet you are fine also, and post O. probably a slow rise or messed up temp.


----------



## VivianJean

DH is all like "tell me tell me tell me TEMP OPK!!!"

I feel sad and he's a bit disappointed. Oh well.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amelia- one month I had 3 low post o temps and then got my big rise. It is completely normal do have a slow rise. Try to relax and let boys do their work :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_11

I've crossed over to the dark side. I will have a um... "practice" session later. Not feeling too thrilled about it but, oh well, I want my sticky :bfp: !!!

Not sure why the pic is sideways since it was upright when uploaded...:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## VivianJean

*high five* do it


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amelia- sorry about the temps hun.. I never got into temping because I knew they'd drive me bonkers. I'm sure all is good =]


----------



## NDTaber9211

I love soft cups. They really aren't bad for me.


----------



## VivianJean

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amelia- sorry about the temps hun.. I never got into temping because I knew they'd drive me bonkers. I'm sure all is good =]

I'd just have sex every day if i could and never temp again but when i only get to see DH once a month and my cycles are still wacky after cyst + termination I need to temp to stay on top of O dates *sigh*.

I was hoping to cancel my fertility appoint this month.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

That is rough.. keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month!


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> I love soft cups. They really aren't bad for me.

Yeah now that i know how they work I love them!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

blargh... felt pretty good today until after lunch. My stomach feels a little sour and now people are warming up smelly shit for lunch. I've noticed if I drink tea, it usually helps. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So I am not sure if I should be nervous or not...I have had very little CM this week and absolutely none today. I thought the guafenesin was suppose to increase this and make it easier, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## VivianJean

When in doubt preseed or conceive girl x


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Well its not an issue(yet, its early in the bd marathon) when we dtd, i was just trying to keep track to figure out when i am about to ovulate


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sometimes I would have like no cm at all the BAM! Tons of ewcm the day before O. Our bodies like to torture us.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ok lol I was thinking something was wrong this TTC business is so stressful!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Brittney - make sure you are drinking lots of water. It really makes a difference. Especially if you are taking guifenisin. Also don't stop taking it until after you O bc you don't want to have rebound hostile cm. You could also take green tea extract or l-arginine. I took both and it really increased my cm. I was on clomid and never saw an issue with my cm. There's always preseed if you are concerned. DH loved that stuff. 

Amelia - it sounds like you O'd. All your symptoms sound like our good friend progesterone. 

Nichole I hope your hsg went well. When I had mine, the room was very dim so it made it more comfortable. 

Sandy - what about a quickie while your mom is in the shower?? You could always send her to the store too....there are lots of ways around this. I'm kind of jealous thinking of all the random sex you could have! Haha once we went up north With DHs family and we were feeling frisky so we went out and had sex on his grandmas boat. Lol we also had sex on a blow up dingy...in a campground shower, in the tent, outside the tent....the car. Random sex is the best.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I hope your appt went well.
Amanda-Well what are you having? 
Amelia-Feel better soon! 
AFM: I went to the dentist today! No cavities. That's why I am so late getting on today. Temp still low-but opks are darking.


----------



## HWPG

prgirl, welcome to the best dark side there is. softcups rule.
as you gals know, my MIL comes from Russia for 3 weeks per year. the first year she visited, OH and i had only been sleeping together for like 1-2 months. she would tactfully be like, "i need a nap" or 'i'm cold, i'm going to take a shower" and we'd instantly be on each other, wherever was closest. and she slept in his bed so we were sleeping on a blowup mattress - damn, those things are squeaky! so secret, furtive, quick sex for three weeks - oh, those were the days!


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's what happened to Lausie. She had parents visiting during O time and had sneaky BD that landed her with a bfp!


----------



## RobertRedford

Sandy, I'm a huge fan of shower sex too, just be sure to have a softcup handy to trap all those little guys! OH and I get really sneaky, esp. living with in-laws right now. We were up at his family's cabin in Tahoe on 4th of July, with the entire family. Everyone was napping after a long day at the beach and we just quietly did the deed in our room. We have also gone on "walks" aka, outside to the car to bang one out quickly. Girl's gotta do what ever it takes to get the job done :)


----------



## VivianJean

I had my housemate around for 4 of the 5 BDs we had this month.

It was pretty hilarious. I was 17 again.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tubes are open! :bunny:


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Tubes are open! :bunny:

Yayyyy Nichole!!!! :hugs: Get it girl!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Tubes are open! :bunny:

wooooohooo! :bunny:


----------



## prgirl_11

So I was supposed to get a 'peak' on my monitor this morning but, alas, I did not. :-( i just did an OPK and it was also negative. Errrrr I feel my usual ovulation pinching on the left but looks like I still have another day or two to go. (sigh...)


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> Tubes are open! :bunny:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *FIST BUMP*:thumbup:


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> So I was supposed to get a 'peak' on my monitor this morning but, alas, I did not. :-( i just did an OPK and it was also negative. Errrrr I feel my usual ovulation pinching on the left but looks like I still have another day or two to go. (sigh...)

I feel ya Marie x


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Nichole!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> So I was supposed to get a 'peak' on my monitor this morning but, alas, I did not. :-( i just did an OPK and it was also negative. Errrrr I feel my usual ovulation pinching on the left but looks like I still have another day or two to go. (sigh...)
> 
> I feel ya Marie xClick to expand...

Hugs my dear. We'll get there! <3


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves' gender reveal is up on FB!


----------



## wavescrash

Well ladies, looks like we're team pink again! Three girls, oh my goodness!! Both of our cats are female as well so OH is having a panic attack over the estrogen lol.

My 8 year old started crying, upset, just like she did when we announced Hannah was a girl. So it was a very joyous occasion lol.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-2.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## prgirl_11

wavescrash said:


> Well ladies, looks like we're team pink again! Three girls, oh my goodness!! Both of our cats are female as well so OH is having a panic attack over the estrogen lol.
> 
> My 8 year old started crying, upset, just like she did when we announced Hannah was a girl. So it was a very joyous occasion lol.

Congratulations!!:flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Congrats Waves!! Another girl!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## VivianJean

Congrats!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats Wave :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

RAWWWR I JUST WANT IT TO BE MORNING SO I CAN TEMP AGAIN AND GET MY O CONFIRMATION :brat::hissy::loo:](*,)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> RAWWWR I JUST WANT IT TO BE MORNING SO I CAN TEMP AGAIN AND GET MY O CONFIRMATION :brat::hissy::loo:](*,)

FX for you! Now that I know my tubes are open, I just want my fertile time to get here so I can get to banging! Still probably about a week away :dohh:


----------



## jury3

wavescrash said:


> Well ladies, looks like we're team pink again! Three girls, oh my goodness!! Both of our cats are female as well so OH is having a panic attack over the estrogen lol.
> 
> My 8 year old started crying, upset, just like she did when we announced Hannah was a girl. So it was a very joyous occasion lol.

LOL I was the opposite as a kid, I cried when my 2nd brother was a boy bc I wanted a sister so bad. She'll get over it :)

Nichole-Yay!!! Did DH ever have his SA again? I hope you see that bfp soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah Julie he did and it was about the same. It looked worse to be but the Dr didn't seem worried about it. Hopefully we get lucky!


----------



## HWPG

Nicole - yayyyyyy! I'm so happy! How was it? Don't you feel better knowing? Woot!
Congrats waves - we have three girls in my family also.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Is he going to start the vitamins to help? You could totally get lucky! Nikki did! I have faith!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Nichole glad the everything is ok!!

Congrats Waves, I have 2 sisters....my dad survived all the estrogen lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> Nicole - yayyyyyy! I'm so happy! How was it? Don't you feel better knowing? Woot!
> Congrats waves - we have three girls in my family also.

It wasn't bad at all. Felt like menstrual cramps really. Not even as bad as when AF arrives. There were some really weird feelings too like when they pulled the catheter out and such. I feel SO much better knowing. They wouldn't let DH go back but the nurse was super amazing and basically became my surrogate DH :haha: 



jury3 said:


> Nichole-Is he going to start the vitamins to help? You could totally get lucky! Nikki did! I have faith!

Yeah he is. We actually were suppose to go get the stuff Saturday but we forgot about the cancer walk. I will probably go and get them tomorrow.


----------



## VivianJean

Because it's 5:30 here and we all deserve a giggle:

https://www.parentsociety.com/pregnancy/17-horrifying-baby-shower-cakes/?utm_source=taboola


----------



## prgirl_11

I just popped my SoftCup cherry! :bunny: Ready for BDing tonight. Armed with my SoftCup under my pillow. :winkwink:

Putting it in was easier than taking it out. :shrug:


----------



## jury3

Yes, putting it in is much easier than taking it out! Not as gross either lol


----------



## VivianJean

jury3 said:


> Yes, putting it in is much easier than taking it out! Not as gross either lol

Did you use preseed with the soft cup?


----------



## prgirl_11

jury3 said:


> Yes, putting it in is much easier than taking it out! Not as gross either lol

I can't imagine using this while on my period. It would be so messy :nope:


----------



## jury3

I put preseed in before hand so it was body temp by the time I got sperm in there. Sometimes I would put just a little inside the cup with the sperm. I tried putting it around the rim but it would slip around and I had a hard time hitting the hole lol 

Yeah, I used it during AF once at the peak time and it was pretty gross. I used them toward the end of AF bc it was more like spotting and I was usually tired of tampons by then. That wasn't as bad. Full AF was a bit much for me though lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, yay!! So glad to hear that! 

Amelia, I agree. Sounds like you Oed and covered your bases. Just a slow rise.

Thanks for all the advice and ideas. We will make it work. My opks are still totally negative so it probablywont even be an issue. BD calendar sex starts tonight. Hubby just doesn't know. 

On Facebook, four babies were born today. FOUR. I hate even getting on there anymore. I need to get knocked up for my own freaking sanity .. I'm sure you all can relate lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

And I have thought the same about softcups. What a disgusting and messy AF device!!


----------



## wavescrash

I don't keep up in this thread as much as I'd like - is anyone testing soon?


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay for tubes being open, Nichole! :happydance: :bunny: Glad the procedure went smoothly and they took good care of you!

And try not to worry about how you look, you're already pretty! (Link goes to one of my favorite blogs for fashion/body image talk).:bodyb:

Congrats on team pink, Waves! :pink: :flower:



VivianJean said:


> Because it's 5:30 here and we all deserve a giggle:
> 
> https://www.parentsociety.com/pregnancy/17-horrifying-baby-shower-cakes/?utm_source=taboola

Oh, dear God! Sweet baby Jesus! Cue the sound of me running screaming into the night, LOL! :haha: The artist in me is impressed, but boy howdy, those cakes are pretty much all Nightmare Fuel Unleaded from the Uncanny Valley of Hell!

AFM: DH put the cat box lids on backwards and left a gap, so we wound up with pee on the floor behind the boxes (because the cats like to spray the back of the boxes).

In better news, I'm going to see Gravity with my mom tomorrow, and my metal dance pad (for Dance Dance Revolution) came today and works great!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh and congrats on another girl, Amanda!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!


----------



## goldstns

Nichole- glad all is clear! maybe with the "cleaning" (as Rachel once said)... you will get a BFP.

Waves- congrats on team pink! Hows wedding planning going?


----------



## VivianJean

SmallTownGal said:


> Yay for tubes being open, Nichole! :happydance: :bunny: Glad the procedure went smoothly and they took good care of you!
> 
> And try not to worry about how you look, you're already pretty! (Link goes to one of my favorite blogs for fashion/body image talk).:bodyb:
> 
> Congrats on team pink, Waves! :pink: :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Because it's 5:30 here and we all deserve a giggle:
> 
> https://www.parentsociety.com/pregnancy/17-horrifying-baby-shower-cakes/?utm_source=taboola
> 
> Oh, dear God! Sweet baby Jesus! Cue the sound of me running screaming into the night, LOL! :haha: The artist in me is impressed, but boy howdy, those cakes are pretty much all Nightmare Fuel Unleaded from the Uncanny Valley of Hell!
> 
> AFM: DH put the cat box lids on backwards and left a gap, so we wound up with pee on the floor behind the boxes (because the cats like to spray the back of the boxes).
> 
> In better news, I'm going to see Gravity with my mom tomorrow, and my metal dance pad (for Dance Dance Revolution) came today and works great!Click to expand...

Aren't they freaking revolting?!!

AFM - FIRST NEGATIVE OPK!!! :happydance: FX for another temp rise tomorrow ... :wacko:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)

Honestly, I've not done much in the way of wedding planning lately. Right now I'm trying to focus on finding us a place to live that isn't under my mother's roof lol.


----------



## prgirl_11

Alright Amelia! Keep us posted on your temp tomorrow morning! 

It looks like most of us TTCrs are either close to or already ovulating. Lots of testing anxiety, ahem, I mean excitement for the end of the month! 

Hoping I get my "Peak" tomorrow! 


"I want to be in the TWW." , she said, with her SoftCup up her lady bits as she snoozed off.

ZzZzzzZz


----------



## VivianJean

"softcup up her lady bits"

:rofl:


----------



## VivianJean

Sooooo I just realized this whole shut down has screwed me... I'm 9 days away from my greencard expiring and I just realized I won't get my new one before hand because THE GOVERNMENT IS OUT TO LUNCH. Which means no international travel, no visiting home, no planning on going to my friends wedding in January unless i have my new card otherwise I can't get back into the country. FML.


----------



## VivianJean

Fx for your peak!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh god Amelia that sucks! I hope everything works out. 

Waves- any difference with your mom and her drinking?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amanda congratulations! :)

Nichole that's brilliant news!

Amelia I hope you get your card sorted soon!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh Amelia, hopefully they get it together soon and it isn't an issue!

Hope you're doing well, BBC.

We did not BD last night. Between our jobs, we rolled into bed absolutely exhausted about 1230. Ugh! Opk still totally negative so I don't feel like stressing about it yet. I have just plain been in a funk the past few days, which is totally abnormal for me. Trying hard to kick it. Just feeling so broken I guess. It sucks. Hopefully camping and shopping this weekend will help. And a few drinks won't hurt my O chances, will they?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy, maybe a little sneaking around during your camping trip will help get you out of this funk...keep your head up, you're not broken!! :hugs:

Amelia, how long will it take once the gov't reopens for you to get the new card? I didn't think it would stay closed until January...this is backing up our process as well :/

I have another question for you ladies, sorry if I'm being annoying...regarding this guifenisin, am i supposed to be taking it once a day or go by the recommended dosage as if i were taking it for a cold? 
I have been taking 1-400mg tablet every morning for 5 days now along with a baby aspirin and a vitex, then at night i take my prenatal, another vitex, and 500 mg of maca supplement.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I took it every 6 hours around o time.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ok good to know, I'll start doing that today.


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Sooooo I just realized this whole shut down has screwed me... I'm 9 days away from my greencard expiring and I just realized I won't get my new one before hand because THE GOVERNMENT IS OUT TO LUNCH. Which means no international travel, no visiting home, no planning on going to my friends wedding in January unless i have my new card otherwise I can't get back into the country. FML.

Ugh girl I'm so sorry. Do you guys have an attorney that could step in and help out? I know it's more $$$ to spend but maybe they can advise you on what to do.

What were your temps like this morning? Are you even up yet? Lol


----------



## prgirl_11

No peak today on my monitor but the LH line is getting darker. I'm thinking the B vitamins and baby aspirin I started taking might have delayed my OD? I don't really mind as long as I get a :bfp: !!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Amelia, 

This article says they will continue processing green cards:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/29/us-government-shutdown-services-affected


----------



## Lotalaughs16

ok so this morning I had a little bit of brown spotting just when i wiped and now it has turned into reddish/brown and is enough to need a thin pantyliner...has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

I am around, just trying not to be around too much as TTC is taking over my life and it's making me miserable. 

Good luck to you all. :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lotalaughs16 said:


> ok so this morning I had a little bit of brown spotting just when i wiped and now it has turned into reddish/brown and is enough to need a thin pantyliner...has anyone had this happen before?

I've had ovulation spotting before :)


----------



## morganwhite7

That is a good sign your egg has popped! Mine would only do that from one side, I guess it was more irritated during O than the other, but signifies a strong O I think!

Have you had a pos OPK yet? If not, I'd BD just in case ;)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

no positive OPK yet, we only BD'd 3 times so far, AHHHHH! I was planning to jump him when i get home but it wont be until probably 7...gosh this is so stressful. When should i expect a temp shift?


----------



## HWPG

VJ, nice temp rise, yay!


----------



## morganwhite7

^I second that! Great job this month girl- no worries!! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

View attachment 685811

Here is the OPKs from today.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

And I just did another a half hour ago...
View attachment 685813


----------



## morganwhite7

Almost positive, so either O just happened (not likely on CD13- don't worry!!), and that was the pin prick of blood you saw.. Orrrrrr you are Oing like VERY SOON and a follicle may have just been irritated. Either way try not to go too crazy, sounds like you have been doing great. Keep OPKing and make sure you treat your lady bits right.. fertile week can get painful lol. A hot washcloth after Softcup always fixed me :) 

And I always encouraged quickies during BDfest- mind you good sex is wonderful! But it is nice to make it quick so that if you have to do it AGAIN the next day, your lady bits aren't sore. Lol since DH's don't seem to have that problem ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Brittney - is that a panty liner for your backdrop? That's awesome. Not quite positive yet though. 

Pr girl - I always took my baby Asa after O bc I read it can delay it. But I know Ashlee took it before so who knows. I would do some research on it.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yeah Brittney you are close!!

and Amelia- YAY!! huge temp jump!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks Morgan, I think I may have to cross over to the softcup team...I was holding out but I'm just so damn curious about all the hype!

Rachel, yes that is a pantyliner paper :blush:, I am doing these opks at work and i don't like to put my pee stick on the counter while I'm waiting for it to dry so that was what i had to work with haha


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> Amelia,
> 
> This article says they will continue processing green cards:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/29/us-government-shutdown-services-affected

Thankssssssssss lady - that's a load off my mind! Yeah we had an attorney to do the initial process, this time 'round it was just submit some paperwork and a check, get finger printed (because my fingers have changed in 2 years??) and then wait on either something in the mail + card or a note we need to come in for random final interview.

FX I just get the stupid card and call it a day. 

Thanks for the temp monitoring ladies!! I'm so excited - finally. I actually think I O'd yesterday but probably around the time I did my 6am temping so it wasn't affecting temp yet. Boobs and nipples so sore it hurt to put on a t-shirt last night and get into bed. Much better today. I was debating manually overriding my chart but CBF - it's not going to change anything now anyway.

LL - that's almost a +ive - no stress you have some breathing room for sure!

Gotta dash to work - see you all in a few mins x


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> We did not BD last night. Between our jobs, we rolled into bed absolutely exhausted about 1230. Ugh! Opk still totally negative so I don't feel like stressing about it yet. I have just plain been in a funk the past few days, which is totally abnormal for me. Trying hard to kick it. Just feeling so broken I guess. It sucks. Hopefully camping and shopping this weekend will help. And a few drinks won't hurt my O chances, will they?

I am sorry you are feeling so down :hugs: Feeling like you are broken is the worse thing ever. I've cried many times feeling the same way. I hope you have fun camping and it's just the thing you need to put a pep in your step 



Lotalaughs16 said:


> ok so this morning I had a little bit of brown spotting just when i wiped and now it has turned into reddish/brown and is enough to need a thin pantyliner...has anyone had this happen before?

Hasn't happen to me but everyone is different. I hope the other girls are right and you either O or are about to!



brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am around, just trying not to be around too much as TTC is taking over my life and it's making me miserable.
> 
> Good luck to you all. :)

Sorry you are feeling miserable :hugs: Take as much time as you need! 

AFM- not much going on for me atm. I have some brown spotting from the HSG but they say that is totally normal. Temp was a bit low but I think they are starting to turn clomid funky again. I am going to start cm checking and opks tomorrow. DH's vitamins should be here tomorrow and he will start em right away. FX this is our lucky month!


----------



## HWPG

nichole, i have everything crossed for you!


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh god Amelia that sucks! I hope everything works out.
> 
> Waves- any difference with your mom and her drinking?

Thanks girl - and i 2nd this - Waves?? How are things?



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Sandy, maybe a little sneaking around during your camping trip will help get you out of this funk...keep your head up, you're not broken!! :hugs:
> 
> Amelia, how long will it take once the gov't reopens for you to get the new card? I didn't think it would stay closed until January...this is backing up our process as well :/

I'm not entirely sure. They advise that 3 months before your card expires (on the conditional GC) you let them know and submit your papers. We had it in right on 2 months. I'm assuming there will be backlog and it will probably take longer than Oct 24th when I'm officially expired but still in process. I'm worried that with TG and Xmas I could fall into next year.



brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am around, just trying not to be around too much as TTC is taking over my life and it's making me miserable.
> 
> Good luck to you all. :)

Sorry babe x sending love- be back when you are ready x



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Thanks Morgan, I think I may have to cross over to the softcup team...I was holding out but I'm just so damn curious about all the hype!
> 
> Rachel, yes that is a pantyliner paper :blush:, I am doing these opks at work and i don't like to put my pee stick on the counter while I'm waiting for it to dry so that was what i had to work with haha

I'm a convert - they suck but they totally made it possible to get a quick BD in and then go straight to the gym for a serious aerobic work out without me feeling like I was shaking the army out.

Thanks again for the temp congrats girls - I'm super stoked and now just trying to relax and not SS. I'm not confident at all that this is my month, but I'm trying to stay positive. I can't change anything now and we BD'd as much as we could in those 4 days DH and I were together.

Last preg I didn't know I was preg until I missed AF sooooo..... f*ck it. I'll be over here in my corner drinking coffee and reading the news:paper:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Nichole, I really hope this is your month!! I'm keeping my finger, toes, arms, and legs crossed for you!!

Amelia, gotcha...don't you hate how long everything takes to process, you would think by 2013 there would be a better system :wacko:


----------



## VivianJean

this just made me cry at work... on a scale of happy to miserable I err on the side of sad most of the time. My smartarse housemate just sent this to me. I guess I should finish this by saying that YOU LADIES have made my life better, warmer and more hopeful than I ever thought possible and I love that we get to share all the ups and down.

https://www.upworthy.com/scientists...tributing-factors-to-happiness-youll-thank-me


----------



## frsttimemama

Glad you got your temp rise, Amelia!

Thanks Nichole. It really stinks feeling this way. Hopefully it will get better soon. Glad your test went well. Maybe this is the lucky month for you.

Noon opk still totally negative. If clomid doesn't work I'm going to be heartbroken.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Brittney!


----------



## NDTaber9211

It will work, don't fret! You usually had late ovulation so you still have time. Clomid hasn't upped my O date really. I still O around the same time. If it doesn't work for some reason then they will up your dosage so it will. Maybe we will O around the same time and can be cycle buddies :).


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> Glad you got your temp rise, Amelia!
> 
> Thanks Nichole. It really stinks feeling this way. Hopefully it will get better soon. Glad your test went well. Maybe this is the lucky month for you.
> 
> Noon opk still totally negative. If clomid doesn't work I'm going to be heartbroken.

Give it a hot minute mamma x do you usually get gradual OPK "creep" and then +ive or just BAM +ive? Either way - clomid clomid climid. Let it do it's job x


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy, sorry your opk isn't positive yet but there is still time and if this cycle doesnt work they can always up your dose like nichole said. Keep your head up and try not to stress bc that could affect ovulation too :dust:

...AFM, this spotting is getting heavier but still the brownish/red...I hope this is just some type of strange ovulation spotting [-o&lt;


----------



## TTCaWee1

Brittney don't cross your legs. You'll never get pregnant that way...lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you all. I don't know what is going on with me. Getting pregnant takes so long, and my friend just had her baby and EVERYONE it seems like is baby baby baby. It's so hard knowing my chance was so close and its so gone. And starting from scratch. Then the definite pcos diagnosis after that. I'm just having a really tough time. I try to be patient, but its so hard. Sorry it sounds like I'm whining. I'm not.


----------



## VivianJean

<3


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - how long did it take you to get pregnant the first time? Hopefully the clomid works for you. Try not to stress bc that can't help ovulation at all. We've all been there, and I can say I don't miss that feeling at all. I know it's probably much worse having been pregnant and losing a baby but at least you know you CAN get pregnant. We all know that for most it just takes time. And don't cyber punch me for saying that bc I know it sucks to hear, but from someone who it took 13 cycles to get one bfp, I know that it just takes time. I honestly think that for me, it was timing. I mean really? 13 cycles and I get pregnant the week we close on our house? Can't be just a coincidence.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so excited right now. I hate admitting it but I never graduated High School. I had some really crappy things happen to me and needed to drop out. These past 9 years I've tried to go back to school multiple time but something always got in the way. Well, I just found an adult school about 20-30 mins from me that can get me in and on my way to graduating. With all the credits I earned the first time around, I only need to do 4 credits in economics and then I can graduate. I am finally going to be able to get my diploma!! :happydance:


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so excited right now. I hate admitting it but I never graduated High School. I had some really crappy things happen to me and needed to drop out. These past 9 years I've tried to go back to school multiple time but something always got in the way. Well, I just found an adult school about 20-30 mins from me that can get me in and on my way to graduating. With all the credits I earned the first time around, I only need to do 4 credits in economics and then I can graduate. I am finally going to be able to get my diploma!! :happydance:

THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! Good on you!!!!!!! 4 credits is nothing!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome Nichole! You can do it!!! And it will take your mind off TTC! Bet you'll end up preggo when you enroll.


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sandy - how long did it take you to get pregnant the first time? Hopefully the clomid works for you. Try not to stress bc that can't help ovulation at all. We've all been there, and I can say I don't miss that feeling at all. I know it's probably much worse having been pregnant and losing a baby but at least you know you CAN get pregnant. We all know that for most it just takes time. And don't cyber punch me for saying that bc I know it sucks to hear, but from someone who it took 13 cycles to get one bfp, I know that it just takes time. I honestly think that for me, it was timing. I mean really? 13 cycles and I get pregnant the week we close on our house? Can't be just a coincidence.

Thanks. It took me 10 months last time. And you're right. It takes time. And stress is bad. I'm just scares because I was so afraid of not being able to get pregnant again.

Nichole, how awesome!! Yay! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

TTCaWee1 said:


> Brittney don't cross your legs. You'll never get pregnant that way...lol

:rofl: bahahhahah


frsttimemama said:


> Thank you all. I don't know what is going on with me. Getting pregnant takes so long, and my friend just had her baby and EVERYONE it seems like is baby baby baby. It's so hard knowing my chance was so close and its so gone. And starting from scratch. Then the definite pcos diagnosis after that. I'm just having a really tough time. I try to be patient, but its so hard. Sorry it sounds like I'm whining. I'm not.

you don't sound like you're whining, TTC is SO stressful mostly because you have NO control over when your body will do certain things so then we they don't happen at the time you strategically calculated out then it causes stress...at least thats how it is for me then the stress delays things even more which makes me more stress...you get the picture, we're all here for you!! :hugs:


NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so excited right now. I hate admitting it but I never graduated High School. I had some really crappy things happen to me and needed to drop out. These past 9 years I've tried to go back to school multiple time but something always got in the way. Well, I just found an adult school about 20-30 mins from me that can get me in and on my way to graduating. With all the credits I earned the first time around, I only need to do 4 credits in economics and then I can graduate. I am finally going to be able to get my diploma!! :happydance:

Thats really GREAT and then we can throw you a cyber grad partay!! :bunny:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks ladies! I was expecting it to be more then 4 credits so I am crazy happy about that. California also requires you to pass an exit exam (CAHSEE) to be able to graduate. My original graduation class was basically the guinea pig for it and we were the first ones to take it. It wasn't a requirement yet so they didn't keep track of the scores like they do now. I knew I passed it before so I had to call like a bagillion places trying to find my scores. I thought I was going to have to take the CAHSEE so I was worried. They were able to track down my results so I don't have to worry about the test now *whew*. I go in tomorrow to get started.


----------



## VivianJean

:bunny::holly:


----------



## NDTaber9211

2 of the best emoticons right there ^


----------



## goldstns

Nichole- congrats... that will take NO time at all. You go girl!

Brittany- have you taken a HGC test? Im wondering if you are preggo? Otherwise I did have light spotting around O time once in a blue moon. But not more then spotting.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Awesome Nichole!!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

goldstns said:


> Nichole- congrats... that will take NO time at all. You go girl!
> 
> Brittany- have you taken a HGC test? Im wondering if you are preggo? Otherwise I did have light spotting around O time once in a blue moon. But not more then spotting.

I have not done an HCG test, Im only on CD 13...so not preggo yet lol


----------



## clynn11

I think Nikki means that you got pregnant and all of this bleeding you have been experiencing is not actually AF, but early pregnancy bleeding that a lot experience. Maybe take an hCG test to be sure ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cass- I see those + Opks!! You getting any bd in lady??


----------



## clynn11

Nope. Lol. I'm so over TTC. I've basically thrown in the towel with trying to initiate/plan BD. If DH wants it, he can come get it. Other than that i'm over trying to make things happen lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe, I'm sorry hun...hopefully he gets it sooner rather than later! I know this means a lot to you. Big hugs xx


----------



## clynn11

Thanks. He says he wants a baby. He doesn't show it. So i'm over taking his word for it, he can either put a plan into action or keep doing what he's doing. Either way, i'm kind of over his BS lol. He gets 'performance anxiety'. So i'm just not initiating AT ALL.


----------



## VivianJean

Have you considered porn? 

I'm serious. When I'm lazy... get's me going and then DH barely has to do anything, lol.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

clynn11 said:


> I think Nikki means that you got pregnant and all of this bleeding you have been experiencing is not actually AF, but early pregnancy bleeding that a lot experience. Maybe take an hCG test to be sure ;)

oh gotcha! I had a blood test back in september before I started provera and that was negative, then we used protection until I got AF on Oct. 4...the spotting is definitely spotting, not enough to call it AF. I did consult dr. google earlier and found that some women experience heavy spotting around ovulation so I'm going to just go with that is probably what it is especially since it was so long between periods...maybe my uterus is just making some room for the future bean!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm sorry Cassidy, I hope he gets his act together soon and throws you over his shoulder and carries you to bed!


----------



## VivianJean

Flunitrazepam?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

so sorry Cassidy. That's insanely frustrating.


----------



## clynn11

We both aren't really fans of porn, lol. He text me just now saying "let's try tonight." I feel like it's too late though, think I O'd this morning. Guess it's worth a shot.


----------



## asmcsm

I say still go for it! You never know! At least he wants to try tonight, but he REALLY needs to get it through his head that go time is limited. He did so good last month so it's obviously possible for him to do it. I'm sorry he's being so stubborn Cassidy :?


----------



## VivianJean

Augh sorry Cassidy - go for it - I've def read stories of O-day conception.

He needs some education... maybe he needs to read some stories like we do about how hard it can be.. then maybe he will empathise


----------



## VivianJean

Hey Nikki

Do you have a recommendation for a realtor in Denver? I'm really disappointed with the guy we are using right now and I want to find someone else asap :(


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies!

So far spotting is gone or back to very minimal, we got a bd in last night and the softcup was not as bad as I thought it would be...minimal spillage considering I didn't have time for a test drive first..I just read the directions before we dtd...I'm hoping to see a positive OPK today or tomorrow hopefully...and we will attempt to bd everyday this weekend but its pretty hard bc DH works doubles friday and saturday so he's usually tired.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-I hope you get things figured out soon so you can go to the wedding! 
Amanda-Yay another girl!! 
Nichole-I am so glad your getting your diploma and am glad your tubes are open! 
BB-I will miss you
Cassidy-I am sorry I hope he gets it together soon.
AFM: Well after all the catch up. My temp dipped a lot today, I am not sure what that means but I had an almost positive opk.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Good morning ladies! My best friend and I are going to Baltimore tonight to watch David Sedaris do a book reading. Yay! I saw him one other time and it was a blast. I'm excited!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

woohoo for an almost positive OPK Katrina!

The spotting is back again, but bright red today and the OPK i did this morning was less positive than yesterday so i don't know what that means.


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so excited right now. I hate admitting it but I never graduated High School. I had some really crappy things happen to me and needed to drop out. These past 9 years I've tried to go back to school multiple time but something always got in the way. Well, I just found an adult school about 20-30 mins from me that can get me in and on my way to graduating. With all the credits I earned the first time around, I only need to do 4 credits in economics and then I can graduate. I am finally going to be able to get my diploma!! :happydance:

:happydance: Awesome! So happy for you!:flower:


----------



## prgirl_11

Still no peak on the monitor for me but my LH line is getting darker. I read last night that B6 can definitely delay ovulation so I'm going to lay off it until after OD. The only reason I'm taking it is to help me absorb the massive amounts of folate that I'm taking.

On another note, I'm sitting next to an older man at a LabCorp office and he has sooo much cologne on its making me dizzy. Is it rude fkr me to move?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I would move! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

Marie-I would move-I have had people move away from me when I stop at the sub place after the sale barn. :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Cowgirl07 said:


> AFM: Well after all the catch up. My temp dipped a lot today, I am not sure what that means but I had an almost positive opk.

FX you get your pos opk soon! Maybe you missed your surge with the opks and the dip means ovulation.



prgirl_11 said:


> Still no peak on the monitor for me but my LH line is getting darker. I read last night that B6 can definitely delay ovulation so I'm going to lay off it until after OD. The only reason I'm taking it is to help me absorb the massive amounts of folate that I'm taking.
> 
> On another note, I'm sitting next to an older man at a LabCorp office and he has sooo much cologne on its making me dizzy. Is it rude fkr me to move?

I'd move. Some perfume gives me the worst headaches and I am forced to move or end up tossing my cookies all over them. I don't think they would enjoy that. I hope you get your +opk soon! :thumbup:



Lotalaughs16 said:


> woohoo for an almost positive OPK Katrina!
> 
> The spotting is back again, but bright red today and the OPK i did this morning was less positive than yesterday so i don't know what that means.

Hrmm... weird... Any way you could talk to your Dr about it?

AFM- Not much going on. Will be starting opks today and getting my every other bd on. Heading out in about 1/2 hour to go meet with the adult school. I've also been looking at certificate programs or trade schools for after when I get my hs diploma. I was thinking about becoming a Medical Administrative Assistant. Be one of those ladies we all have to deal with when we first get to the doctors office. The cheapest I've found was about 4500 :wacko:. Hopefully I will qualify for some financial aid.


----------



## RobertRedford

HI Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! I took yesterday off of work and didn't even open up my computer at home so I am waaaayyyyy behind. I had a lazy day in bed with OH and then got my hair cut. I was really "sick" :winkwink:

I'll catch up in a bit, gotta get my day started at work.


----------



## RobertRedford

pssst. Amelia, I will be in LA next Monday-Wednesday.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> pssst. Amelia, I will be in LA next Monday-Wednesday.

YEAAAH! 21-23 Oct? I aint doing anything other than working. I work 10-7 so could do an after 7 catch up :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Brittney- I always had mid cycle spotting when my cycle was going to be long and wonky. Hopefully that's not the case for you though!! 

Katrina- maybe pos Opk today or tomorrow? I always got a dip and stayed low for 2-3 days before O so it's definitely coming lady, get busy!


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> pssst. Amelia, I will be in LA next Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> YEAAAH! 21-23 Oct? I aint doing anything other than working. I work 10-7 so could do an after 7 catch up :)Click to expand...

Yep. I have to be in Santa Barbara for most of it, so I'll be flying into LAX, and driving there Monday night, back in LA on wed/thursday. I'll message you my cell number, so we can try to connect! eeeks! OH might be with me too! :)


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> pssst. Amelia, I will be in LA next Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> YEAAAH! 21-23 Oct? I aint doing anything other than working. I work 10-7 so could do an after 7 catch up :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. I have to be in Santa Barbara for most of it, so I'll be flying into LAX, and driving there Monday night, back in LA on wed/thursday. I'll message you my cell number, so we can try to connect! eeeks! OH might be with me too! :)Click to expand...

That sounds terrific! I'll reply with mine....

Also - if anyone wants to connect on FB my last name is Yaron... pretty easy to find :)


----------



## prgirl_11

The girl called me back right when I was about to move LOL


----------



## Lotalaughs16

prgirl_11 said:


> The girl called me back right when I was about to move LOL

Oh the joys of waiting rooms lol


----------



## VivianJean

hahahah murphy's law


----------



## VivianJean

Sorry i just FB request-bombed a bunch of you xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay!!


----------



## VivianJean

Question - do you guys use the "advanced" method on FF? If I rely on Advanced i STILL dont have O confirmation (thought I'd get it today but now it looks like i wont for another two days) but if I use OPK (and the fact that my boobs started making me want to kill myself from pain) I'm 3dpo today.

Thoughts?


----------



## clynn11

Britt I am SO JEALOUS you are going to see David Sedaris!!! One of my top favorite authors. So awesome!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

clynn11 said:


> Britt I am SO JEALOUS you are going to see David Sedaris!!! One of my top favorite authors. So awesome!

I love him so much!!! He is one of the only authors that will make laugh out loud with tear runnings down my face! I saw him in Frederick, MD back in 2008 and he was all doped on up on pain meds. LOL I am so excited about seeing him again!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Someone please help me...I can't stop peeing on sticks!!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Question - do you guys use the "advanced" method on FF? If I rely on Advanced i STILL dont have O confirmation (thought I'd get it today but now it looks like i wont for another two days) but if I use OPK (and the fact that my boobs started making me want to kill myself from pain) I'm 3dpo today.
> 
> Thoughts?

I don't use it but I would go by the OPKs.


----------



## prgirl_11

Well, I was supposed to get the ultrasound done around ovulation but I'm going to Orlando for four days for training and I won't be able to get it done there. I'm just going to get it done tomorrow. Hopefully I get a peak reading within the next 48 hours or so. I stopped the B6 vitamins (last one was Tuesday) and since they're water soluble hopefully it will allow my body to ovulate soon.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Good luck Marie, I hope you O soon!


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck, Marie! 


Something is up with my boobs. I keep getting tempted to take a hpt because they are just so huge and painful, and have been since like 6dpo last cycle. I got AF, but she was here for 2 days and only spotting. It didn't even warrant a tampon, I used the thin liners the entire time (tmi, sorry). I've been kinda nauseous for a few days, my CM is out of control, and I'm still crampy. Feeling crazy..im SS on cd9.


----------



## clynn11

Take a test! You did have an hcg of 6 last time which imo is barely pregnant. Anything above a 5 is supposed to be. When did you get the test done again? How many dpo would you have been?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

i agree...:test:


----------



## frsttimemama

Hi ladies! 

Brittney, so weird. 

Amanda, I probably would take one.

Katrina, FX for O soon!

Afm, hubby and I had a great talk last night. I feel better. Less funk. However, I was ticked at him this morning for no BD. I tried 3 times, even woke up 20 minutes early. Opk totally negative still. We shall see what happens.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- Maybe should take another HPT? Can't hurt, right?


----------



## VivianJean

Take a test Amanda!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda- I vote test!! Especially with that questionable beta...


----------



## pdxmom

Hellooooo Ladies,

Im back after a long long break...not tht i wanted one but i seriously had no time ... in laws left this am so im a free bird again :haha: 
Im sure all of u will agree tht it is impossible for me to catch up with EVERYTHING tht happened on here...I have managed to catch up on the last few pages tho..so will take it from there :flower:

Nichole - so happy tht u got your hsg done and all looks gud...all the best for going back to school hun...:thumbup:

Amelia - yaaayy on getting on bd so well timed this mth...fx for u :thumbup: 

Cassidy i hope ydays bd timing was not too late to try this mth...i totlaly get your frustration with dh...honeslty id just stop talkin to him for a while :winkwink:

Brittany i have no idea about the bleeding hun...hopefully itll stop soon..id say try n talk to your dr :thumbup: 

Katrina hopefully your getting enuf bd in and pos opk shows up soon :hugs:

Amanda test girl test :test:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Test! :)

Won't be around much the next few days. My son turns 3 tomorrow so I'm icing cake and decorating the house tonight then it's a day out tomorrow and a fun filled weekend!

Hope your all well :) x


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks girls. I just (TMI !!) found some nice CM when I wiped. Hopefully OD is around the corner!


----------



## goldstns

Test! Test! Test! (asap)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

BB, good to hear from you! Happy Birthday to your son and have a great time this weekend!!

Thanks Sonia, I think I'm going to wait out the weekend and see if I get a pos OPK, temp rise, something that gives me hope for this cycle and if not I'll call the doc on Monday (honestly I just feel like they are going to tell me its my cycle trying to sort itself out still)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yay Marie!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Take a test! You did have an hcg of 6 last time which imo is barely pregnant. Anything above a 5 is supposed to be. When did you get the test done again? How many dpo would you have been?

That was taken last week at 20/21dpo, which makes an hcg of 6 in a viable pregnancy seem awfully low. I'm supposed to go have another blood draw done but I keep forgetting. I'll try to make it in tonight to see if there is a difference. 



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Amanda- Maybe should take another HPT? Can't hurt, right?




VivianJean said:


> Take a test Amanda!!!




Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda- I vote test!! Especially with that questionable beta...

I'll grab a FRER on my way home :)!


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Take a test! You did have an hcg of 6 last time which imo is barely pregnant. Anything above a 5 is supposed to be. When did you get the test done again? How many dpo would you have been?
> 
> That was taken last week at 20/21dpo, which makes an hcg of 6 in a viable pregnancy seem awfully low. I'm supposed to go have another blood draw done but I keep forgetting. I'll try to make it in tonight to see if there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- Maybe should take another HPT? Can't hurt, right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Take a test Amanda!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- I vote test!! Especially with that questionable beta...Click to expand...
> 
> I'll grab a FRER on my way home :)!Click to expand...

Well??!!! Come on!!!! :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

OH MY GOD I CAN'T CONCENTRATE.... I want to eat everything and sleep ... rinse repeat


----------



## prgirl_11

Is this positive?

Oh, how I wish this was a pregnancy test...:cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## clynn11

Awwww I thought it was a HPT and got sooo excited for you... but i'm still excited for you! YES that is positive!! BD BD BD BD BD!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Awwww I thought it was a HPT and got sooo excited for you... but i'm still excited for you! YES that is positive!! BD BD BD BD BD!!!

Late night quickie: Check
SoftCup: Check

:winkwink:


----------



## VivianJean

Nice work girl!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Nice work girl!

Lol we're trying!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Marie-I definitely thought that was an hpt and almost jumped out of my chair at work! Good luck catching that eggie!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

So my OPKs are getting lighter/more negative yesterday and today...and I had a slight temp shift but I'm wondering if that maybe was just from waking up in the middle of the night. Do you ladies think I just missed my surge? I'm going to try to get DH to bd every night this weekend just in case I haven't ovulated yet...this is like a good novel, I just HAVE to know what happens next!


----------



## prgirl_11

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Marie-I definitely thought that was an hpt and almost jumped out of my chair at work! Good luck catching that eggie!

Ugh I WISH! :wacko: 

My monitor finally gave me my "Peak" reading this morning. Just in time for my ultrasound today. Hoping to see some nice follicles! Official OD should be tomorrow (the day of the second peak reading on the monitor). 

TWW here I come!! :happydance:

I wanted to test at 12 DPO but i have the appointment with my midwife at 11DPO to discuss the results of all my tests and DHs SA so I will test that morning.

Question regarding SA.... If our last BD day is Sunday, is Wednesday a good day for him to get the SA done?


----------



## prgirl_11

Lotalaughs16 said:


> So my OPKs are getting lighter/more negative yesterday and today...and I had a slight temp shift but I'm wondering if that maybe was just from waking up in the middle of the night. Do you ladies think I just missed my surge? I'm going to try to get DH to bd every night this weekend just in case I haven't ovulated yet...this is like a good novel, I just HAVE to know what happens next!

After you got up did you you sleep at least three hours after that?


----------



## VivianJean

Temp is lower. I hate my life.


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Temp is lower. I hate my life.

Don't let those temps control your life. Mine are all over the place only because I test at different times and i move a lot. Maybe you didn't sleep well, tossed and turned, had temp fluctuations in your room, etc.


----------



## VivianJean

Maybe.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Marie, I didn't actually get out of bed, just lifted my head for a drink of water then I slept for probably 2.5-3 hours before my alarm went off. I don't know if that makes a difference. As far as your SA question, I have no idea...sorry.

Amelia - I can't see your chart at work but remember its not about the individual temps...its about the chart as a whole, try not to get hung up on one low temp :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_11

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Marie, I didn't actually get out of bed, just lifted my head for a drink of water then I slept for probably 2.5-3 hours before my alarm went off. I don't know if that makes a difference. As far as your SA question, I have no idea...sorry.
> 
> Amelia - I can't see your chart at work but remember its not about the individual temps...its about the chart as a whole, try not to get hung up on one low temp :hugs:

The drinking water might have affected it and the fact that you only got a bit of sleep afterwards. I'm no temping expert though.


Afm, pelvic transvaginal ultrasound at 12:45pm. Yayyyy....:nope:


----------



## HWPG

i think they want at least 2 but not more than 4 (or maybe it is 3 and 5) days between ejacultaions, so i think sunday to wednesday should be fine for SA.
good luck with the 'gina jouster!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-test! 
Marie-Yep positive! 
AFM:temp went up .3 degrees and got a blazing opk today!! We have been bd every other day, so we did last night!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

yay Katrina! That's great.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Katrina...Get it girl!


----------



## goldstns

Robert- whats going on? talk to us. did you take a test? I didn't see the results.


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies, sorry! I got home last night and was so busy, didn't have a chance to catch up! I had a blood draw this am, will get results back hopefully this afternoon or tomorrow. Decided I didn't want to scrutinize a test and go nutso, so I will just wait for my blood results :)


----------



## prgirl_11

'Gina jouster! Lol

Well, the ultrasound went well. The tech couldn't really tell me much but she did tell me what I wanted to know: follicles! Woohoo! Now all that's left is DH's SA on Wednesday and my progesterone blood work around Friday. Then my appointment to discuss the results on the following Wednesday.


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda-test!
> Marie-Yep positive!
> AFM:temp went up .3 degrees and got a blazing opk today!! We have been bd every other day, so we did last night!

Work it girl!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

prgirl_11 said:


> 'Gina jouster! Lol
> 
> Well, the ultrasound went well. The tech couldn't really tell me much but she did tell me what I wanted to know: lots of follicles! Woohoo! Now all that's left is DH's SA on Wednesday and my progesterone blood work around Friday. Then my appointment to discuss the results on the following Wednesday.

Well thats good! Hopefully good news Wednesday and a BFP very soon!


----------



## VivianJean

omg so quiet today :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia I enjoyed stalking your FB today.. :blush: 
You and DH are cuties ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm kind of here. Son had a great birthday. The childrens science museum was brilliant :) Was stressful getting home. Traffic was awful and our son was tired and hungry!


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Amelia I enjoyed stalking your FB today.. :blush:
> You and DH are cuties ;)

Awwww thanks lol. I wish we had more photos, lol he's hilarious but it's hard to catch on camera.



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm kind of here. Son had a great birthday. The childrens science museum was brilliant :) Was stressful getting home. Traffic was awful and our son was tired and hungry!

Bummer - i hate traffic... i saw him chowing on his car cake :) Looked like he was a winner today - such a sweet kid!

I feel so out already - cant figure out when i ovulated. FF says on the CD 19 (giving me a "good" on the preg chance thingo) but i had sore boobs the day before that - when i do OPK monitoring it says I O'd on CD 18 (giving me "high" probability") few twinges in uterus but nothing to write home about. Boobs not a sore today - they seem to get worse at night. I felt a little off but I'm not exactly nauseous. SO FRIGGEN TIRED. I've slept at least 8 hrs ever day since O and it's getting worse. Zero ability to go to the gym or walk dogs. Temps were weird today too :( :( :(


----------



## RobertRedford

Amelia, totally going to find you on FB and stalk you now. Total creep.

OH and I are going to SoCal next Mon-Wed and I couldn't be more ready! A few days away sounds amazing.

Happy Friday, ladies! Anyone doing anything fun?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lotalaughs16 said:


> So my OPKs are getting lighter/more negative yesterday and today...and I had a slight temp shift but I'm wondering if that maybe was just from waking up in the middle of the night. Do you ladies think I just missed my surge? I'm going to try to get DH to bd every night this weekend just in case I haven't ovulated yet...this is like a good novel, I just HAVE to know what happens next!

It is definitely possible. I wake up like 5 bajillion times a night and my temps seem to be ok. I even wake up like 1/2 hour before temp time and it doesn't seem to do any damage. Some women are different. Get to bding because it is definitely better to be prepared just in case :thumbup:



prgirl_11 said:


> My monitor finally gave me my "Peak" reading this morning. Just in time for my ultrasound today. Hoping to see some nice follicles! Official OD should be tomorrow (the day of the second peak reading on the monitor).
> 
> Question regarding SA.... If our last BD day is Sunday, is Wednesday a good day for him to get the SA done?

Good luck! Keep us posted on what the u/s says. DH's urologist said do SA after 3-5 days of abstinence. Maybe wait until Thurs id you can for the 1 extra day. I don't think it will matter too much though



VivianJean said:


> Temp is lower. I hate my life.

Maybe early implantation dip?:shrug: It is possible!



Cowgirl07 said:


> AFM:temp went up .3 degrees and got a blazing opk today!! We have been bd every other day, so we did last night!

Eeek! Get it! Fx for you!



RobertRedford said:


> Hi ladies, sorry! I got home last night and was so busy, didn't have a chance to catch up! I had a blood draw this am, will get results back hopefully this afternoon or tomorrow. Decided I didn't want to scrutinize a test and go nutso, so I will just wait for my blood results :)

I can't wait to hear the results!

AFM- still not much going on. Cervix and such is definitely getting ready for O. Getting higher and softer. I start school Tuesday. I should be done in about a month. Sooner if I get the material and can complete the work sheets fast.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. He is a sweetie but can be a monkey at times! I've lots more pictures to add but need to upload from in laws computer :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, I must have missed it. what are you going to school for?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have any of you heard of a flu nasal spray vaccine for toddlers? It's new in the UK but think it's been in America for a while!


----------



## VivianJean

Ha - creep away.

OMG i totally wrote "crepe away",,... I'm so hungry.

Zero plans. Sleep? 

I doubt it's implant.... it's only 3/4 dpi :(

Nichole you are going to be an awesome super star and nail it!!

It's giong to be hot and gorgeous here next - just cold at night - time to snuggle :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I reckon maybe implant dip too!?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I never actually got my high school diploma :blush:. I only have 4 credits to go in Economics so I am going to the adult school in petaluma for a month or so for it. After I am going to look into extra schooling to become a medical administrative assistance.


----------



## VivianJean

Im so freaking proud of you lady !!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Amelia :) Not having my hs diploma has really been dragging me down for years, making me feel like I was stupid. I am glad that I am finally doing something about it. If I'm not pregnant by the end of my clomid rounds I will go for the extra schooling.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole that's awesome! Goodluck, you'll ace it! I LOVED Econ! I took a lot in college too (easy filler credits) and while it was difficult, I really enjoyed it. Makes this crazy world and our current economy a bit easier to comprehend! 

Have you thought about becoming a Medical Assistant versus a MAA? More money, and you get hands on patient care :)


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Thanks Amelia :) Not having my hs diploma has really been dragging me down for years, making me feel like I was stupid. I am glad that I am finally doing something about it. If I'm not pregnant by the end of my clomid rounds I will go for the extra schooling.

You'll probably get preggers while going to school. ;-) You know how these things work. When your mind focuses on something else and then BAM! :bfp: !!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

You are certainly not stupid Nichole.. My mom didn't graudate either because she was pregnant with me in 11th grade. She went back later and got her GED and she does good.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- I have but I am 100% sure I couldn't handle the medical part. Having to do injections, collecting and preparing specimens of bodily fluids and tissues for laboratory testing etc is just not appealing to me. I'd rather be the front desk lady you see in medical offices. I might not do medical administrative. I might just do plain administrative assistance so I have a broader range of places I could go to.


----------



## VivianJean

Either way - bloody awesome.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Either way - bloody awesome.

I agree!

I get the not being able to handle the blood/guts/etc. I used to think I could...nope. 


Going crazy, ladies. Its only 2pm, 3 hours to goooooo


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Amelia, totally going to find you on FB and stalk you now. Total creep.
> 
> OH and I are going to SoCal next Mon-Wed and I couldn't be more ready! A few days away sounds amazing.
> 
> Happy Friday, ladies! Anyone doing anything fun?




RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Either way - bloody awesome.
> 
> I agree!
> 
> I get the not being able to handle the blood/guts/etc. I used to think I could...nope.
> 
> 
> Going crazy, ladies. Its only 2pm, 3 hours to gooooooClick to expand...

COME AND HANG OUT

i'm going mental today :(


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> COME AND HANG OUT
> 
> i'm going mental today :(

I'll text you in a a bit, I'm trying my hardest to find time to hang out with you!


----------



## VivianJean

Such shit you arent getting in over the weekend - i totally would have thrown the dogs in the car and driven to SB


----------



## NDTaber9211

So, I've been wanting to spice things up in the bedroom with DH. Sex is becoming just baby making lately and I hate that. I was thinking about going to some stores *wink wink nudge nudge* and see what I can find.


----------



## VivianJean

YESSSSSSSSSS GET IN SOME SEXY THIGH-HIGHS! and some naughty toys lol


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Such shit you arent getting in over the weekend - i totally would have thrown the dogs in the car and driven to SB

teeeheee! I know :( This was a last minute trip to SB because I have been asked to be a model for a boudoir photo workshop. I'm extending it a few days, so I can bring OH along and we can get some away time. 

I'll still be down soon for my friends proposal though, and then I will be in LA and we will have to go out for drinks. unless you're preggers. then i'll drink for both of us.


----------



## VivianJean

Wait what - modeling? HOT!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> So, I've been wanting to spice things up in the bedroom with DH. Sex is becoming just baby making lately and I hate that. I was thinking about going to some stores *wink wink nudge nudge* and see what I can find.

:bunny: yeaaah. get it girl :) 

I love me some thigh highs, garther, and heels...so does OH :) We also have these super soft lacie handcuffs from ann summers that tie (these: https://www.littlewoods.com/ann-summers-lace-handcuffs/1279897396.prd) that are supppppper fun.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Wait what - modeling? HOT!

yup, for this : 

https://daniellefletcher.com/workshop.php

She's an amazeballs photographer who I have done shoots with before, but shes gotten super pricey so I haven't been able to splurge on another shoot. When she asked If I would be willing to model for the workshop and get free prints, sooo down! 

Here are some from a shoot of OH and I (and some of just me!)


----------



## VivianJean

Awwwwesome. Hehey -found you!


----------



## RobertRedford

Amelia, are you a vegemite fan? I forgot that you're from Australia!

It's a staple in our household!


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Amelia, are you a vegemite fan? I forgot that you're from Australia!
> 
> It's a staple in our household!

WHAT! I can't find it here - YES I'm totally a fan where do you get it??


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Amelia, are you a vegemite fan? I forgot that you're from Australia!
> 
> It's a staple in our household!
> 
> WHAT! I can't find it here - YES I'm totally a fan where do you get it??Click to expand...

A few of my local stores carry it :) I can send you some if you need some. Shipping from NorCal is prob much less than Australia!


----------



## asmcsm

Blech my ex husband made me try Vegemite when I was visiting him in England. He told me that I'd either love it or hate it, I was the latter lol


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Blech my ex husband made me try Vegemite when I was visiting him in England. He told me that I'd either love it or hate it, I was the latter lol

My best friend's mom was born and raised in Australia, and vegemite was always in their house. I LOVE it! A teeny tiny bit on a toasted bagel...heaven.

It's everywhere in Australia too! When we were there visiting i was in heaven. They have the cutest little travel sizes.


----------



## VivianJean

Ash - it's such an acquired taste!! I grew up on it. It has 25% of your folate needs tho so not a bad thing to like...

OMG Amanda that would be ah-mayyyy-zing (must be said like Oprah for full effect)


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Ash - it's such an acquired taste!! I grew up on it. It has 25% of your folate needs tho so not a bad thing to like...
> 
> OMG Amanda that would be ah-mayyyy-zing (must be said like Oprah for full effect)

hehe. I'll pick some up next time I see it at the store!

p.s. https://www.worldmarket.com/product/vegemite.do?from=Search&cx=0


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol I love walking around World Market looking at all their stuff.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Lol I love walking around World Market looking at all their stuff.

me too! we went the other night looking for new glasses and OH kept saying that he should just leave me and come back next week. I LOVED all of their stuff!


----------



## prgirl_11

I'm dreading using the SoftCup again tonight. Taking it out was a pain last night. I don't think sitting on the toilet is the most comfortable way. Instructions say to pull it out by hooking your finger under the ring, easier said than done. Even with short fingernails I scratched myself. :-(


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> So, I've been wanting to spice things up in the bedroom with DH. Sex is becoming just baby making lately and I hate that. I was thinking about going to some stores *wink wink nudge nudge* and see what I can find.

I've gotten some cute stuff at 3wishes.com reasonable prices and discrete shipping too. They have different categories.


----------



## VivianJean

Bare down when you try to pull. It'll change the pressure faster.


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> I'm dreading using the SoftCup again tonight. Taking it out was a pain last night. I don't think sitting on the toilet is the most comfortable way. Instructions say to pull it out by hooking your finger under the ring, easier said than done. Even with short fingernails I scratched myself. :-(

Sorry, can't help you there, but sorry that you scratched yourself :( Goodluck tonight!


----------



## goldstns

I lived in Aussie for 6 months when I did study abroad. My flat mates made me try it. I HATED it. As a goodbye joke gift they bought me a thing of it... and then TSA took it from me, which I was ok with because I figured Aussie TSA would actually eat it while I wouldn't.


----------



## goldstns

Robert- any results?


----------



## VivianJean

Vegemite + Cheese + soft fluffy bread + grilled = heaven


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- any results?

Nope, Im guessing I'll get them closer to 9pm tonight (when I normally get them from a morning draw) or tomorrow.


----------



## frsttimemama

You ladies were chatty today! Finally checking in while sitting next to a campfire in my sweats with my hubby drinking hot chocolate with marshmallows under a BEAUTIFUL harvest moon. Love the simple things in life. 

Amanda, good luck with your test. FX for you.

Amelia, don't stress about one temp. It's the big picture. Just relax and enjoy life . :)

Katrina, hope you O soon. FX for you!

Nichole, that sounds fun. I think hubby and I should go shopping, too. Even if just online. Good thinking! FX for you this cycle.

Cassidy, I hope hubby cooperates better and soon!! So not fair for you.

Brittney, how are things for you or did I miss it?

Mirolee, I should probably check your journal.. but when are you testing?

How are all of you preggo ladies??

And, as for myself, cd 15, opk still totally negative.. cervix feels fairly low and closed. Lots of watery cm but I've been taking the guafennesin so I'm not sure that counts for much. Blah. Just trying to be patient.. but we all know its hard. :) A year ago tomorrow I found out I was finally gonna be a mama.. my how time flies.


----------



## VivianJean

I was reading about the "fallback rise" an estrogen surge that everyone has after O but only shows up occasionally on charts.... It normally happens 2-4 DPO so I'm going with that :S

A year ago hey - sending loads and loads of love x


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Amelia. That sounds reasonable to me.

Marie, good luck to you, too. Glad your ultrasound went well.


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia thts what I was going to tell you earlier but I got distracted by the Vegemite lol. I sf think it is a fallback rise


----------



## NDTaber9211

prgirl_11 said:


> I'm dreading using the SoftCup again tonight. Taking it out was a pain last night. I don't think sitting on the toilet is the most comfortable way. Instructions say to pull it out by hooking your finger under the ring, easier said than done. Even with short fingernails I scratched myself. :-(

Like Amelia said, if you bear down it helps A LOT.


----------



## prgirl_11

I gave it another try. I'll report back tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I only leave it in for a few hours. I think leaving it in longer hurts your cervix which makes it more painful to take out.


----------



## jury3

I always left mine in overnight and it didn't bother me. I had to stick my finger in, nail side down and hooked the top side of the cup (my finger was straight). When I got it out a little further, then I hooked it from underneath. Not the easiest thing, but I never scratched myself and never had a problem getting it out. You'll get used to it, I promise lol


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Amelia thts what I was going to tell you earlier but I got distracted by the Vegemite lol. I sf think it is a fallback rise

Hahahah Vegemite.

Thx girl - makes me feel a bit better x


----------



## wavescrash

I have a good friend who has been TTC with her husband for awhile but has some fertility issues. I asked her to give me a rundown of her diagnoses to ask you ladies if anyone can relate (I forget who is dealing with what honestly... sorry!) and what you've taken/done to help improve your cycles or fertility. She mentioned to me that her and her DH are going through some marital issues so TTC is on hold right now but said she's open to any info/advice you ladies may have for her for when the time comes.

If anyone has any treatments, vitamins, meds, recommendations I can send her way to help her cycles or fertility, I'd appreciate it. She deserves children of her own more than anyone I know and I hate to see her going through all this. She manged to get pregnant last year but miscarried in the first trimester. She also managed to ovulate her last cycle but obviously didn't conceive so I know she's capable of getting there... it's just a bigger struggle than I'm familiar with. Thanks ladies <3

This is a copy/paste from her:
*Basically my issues are I don't produce progesterone and I don't ovulate. Also have cysts. Was diagnosed with dysfunctional bleeding disorder as well. I have my period 6 months straight then nothing for months, etc. I had my period 7 months last year and they gave me medication to end it in march. Tried to regulate me with birth control and that didn't work. October 3rd I got my period for the first time since then and I'm still at it it's just miserable.*


----------



## clynn11

Oh no, your poor friend. Have they tried Clomid with her with progesterone supplements during the TWW?? That would be the only thing I could think of but I haven't had to deal with fertility doctors yet so i'm not to versed as to everything that can help..


----------



## VivianJean

Endometriosis? I know that can cause prolonged bleeding. What level of health professional has she been to? I've heard stories of women having the endo cut or ablated away long enough to get a stable period or IUI and a successful pregnancy.

That's rough. I bled for a month+ after the termination and it was hell.

Leah Katherine... What a gorgeous name!!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Endometriosis and Abnormal Bleeding

Endometriosis does not itself cause the uterus to bleed abnormally. More specifically, it does not cause the brain, ovary, or uterus to malfunction. However, it does create problems, which can, in turn, affect any of those areas. Therefore, when a woman with endometriosis has abnormal bleeding, we have to look for indirect effects of the endo and for several other possible reasons for it.

Let's consider some examples of abnormal uterine bleeding caused indirectly by endometriosis.

Ovarian endometriomas (chocolate cysts) can get large enough to put so much pressure on the rest of the ovary that it is not able to respond to stimulation, or is not able to complete the ovulation process. This then leads to abnormal hormone production and possible bleeding abnormalities.
Ovaries can become encased by adhesions due to endometriosis. The endo irritates the tissues it's on, and the adhesion forms as your body attempts to wall off the offending area. When the ovary is entrapped this way, cysts can form and abnormal hormone production can result.
Many of the medical treatments for endometriosis have as their purpose the modification of your hormones. The response to these drugs is quite variable. Abnormal bleeding is very common with Depo-provera. Lupron, Synarel and Danocrine can all cause abnormal bleeding by interfering with normal ovarian hormone production.
Hypothalamic-induced abnormalities may occur when the pain of endo causes the patient extreme stress and anxiety. Some patients lose significant amounts of weight because of nausea and other gastrointestinal symptoms.
Many patients on drug therapy do not get the expected amounts of hormone administration due to malabsorption of the drug from their gastrointestinal tract. Pain, stress, and other medications (especially pain meds, laxatives, and anti-depressants) can affect how well or poorly the drug is absorbed. The entire drug must be properly absorbed for the blood levels to reach the desired state. Poor absorption thus creates inconsistent responses to the therapy.
The end result is that many women with endometriosis do have abnormal bleeding. The doctor must evaluate each patient individually to look for the influence of endometriosis on the above-mentioned factors, and also bleeding that has causes totally independent of the endometriosis.

When all the endometriosis is completely removed, many patients will see their bleeding patterns restored to what is normal for them. Others (whose bleeding problem has nothing to do with endometriosis) may not see change.

It is important to realize that women who have excision often have an interval of abnormal bleeding afterwards. This may be because the manipulator used inside the uterine cavity to move it during surgery can irritate the endometrium. If the ovaries also required surgery, the return to normal function can take 2-3 months. This can also cause an interval of abnormal bleeding post-op.

Finally, I would like to mention one more situation that is potentially of great concern (though thankfully very uncommon). Sometimes, when both ovaries are riddled with endometriosis, we must remove substantial amounts of them. We do not remove healthy tissue, only that which is already lost to disease. In more than 800 patients, we not have three women who had premature menopause post-op. This might have occurred anyway because of the destruction of the ovarian tissue by extensive endo; we just don't know.

Women are born with such a vast reserve of ova (eggs) that only a small amount of ovary can produce the required hormones and even generate a pregnancy. You don't need a lot of ovary, but the ovary you have must be healthy. In the huge majority of cases, even with significant surgery on the ovaries, the age at which a woman reaches menopause remains within normal limits

https://www.centerforendo.com/articles/abnormalbleeding.htm


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds rough. Your poor friend :(

As for softcups. I use a mooncup during AF and love it! I find squatting down on the bathroom floor then put my finger in with my nail against me then hooking finger around until I feel the suction break. I've never scratched myself and find them so much better than tampons.


----------



## VivianJean

its 6am here but im so excited/ relieved i had to post..

fallback rise!:happydance: fallback rise!:happydance: fallback rise!!:happydance:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> its 6am here but im so excited/ relieved i had to post..
> 
> fallback rise!:happydance: fallback rise!:happydance: fallback rise!!:happydance:

:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Yay :)


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - Any news on your results yet? I don't think I overlooked them... but it's possible lol.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> its 6am here but im so excited/ relieved i had to post..
> 
> fallback rise!:happydance: fallback rise!:happydance: fallback rise!!:happydance:

Knew it! Yay!


----------



## VivianJean

Yeah... Amanda? WTF.... what's going on?


----------



## RobertRedford

No results yet, ill get them today though. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## VivianJean

Sending you love girl, fx so tight:dust:

Ps been meaning to say this for a long time - when I see your name RobertRedford I always get this song in my head: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1mGWhLwu64


----------



## prgirl_11

Girls, I'm sorry I've had a lot of questions lately but I have one more...

I'm not too familiar with temping and OPKs so I was trying to figure out if I am 1 DPO today or tomorrow. Here is what I have...

My fertility monitor also detects LH surges and registers "PEAK" when I surge (it always registers two peak days). I had peaks on mornings of CD 19 and CD 20 (today). Typically, with a CBFM, the 2nd peak day is OD however I test with the monitor in the mornings. My OPK was positive on CD 18, the night before my monitor detected it. In other words, my OPKs have confused me...

The OPK I took at 11:20pm on CD 18 was positive, today's OPK on CD 20 is also positive (see pictures). My temps, which I am not relying on too much since I'm not taking them at the same exact time every day, are still in the 97 degree range. Last cycle, after ovulation, I was in the 98s. 

In your opinion, what cycle day would my OD be? Do you think today, CD 20, is OD? Would my temps show a shift tomorrow or day after?

NOTE: pics are OPKs not HPTs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prgirl_11

CD 18 OPK pic...


I think this one looks a bit more positive than today's....?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## VivianJean

I'd take the first day as start of surge and second as end likely you O'd recently - wait for temp increase to confirm (should see it tomorrow). BD like a bunny in the mean time x

You can surge for 3 days sometimes. I've seen charts with +, +, + and then - the day that FF detected ovulation with a temp shift the day after the - to confirm O.

I've been doing OPKs every day at least 2 times a day when i get close so I can really dial in - am and pm and sometimes also in afternoon. I used the cheapo ones off amazon so it's not a big deal to throw down 10 in a cycle.


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> I'd take the first day as start of surge and second as end likely you O'd recently - wait for temp increase to confirm (should see it tomorrow). BD like a bunny in the mean time x
> 
> You can surge for 3 days sometimes. I've seen charts with +, +, + and then - the day that FF detected ovulation with a temp shift the day after the - to confirm O.
> 
> I've been doing OPKs every day at least 2 times a day when i get close so I can really dial in - am and pm and sometimes also in afternoon. I used the cheapo ones off amazon so it's not a big deal to throw down 10 in a cycle.

Ok that's what I was thinking too. I'm still feeling the last bit of ovulation cramps so thinking I'm ovulating today. We were BDing every other day and every day since CD 18 so I think we're covered. 

Going to go cut up my pineapple and get it ready for tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## RobertRedford

Still no results, and now I'm having weird pinching pains. Like o pains. Holy cow I'm confused !!


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> Still no results, and now I'm having weird pinching pains. Like o pains. Holy cow I'm confused !!

I'm sorry :-( Our bodies can be so annoying sometimes... :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Still no results, and now I'm having weird pinching pains. Like o pains. Holy cow I'm confused !!

I just want to know right now! LOL but I'm sure you feel the same way. Could be O pains, could be an ovarian cyst, could be corpus luteum cyst pain... fingers crossed for you lady.


----------



## RobertRedford

Me too, waves, me too! 


Cassidy, I have 5 yards of black lace fold over elastic that I bought last year to make haie ties out of, but never got around to it. Do you want it for head bands? I'm not creative enough to do it myself bahaha.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Get it together Kaiser and send Amanda her results!


----------



## clynn11

Oooo that would be AWESOME Amanda! I am so pumped up to start making these headbands!!!! I'm hoping it'll become an actual business/bring in another income.

Your symptoms are so weird. I hope that your test results come back positive, that would be AMAZING!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thank you-- me too, but im not getting my hopes up. i think my hormones may be out of wack right now. Message me your address and ill mail it today :)


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> Still no results, and now I'm having weird pinching pains. Like o pains. Holy cow I'm confused !!

What cycle day are you?


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, I think it looks more positive yesterday. Good lluck. Fx!

Amelia, yay for a fallback rise.

Cd 16.. temp unchanged. Opk still negative. I must be gonna have a BAM! positive. Hopefully it waits a few days now. But hopefully soon.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Marie, I think it looks more positive yesterday. Good lluck. Fx!
> 
> Amelia, yay for a fallback rise.
> 
> Cd 16.. temp unchanged. Opk still negative. I must be gonna have a BAM! positive. Hopefully it waits a few days now. But hopefully soon.

What CD did you ovulate last cycle? That eggie is just cooking for the perfect moment! :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

prgirl_11 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Marie, I think it looks more positive yesterday. Good lluck. Fx!
> 
> Amelia, yay for a fallback rise.
> 
> Cd 16.. temp unchanged. Opk still negative. I must be gonna have a BAM! positive. Hopefully it waits a few days now. But hopefully soon.
> 
> What CD did you ovulate last cycle? That eggie is just cooking for the perfect moment! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks. :) last cycle was cd 20


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Marie, I think it looks more positive yesterday. Good lluck. Fx!
> 
> Amelia, yay for a fallback rise.
> 
> Cd 16.. temp unchanged. Opk still negative. I must be gonna have a BAM! positive. Hopefully it waits a few days now. But hopefully soon.
> 
> What CD did you ovulate last cycle? That eggie is just cooking for the perfect moment! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :) last cycle was cd 20Click to expand...

I was CD20 this month too! :) Hoping this is our month!


----------



## RobertRedford

No results yet. I called and the lab said that they were really backed up and would do their best to get results to me by 9pm. 

Marie, I'm on cd 12, my last cycle and period was really weird and my symptoms continued through AF. SOO strange.


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> No results yet. I called and the lab said that they were really backed up and would do their best to get results to me by 9pm.
> 
> Marie, I'm on cd 12, my last cycle and period was really weird and my symptoms continued through AF. SOO strange.

Ugh it's taking them so long!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm CD7. Was meant to start temping again today but woke up late. Will it make and offence starting on CD8?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nooooooooooo I think I'm getting thrush. I have EWCM and need to start BDing :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Hopefully it will be Marie!

Amanda, how frustrating!!

BB, day 8 for temping should be fine. Hope It's not thrush.

And, my temp has been much more even keeled than the last few cycles. Yay. FX that means something good! Can't wait to get home and BD. Hubby doesn't know it but he is BD' ing every day until o. We haven't been able to be alone for two seconds.


----------



## asmcsm

Bb I got preggo the cycle that I had thrush during ovulation!


----------



## asmcsm

Don't take any oral medication. You can do suppositories though


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've already taken an oral tablet. I'm not due to O yet. I'm only CD7 so should hopefully be ok.


----------



## RobertRedford

Still no results. Will get them tomorrow! UGH! I'm sure its negative, but I am curious as to what my prolactin, progesterone and other levels are. I will have to do another panel after O this cycle. 

I couldn't fall asleep last night, my legs kept hurting. It was the weirdest feeling. Almost like an ache but really restless? Anyone have any idea of what this is?

ASh, I was shocked to see that your boss announced your pregnancy on FB! I showed OH, i was SO shocked!


----------



## frsttimemama

FX for ya BBC!

I am headed home. Sipping my mug of green tea and singing along with Luke Bryan :) So relieved I have not O'ed. Will poas and BD when we get home. Last night I dreamed that I was 2 weeks pregnant. Hopefully that's a great omen!


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> Still no results. Will get them tomorrow! UGH! I'm sure its negative, but I am curious as to what my prolactin, progesterone and other levels are. I will have to do another panel after O this cycle.
> 
> I couldn't fall asleep last night, my legs kept hurting. It was the weirdest feeling. Almost like an ache but really restless? Anyone have any idea of what this is?
> 
> ASh, I was shocked to see that your boss announced your pregnancy on FB! I showed OH, i was SO shocked!


How weird Amanda!! Electrolyte imbalance perhaps??


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Still no results. Will get them tomorrow! UGH! I'm sure its negative, but I am curious as to what my prolactin, progesterone and other levels are. I will have to do another panel after O this cycle.
> 
> I couldn't fall asleep last night, my legs kept hurting. It was the weirdest feeling. Almost like an ache but really restless? Anyone have any idea of what this is?
> 
> ASh, I was shocked to see that your boss announced your pregnancy on FB! I showed OH, i was SO shocked!
> 
> 
> How weird Amanda!! Electrolyte imbalance perhaps??Click to expand...

Possibly! It was so weird for sure.


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't believe they don't have your results yet. I'd be going out of my mind!


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, I lied. I O'ed on cd 22 last cycle.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I can't believe they don't have your results yet. I'd be going out of my mind!

They're only open on saturday mornings, and my draw was at the end of the week...so I'm trying my best to be patient.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Still no results. Will get them tomorrow! UGH! I'm sure its negative, but I am curious as to what my prolactin, progesterone and other levels are. I will have to do another panel after O this cycle.
> 
> I couldn't fall asleep last night, my legs kept hurting. It was the weirdest feeling. Almost like an ache but really restless? Anyone have any idea of what this is?
> 
> ASh, I was shocked to see that your boss announced your pregnancy on FB! I showed OH, i was SO shocked!

So was I lol he didn't realize I was keeping it quiet since I had told everyone at work. And his wife knew i was but didn't know he'd done it until I told her. Fortunately he took it off though. I'm sure some people saw it, I know one of my moms friends did.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh gosh, Ashlee! Sorry. :( I am so amazed you can keep it quiet. My hubby was so excited , we had to make it Facebook official 2 days after we found out. Totally understand why though! I think everyone knows we are trying and how long it took last time, it will be difficult to keep a secret when we do get pregnant again.


----------



## asmcsm

It's actually been fairly easy to keep quiet. After already having told my family and miscarrying once and having to deal with all the I'm sorrys and are you pregnant again yet?s it's easier to not tell too many people because if it happens again I really don't want to deal with it again


----------



## VivianJean

I saw it too - GASP was all i could do lol. Sorry lady.


----------



## prgirl_11

Funny story...

Every night I pack my hubby lunch for work the following day. Sometimes I cut up fruits, veggies, etc. and store them in a glass bowl for him. Yesterday, I had cut up my pineapple core and stored it in a glass container and left the other slices in a big bowl for DH to eat whenever. You all following me here? :winkwink:

So, today, DH calls me after work, as usual, and asks me, "Babe, were those pineapple pieces supposed to be hard? Is our fridge temperature too cold?" 

I couldn't help but gasp and start cracking up. When I explained to him about my "implantation diet" he said, "Well, at least we know I'll have a nice implantation!" :haha:

He is stopping at the grocery store after work to get me another pineapple.


----------



## goldstns

prgirl...HAHAHAHA!


----------



## prgirl_11

He just went to the grocery store and they were out of pineapples. On to grocery store #2!


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> prgirl...HAHAHAHA!

Hey Nikki- i just decided to switch realtors today after another epic fail at showings - do you have anyone in Denver you can recommend?

x


----------



## goldstns

VivianJean said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> prgirl...HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Hey Nikki- i just decided to switch realtors today after another epic fail at showings - do you have anyone in Denver you can recommend?
> 
> xClick to expand...

OMG- you asked the RIGHT person! I LOVE our realtor. We interviewed 3 when we were buying and we were SOOOO happy with ours. We still talk with her and she still helps us every time we have questions about renovating our house to see if it is worth it (bring us in money when we sell one day) or not. 

Linda Simpson [email protected] 303-619-5091 she is Remax. Can I let her know you are contacting her?


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh gosh Marie! Oops.. lol. Poor hubby. 

Ashlee, that completely makes sense. On the other end of the spectrum, we announced early and I still had that fear. Then it all worked out OK until it didn't. I can see why you feel that way though. I wouldn't want to go through my same experience twice either. 

OPK is still completely negative. Those damn things. We got home and got some BD in so we can get positive anytime now. I'm getting antsy and impatient and nervous.

Edited because my phone auto corrects things that shouldn't.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies! Hope your weekends are going well. I am definitely gearing up to O. Ewcm is here and cervix is getting really high. Opks are still totally negative but they usually are for me. Barely anything there and then BAM! positive. I think I will O around cd 17/18. I was hoping the 100mg of clomid would move up my O date but that doesn't look to be happening. Oh well!

My temps are barely moving this month. I've never seen my chart like this. Hopefully this is a good sign and I will have a super strong O.


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> prgirl...HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Hey Nikki- i just decided to switch realtors today after another epic fail at showings - do you have anyone in Denver you can recommend?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG- you asked the RIGHT person! I LOVE our realtor. We interviewed 3 when we were buying and we were SOOOO happy with ours. We still talk with her and she still helps us every time we have questions about renovating our house to see if it is worth it (bring us in money when we sell one day) or not.
> 
> Linda Simpson [email protected] 303-619-5091 she is Remax. Can I let her know you are contacting her?Click to expand...

Sure I've passed the info onto DH.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Wow I have a TON of ewcm. My opks are negative but I feel like maybe I should bd today. We did yesterday and I was planning on doing it again tomorrow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think if you can pull of today and tomorrow then go for it lady!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was planning on doing the 3 days in a row when I get a +opk. If I got the +opk tomorrow, bd tonight and then 3 days in a row I might break DH:haha:. He has no idea it's prime time so I can't talk to him about it. Im trying to make this month stress free on him.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nicole, I would do the extra and if you could. FX for you. I've been having some reckon and tons of watery cm but my OPK's are also negative. 

I have my progesterone drawn on Thursday. Hopefully I o before then. I am a little worried because I have cheated on my diet since Thursday. I hope that doesn't delay 0 any. do you ladies think that it will? not that I can change it at this point, I was just wondering. back to my good girl diet..


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> I was planning on doing the 3 days in a row when I get a +opk. If I got the +opk tomorrow, bd tonight and then 3 days in a row I might break DH:haha:. He has no idea it's prime time so I can't talk to him about it. Im trying to make this month stress free on him.

I think if the pos Opk is right around the corner then tonight would probably give you a better chance than the third night after the positive. Does that make sense? Lol, I feel like that's confusing!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Only If you think the + is coming though. Your past charts are O on days 18,19,20. If you think you'll follow that trend then I would wait.


----------



## NDTaber9211

that's my dilemma. I wish I always Oed at the same time each month. Since my Clomid was upped, idk if my o date will change or not. I usually have this much ewcm a day or 2 before o. I might just wait until tomorrow. I'm going to do another opk in like an hour.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh , Nichole, I feel for ya. I don't know why this has to be so hard!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Been busy all weekend ladies.. just checking in. Feeling quite Ill today. I'm 5 weeks today.


----------



## frsttimemama

FX that tomorrow is O day. I even have been using the softcups. I need this to be the month. I dreamt about being preggo 3 times in the last week. I can't even get away from it when I'm sleeping. Ugh! Lol. I might lose my mind if it doesn't happen soon haha.


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX for you :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Temp is still fairly stable, but cervix seems softer, higher, and more open. Yay. Headed to O soon I hope! More BD tonight to make up for no BD Thursday, Friday, or Saturday, do you think?

Nichols, your chart is very different and stable. FX for you!

BB, are you feeling better?


----------



## frsttimemama

Scratch that question. There is some color on that OPK.Did one with SMU on a less than 2 hour hold. Will do another this afternoon and evening probably. Definitely BD'ing tonight, tomorrow, and maybe the next night. Hubby is just gonna have to suck it up. ;) I'm sure he won't mind. I'll check in when I can. I have jury duty this morning so I don't know if I'll be selected and all of that business.. it's my first time. I'm so excited to see color on an OPK. Yay! Just praying that my body, and my eggie, and his little dudes will cooperate with this mama and give us another chance at being parents. Hope you ladies have a fabulous morning! It's so chilly here.. I LOVE it! :)


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies,

I'm really feeling out already for this cycle, I never actually got a positive OPK but i had a temp shift and FF and ovufriend both said I O'd on CD13. We did not bd like I wanted to so i pretty much spent my weekend harping on the fact that DH didn't want to bd and he's not really trying very hard. I'm so frustrated because he's wanted a baby for 2 years and now that we can finally try, hes not putting the effort in! I also didn't know that I O'd so i completely missed the 5 days to eat pineapple :/ I am happy that I am seeing a relatively normal chart compared to when i was temping last cycle...o well, sorry about the vent.

Sandy, fx'd you O soon!

Marie, that's so funny about DH having good implantation! That is so something that my hubs would do lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Brittney. I don't see your chart to even look at it. Just because you didn't BD as much as you wanted doesn't mean you're out. Don't give up yet!


----------



## morganwhite7

Good Monday Morning girls! :coffee: <----- preggo tea, lol!

Chilly here too Sandy- but I love it! At least for the moment, while the leaves are still pretty.. then all the snow comes  I am so excited to hear your OPKs are getting darker.. if you usually O around CD20 then that sounds abt right!! FX'd always.. Your turn is coming up soon I just know it! :)

Amelia- Pretty chart, I know you had such fabulous timing finally- any inklings in this 2WW?

Marie- TOTALLY LOLed about DH eating the cores!! Ew haha poor guy, glad he'll implant well though ;) LOL

Britt- Feeling sick already? Sounds like me.. Kicked in bad at 6 weeks. FX'd it doesn't lead to puking, too :sick: Happens still for me, every siiiiingle frickin morning.. Lol oh the joys. Be thankful though, just means your body is HARD at WORK!! 

Nichole- Yahooo for EWCM!

Waves- Yay for movement! And your belly has def popped and moved up, I love it!! 

Julie- Cute cute cuuuute!! Aww the little shoes :)

AFM- Sorry I have been so quiet lately.. Been catching up everyday though! We've been so busy- thank the LORD!- this weekend with the Pumpkin Show and my brother/gpa's birthdays! Had a lot of fun though, lots of gooood food and laughs with everyone. I can't get over how beautiful it was yesterday, we had lunch and went shopping. It was so much fun annnd I got the most precious wedges for fall- just loove em, got em on now :)

And you girls were talking about studying the TP- I did lastnight and found more STUPID BLOOD. Not too red but jeesh. Then a gob of red EWCM this morning.. what gives?? So excited for Thursday- my appointment. I told DH you better be prepared for one heated momma if they say no to an ultrasound. I don&#8217;t think they do NT scans (but I am going to request that they do) and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m scheduled for my US until next month- the anatomy scan/quad screen day. SO, since I&#8217;ve been bleeding on and off this entire month again, I am going to push for another US. I really want to see if the SCH is gone like they said it was, and if so- try and identify the source of this bleeding. I am worried about placenta accreta- something common in post c-section pregnancies. So another fun-filled week ahead, just trying to stay as busy as possible. 

I feel like it&#8217;s a girl so much.. we bought the most beautiful little take-home outfit for a little princess, if we don&#8217;t get to use it I am totally shipping it to one of you girls.. it so precious! I am just so excited to know- 17 days!! Oh and this weekend at dinner, my family decided to put in their 2-cents on our name ideas. Everyone HATES Roman- my fav name :( But they love Silas. Also they HATE Gemma- my other fav girl name, but love Willow. Hmmph. As much as I know it&#8217;s MY choice, I can&#8217;t help but feel bad that they don&#8217;t love em as much as I do.


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies. I dreamt on Friday that I took an hpt and it was positive, a squinter, but positive. Saturday mornings hpt was oh so very negative. Fml, I am never going to get pregnant.
Happy Mondays!


----------



## morganwhite7

I prayed for you specifically Saturday morning Ms. Mirolee- Just know that I am thinking of you always. Stupid TTC. Soon enough you won't have to worry my dear! <3


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Sandy, I think if you click on my cycle ticker it takes you to my chart...not really sure, I can't see it on my work computer. We literally only bd'd 2 times before I o'd and didn't get another bd in until last night so I think that doesn't count. I think I probably just have a case of the mondays...

Morgan, I'm sorry everyone shot down your names...that's tough because your so excited about the names you like and then to find out no one else likes it is kind of a buzz kill. No matter what you decide, they will love it eventually!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- It might not mean much, but the week of my :bfp: I dreamed that I had a positive HPT.. maybe it's our brains way of telling us something is going on?

Morgan- Yeah.. feeling queasy but not every day! It's totall random right now. and I LOVE Roman. That's my step dad's father's name and I think it's great. I also have a friend who has a boy named Silas. I like it a lot too. In fact, I love all your names! My nephew's name is Riggo.. at first we were all like "OMG.. it's awful" but we've grown to love it, and now it just suits him. Go with what YOU love. The family will stop worrying about the name so much when they see the little angel the name belongs to! =]


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I love your names, they are so cute and unique. But it is your choice go with what you love! 
AFM: I didn't O this weekend. Temps stayed low. I was very upset about it and that's why I stayed off the boards. Its cd 17 now. I know I o'd last cycle and temps got up to 97.8 now they are staying at 96.5. I think I am broken. On the plus side we ordered a new computer and it will be done today.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Katrina, sorry you didn't o...you're not broken maybe your body is just taking longer to O this month. Yay for a new computer!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was a major downer yesterday, my poor husband. I just was so irritated. I hope it comes along soon- I can't handle another 38 day cycle. Maybe I did have a chemical last month and it screwed me up.


----------



## goldstns

morgan- i love gemma!


----------



## goldstns

VivianJean said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> prgirl...HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Hey Nikki- i just decided to switch realtors today after another epic fail at showings - do you have anyone in Denver you can recommend?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG- you asked the RIGHT person! I LOVE our realtor. We interviewed 3 when we were buying and we were SOOOO happy with ours. We still talk with her and she still helps us every time we have questions about renovating our house to see if it is worth it (bring us in money when we sell one day) or not.
> 
> Linda Simpson [email protected] 303-619-5091 she is Remax. Can I let her know you are contacting her?Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I've passed the info onto DH.Click to expand...

How should I say it? I don't think she needs to know about our chat group. So maybe that I have a friend of a friend, Amelia, contacting you?


----------



## prgirl_11

Brittney, hang in there! Who knows, you just might get that bfp!

Mirolee, that dream might be a sneek peek at what's to come!

Morgan, as far as names, it's you and DHs decision.

AFM, I'm at a boring training for my new job. On lunch break now.

2 DPO...

My midwife told me they found follicular cysts on both my ovaries but that no notes of PCOS were made and that they are probably future eggs. She will have me get bloodwork for testosterone to confirm. She said PCOS usually gives high testosterone levels. I doubt mine are high since I have no symptoms but better safe than sorry. Anybody have experience with this? I haven't had a chance to google since I'm at the training. :-(


----------



## HWPG

On home, sorry for short sentences. Multiple follicles develop every month, but usually only one grows to maturity ad pops. In pcos, usually have elevated or whacked hormones, including testosterone but also an out o balance fsh:lh ratio. And while multiple follies still grow, it takes longer to pop ad also the ones that do mature but grow a little can 'harden' over, which makes the next and the next and the next egg harder to get out. Hope that helps.


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Amelia- Pretty chart, I know you had such fabulous timing finally- any inklings in this 2WW?
> 
> And you girls were talking about studying the TP- I did lastnight and found more STUPID BLOOD. Not too red but jeesh. Then a gob of red EWCM this morning.. what gives?? So excited for Thursday- my appointment. I told DH you better be prepared for one heated momma if they say no to an ultrasound. I don&#8217;t think they do NT scans (but I am going to request that they do) and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m scheduled for my US until next month- the anatomy scan/quad screen day. SO, since I&#8217;ve been bleeding on and off this entire month again, I am going to push for another US. I really want to see if the SCH is gone like they said it was, and if so- try and identify the source of this bleeding. I am worried about placenta accreta- something common in post c-section pregnancies. So another fun-filled week ahead, just trying to stay as busy as possible.
> 
> I feel like it&#8217;s a girl so much.. we bought the most beautiful little take-home outfit for a little princess, if we don&#8217;t get to use it I am totally shipping it to one of you girls.. it so precious! I am just so excited to know- 17 days!! Oh and this weekend at dinner, my family decided to put in their 2-cents on our name ideas. Everyone HATES Roman- my fav name :( But they love Silas. Also they HATE Gemma- my other fav girl name, but love Willow. Hmmph. As much as I know it&#8217;s MY choice, I can&#8217;t help but feel bad that they don&#8217;t love em as much as I do.

They can go blow goats. The names are a) ADORABLE AND PERFECT and b) none of their goddamn business. A practiced - "thank you for your input, I'm sure we'll make the right choice when it's time to decide" / vague "we have some names but we'll make a decision when we see the baby" (even if you already KNOW) can help to keep them at arm's length #mymothermeddlestoo

Sending you love for the scan. I just watched 24 hours worth of Grey's Anatomy Season 9... I'm in the zone with you x You know your body and you know when something doesnt feel quite right and do whatever you can to get the info you need x

Thx re: chart - it IS looking good. I'm exhausted (although I watch an astronomical amount of TV this weekend) and boobs are still a little sore. I feel fat - I've put on some weight and did I mention I'm exhausted? But that's it... oh and load and loads of never ending Creamy/Wet CM. No idea. If i wanted to SS i'd say i also had a "feeling" in my uterus but that would be going a bit far.



HWPG said:


> Hi ladies. I dreamt on Friday that I took an hpt and it was positive, a squinter, but positive. Saturday mornings hpt was oh so very negative. Fml, I am never going to get pregnant.
> Happy Mondays!

Sorry babe - I had a dream last night that i was in a flood and an earthquake and that my dog peed on my bed - I like your dreams better



goldstns said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> How should I say it? I don't think she needs to know about our chat group. So maybe that I have a friend of a friend, Amelia, contacting you?
> 
> Yeah - that's fine! - or that it will likely be my husband Peter since I'm in LA. I told Pete to take a knee this week and not work so hard on the houses... this weekend was a disaster and I feel like I sent a lamb to the slaughter so no house hunting this week. He may not call until later this week or early next. He has a friend who's bestie is a RE too and there is one other person we've been recommended so I'm hoping to interview and chat with each over the coming few weeks. It's less and less likely we'll buy before Christmas which makes me super sad but whatever - even if i get preg this month I won't really neeeeeeed a house until maybe April/May next year.
> 
> AFM: fertility appoint tomorrow... and hopefully catching up with AMANDA!!! WOOOOClick to expand...


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Oh yeah Amelia! that chart looks great!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mirolee- Don't give up yet! Fx for you and your :pos:

Katrina- When I would O on cd18 my cycles were 33 days so you still have a chance of not having too long of a cycle. A 38 day cycle is way better then a 60+ day one. 

Afm- bded this morning, -opk so I am glad I skipped last night. Hopefully I get a +opk tomorrow! I would be able to get 3 days in a row before O if that happened. My opk was 1/2 way to positive so I am hopeful. Happy Monday Ladies!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, thanks. I hope so! Love your names, by the way. :) The family will adjust. Pick what you love. I would demand a scan, too.

Britt, feel better soon!

Amelia, your chart does look great. When are you testing?

Katrina, I'm sorry. Hang in there. You're not broken, but I totally get that feeling! Hopefully O today then. 

I'm feeling a tad crampy in both ovary regions so maybe it is nothing, but if I O two eggs and get pregnant with twins, I will probably pass out from shock.. lol. I doubt that happens, but I did dream about twins the other night. Gosh, so many pregnancy dreams!


----------



## frsttimemama

FX for you Nichole! Great timing :)


----------



## VivianJean

I'm going to pull an Ash and not test until at least 11 DPO (which probably means 12 DPO since I have a discrepancy between when FF thinks I Od and when I think I Od)... also it depends on my temps - if they are still up then I'll test, if they start to flat-line I might save myself the heartache. DH was super cute a second ago and informed me that:

"[he] is going to be in EL Paso on day 13"

meaning he is going to be fairly hard to contact with good news, lol.

This all being said - I have my fertility screening consult tomorrow and they may just pull bloods and tell me tomorrow afternoon/wed morning. So much for planning.

*sigh*

Comparison chart attached - temps much lower but the trend looks more stable...
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-10-21 at 12.25.42 PM.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## VivianJean

Nichole that would be awesome if you nailed the +ive tomorrow!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

WOAH- Everyone else's BnB look totally different too?! I couldn't find my User CP- lol I hate change!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope mines the same. :lol:


----------



## morganwhite7

That's too weird! Mine is completely renovated.. more like Babycenter now. And pink & white instead, too! Lol not much of a fan, although I found my User CP :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Morgan- Mine is completely differet too!!! I hate it. I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to log on.. why such a HUGE change? URGHHH


----------



## VivianJean

Yeahi literally refreshed the screen and then *mind blown*


----------



## frsttimemama

Mine is different, too. I thought something was the matter with my phone! Lol


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies,

Weird looking bnb here....not liking it at all :(

Morgan i love both of your names but i also totally understand wanted your close and loved ones also to love the name ur selecting for your baby....i cant imagine someone saying tht they hate the name i love for my child...id b heartbroken :haha: but well i guess ill cross tht bridge wen i get to it...

Amelia lovely looking chart...i too finished the 9th season on GA in 2 days after i realised it was up on netflix....i love love love it :flower: fx for a good appointment tomorrow :)

Nichole hope tht positive opk gets here soon and your bd timings sounds soo gud...with the tubes clear and all i hope this is your mth...im sure your dr mustve told u tht the percentage of women who conceive within 3 mths of the hsg is so much higher than normal...get it girl :thumbup:

Mirolee i truly hope tht your dream comes true....i know tht nothing i say will make u feel better than just seeing tht much awaited BFP...alll the best sweetie :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Weird looking bnb here....not liking it at all :(
> 
> Morgan i love both of your names but i also totally understand wanted your close and loved ones also to love the name ur selecting for your baby....i cant imagine someone saying tht they hate the name i love for my child...id b heartbroken :haha: but well i guess ill cross tht bridge wen i get to it...
> 
> Amelia lovely looking chart...i too finished the 9th season on GA in 2 days after i realised it was up on netflix....i love love love it :flower: fx for a good appointment tomorrow :)
> 
> Nichole hope tht positive opk gets here soon and your bd timings sounds soo gud...with the tubes clear and all i hope this is your mth...im sure your dr mustve told u tht the percentage of women who conceive within 3 mths of the hsg is so much higher than normal...get it girl :thumbup:
> 
> Mirolee i truly hope tht your dream comes true....i know tht nothing i say will make u feel better than just seeing tht much awaited BFP...alll the best sweetie :hugs:

I didn't know that the percentage of women that conceive after an HSG is higher. Do you know why?


----------



## VivianJean

Cleans out the cobwebs ;) :laundry:


----------



## frsttimemama

I'd say where do I sign up, but I know mine aren't blocked since I got pregnant a year ago... But good luck to Nichole!!


----------



## pdxmom

Wat Amelia said...kinda flushes the tubes clean :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

Interesting. Never heard that before, but it makes sense.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Do not like the new BnB! It's too white!

My doctor told me the being more fertile after hsg is kind of a myth. There is no data to back that up. He did mention the hsg cleaning out the tubes though. 

Thanks for all the encouragement this month :hugs: you all are the best!

I really hope I get the +opk tomorrow because my bd timing will be perfect. I'm hoping the streak of who starts the group gets their :bfp: that cycle continues on with me :)


----------



## VivianJean

I just went home at lunch time- firstly I ate EVERYTHING in the house and then I cried at the dogs because I didnt want to leave them. I'm f**ked up today.


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> Do not like the new BnB! It's too white!
> 
> My doctor told me the being more fertile after hsg is kind of a myth. There is no data to back that up. He did mention the hsg cleaning out the tubes though.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement this month :hugs: you all are the best!
> 
> I really hope I get the +opk tomorrow because my bd timing will be perfect. I'm hoping the streak of who starts the group gets their :bfp: that cycle continues on with me :)

I hope so to Hun!! Fxd for you!' Xx


----------



## HWPG

Oh. My. Fucking. God. 
My BFF, who recently got pregnant, on her first cycle trying, just found she's having twins. Are. You. Kidding. Me? I feel like I'm going to die. I can't even make one.... That being said, I think her and her husband are shitting bricks right now. They just wanted a second. Ha, irony.


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> Oh. My. Fucking. God.
> My BFF, who recently got pregnant, on her first cycle trying, just found she's having twins. Are. You. Kidding. Me? I feel like I'm going to die. I can't even make one.... That being said, I think her and her husband are shitting bricks right now. They just wanted a second. Ha, irony.

AUGH I'm so sorry!!!!!! That's sounding tough for you dear x You CAN make one and you WILL xxxxxxx


----------



## Disneybaby26

If anyone wants a nice warm fall soup, I have a great SUPER easy recipe for butternut squash soup:

2 butternut squash, peeled and cubed (I buy the precut, if you've ever tried to wrestle a butternut squash you know why)
2 yellow onions, cubed
2 green apples, cubed
Salt and pepper to taste
I large box chicken/veg stock
Heavy cream

Throw it all in a pot with and simmer until tender, not mushy. Drain vegetables and save stock. Purée veg until smooth (I use my hand blender to make this a one pot wonder). Then add stock back in to desired consistency. Add a bit of heavy cream to bowl while serving! 

Soooo easy, sooooo fall, soooo delish!! :) xx


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> On home, sorry for short sentences. Multiple follicles develop every month, but usually only one grows to maturity ad pops. In pcos, usually have elevated or whacked hormones, including testosterone but also an out o balance fsh:lh ratio. And while multiple follies still grow, it takes longer to pop ad also the ones that do mature but grow a little can 'harden' over, which makes the next and the next and the next egg harder to get out. Hope that helps.

Thank you so much for the detailed explanation! My midwife said all my other hormones look good so I'm praying it's not PCOS and just my super duper ovaries ovulating twins on both sides or something :) We'll see what the progesterone results are. In the meantime, now that I am done with my day, i will begin consulting Dr. Google :winkwink:



NDTaber9211 said:


> Mirolee- Don't give up yet! Fx for you and your :pos:
> 
> Katrina- When I would O on cd18 my cycles were 33 days so you still have a chance of not having too long of a cycle. A 38 day cycle is way better then a 60+ day one.
> 
> Afm- bded this morning, -opk so I am glad I skipped last night. Hopefully I get a +opk tomorrow! I would be able to get 3 days in a row before O if that happened. My opk was 1/2 way to positive so I am hopeful. Happy Monday Ladies!

Happy Monday!!! I'm rooting for a +OPK tomorrow!!!! :happydance:



frsttimemama said:


> Morgan, thanks. I hope so! Love your names, by the way. :) The family will adjust. Pick what you love. I would demand a scan, too.
> 
> Britt, feel better soon!
> 
> Amelia, your chart does look great. When are you testing?
> 
> Katrina, I'm sorry. Hang in there. You're not broken, but I totally get that feeling! Hopefully O today then.
> 
> I'm feeling a tad crampy in both ovary regions so maybe it is nothing, but if I O two eggs and get pregnant with twins, I will probably pass out from shock.. lol. I doubt that happens, but I did dream about twins the other night. Gosh, so many pregnancy dreams!

Twins! Twins! Twins! That would be AWESOME! Overwhelming but AWESOME! I had cramping on both sides this month too! Three days of cramping on the left and then one day on the right. I'm thinking gas? :haha:



VivianJean said:


> I'm going to pull an Ash and not test until at least 11 DPO (which probably means 12 DPO since I have a discrepancy between when FF thinks I Od and when I think I Od)... also it depends on my temps - if they are still up then I'll test, if they start to flat-line I might save myself the heartache. DH was super cute a second ago and informed me that:
> 
> "[he] is going to be in EL Paso on day 13"
> 
> meaning he is going to be fairly hard to contact with good news, lol.
> 
> This all being said - I have my fertility screening consult tomorrow and they may just pull bloods and tell me tomorrow afternoon/wed morning. So much for planning.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Comparison chart attached - temps much lower but the trend looks more stable...

I'm testing CD 11 too. I need to be strong and wait!!! I am so impatient!



morganwhite7 said:


> WOAH- Everyone else's BnB look totally different too?! I couldn't find my User CP- lol I hate change!

It was weird for me on my phone earlier but now on my iPad it looks like before. Weird. They are probably just testing it out.



NDTaber9211 said:


> Do not like the new BnB! It's too white!
> 
> My doctor told me the being more fertile after hsg is kind of a myth. There is no data to back that up. He did mention the hsg cleaning out the tubes though.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement this month :hugs: you all are the best!
> 
> I really hope I get the +opk tomorrow because my bd timing will be perfect. I'm hoping the streak of who starts the group gets their :bfp: that cycle continues on with me :)

My midwife mentioned that if all my tests come back normal that an HSG might be next. I thought of you :hugs: we'll see what happens!



Disneybaby26 said:


> If anyone wants a nice warm fall soup, I have a great SUPER easy recipe for butternut squash soup:
> 
> 2 butternut squash, peeled and cubed (I buy the precut, if you've ever tried to wrestle a butternut squash you know why)
> 2 yellow onions, cubed
> 2 green apples, cubed
> Salt and pepper to taste
> I large box chicken/veg stock
> Heavy cream
> 
> Throw it all in a pot with and simmer until tender, not mushy. Drain vegetables and save stock. Purée veg until smooth (I use my hand blender to make this a one pot wonder). Then add stock back in to desired consistency. Add a bit of heavy cream to bowl while serving!
> 
> Soooo easy, sooooo fall, soooo delish!! :) xx

Perfect for fall!! Thanks for sharing!



AFM, I am so sad that hubby isn't here with me. My training is in Orlando and the company paid for my hotel. This is hard for us because we are like attached at the hip, always together. We don't travel alone :( He will be coming over tomorrow after work and spending the night. I don't go home until Thursday. :cry:


----------



## prgirl_11

Anybody else notice that our countdowntopregnancy.com tickers are missing?


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> I'm going to pull an Ash and not test until at least 11 DPO (which probably means 12 DPO since I have a discrepancy between when FF thinks I Od and when I think I Od)... also it depends on my temps - if they are still up then I'll test, if they start to flat-line I might save myself the heartache. DH was super cute a second ago and informed me that:
> 
> "[he] is going to be in EL Paso on day 13"
> 
> meaning he is going to be fairly hard to contact with good news, lol.
> 
> This all being said - I have my fertility screening consult tomorrow and they may just pull bloods and tell me tomorrow afternoon/wed morning. So much for planning.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Comparison chart attached - temps much lower but the trend looks more stable...

I tested 12DPO ;)


morganwhite7 said:


> WOAH- Everyone else's BnB look totally different too?! I couldn't find my User CP- lol I hate change!

Mine looks exactly the same:shrug:


HWPG said:


> Oh. My. Fucking. God.
> My BFF, who recently got pregnant, on her first cycle trying, just found she's having twins. Are. You. Kidding. Me? I feel like I'm going to die. I can't even make one.... That being said, I think her and her husband are shitting bricks right now. They just wanted a second. Ha, irony.

Ugh sorry Mirolee that really sucks. :hugs:



prgirl_11 said:


> Anybody else notice that our countdowntopregnancy.com tickers are missing?

I still see them


----------



## Disneybaby26

Has anyone heard from Amanda (Robert) today??


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to pull an Ash and not test until at least 11 DPO (which probably means 12 DPO since I have a discrepancy between when FF thinks I Od and when I think I Od)... also it depends on my temps - if they are still up then I'll test, if they start to flat-line I might save myself the heartache. DH was super cute a second ago and informed me that:
> 
> "[he] is going to be in EL Paso on day 13"
> 
> meaning he is going to be fairly hard to contact with good news, lol.
> 
> This all being said - I have my fertility screening consult tomorrow and they may just pull bloods and tell me tomorrow afternoon/wed morning. So much for planning.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Comparison chart attached - temps much lower but the trend looks more stable...
> 
> I tested 12DPO ;)
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> WOAH- Everyone else's BnB look totally different too?! I couldn't find my User CP- lol I hate change!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine looks exactly the same:shrug:
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Fucking. God.
> My BFF, who recently got pregnant, on her first cycle trying, just found she's having twins. Are. You. Kidding. Me? I feel like I'm going to die. I can't even make one.... That being said, I think her and her husband are shitting bricks right now. They just wanted a second. Ha, irony.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh sorry Mirolee that really sucks. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else notice that our countdowntopregnancy.com tickers are missing?Click to expand...
> 
> I still see themClick to expand...

Yep me too! They are back now. They were all gone about ten minutes ago. :shrug:


----------



## pdxmom

Freaking out here....i just realised ive been eating sunny side up eggs this whole time not realising what i was doing :nope: what to do ,what to do, what to do ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Awe Sonia, it will be fine Hun don't worry!! Hard yolks from now on!! Xx

Boyyy do I love me a runny egg though! A nice eggs florentine will be one of my first post partum bfasts for sure!!


----------



## jury3

Sonia-Don't worry about it! Lots of women don't even know they shouldn't be eating certain things. I've caught myself on a few things. It's hard when you don't normally have to worry about it. My friend didn't know we aren't supposed to eat cold deli meat until I told her and she's been pregnant twice before...she ate sandwiches all the time! I'm sure you'll be just fine :)


----------



## pdxmom

tell me about it...eggs have been the only so to say non-veg thing ive been eating...every meat TURNS ME OFF ....and now tht i have to leave my eggs :wacko:


----------



## jury3

I've already got bagels and lox planned for breakfast and sushi for lunch or dinner after I have the babies lol I'd add some wine in there if I didn't plan to breastfeed lol


----------



## jury3

You don't have to leave them, just leave the runny part lol I eat mine boiled, I'm not a huge egg fan though...


----------



## VivianJean

Amanda is in SoCal today :) 

AUGH ASHHHHHH 12DPO? FML. lol


----------



## VivianJean

jury3 said:


> You don't have to leave them, just leave the runny part lol I eat mine boiled, I'm not a huge egg fan though...

My go-to dish is Bi Bam Bop which is finished with a super runny egg that cooks through the hot rice when you stir it through. imma miss it when I get my bfp...

I'll be trading one yellow egg for another ;)


----------



## jury3

morganwhite7 said:


> Julie- Cute cute cuuuute!! Aww the little shoes :)
> 
> And you girls were talking about studying the TP- I did lastnight and found more STUPID BLOOD. Not too red but jeesh. Then a gob of red EWCM this morning.. what gives?? So excited for Thursday- my appointment. I told DH you better be prepared for one heated momma if they say no to an ultrasound. I dont think they do NT scans (but I am going to request that they do) and I dont think Im scheduled for my US until next month- the anatomy scan/quad screen day. SO, since Ive been bleeding on and off this entire month again, I am going to push for another US. I really want to see if the SCH is gone like they said it was, and if so- try and identify the source of this bleeding. I am worried about placenta accreta- something common in post c-section pregnancies. So another fun-filled week ahead, just trying to stay as busy as possible.
> 
> I feel like its a girl so much.. we bought the most beautiful little take-home outfit for a little princess, if we dont get to use it I am totally shipping it to one of you girls.. it so precious! I am just so excited to know- 17 days!! Oh and this weekend at dinner, my family decided to put in their 2-cents on our name ideas. Everyone HATES Roman- my fav name :( But they love Silas. Also they HATE Gemma- my other fav girl name, but love Willow. Hmmph. As much as I know its MY choice, I cant help but feel bad that they dont love em as much as I do.

Thanks! 
I'm going to push for an u/s this week too and I don't even have bleeding! I just want to make sure they look ok...and I want to see how much they've grown lol I would definitely push for one if I were you. There is no reason they can't make sure everything is ok. 
If it makes you feel any better, my mom doesn't like that we picked "Suzanne" for a middle name. MIL's name is Susan, my mom's name is Angela Sue, so we figured it was kind of cool to put them into one name. Nope, my mom isn't happy. Everyone will think we named them after my MIL. My mom is so freaking jealous of my MIL for no good reason. I'm so over her comments and opinions right now...
That being said, your baby, your right to pick the name! I like them all, so there...done lol


----------



## jury3

VivianJean said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> You don't have to leave them, just leave the runny part lol I eat mine boiled, I'm not a huge egg fan though...
> 
> My go-to dish is Bi Bam Bop which is finished with a super runny egg that cooks through the hot rice when you stir it through. imma miss it when I get my bfp...
> 
> I'll be trading one yellow egg for another ;)Click to expand...

That grosses me out, hard core! DW loves runny yolk. She orders that burger from Red Robin with the egg on it and gets in runny...then dips her fries in it...grossest thing ever!

Mirolee-Holy crap about the twins! I hardly knew anyone w twins before and now it seems like everyone is having them...I'm sorry the news disappoints you...I totally understand why. Your day will come...and it will probably be twins too lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, so sorry! How sucky.

Sonia, don't stress. The worry comes in the risk of food poisoning, and you haven't gotten it. I was told that I could do it with pasteurized eggs and it would be fine

My opk is stark white again. What the heck, body? Ugh!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies! In the car all day so I haven't been able to check in. Test results came back negative. 

Ill check in tomorrow! Hope you're all well!


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> Oh. My. Fucking. God.
> My BFF, who recently got pregnant, on her first cycle trying, just found she's having twins. Are. You. Kidding. Me? I feel like I'm going to die. I can't even make one.... That being said, I think her and her husband are shitting bricks right now. They just wanted a second. Ha, irony.

Ugh! I mean, congrats to them but I hate when crap like this happens. I still get mad when I think about how my 18 year old niece has 2 kids while I can't get pregnant with one. Hopefully our time will come soon. 



prgirl_11 said:


> My midwife mentioned that if all my tests come back normal that an HSG might be next. I thought of you :hugs: we'll see what happens!
> 
> Anybody else notice that our countdowntopregnancy.com tickers are missing?

If you do it really isn't bad. I had some cramping but nothing compared to what I get during AF. Plus knowing if they are blocked or not really helps. Good luck!:thumbup:

I didn't notice until now! I still don't see them at all. I hate this new layout.



pdxmom said:


> Freaking out here....i just realised ive been eating sunny side up eggs this whole time not realising what i was doing :nope: what to do ,what to do, what to do ](*,)](*,)](*,)

I wouldn't worry about it! Just switched to scrambled or cook the yolk all the way. You should be fine :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Ugh. Opks are still totally negative. I guess yesterday was a tease. Temp isn't going either direction too much, so I guess I wait. More.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Julie - so strange! my Mom's name is Angela, and DH's mom's name is Susan! haha


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Morning Ladies...I am soooo confused! My cycle has gone crazy, I was so excited to see my first cross-hairs and now detected ovulation has been taken away because my temp dropped 2 days in a row. I also did an OPK this morning and it looks close to being positive again. Is is possible to get a surge and temp rise and not ovulate and for my body to try again to ovulate? This is so frustrating...I just want a normal cycle. I'll post the opk in a minute from my phone, will you ladies let me know what you think please?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

View attachment 688281


----------



## morganwhite7

Brittney it won't let me post my old chart, but I had the same prob. My temps plummeted for 2 days, semi-pos OPKs and I thought I was Ov'ing. Then a spike and another dip 2 days later, where I actually O'ed. Like my body had trouble trying to get the egg out.. I usually had 3-4 days of pos OPKs, the last day being ovulation. I started seeing them darken around CD15 or 16 and O'd CD20 if that helps at all? Just saying that it may not have happened yet like you said, maybe your surge was building! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

yes, it is possible to get a surge, the start of a shift, but then fall back down. i suggest keep POAS and temping. sorry..... i feel your pain.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry about your friend Mirolee, it's not fair how the world works sometimes. Thinking of you, I can't imagine how you're feeling. I hope that hawaiian breeze carries away all of your worries ;) :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

yeah, it sucks. i'm wicked excited for her, but god.al.mighty...... when do the rest of us catch a break?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thanks, i thought it was too good to be true that i would O on cd 13...gosh I better stock up on some more opk's, I went a little crazy POAS and did like 10 in 1 day lol!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-I am so sorry about your friend! GRR
AFM: I had a temp rise today, .5. Even though its cd 18 I will take it. Sorry about my venting yesterday. The new bnb is weird.


----------



## HWPG

i hate the new bnb. i think i might have an eye seizure or something. i wonder who thought "hey, this layout looks like a good idea". 
thanks everyone. my gf was like, "i thought of you when i got the news. i hope you are pregnant soon - with twins!". i replied, "it doenst need to be twins, but i would like it to be in this lifetime". then i went and had a good cry with OH. bleh.


----------



## goldstns

mirolee- :hugs:

Robert- :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Took the day off today to get my name changed at the SSA and do the emissions testing for my car. I was done by 10 am! So I'm home on the couch drinking ginger ale and watching The price is right. OMG. I'm an old person.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm probably alone but I like the new layout. Bigger font, brighter and more lively looking lol.


----------



## goldstns

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Took the day off today to get my name changed at the SSA and do the emissions testing for my car. I was done by 10 am! So I'm home on the couch drinking ginger ale and watching The price is right. OMG. I'm an old person.

When I was furloughed (because I am a federal employee) I watched price is right daily... I LOVED it. However, now I am having a withdraw from it. HAHA! ENJOY!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

So sorry Mirolee. I'm sure it's so frustrating..

I don't mind the new layout, but I'm not crazy about all the WHITE.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nikki- I haven't seen it in years! I'm having too much fun! haha


----------



## Cowgirl07

It the white that I don't like, maybe a light pink or something.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah it's so bright.. I stare at a computer screen all day and normally the purple is a nice break from the usual programs I use that zombify me.. But it is giving me a headache too :/


----------



## wavescrash

You can change the format of the layout/colors.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

All the way at the bottom, the option is "Forum Skin" and you can change it to something other than the default style.


----------



## HWPG

thank you! totally worked!


----------



## morganwhite7

YAY back to the norm-purple. Thank GOD! Thanks Amanda!!


----------



## wavescrash

You ladies are welcome :) I still prefer the white lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol thats awesome!


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> Ugh. Opks are still totally negative. I guess yesterday was a tease. Temp isn't going either direction too much, so I guess I wait. More.

If this month doesn't work with clomid they will bump it up to a higher dosage. I am sorry this month is being so cruddy :hugs: 



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Morning Ladies...I am soooo confused! My cycle has gone crazy, I was so excited to see my first cross-hairs and now detected ovulation has been taken away because my temp dropped 2 days in a row. I also did an OPK this morning and it looks close to being positive again. Is is possible to get a surge and temp rise and not ovulate and for my body to try again to ovulate? This is so frustrating...I just want a normal cycle. I'll post the opk in a minute from my phone, will you ladies let me know what you think please?

I hate to say it but maybe it is anovulatory. Your body is gearing up to O but never actually does. I super hope I am wrong and you get a super lovely temp rise and it stays. I freaking hated it when I had anovulatory months. Fx for you!



CantHrdlyWait said:


> Took the day off today to get my name changed at the SSA and do the emissions testing for my car. I was done by 10 am! So I'm home on the couch drinking ginger ale and watching The price is right. OMG. I'm an old person.

Lol sounds like fun! I've watched it a hand full of times since Drew Carey took over. I mainly saw it in the hospital when DH was sick. 


This new layout is too much white for me too. It hurts my eyes. No news for me. Will be taking an OPK in a few hours. I hope it's positive!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nichols. FX for you!! I need to do one, too..


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yusss +opk! :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2316.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thank you Amanda! My forum is now back to normal! No more white :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yusss +opk! :bunny:

Woohoo!! Get after it!! Good luck!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls,

Just a quick one from me. Hope your all ok. Just heading out to fat club so haven't had chance to catch up!

:happydance: for +OPK!!

AFM - Weirdly been cramping on the right side like last month again! I'm feeling much more relaxed this month. Haven't been crazily checking my cervix and CM a million times a day!
I'm off out on Saturday with a friend. Going to get drunkkkkkkkkkk because there is no chance I will be pregnant then as I will probably still be waiting to O!


----------



## HWPG

nichole, look at that positive! woot!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Waking up DH around 3 for some :sex:. He works night so I have to be patient and let him get enough sleep. I am going to try to get some in tomorrow too. If I ovulate tomorrow, we wont get any in until around 3 again so it might miss the egg. Better safe then sorry though! I might try to see if hes up for it when he gets home at 6:30am.


----------



## HWPG

every 24 hours is PLENTY - i wouldnt go less than that, not enough of a "build up" time.

unrelated to ttc - i had dim sum on sunday night..... and i'm stilllll thinking about it. like, thinking about going to get some. or when i can get some again. want it. mirolee want more dumpling now!


----------



## asmcsm

Hey ladies! I have been so exhausted. Not been on very much :? My work spent all last week moving to a new location and it was chaos. Then I thought I'd get a break this weekend but apparently I had to work Saturday night and then Sunday DH and I weren't getting along all with MS thrown on top! On a happier note, I just found THE cutest little house that's for sale and I'm literally obsessed with it already. Want to go speak to someone to see about being pre-qualfied for a home loan. Hopefully a new house will be in our future soon. AM I crazy for wanting to move so soon after having moved at work? lol
Oh and 3 days till we see if baby has a HB or not. REALLY nervous

Nichole- Yay for pos OPK :happydance: get it girl!!! I hope this is the month!

BB-sometimes it's good to be a bit more relaxed about it. Often it seems when people start to not think about it so much is when it happens. FX for you!

Mirolee- LOL! They must put crack in it or something. You're sounding pretty desperate to get some. Though it does sound quite delish even with the total nauseousness I'm enduring.


----------



## VivianJean

Go Nichole!

FX for you Ash - and no... you want to nest. That's a good thing... although we've been finding there is no inventory out there right now...

BB - my fert doc told me today that stressing out and obsessing is the worst thing we can do so I think you are smart to make that mental shift.

AFM - another long sleep another day of no exercise :( went to fertility clinic this morning. Cried a bit. Turns out I may have sub-fertility issues so the testing has already begun. lots of blood drawn today and then scan right after my period and a tube clean much like Nichole.

doc thinks I'm a type-A-high-stress-high-controll-former-eating-disorderd-ball-off-mess (her words pretty much) lol and wants me to stop doing BBT or peeing on sticks more than once a day because by being so controlled and focused, ironically, i'm doing more harm than good.

That being said - I've been feeling a few cramps. Just tested cvx and cm and it was off-white... like there was a little blood there so now i have no idea wtf to think. Temp still up and i'm 7or 8 dpo... sigh... but I'm cycle day 26 so if i DO have a 29 day cycle I'll get AF in the next 3 days and that means a v short luteal phase :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmmm.... I took another opk but it was negative. My urine was super diluted so maybe that was the issue. Either that or I already ovulated. Hrmmm....


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry MS has gotten you Ashlee. I don't know what it's like but at least the reason why you are so nauseated is because of that lovely sticky bean and not the flu or something.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Amelia! I'll stick with your excuse that it's nesting lol

That's what I keep telling myself Nichole. It was easier when it came and went though lol. Feeling like I'm constantly gonna puke is no bueno.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for a positive, Nichole. FX for you!!

BB, sounds like a great idea to step back a bit. Wish I could.

Amelia, I'm sorry. Hopefully they get some answers for you, but even more hopefully you get your BFP and its not even an issue!

Ashlee, hope it goes away soon! I can't imagine. I was only occasionally nauseated. I was very lucky.

Mirolee, what is that??

And, opks still negative.. not even close, but ewcm and watery cm and high soft open cervix.. BD and FX tonight. Almost out of OPKS.. Walmart run tonight. And maybe car shopping.


----------



## frsttimemama

Don't you ladies think my chart looks more reasonable and stable this month? I feel better about it anyway.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've not purposely stopped stressing I just feel better about it. I'm feeling better full stop. I feel happier. I've finally got my arse back into gear with the diet and lost 3.5lb!


----------



## NDTaber9211

It definitely looks better this month!


----------



## HWPG

what is dim sum? it's a chinese dumpling, usually filled with meat - like pork and shrimp. and they are delish. drooooolllll


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think dim sum is where you do to the restaurant with friends, order stuff off of the dim sum menu and then share it with everyone.


----------



## VivianJean

Dim sum = dim yum


----------



## frsttimemama

Mmm those sound yummy! I am STARVING today for some reason.


----------



## VivianJean

Just got my results back from the doc from the draw this morn - estrogen and prog are "great" thyroid still a tiny bit over medicated but easy fix.

WOO. Next step - wait a week and schedule tube check.

I'm cramping and I got some dirty looking CM a little while ago :( thoughts?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Got a bd in but all opks have been negative except the one this morning. My urine might be too diluted or I already Oed. Guess I have to wait and see with my temps.

Amelia- dirty cm as in blood in cm? Maybe implantation bleeding?


----------



## VivianJean

I was under the impression that implant bleeds were pretty rare :(


----------



## asmcsm

I had pink cm before my bfp! So did Nikki. We both tested 12dpo and got :bfp:s :)


----------



## VivianJean

What DPO was that for you?.. that you got the spotting?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Yay for positive-I get neg ones when its diluted 
Amelia-It could be!! 
AFM: I am sleepy.


----------



## frsttimemama

FX for you Amelia. 

Nichole, hopefully you either get your + OPK or your temp jumps! FX for you!!

AFM, I held it for HOURS. Still totally negative. What the heck?! EWCM.. check! Cervix high, soft, & open.. check! Where's my + OPK!? I NEED to O already..


----------



## prgirl_11

Amelia, I hope it's IB! I got IB at 10DPO with my first bfp back in March. You can get it anywhere from 6-12 DPO with 9DPO being the most common.

Quick question ladies, i have not been temping the way I should be as far as consistent times. This month was just a trial run. The last two days I have been getting up early for training so my temps have been around two hours earlier than usual (not good I know) and are still not in my 98 degree post-ov. range as last cycle. According to OPKs and my CBFM, OD was Saturday so I am 3DPO today with no spike (not sure if my temps are reliable). Do you think I didn't ovulate? I did feel my usual ovulation cramps but is that any guarantee that i ovulated?


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, I wish I had some input for you. FX for you!


----------



## HWPG

Pr, have you tried a bbt adjuster to see what temps you get? I like this one
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee - sorry about your friend. That totally blows. Even worse bc it's your friend. Where are you in your cycle?

Amelia - I'm thinking IB....yay! 

Get on it Nichole!! Or hopefully you already did!


----------



## HWPG

Anticipating my period any second now....


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> What DPO was that for you?.. that you got the spotting?

It was 10DPO for me and Nikki both I believe and we both tested 2 days later


----------



## TTCaWee1

Noooooo Mirolee!!!


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> Anticipating my period any second now....

Noooooooo :cry:



asmcsm said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> What DPO was that for you?.. that you got the spotting?
> 
> It was 10DPO for me and Nikki both I believe and we both tested 2 days laterClick to expand...

Ok... well.. I hang on now for 2-3 more days I guess. Doc basically said that amongst other factors, I've potentially been stressing myself out of a BFP and that I'm to stop testing, temping, focussing on anything to do with getting preggo. I figure I'll temp the rest of this cycle so at least I dont get any AF surprises (and tears) at work.


----------



## NDTaber9211

No Mirolee! Af stay away!

Marie- try the adjuster and see what your temps say

Frsttime- when is usual o time? I bet they will up your Clomid next cycle

Afm- got the bd in and the opks were positive again when my urine wasn't so deluded. 

Had my first night of school tonight and omg my head hurts! I wrote so much my hand cramped up!

I have 8 units to do which averages out to about 30 chapters. Then I have chapter questions and extra workbook questions to complete. THEN chapter tests and finally unit summary work sheets. Oi I did not miss school :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I remember how hard studying can be. It's all worth it in the end :)

Amelia fingers crossed it is IB!!

Have any of you got just above shoulder length hair? I'm going out on Saturday night and since stupidly cutting my hair off I can't get it to look nice!! Any ideas please?


----------



## frsttimemama

Usual O time has been cd 16, cd 20, and cd 22. So hopefully any moment now. Today is cd 20. I have a progesterone draw tomorrow. Huge temp dip this morning. Opk negative. Have to go to Walmart before work for more. We will see what happens.


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks girls. So should I change my temps on FF to reflect what the adjuster says?


----------



## frsttimemama

If you do, I would at least keep track of your old ones somewhere.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Nichole- yay on the + OPK!!

Ashlee- I feel you on the MS. It's starting to kick in for me and I'm not enjoying it AT ALL.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I Oed last night around 1am. My temp plummeted and I had O pains in the left had side which I usually never get. My temp was higher this morning. I fiddled around with FF and they will end up giving me an O day of cd17 instead of cd18 if temps stay high. Think I should leave it or change it to the 18th?


----------



## HWPG

nichole, you wrote "deluded" instead of "diluted" - which has me cracking up. your urine is deluded, ha....
hey, afm, fml and i hate everyone, everywhere, everything. 14dpo, neg hpt, and a bit of spotting. i will never get pregnant. and i dont even know if i'll be able to say hello to my best friend if i see her in the hallway without bursting into jealous, bitter, angry, sad tears.


----------



## HWPG

you should choose the day if you think it conflicts with ff - you know your body.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol auto correct you harsh mistress.


----------



## NDTaber9211

God Mirolee I'm so sorry :hugs:. I believe everything happens for a reason. One day the reasoning behind why its so hard for you to get pregnant will show. Try to keep your spirits up :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- I hope its IB. Ashlee is correct about the DPO for spotting and BFP.

Mirolee- What kind of fertility testing have you and DH had? I really hope you get preggo soon!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

View attachment 688661

Here is this mornings OPKs...top is wondfo the bottom is Walgreens... What do you ladies think?


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm so sorry mirolee, I really hope you get your BFP from your Hawaii trip! I'll be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Brittney- I think you are getting close! The bottom OPK is the same one I used! It's looking really close. You may want to test again in a few hours!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I'm so sorry. It isn't fair. I hope and pray you get your Hawaiian BFP.

Nichole, yay!! FX for you!

I'm out of opks and didn't get to Walmart this morning. Hubby can take me tonight. FX that this huge temp dip is meaning I'm gonna O today!


----------



## frsttimemama

Brittney, I would say not quite yet, but verrrry soon! Test again later for sure. FX for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Brittney-looks like it's getting close! Fx

Frsttime- u hope so too! We are totally cycle buddies this time around!


----------



## HWPG

Nikki - we have had bloodwork, SA, HSG, mid-cycle ultrasound, six rounds of clomid, day 3 blood, 7dpo progesterone. dr asked about my CM and trust me, i'm not lacking there, although i dont know if it is the hostile-attack-and-kill-sperm kind. on paper, there is NOTHING - no reason, no concerns, no anythings anywheres - to point to why we arent pregnant. in fact, the chemical in july has people (OH and my dr) "excited" and "positive" (this is in complete contrast to how i feel about it, which is "i should be 16 weeks right now"..... but no....).


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> Brittney-looks like it's getting close! Fx
> 
> Frsttime- u hope so too! We are totally cycle buddies this time around!

We are! How awesome!! FX for you!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee I'd be pissed at the world too, to put it bluntly. 

Any thoughts on IUI? Maybe it's the approach that could do it for you? Or maybe get the CM tested like you said.. is it possible to have hostile cm that looks fertile? I have a feeling there is a really easy fix to this situation. Although I just got done reading a blog by a couple who took 1.5 years to conceive for NO GOOD REASON. Sometimes it just takes a while. Not that that's what you want to hear. But I'm looking forward to the day it happens for you, bc it will Mirolee. And you will be the happiest girl in the world I know.. Like you always say- it has nothing to do with you. Sometimes perfectly wonderful people are just tested and it sucks. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

we may do IUI in 2014 sometime. until then, i'm switching to letrazole instead of clomid for this next cycle. and OH said we're going to make a hawaiin baby ;) and i get to have mai tais :)


----------



## morganwhite7

So jealous of your warm vaca btw everytime I go to plan for our Maryland trip ;)

I hope the med switch changes something for you, I know a month is a long time to wait for an answer every cycle.


----------



## VivianJean

Mirolee I'm sorry, I'm just so sorry. You do everything right and still no change.

I can relate - I feel out too :( I'm just waiting for my temp dip and AF. More dirty dark brown when I checked my CM this morning. Day 9, which is a new record for f*cked up cycle issues.

I'm thinking about leaving my job and just going to Boulder and spending my days relaxing and "pretending I'm not trying to have a baby" - as the doctor suggested I may need to do in order to reduce the negative and damaging stress. I'm just trying to figure out a way to do it and still hold my head up / not piss off my boss so my name and reputation isn't ruined. Considering asking my doctor to write a letter saying that I need bed rest that way I can leave and no one feels like sh!t about it. idk.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I agree with Morgan. I hate that you are having such a difficult time. I've only been trying for 4 months this time, and every BFN breaks my heart so I can't imagine how you must feel. It doesn't make me feel better to know that I CAN get pregnant because I'm NOT pregnant.. Life sucks sometimes, for sure.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, don't give up. Your chart still looks great.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm not really having O pain, but my lower back is KILLING me. Is that a symptom? Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amelia your chart looks great! FX!


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks guys - I'm just super worried about this brown CM when i checked my cervix. I got it last time around 2 or 3 days before AF... and I'm cycle day 27.. and last cycle was 29 days (ARRRRRR). I O'd later this time by a few days so all signs point to a short luteal which would make NO SENSE since the tests yesterday came back as fine for progesterone. 

Mirolee - honey that Hawaiian vacation sounds like it is just what you need - go and celebrate your lives together. Get silly, have adventures, remember why you love each other so much. It might just be the thing you need... my doc said something interesting yesterday - getting preg is the one thing in our lives that doesn't happen faster or better or more successfully the harder we work at it. In fact, by working harder we make it less successful. Maybe it's time to give you some mental time off. No BBT while on vacation. No peeing on sticks. No eating pineapple core or drinking unicorn blood or making deals with elves. Go and have fun.

Augh I want to go to Cabo for Christmas now lol (if my STUPID greencard gets issued....it runs out tomorrow)


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> I'm not really having O pain, but my lower back is KILLING me. Is that a symptom? Lol

Can be if it's unusual for you!


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> No BBT while on vacation. No peeing on sticks. No eating pineapple core or drinking unicorn blood or making deals with elves. Go and have fun.

:rofl:


----------



## VivianJean

:rofl: am I wrong? Do we not all do those things? I totally pray to the unicorn god of horny in the hope that I can get some sexy time at the right time lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amelia you crack me up. Don't get too discouraged with the cm. I've been reading up on IB and some women have brown cm for a couple of days and it turns put to be IB. You're chart looks great so try to keep positive!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies! On my way home and will catch up as soon as I am out of the car! Crazy busy few days. I'm soooo tired!


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Hi ladies! On my way home and will catch up as soon as I am out of the car! Crazy busy few days. I'm soooo tired!

:haha: Missed you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt8VYOfr8To


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, that is too funny! I've also read that old brown cm can be IB. Good luck!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amelia- your chart looks so good!!


----------



## VivianJean

well ladies, all will be revealed in about 4 days. In other news I was late today because I tried to put on my fav "go to" work dress and it was SOFREAKINGTIGHT RAAAAAARW, so much for not exercising. I think it's time to start again. I'm so bloated and with a history of diabetes in my fam and the "apple" body shape all my extra seems to be going around my middle. I guess the lucky dogs get a walk this evening after all.


----------



## HWPG

thanks everyone!
i have to say, i feel 100x better after a good workout. not like "all will be right" but more like "i can do this, i can face this". although, right now, i'm facing it without underwear because i forgot to bring clean ones for post shower, whoops!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

LOL Mirolee!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My lawd my ladie bits are sore. Guess we did it right this bd-a-thon :haha:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I just want to go home and lay down. I've never been this nauseous in my life.


----------



## VivianJean

spotting getting worse :(


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- my IB was brown CM and I even put a tpon in thinking AF was coming. Then I had absolutely NOTHING for 2 days (so didn't use a tpon)... and then I tested!


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- it must be so frustrating to just not know why! Can they test CM?


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks Nikki.... it just feels so much like AF... bleurgh. x We are going to contact your agest btw in the next few weeks - DH has to go to Mexico for work but we will start again in earnest after!!


----------



## HWPG

yes, they can, but i dont know how much that cost. also... it's um... weirdly invasive - like, you have to have sex, then go in, they take a sample, and see if the sperm are alive or dying. soooo awkward. 
but we wont start anything until march0-ish of 2014.


----------



## goldstns

ugh what a pain Mirolee, hope you have a bfp before then!


----------



## VivianJean

I'm wearing white underwear... that should do it


----------



## morganwhite7

BB- I responded to you over in the other thread!

Amelia- I hooooope this is it for you. How is the spotting now? I hope it goes away and never comes back!!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, you crack me up!

A tad crampy maybe.. but I never have really noticed o pain before last cycle anyway.. SO hope I O today since I'm have my progesterone drawn in the morning. Everything seems right.. temp drop, cervix, cm.. FX.


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> Mirolee, you crack me up!
> 
> A tad crampy maybe.. but I never have really noticed o pain before last cycle anyway.. SO hope I O today since I'm have my progesterone drawn in the morning. Everything seems right.. temp drop, cervix, cm.. FX.

Looks great!!!!!

Morgan - it's still there - no darker but no lighter. First time i checkd there was enough to get into the canal. I'll see how it goes.

UPDATE - it's bright pinky-red now. Red mixed with CM. AUGH. WTF IS GOING ON??? I guess I hold my breath now for temps in the AM.


----------



## brunettebimbo

frsttimemama said:


> Mirolee, you crack me up!
> 
> A tad crampy maybe.. but I never have really noticed o pain before last cycle anyway.. SO hope I O today since I'm have my progesterone drawn in the morning. Everything seems right.. temp drop, cervix, cm.. FX.

Everything looks like you will! FX for you :)

AFM - Can you ovulate from the same side 2 months in a row? I'm cramping on the right again like I did last month.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee - I'm sorry. It blows. There's nothing else to describe it. Well there are a few words but you get my drift. I just wanted to say my friend did 3 failed iui, finally got preggers on ivf....has been trying for over 6 months for another, got pregnant first month on letrozole. I hope that it works for you. :hugs:


----------



## prgirl_11

HWPG said:


> nichole, you wrote "deluded" instead of "diluted" - which has me cracking up. your urine is deluded, ha....
> hey, afm, fml and i hate everyone, everywhere, everything. 14dpo, neg hpt, and a bit of spotting. i will never get pregnant. and i dont even know if i'll be able to say hello to my best friend if i see her in the hallway without bursting into jealous, bitter, angry, sad tears.

:hugs: i feel for you girl. I try so hard not to be jealous. I hate it when I feel that. Yesterday I found out that my friends little sister is pregnant. Another teen mom with an unwanted pregnancy....



Lotalaughs16 said:


> View attachment 688661
> 
> Here is this mornings OPKs...top is wondfo the bottom is Walgreens... What do you ladies think?

Not there yet. 



frsttimemama said:


> I'm not really having O pain, but my lower back is KILLING me. Is that a symptom? Lol

Could be! Back pain is associated with ovulation. I typically get a bit lf lower back pain and soreness on my thighs.



VivianJean said:


> Thanks guys - I'm just super worried about this brown CM when i checked my cervix. I got it last time around 2 or 3 days before AF... and I'm cycle day 27.. and last cycle was 29 days (ARRRRRR). I O'd later this time by a few days so all signs point to a short luteal which would make NO SENSE since the tests yesterday came back as fine for progesterone.
> 
> Mirolee - honey that Hawaiian vacation sounds like it is just what you need - go and celebrate your lives together. Get silly, have adventures, remember why you love each other so much. It might just be the thing you need... my doc said something interesting yesterday - getting preg is the one thing in our lives that doesn't happen faster or better or more successfully the harder we work at it. In fact, by working harder we make it less successful. Maybe it's time to give you some mental time off. No BBT while on vacation. No peeing on sticks. No eating pineapple core or drinking unicorn blood or making deals with elves. Go and have fun.
> 
> Augh I want to go to Cabo for Christmas now lol (if my STUPID greencard gets issued....it runs out tomorrow)

:hugs: hope for the best and prepare for the worst. I'm hoping it's not AF but only time will tell. 



brunettebimbo said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Mirolee, you crack me up!
> 
> A tad crampy maybe.. but I never have really noticed o pain before last cycle anyway.. SO hope I O today since I'm have my progesterone drawn in the morning. Everything seems right.. temp drop, cervix, cm.. FX.
> 
> Everything looks like you will! FX for you :)
> 
> AFM - Can you ovulate from the same side 2 months in a row? I'm cramping on the right again like I did last month.Click to expand...

Yes! I have ovulated from the same side more than one month ;-) My left ovary is much more active than my right. 


AFM, having such a difficult time finding a place that will do DHs SA. All the labs say they don't do fertility related SA, only post-vasectomy SA. I don't know what to do! My midwife needs the results by Wednesday morning! I have called a bunch of different labs and they all say no! I even called the hospital. Stressing out over that. It sucks because I did all my tests and this is the last thing. :growlmad:


----------



## asmcsm

Marie- why don't you do it through personalabs.com like you did with your betas? They do SA for $120


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> Marie- why don't you do it through personalabs.com like you did with your betas? They do SA for $120

Cause I don't want to pay that much. I only do personallabs when I don't have a lab order and I just want to do it for myself. I have the lab order but can't find a place to do it at :-(

I might just end up having to do it at this point though...


----------



## frsttimemama

Marie, how frustrating!!!!! What the heck is the difference between a fertility SA & a post vasectomy SA?? Jerks!

OPK a tad darker but not positive. Wonder if I missed it this afternoon.. we shall see!


----------



## asmcsm

Ah, I see. I didn't realize you had the order. That sucks :/ makes no sense. Can you use an order from your dr at a place like LabCorp? Sorry, I'm new to testing. I'd only had my blood drawn once before getting pregnant and never had DH do an SA


----------



## wavescrash

That's so strange to me... having a lab order but no lab to accept it. Especially the hospital. Good luck :/


Amelia - Good luck with your temps in the AM.


----------



## prgirl_11

Yeah they will take the lab order but I am just not sure why they will only do the SA if it's vasectomy related and not for fertility. So frustrating. I called almost a dozen different labs today and they all said the same thing.


----------



## VivianJean

Have you tried a local fertility clinic? they can often recommend labs in the area for SAs... at least mine did :)


----------



## wavescrash

Maybe call the doctor that gave the lab order and ask them if they have any suggestions or recommendations? I can't imagine they'd issue the order and not know of a place that would accept said order, you know?


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Have you tried a local fertility clinic? they can often recommend labs in the area for SAs... at least mine did :)

Great idea! Will try that tomorrow!



wavescrash said:


> Maybe call the doctor that gave the lab order and ask them if they have any suggestions or recommendations? I can't imagine they'd issue the order and not know of a place that would accept said order, you know?

The place they referred me to told me no :-(


----------



## wavescrash

Oh well that's just stupid lol. I'm sorry. Hopefully Amelia's suggestion will work!


----------



## VivianJean

:dohh:

a place to start? https://www.ihr.com/infertility/provider/fertility-ivf-clinics.html

and also the Society for Assited Repro Tech- https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> Marie, how frustrating!!!!! What the heck is the difference between a fertility SA & a post vasectomy SA?? Jerks!
> 
> OPK a tad darker but not positive. Wonder if I missed it this afternoon.. we shall see!

Fertility - you jerk off in a cup and hope to see a bunch of swimmers

Vasectomy - you jerk off in a cup and hope you don't see anything.

I joke, I joke... it might have to do with the certification of the lab- they may not be cleared to deal with ART type testing, maybe??


----------



## NDTaber9211

The vasectomy sa just looks to see if there's any sperm present. Fertility sa looks at the motility quantity, quality, etc. Dh and I went through this crap at first. The sa they gave him after cancer was just the vasectomy sa.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have a question ladies. I am supposed to start the progesterone supplements 3 days after ovulation. FF is going to say I Oed cd 17 but at 1am cd 18 my temp dropped and I had pinching pains on the left side. I really believe I Oed then. Should I go 3 days from what FF says or from when I think I Oed?


----------



## wavescrash

FF tried to give me a couple different O days the cycle I conceived. I overrode it with the day I felt the telltale ovulation pains. I don't know what the right answer is but I'd say go with the day you personally felt like you O'd.


----------



## frsttimemama

My temp went up some. My cervix doesn't feel as soft or open. My opk is not any darker and may even be lighter.. I never got a positive, but I tested at 630 am and 930 pm because I was out of strips, so I don't know if maybe it was a quick surge and I missed it? Orrr I haven't o'd yet. Progesterone draw this morning. That will tell for sure.


----------



## HWPG

started my period - hello MaiTai's in Hawaii!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry Mirolee :hugs: enjoy your vacation! Take lots of pics for us to drool over in jealousy. 

FF is actually saying I Oed cd 16 but it was the dotted crosshairs. I know that's not right. I never get O pains so I'm not 100% sure that's what I felt. Plus it was barely into the next cycle day. I guess we will see if af comes what day I truly Oed.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I'm sorry. It sucks. I don't understand why things work the way they do.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Now to hold out until Nov. 4 or 5 to test


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Nichole. Super excited for you!! Waiting is tough. I am kind of in limbo myself. Ugh! I'll call for progesterone results in the morning.


----------



## VivianJean

Let's see what that Prog draw says hey x

Sorry Mirolee - I'm cheersing you in my brain and sending you love, adventure and loads of dirty hot sexy time in Hawaii.

I'd go with you feelings - computer program vs what you know about your body.... go with all the signs pointing to O.

AFM - only 5 hrs sleep because the dick head down stairs has been playing his tv and singing all night and his room is right under my bedroom. But my temps are still up! Entering critical days now - I'm 9/10 dpo... no more blood that I can see. I'm going to go to the gym and see if any shakes loose ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

on a brighter note, I stopped at Starbucks after my appointment and use the gift card that my hubby gave me. its only like the third time I've ever been there. I highly recommend salted caramel mocha . :)


----------



## frsttimemama

That's great Amelia. Good luck !!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Yay Amelia! When are you going to test?

I'm sorry Mirolee, enjoy your mai tai's and warm weather...the sunshine always makes me feel better about anything!

Sandy, I feel your pain...I'm in limbo too. My opks in the morning are always more positive looking that at night. what does that mean???


----------



## NDTaber9211

Salted caramel mochas are super yummy!

Amelia- any more spotting?

Brittney- that's how my opks always were. Barely anything on them at night until my surge came then I'd get positives any time day or night.


----------



## frsttimemama

You know you are TTC when you can't wait to get to work to pee on a stick. Sad. Lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia how did the gym go, any more spotting? If none by tomorrow- I say :test:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

frsttimemama said:


> You know you are TTC when you can't wait to get to work to pee on a stick. Sad. Lol.

:rofl: Thats exactly what I do!

Thanks Nichole, it makes me feel better that at least someone else has experienced this and I'm not just going crazy lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah mine were darkest with SMU but then get lighter and lighter through out the day.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Mirolee- So so sorry about AF showing up, but looking at the bright side, at least you can drink and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-So sorry about af! But enjoy your vacation!
Amelia-Sounds promising! 
AFM: 3 days of temps above 97!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

My apologies for being so out of the loop, getting caught up is hard! 

Ameila, when are you going to test?! IMO, Implantation bleeding is rare because many people don't notice it! Eeeks excited for you!

Ashlee, one more day until your appointment?

Katrina, how are you?

Mirolee, BOO for AF showing up but at least you can drink while on vaca! 

Nichole, How are you? Where are you at in your cycle?

Marie, I know nothing about temping but goodluck :) 

Cassidy, how are you? I love all the headbands! 

Hi to all the preggo ladies! Did I miss any BFP's? 

AFM, back home after a loooong three days away. It was fun but I'm glad to be back. I have no idea what is going on with my body, and I guess it doesn't really matter right now since we're not trying. Monday and Tuesday I had SO much watery CM that I kept checking if it was AF. I eventually had to put a panty liner in there was just soooo much. My boobs are still huge and really really sore, too, which is just weird.

Oh, and late to the party but wtf is up with the new BnB!? it took me forever to find the usercp!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry Mirolee :evil:

Sandy- That mocha sounds SOO good!! Salty caramel, oh my! 

Nichole- Testing on my bday! FX'd always! :)

AFM- Had my monthly appt today and they only did blood pressure and weighed me. Urgh I hate wasting my whole morning, being late for work for no good reason! Bright side our scan is coming up soon, couldn't be more excited. Back to work now! Hope you girls have a fabulous weekend, I'll be following!

Ooh and HELLO AMANDA! You can change it back, lots of us did too. Somewhere in settings under "layout skin" or something like that!


----------



## VivianJean

Lotalaughs16 said:


> Yay Amelia! When are you going to test?

Apparently tomorrow according to Morgan :winkwink:



NDTaber9211 said:


> Salted caramel mochas are super yummy!
> 
> Amelia- any more spotting?

Only a little bit of rusty brown this morning when i got up to pee and when I checked after the gym it was back to almost nothing - a liiiiitle touch of pink but no where near the bright pinky/red i saw yesterday afternoon.



RobertRedford said:


> My apologies for being so out of the loop, getting caught up is hard!
> 
> AFM, back home after a loooong three days away. It was fun but I'm glad to be back. I have no idea what is going on with my body, and I guess it doesn't really matter right now since we're not trying. Monday and Tuesday I had SO much watery CM that I kept checking if it was AF. I eventually had to put a panty liner in there was just soooo much. My boobs are still huge and really really sore, too, which is just weird.
> 
> Oh, and late to the party but wtf is up with the new BnB!? it took me forever to find the usercp!

I absolutely had implant bleeding when I got preg last year. I know for sure because i distinctly remember that I was on the road with work (and therefore had my little vibrator friend with me to keep me company :haha:) and I had been messing around with it and noticed that there was a bit of blood and I remember sighing and thinking - augh, AF is starting a couple of days early... and then nothing, nadda, nietch the day AF was due so I POAS. I had no idea about IB back then... wasn't until much later that it clicked and I realized what was going on.

That being said, last month I also spotted for a few days (during CM check) before AF so I'm not holding my breath :dohh:

Missed you Amanda!! I'm SO clearing my schedule *grabs everything on her desk and throws it on the floor* when you are here next. Bummed we couldn't catch up but let's make it happen next time!!

ps: since we are talking about deliciousness this morning, I just totally chowed on one egg, four egg-white omelet with onion, honey ham, tabouli and broccoli. O-M-F-G. Added hot sauce = mind blown.


----------



## RobertRedford

holy yum. that omelette sounds delicious, Amelia! I LOVE hot sauce on just about everything. I will be down in SoCal soon and we will make it happen! 

can't wait to see your tests!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am so happy today. I had bought Sea Bands on monday, but I was pretty skeptical about them, so I didn't bust them out until last night. yesterday was awful with the MS and I thought, I'll put them on just to see. HOLY COW. They actually work. I didn't want to take them off!!! I put them on again this am and I've been peachy all day. I actually feel like i'm cheating! LOL This makes this vomit phobia girl VERY HAPPY.


----------



## morganwhite7

WOW Britt I totally have to try.. I got a phenergan prescription today but don't want to take any more pills!!! Ashlee said they work wonders, too. I just can't imagine my severe nausea going away bc of a pressure point but will def grab some this weekend and try! Glad you found your fix! :)

Amelia soooo you had spotting last month.. So weird with all your tests being normal. Was it the same as yesterday? (FX'd NOT!) I hope it goes away and this is it for you. That omelette had me drooling.. I'll have to pick up some of that stuff from the store. DH finally figured out how to flip/cook one correctly and we had cheesy mushroom ones last weekend- so yum! Ha I am such a cow lately! Oh well, no shame here ;)

OMG p.s. DH and I were home and he was watching TV in the living room and shouted to me- "Hey VivianJean's show is on!!!!" Hahahah I laughed so hard. I mention some posts to him (seeing as I get home and jump right back on BnB! lol) and was so surprised he remembered! Haha loved how he called you that too. LOL


----------



## asmcsm

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I am so happy today. I had bought Sea Bands on monday, but I was pretty skeptical about them, so I didn't bust them out until last night. yesterday was awful with the MS and I thought, I'll put them on just to see. HOLY COW. They actually work. I didn't want to take them off!!! I put them on again this am and I've been peachy all day. I actually feel like i'm cheating! LOL This makes this vomit phobia girl VERY HAPPY.

I told you they work! On the days when the nausea is REALLY bad though they only help reduce it, not take it away all together. Today is the first day this week that I'm actually feeling okay. Not feeling like I'm going to puke constantly. But I expect it will be back tomorrow...



RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, one more day until your appointment?
> 
> AFM, back home after a loooong three days away. It was fun but I'm glad to be back. I have no idea what is going on with my body, and I guess it doesn't really matter right now since we're not trying. Monday and Tuesday I had SO much watery CM that I kept checking if it was AF. I eventually had to put a panty liner in there was just soooo much. My boobs are still huge and really really sore, too, which is just weird.
> 
> Oh, and late to the party but wtf is up with the new BnB!? it took me forever to find the usercp!

Yes! Tomorrow!!! :happydance: Been thikning about you :hugs: Glad that you had a fun weekend. Wonder why your body is going so crazy :?. I'm actually starting to like teh new BnB


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, one more day until your appointment?
> 
> AFM, back home after a loooong three days away. It was fun but I'm glad to be back. I have no idea what is going on with my body, and I guess it doesn't really matter right now since we're not trying. Monday and Tuesday I had SO much watery CM that I kept checking if it was AF. I eventually had to put a panty liner in there was just soooo much. My boobs are still huge and really really sore, too, which is just weird.
> 
> Oh, and late to the party but wtf is up with the new BnB!? it took me forever to find the usercp!
> 
> Yes! Tomorrow!!! :happydance: Been thikning about you :hugs: Glad that you had a fun weekend. Wonder why your body is going so crazy :?. I'm actually starting to like teh new BnBClick to expand...

Eeeks yay! I cant wait to hear how it goes! What time is your appointment? I'll be stalking for results. So glad that you're starting to feel better too! I'm getting used to the new BnB, slowly but surely. My body surely has a mind of its own recently. I'm starting to think that I possibly had an annovulary cycle last month. I did get what I thought was a pos OPK and a surge, and some EWCM, but nothing notable. Oh well. 

OH and I are still in a terrible place right now. Getting away was nice and kind of helped but grrrr. TTC & infertility are sooo hard on relationships.


----------



## RobertRedford

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I am so happy today. I had bought Sea Bands on monday, but I was pretty skeptical about them, so I didn't bust them out until last night. yesterday was awful with the MS and I thought, I'll put them on just to see. HOLY COW. They actually work. I didn't want to take them off!!! I put them on again this am and I've been peachy all day. I actually feel like i'm cheating! LOL This makes this vomit phobia girl VERY HAPPY.

woooohooo! That's awesome! Glad you found a solution for now, hopefully the MS doesn't last for too much longer though, hun!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda ff is trying to say I Oed on cd 16 but I just know It's wrong. I got o pains about 1am on cd 18 so I went in the middle and but cd17 as o. I am 2dpo testing Nov 3rd-5th depending on symptoms.


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Amelia soooo you had spotting last month.. So weird with all your tests being normal. Was it the same as yesterday? (FX'd NOT!) I hope it goes away and this is it for you. That omelette had me drooling.. I'll have to pick up some of that stuff from the store. DH finally figured out how to flip/cook one correctly and we had cheesy mushroom ones last weekend- so yum! Ha I am such a cow lately! Oh well, no shame here ;)
> 
> OMG p.s. DH and I were home and he was watching TV in the living room and shouted to me- "Hey VivianJean's show is on!!!!" Hahahah I laughed so hard. I mention some posts to him (seeing as I get home and jump right back on BnB! lol) and was so surprised he remembered! Haha loved how he called you that too. LOL

Yeah I started spotting day 27/28 and then got AF day 29. Spotting was only v slight on day 27 and brown, heavier on day 28 a bit pink and then BAM heavy day 29 and red.

This time it's barely there, slightly there and red, and now back to almost gone again. 

we'll seeeeeeee it's in the hands of the temping gods now - looking forward to sleeping so I can temp again tomorrow AM. I'm so sad.

OMG that's so funny about DH! Do you remember which show it was?? :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol it was the show about the kids- Scared Straight I think? He watches it all the time but when I told him you helped film it or w/e he was like WOW! Very impressed with my virtual connections ;)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Eeeks yay! I cant wait to hear how it goes! What time is your appointment? I'll be stalking for results. So glad that you're starting to feel better too! I'm getting used to the new BnB, slowly but surely. My body surely has a mind of its own recently. I'm starting to think that I possibly had an annovulary cycle last month. I did get what I thought was a pos OPK and a surge, and some EWCM, but nothing notable. Oh well.
> 
> OH and I are still in a terrible place right now. Getting away was nice and kind of helped but grrrr. TTC & infertility are sooo hard on relationships.

It's at 9:50! I'm excited, this week has actually gone by pretty fast. I think it's because I've spent most of my time focusing on not puking haha. Ugh for annovulatory cycles that screw things up :?. Sorry you and OH are still not doing well :( :hugs: But glad you got a weekend to yourself so you both could focus on something else. Stupid infertility :?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda go here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/profile.php?do=editoptions Go to the miscellaneous options. You can change the forum skin it back to the way it used to be if you want.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Nichole! So much better :)


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol it was the show about the kids- Scared Straight I think? He watches it all the time but when I told him you helped film it or w/e he was like WOW! Very impressed with my virtual connections ;)

YAAAY! I loved working on that show.

He should also check out Ultimate Fighter, Let It Ride and Wicked Tuna... I'm not credited on UF/LIR but I helped with the review of the cuts. WT is my show that I'm heading up but it won't go to air for a while still :)

Amanda - sorry you and the lad aren't all that and a bag of potato chips atm. Sending love x


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh he watches Wicked Tuna I am almost positive, were there previous seasons? I loooove all those nat'l geo shows! Haha so cool- I feel privileged to know someone so interesting!! ;) I can see why you don't want to up and leave that job!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Dh loves ultimate fighter! He's currently watching the season with the women trainers and figures. Those chicks are brutal!


----------



## VivianJean

Yup there is season 1 and 2. I'm working on season 3 right now. I think this season is going to be better than the two previously from what I've already seen ... and obviously because i''m working it, lol.

Ha I'm not interesting, I just work in TV, lol. And yes... it's a blast and I love it.

Hey - 1 day Ash- Gooooood luck!!! And Morgan only 14 more for you- WOOHOOOO... team pink or team blue....Imma be happy with team purple if it means a little bean. hehe!


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> Dh loves ultimate fighter! He's currently watching the season with the women trainers and figures. Those chicks are brutal!

OMG I LOVE THAT SHOW. Whenever they ask me to help out I get so excited!!! The chicks are amazing. Better than the guys!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm soooo bored at work today ladies! I expected it to be busy after being out for a few days...noppe. Nothing to do, 6 hours to go.


----------



## frsttimemama

I just want to whine for a minute.. lol. Aches and pains in my pelvic region on both sides and lower back, but no definite O pain. I just want to O!! ..no + opk yet. I hate TTC.

On that note, I'm sorry things are rough Amanda. I get that. TTC and infertility is tough. It's scary. And I have that and loss of our little guy, but we are fortunate enough to still be ok so far. Hopefully you guys can work through it. You deserve much more than this situation! FX that things improve for you guys and quickly!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I just want to whine for a minute.. lol. Aches and pains in my pelvic region on both sides and lower back, but no definite O pain. I just want to O!! ..no + opk yet. I hate TTC.
> 
> On that note, I'm sorry things are rough Amanda. I get that. TTC and infertility is tough. It's scary. And I have that and loss of our little guy, but we are fortunate enough to still be ok so far. Hopefully you guys can work through it. You deserve much more than this situation! FX that things improve for you guys and quickly!

I hope you O soon!

Thank you. We're on the rocks right now and just hoping things get better :/


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Amanda - sorry you and the lad aren't all that and a bag of potato chips atm. Sending love x


:rofl: "bag of potato chips". Thank you, hun!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey girls I just read a story that I just can't get out of my mind (and had a nice long cry here at my desk! :cry:). A story of a strong young lady who lost a baby and delivered and buried him properly at just 14 weeks. I just thought I'd share, so inspirational. I hope I don't offend anyone. Forewarning there are pictures, but they're sweet and amazing. I envy this woman! 

https://www.lifenews.com/2013/09/23...rried-at-14-weeks-show-unborn-babys-humanity/


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks for sharing Morgan x precious


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm not brave enough to read/look.


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- I told my real estate agent that you and Pete might contact her soon. She said she will be sure to take good care of you!


----------



## goldstns

28 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## frsttimemama

Cute!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry girls I didn't mean to hurt any feelings, just felt so compelled to share!

And BEAUTIFUL mama bump miss Nikki!! Awh little Alia will be here before you know it!!! :)


----------



## VivianJean

Adorbs!

Hey who likes spanners going into works? Here's a good one - DH just got "freak tested" via phone by Space X in LA.... FML. lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

No hurt feelings here, Morgan! :) I'm good if that's what you meant. I'm just not brave enough to look yet. Maybe someday. I feel for any and everyone who has a loss, no matter how far they are. And I'm sure we all do.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Beautiful bump Nikki!


----------



## pdxmom

Beautiful bump nikki...

Really waiting to c some bfps girls...im sure we will c some soon with u guys in the tww..

Sorry tht ive been MIA all this time...this pregnancy makes me not wanna coem onlien at all...as i switch on my laptop im nauseous...i have no idea wat thts about...i really miss u girls and im waiting for this to pass so tht i can b all chatty again...


----------



## RobertRedford

Ah, Nikki! CUTE BUMP! I keep forgetting to send your present! I'll do that today :) 

Sonia, so sorry that you're not feeling well hun. Hugs. Can't wait to see your pregnancy progress. Xo.

Morgan, sweet story. Something about the pictures turned my stomach though :/ That poor woman, I couldn't imagine enduring a birth at 15 weeks. I know that they complete a D & C (or similar) up to 24 weeks in California (Poor OH had to watch one in nursing school)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Ameila- your a rock star! =] I have a friend who works for CBS. He just moved from NYC, to LA for work. He loves the work he does! 

I just realized today that i've only known i'm pregnant for 2 weeks and 1 day. It feels like forever. I'm just hoping everything works out. I've been pretty positive so far, but there is still worry there.


----------



## NDTaber9211

We can't wait for you to be back too Sonia! Hopefully you feel better soon.


----------



## VivianJean

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Ameila- your a rock star! =] I have a friend who works for CBS. He just moved from NYC, to LA for work. He loves the work he does!
> 
> I just realized today that i've only known i'm pregnant for 2 weeks and 1 day. It feels like forever. I'm just hoping everything works out. I've been pretty positive so far, but there is still worry there.

Oh cooool! What does he do?? Just relax girl. One step at a time!! <3



NDTaber9211 said:


> We can't wait for you to be back too Sonia! Hopefully you feel better soon.

here here!!...

ps nichole your chart is looking good!


----------



## goldstns

robert- I think you suggested the graco click connect snug ride 35 car seat. Do you know if you can face it forward too?


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> robert- I think you suggested the graco click connect snug ride 35 car seat. Do you know if you can face it forward too?

Nope, it is a rear facing only. If you want a convertible, I'd get a britax marathon or boulevard. But, there is something really wonderful about being able to keep your baby asleep, while taking them in and out of the car/stroller. Or, putting them down for a nap in their infant car seat if you know that you will be having to go somewhere shortly.


----------



## goldstns

RobertRedford said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> robert- I think you suggested the graco click connect snug ride 35 car seat. Do you know if you can face it forward too?
> 
> Nope, it is a rear facing only. If you want a convertible, I'd get a britax marathon or boulevard. But, there is something really wonderful about being able to keep your baby asleep, while taking them in and out of the car/stroller. Or, putting them down for a nap in their infant car seat if you know that you will be having to go somewhere shortly.Click to expand...

Ya. I bought the snug ride 35. I just have a friend coming in town in 2 weekends for my shower. And she is bringing her little boy, who just changed to front facing car seat. I was just trying to see if she can just use our car seat while shes here instead of bring hers on the plane.


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> robert- I think you suggested the graco click connect snug ride 35 car seat. Do you know if you can face it forward too?
> 
> Nope, it is a rear facing only. If you want a convertible, I'd get a britax marathon or boulevard. But, there is something really wonderful about being able to keep your baby asleep, while taking them in and out of the car/stroller. Or, putting them down for a nap in their infant car seat if you know that you will be having to go somewhere shortly.Click to expand...
> 
> Ya. I bought the snug ride 35. I just have a friend coming in town in 2 weekends for my shower. And she is bringing her little boy, who just changed to front facing car seat. I was just trying to see if she can just use our car seat while shes here instead of bring hers on the plane.Click to expand...

Ooh nice! What color? 

I think the suggestion is to keep them rear facing as long as possible, but there are size limits to the Snugride 35. Have a great visit!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I get to start progesterone vaginal suppositories tomorrow :dohh:. Not really looking forward to that. The things I've read on the internet, they seem pretty gross. The things we do for our sticky bean!


----------



## goldstns

we got black and white... trying to keep the big items neutral in color. 

Ya up to 35 lbs and 32 inches long... my guess is she has to bring her own. 

Thanks! Cant wait to see the baby gift your sending!!!!

ANYONE HEAR FROM EMILY?


----------



## RobertRedford

No word from Emily recently (that I know of) but she is at home with Danny right now and probably nesting like crazy!


----------



## clynn11

Amanda, I got the lace today! Thanks so much, and thanks for the sweet note with it- you're awesome!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Amanda, I got the lace today! Thanks so much, and thanks for the sweet note with it- you're awesome!

woohoo! so glad you got it! I hope you can make something pretty out of it..theres no way I could have!


----------



## VivianJean

Sooo the pinky blood is back and i have a back ache - all the roads lead to Flo?

I hate this - i let myself be excited just for a second :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Don't give up yet Amelia!!

Alllllllmost positive opk!! Yay! Finally!! Gonna do another in an hour or so and BD and hope I can just wait. I hope this is it. I hope the clomid works.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Yahooo! Get to it! Ooh FX'd.. Such good timing :)
Amelia- Grrr.. I'm mad for you. 
And have fun Nichole ;) I hope it does the job!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Nikki were you just bleeding or also crampy with your IB? :(


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy- Yahooo! Get to it! Ooh FX'd.. Such good timing :)
> Amelia- Grrr.. I'm mad for you.
> And have fun Nichole ;) I hope it does the job!!!

Thanks! I hope it works for us. The last one was even darker. I'll probably do another.. I hope hubby is up to BD tonight; he's been feeling lousy today. 

Nichole, that sounds unpleasant at best.. but hopefully it does the job for you!!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> :dohh:
> 
> a place to start? https://www.ihr.com/infertility/provider/fertility-ivf-clinics.html
> 
> and also the Society for Assited Repro Tech- https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html

Thank you! Called a few more places today but still nothing. We made an appointment at a LabCorp location that is over an hour away from home so he's going to have to do it there which he doesn't like. It's $127. I will call insurance tomorrow to see if they can cover it. 




NDTaber9211 said:


> Now to hold out until Nov. 4 or 5 to test

The dreaded wait.... Stay busy! :winkwink:



goldstns said:


> 28 weeks!

Cute!



NDTaber9211 said:


> I get to start progesterone vaginal suppositories tomorrow :dohh:. Not really looking forward to that. The things I've read on the internet, they seem pretty gross. The things we do for our sticky bean!

All worth it!



frsttimemama said:


> Don't give up yet Amelia!!
> 
> Alllllllmost positive opk!! Yay! Finally!! Gonna do another in an hour or so and BD and hope I can just wait. I hope this is it. I hope the clomid works.

:sex: get it girl!



AFM, 5DPO and nothing special. I decided to not even look at my temps. The only reason i am temping is to get in the habit but my schedule was so weird that I don't feel it's reliable. I've had breakouts, headaches, bloating and one instance of slight nausea. All these things can happen to me when i'm not pregnant so I'm just going to go ahead and say: no symptoms. 

This week was exhausting. Was in training for my new job and dreaded it. Too much info in too little time. My brain is fried. :nope: Not sure I want to do this (high school science teacher in virtual school). I just want to be a stay-at-home wife/mom. I came back to my garden being 20% destroyed and couldn't stop crying. :cry: I just felt so guilty leaving my home for four days. :-(


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amelia - I had cramps when I got my bfp. And when I implanted. No IB though. But I didn't go searching like other months :haha: 

I hope this is your bfp! 

Amanda - I can't even imagine how hard an infertility dx could be. Much worse than unexplained. But hopefully it pulls you two closer than tearing you apart. 

I agree with Sonia - bring on some BFPs this month.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, I had cramps when I got my BFP with my son.


----------



## VivianJean

Around 8/9 dpo? How long for? This feels like a heavy brick in my belly. Not so much twinging or pulling but heaviness. Was it on and off for a few days or just a day? Assuming I implanted 24-48 hours ago wouldn't this be done already? Or does the bean continue to burrow? 

I almost feel like crawling into a hole and not coming out for two weeks - I'll either be knocked up or done with AF. Uterus pressure as I type this. Why can't today just be Friday so tomorrow I can stay in bed and cry.


----------



## frsttimemama

I had cramps and back pain for a few days so I took a test. It would have been 11 dpo when I tested and got my BFP with him. I had not had a period since June, and it was October. Hang in there! FX!


----------



## VivianJean

Thx darling. I feel like such a schmuck.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> Thx darling. I feel like such a schmuck.

Oh you're not a schmuck. Keep your head up, dear. 

Thanks, Rachel. It sucks, to be so very honest. I'm still trying not to resent him, but again, to be honest, I do. 

No judging, im in a terribly dark place right now and I know it. Coping isn't my strong point. Im having trouble finding him attractive right now and seeing a future together. In some weird twisted away, Im confusing love and attraction with fertility. Having a hard time because i know that he isn't capable of getting me pregnant so I can't bring myself to be attracted to him. 

Having been pregnant before by another person doesn't make it any easier. I keep pining for the ease of that pregnancy. There was no guesswork, no tears, no negatives. It took one month and boom! Preggo. My head is going to really dark places out of desperation for a baby. I keep finding myself wishing I could go back in time to make that past relationship work, just so I could have a baby. Of course that's the worst idea possible and in no way something that I should even be thinking. Gggrrrrr. Thank god for therapists. 

Sorry, Rant over. Happy almost Friday, ladies.


----------



## VivianJean

Honey, it's totally understandable that you are having issues managing your feelings towards him right now. No judging in this corner at all. Have you guys talked at all? Maybe you need to see a counselor? Sort through and legitimize what you are feeling in a safe environment...


----------



## brunettebimbo

No judging here either. I guess it's only natural to feel that way. Growing up we are told about safe sex etc and how you'll get pregnant by just looking at a guy but in reality TTC can be a hell of a lot harder and in yours and your OH case even more so. 

I know it's not the same but about 6 months into mine and my husbands relationship he told me he didn't want more kids (he had 2 already to a woman he hardly knew. Neither planned) so I left him. We split for about 6 weeks. He came back and said that losing me just showed him how much he wanted to be with me and build a family etc. We've now been together 7 years and he was first to suggest TTC#2!

Basically what I'm trying to say is that even though there are some hurdles that you will have to jump to get your baby you will get there in the end and I do believe that you and your OH will be a lot stronger together for it. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- no judging at all. I think I would feel the same way. It'd be hard not too. I can't even imagine what you're going through. *hugs*


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, I am so sorry you feel that way. It's totally understandable. I'm on the other end , afraid my hubby will feel that way toward me, even though he denies it.

On that note, my progesterone was 0.3 yesterday. I'm not shocked. I have an OPK that looks positive to me today. We did not BD last night. Hopefully tonight. Temp dropped from yesterday so we will see.


----------



## goldstns

VivianJean said:


> Nikki were you just bleeding or also crampy with your IB? :(

Just the one time wipe of brown CM/blood (and I ran to my co-worker asking for a tampon). I can't remember if I was crampy or it was in my head that AF started. I def thought it was AF because I wore tampons for like 2 days until I realized there was NOTHING on the tampons so I stopped wearing them and tested. So I might have had cramps, but it also might have been in my head. I believe feeling crampy could be either AF or IB for the egg implanting.

DID YOU TEST?


----------



## HWPG

amanda, these are totally normal feelings. when i was where you are, my problem was not attraction, but more like denial. i just thought, "it cant be true, ergo i should be pregnant" - and every month, i cried and cried because a miracle didnt happen. also, i thought, if i prayed enough, went to church enough, joined a bible group, etc etc just HAD MORE FAITH, it would happen. miraculously. i am not trying to say you should or should not rely on your belief system right now - i'm just saying that we do and think irrational things. things that normally wouldnt cross our minds. even now, i find myself thinking "i wonder if i could make a baby with that man" - in NO WAY wanting to be with that guy, but knowing he has 2034893 children already. or i think, 'i'll just have my sister have a baby for me". 
ok, sorry, i'm rambling.... but i'm trying to say that 1) this is normal and 2) you should talk to someone about it (sounds like you are). and i know this sounds bad, but you should make yourself do sexy things with your man, because intimacy is a HUGE part of relationships. it doesnt have to be sex, per se, but maybe only wear underwear to bed, or maybe join him in the shower, or something that your mind may say "no" to, but when you do it, each step moves you closer back together.
alright, at this point, maybe i've said too much. please let me know if i've overstepped. BIG hugs. BIG.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-Those feelings are normal, I know you guys can get through it! 
Morgan-what a touching story, made me cry.
Sonia-I hope you come back soon. 
AFM: My temp dipped today at 4 dpo-I hate temping it is driving me bonkers. On other news our new laptop is being picked up tomorrow.


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> amanda, these are totally normal feelings. when i was where you are, my problem was not attraction, but more like denial. i just thought, "it cant be true, ergo i should be pregnant" - and every month, i cried and cried because a miracle didnt happen. also, i thought, if i prayed enough, went to church enough, joined a bible group, etc etc just HAD MORE FAITH, it would happen. miraculously. i am not trying to say you should or should not rely on your belief system right now - i'm just saying that we do and think irrational things. things that normally wouldnt cross our minds. even now, i find myself thinking "i wonder if i could make a baby with that man" - in NO WAY wanting to be with that guy, but knowing he has 2034893 children already. or i think, 'i'll just have my sister have a baby for me".
> ok, sorry, i'm rambling.... but i'm trying to say that 1) this is normal and 2) you should talk to someone about it (sounds like you are). and i know this sounds bad, but you should make yourself do sexy things with your man, because intimacy is a HUGE part of relationships. it doesnt have to be sex, per se, but maybe only wear underwear to bed, or maybe join him in the shower, or something that your mind may say "no" to, but when you do it, each step moves you closer back together.
> alright, at this point, maybe i've said too much. please let me know if i've overstepped. BIG hugs. BIG.

FWIW - I do agree with reminding yourself what it feels like to be attracted to someone even if you are going through a period of not feeling that way. DH and I went through that - didnt have sex for ages... like months and we almost separated. We were fighting over my career and this horrible house that we bought and ended up being a money-pit. The last thing I wanted to do was have sex or feel sexy with him. I was so mad and frustrated nothing about him was a turn on. We almost divorced. Before we did we decided to try to re-create how we used to be. It was awkward at first but it helped a lot in reminding us why we were together in the first place.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'm so sorry you're feeling this way Amanda, I think the ladies here have already said it very well...those feelings are OK and normal, and you are not going to jump over this hurdle in 1 day...it takes time and effort from both of you to get back to a place of acceptance and then you move forward...small steps. we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Refresh my memory please.. positive opk today means I should O within the next like 12-36 hours, correct? Just tryin to be sure I have it right.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Thats what the directions on my OPKs say...good luck!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks!! I threw them away like a dummy. Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

thanks ladies. Today is a new today, hopefully a much better one! 

Happy friday!


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Nikki were you just bleeding or also crampy with your IB? :(
> 
> Just the one time wipe of brown CM/blood (and I ran to my co-worker asking for a tampon). I can't remember if I was crampy or it was in my head that AF started. I def thought it was AF because I wore tampons for like 2 days until I realized there was NOTHING on the tampons so I stopped wearing them and tested. So I might have had cramps, but it also might have been in my head. I believe feeling crampy could be either AF or IB for the egg implanting.
> 
> DID YOU TEST?Click to expand...

Yeah, that makes sense. Temp was down a little today - if it's down tomorrow then this was all AF created.

Did test but -ive. But I might be day 10 or 11dpo because FF has me at 10 and OPKs/symptoms have me at 11. The only good thing to come of this is that today is CD 29 and last month I had AF already, but this month with a later ovulation it has been a test to see what my luteal phase would do and whether it was somewhat stable at 13 days. So I'll either be getting AF in 2-3 days or a BFP. I've decided I'm not going to check CM any more today. I'm freaking out and doing exactly what the doc told me not to do. 

Was up late helping DH write his cover letter and update his resume. I was an english major, he is ESL and boy can you tell. hahaha. 

Sent in his official application to SpaceX an hour ago. I'm hoping and praying that they call him into interview because that kid can sell ice to eskimos. 

A job for DH in LA (meaning I could keep this job that I LOVE) and a bfp... wouldn't that just be a happy thanksgiving?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah u usually ovulate 12-36 hours after pos opk. Good luck!

Amanda- I can't imagine how you are feeling. Absolutely no judgment here. What's happening with you is what I'm afraid of if I can't have baby. I agree with what the other ladies have said. Try to recreate things that made you guys fall in love in the first place. Maybe make an appointment with a counselor. I hope you 2 work everything out. 

Julie posted her pregnancy reveal photo on fb today :). I couldn't help but feel smug like 'awww yeah, I knew this before all of you' :haha:

I had what in hoping was a fall back rise this morning. I'm going to temp for a few more days and then stop. Put my first progesterone suppository in. This is pretty weird. Definitely need to stock up on panty liners.


----------



## frsttimemama

FX for you Nichole!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I put all of my OPKS together and have 2 about the same.. 930,last night and 1030 this morning. Can't decide.. gonna BD tonight just to be safe. Wish we had last night. I was pretty upset about that. It's dumb. I should have just said positive opk.. ( even if I was not sure ) but I don't want to stress him. This TTC is making me crazy. I just hate it. I should have a 4 month old today, not starting back at square one. Okay body, you had a break. Time to make a little brother or sister for our little guy! Get with the program.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Can you take a pic of the opks?


----------



## jury3

VivianJean said:


> Nikki were you just bleeding or also crampy with your IB? :(

I didn't notice any bleeding, but I was really crampy around implantation...for about 3 days. Had some lower back pain that only happens during AF. Cramping went away and then came back around AF time. It was never as bad as AF cramps though.

Amanda-I'm sorry you're going through that...it does sound normal though. I agree with what the other girls have said, talk to someone...don't let it keep building. There are options out there! There are lots of women on my at-home insemination group that are married but DH can't get them preggo. So, they are using donor sperm. There are ways you guys can have babies together, don't forget that :)

Nichole-Lol Seriously, you girls were the first to know! You knew before DW even!

Had our 12 week apt today. Baby A's hb was 164 and Baby B's was 152...things look good :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay, bottom to top starting last night. 5:30 p, 7:30 p, 9:30 p, 4 a, 6:30 a, & 10:30 a .. opinions? Can I quit peeing on sticks yet?
 



Attached Files:







15s24bc.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NDTaber9211

hrmm.... I'd say they are ALMOST positive. Not quite there yet. Usually the test line needs to be more then 1/2 dark and they only look 1/2 way to me.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Julie!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Nichole. Never knew that. I guess I'll keep peeing on them. At least I didn't miss it yet.


----------



## VivianJean

I agree - when it's +ive there is NO doubt. It's getting close tho - time to send in the first wave of solja-boys


----------



## HWPG

soja-boys and video, hit 'em high and hit 'em low (i have no idea what the words are, this is what i sing)
i wish everythign on me didnt hurt - boobs hurt, cramps hurt, legs hurt, heart hurts. hurty everywhere.
me and my period are going to have a cheeseburger for dinner after buying some fancy hair accessories.


----------



## SmallTownGal

NDTaber9211 said:


> I get to start progesterone vaginal suppositories tomorrow :dohh:. Not really looking forward to that. The things I've read on the internet, they seem pretty gross. The things we do for our sticky bean!

FX'd it puts you over the top! [-o&lt;

--------

Amelia :hugs::hugs::hugs: I feel you, I so feel you. IF is just a hard hard road, isn't it?

--------



RobertRedford said:


> Thanks, Rachel. It sucks, to be so very honest. I'm still trying not to resent him, but again, to be honest, I do.
> 
> No judging, im in a terribly dark place right now and I know it. Coping isn't my strong point. Im having trouble finding him attractive right now and seeing a future together. In some weird twisted away, Im confusing love and attraction with fertility. Having a hard time because i know that he isn't capable of getting me pregnant so I can't bring myself to be attracted to him.
> 
> Having been pregnant before by another person doesn't make it any easier. I keep pining for the ease of that pregnancy. There was no guesswork, no tears, no negatives. It took one month and boom! Preggo. My head is going to really dark places out of desperation for a baby. I keep finding myself wishing I could go back in time to make that past relationship work, just so I could have a baby. Of course that's the worst idea possible and in no way something that I should even be thinking. Gggrrrrr. Thank god for therapists.
> 
> Sorry, Rant over. Happy almost Friday, ladies.




frsttimemama said:


> Amanda, I am so sorry you feel that way. It's totally understandable. I'm on the other end , afraid my hubby will feel that way toward me, even though he denies it.

Ditto, Sandy. :hugs::hugs::hugs: to both of you.

And, Amanda, on the bright side, you don't want to feel that way, and you have self-awareness and a willingness to work through it! You've got those things going for you, even in these dark times, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel, even if it seems very far away right now.

And I blame society for the conflating of love/attraction and fertility (which is like a stealth time bomb waiting to blow if IF happens). Think of that popular children's song: K-I-S-S-I-N-G. "___ and ___ sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G, First comes love, then comes marriage, then comes a baby in a baby carriage." Love/Attraction = Baby is sorta drilled in our heads from a very young age. (Not unlike the idea that if you step a toe out of line, BC wise, then you will get preggo instantly.) And that kind of stuff is really pernicious - even when you know it's there and know it's inaccurate, it's hard to not feel like it's true. But the good news is, that it can be fought and with enough time and work we can overwhelm it (even if we have to keep fighting it from time to time, like a horror movie monster that keeps trying to come back for one more scare).

Hang in there and keep up with your therapy and you'll get through this! I have faith in you!



RobertRedford said:


> thanks ladies. Today is a new today, hopefully a much better one!
> 
> Happy friday!

Glad you are feeling better today! :thumbup:

---------------

AFM: The past 10 days DH and I have been battling sinus and allergy problems. Tis the season. :/ I've been having trouble with my ears (and my colon has been rather unhappy, as well), which has ramped up my anxiety, and I had to take short break from the boards and avoid thinking about TTC as much as possible, for a bit.

The last couple days I've been having hot and cold flashes, boob pain, and nausea, and I hoped it was a good sign to have that configuration, but today I got spotting, as per usual for 13dpo, so probably not. I know it's not impossible to be PG at this point, but the chances of it are greatly reduced with the spotting, and would be better without it, so I had a cry today and I'm feeling pretty frustrated and bummed. I hoped to at least be rid of the spotting, even if I didn't get PG, this time. And that nasty doom voice (it's the devil! hssss!) keeps trying to tell me that it won't ever happen and if it didn't work on Femara cycle #1 then Femara must be a bust, even though I know that's not rational and the truth is I don't know what the future holds.

I hope the Femara is doing some good, but I'm feeling less sure since I'm still getting that stupid spotting, ugh. I O'd on a textbook day, though, and felt less emotional during Cryfest (not nearly as much crying as usual), so I'm hoping that it's doing good and our number just didn't come up on Bio Roulette this month. I've just called my FS/RE and left a message asking about the spotting and what that might mean and whether anything needs adjusting or any testing needs done.

So, it looks like we'll have to try and cheer ourselves up, this anniversary. DH and I are planning on going to a new sushi joint and ordering the Love Boat sushi dish (they bring a bunch of sushi out to you in a cute wooden boat). We will have to see our movie (Captain Phillips) next week, though, since DH's work put him on priority call, this weekend, and he's not allowed to turn his work cell phone off.

Hugs to all and dust to those who need it! :hugs: :dust: Throw some prayers on there too! [-o&lt;


----------



## SmallTownGal

HWPG said:


> soja-boys and video, hit 'em high and hit 'em low (i have no idea what the words are, this is what i sing)
> i wish everythign on me didnt hurt - boobs hurt, cramps hurt, legs hurt, heart hurts. hurty everywhere.
> me and my period are going to have a cheeseburger for dinner after buying some fancy hair accessories.

Oh, how I've been there! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

---------

AFM: The FS/RE nurse just called back and assured me that spotting isn't a sign that the Femara isn't working or even a sign of anything, since it's a mystery why some women spot and some don't, and why some of those women spot before or during PG and some don't, and even if all the women in my family who spotted before AF didn't spot before/during PG that doesn't mean that will happen for me, so I really can't know I'm out till cd1 (and some women spot all through PG and are just fine). Ah, it's sort of a relief but it's a double edged sword...I'm glad to be assured from my clinic that I'm not out and that the spotting doesn't effect my chances of ever being PG, but I hate that I'm still in limbo and that the spotting is a mystery. The nurse said they don't even consider spotting notable because there is really no causation with anything. Still wish I didn't spot though...it's disconcerting and a pain to deal with. It would be easier if I didn't have to play "is this still just spotting, or is it AF?" when it goes from spotting to light AF. Ugh, I'm going to start calling the spotting "witchlets". The witchlets are here, hopefully the witch doesn't follow.


----------



## frsttimemama

Witchlets?? That cracks me up and I love it, although, I don't love that they are visiting you.

BD done. Softcup in. Cleaning my house. Thank goodness!! It needs some attention. And I love cleaning. I just need more time to do it! Chili simmering on the stove. Perfect for a night like tonight. Hubby told me just to tell him we need to BD next time, instead of freaking out like this morning. Poor guy. I love him, and I'm so lucky.


----------



## clynn11

You really are lucky he's so willing like that. If I tell Kevin it's go time he gets stage fright. He doesn't like the pressure :/ it sucks.


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee, you're running the November thread, right? 

Just an update for you so you can update the front page when it's time,

Julie's due date is 5/5/14
Molly's due date is 5/26/14
Rachel is due 4/14/14
and Britt is due 6/22/14


----------



## RobertRedford

OH and I are going to his urologist together on November 11th. WOOHOO! First time that I will be able to go with him to the doctor so we can get some answers together. Finally some light at the end of the tunnel! 

STG, giggling at "witchlets"


----------



## VivianJean

Yaaaaayyyyyy!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I am VERY lucky. I try not to tell him so he doesn't stress about it and have stage fright, although he has not yet. But last night, initiating didn't work because he didn't feel well and I was so mad and sad and frustrated and disappointed that I didn't tell him. My own fault he didn't know. 

Pretty sure I just got my positive!! Waiting for it to.dry so I can know for sure, but it looks darker than the control and that's never happened before!


----------



## VivianJean

nice work!!!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that's great!! So glad for you. I hope you all get some promising answers.


----------



## clynn11

Woohooo for a positive! Your BD timing has been perfect!!! Hoping to see a BFP from you here in two(ish) weeks!!!


----------



## clynn11

Amanda, hope your appointment leads to some answers/good news. Stay positive girl, I can only imagine how you have been feeling since receiving that news. <3 Here if you need to talk.

AFM, 9dpo. Doesn't really matter since there is zero chance this month. Ready for AF to get here to start all over again. Hopefully have a better month in November.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> Witchlets?? That cracks me up and I love it, although, I don't love that they are visiting you.
> 
> BD done. Softcup in. Cleaning my house. Thank goodness!! It needs some attention. And I love cleaning. I just need more time to do it! Chili simmering on the stove. Perfect for a night like tonight. Hubby told me just to tell him we need to BD next time, instead of freaking out like this morning. Poor guy. I love him, and I'm so lucky.

<3 



clynn11 said:


> You really are lucky he's so willing like that. If I tell Kevin it's go time he gets stage fright. He doesn't like the pressure :/ it sucks.

DH had performance anxiety for the first year we were TTC. He relied on a lot of natural supplements, and I'm talking a LOT and sometimes it didn't work. I was way more patient and encouraging than I ever thought I could be and for the past 5-6 months he has been ready to go without ANY supplements or anything. He's been great and it has helped his wanting to BD. Now, he asks me if I'm fertile and he's good to go :winkwink: be patient and supportive. If we break down or get upset it makes everything worse, trust me I know LOL. Don't give up on him hun <3 



frsttimemama said:


> Cassidy, I am VERY lucky. I try not to tell him so he doesn't stress about it and have stage fright, although he has not yet. But last night, initiating didn't work because he didn't feel well and I was so mad and sad and frustrated and disappointed that I didn't tell him. My own fault he didn't know.
> 
> Pretty sure I just got my positive!! Waiting for it to.dry so I can know for sure, but it looks darker than the control and that's never happened before!

:happydance: !!!!!! BD the next three (or at least two) days!!!


AFM, I called a total of around 30 labs and found ONE that will do the SA for $127 on Monday. I needed it done and results by Wednesday but results take five days. I had to reschedule my results analysis appointment to the FOLLOWING Wednesday :growlmad:


----------



## prgirl_11

Nichole, 

Are you going to test on the last day of October to see if you'll get your October :bfp: or are you going to wait until later?


----------



## frsttimemama

So excited to see this positive, I had to share!! I've never had one like this! I guess maybe I never had a true positive? Anyway, I have it now. Yay!
 



Attached Files:







20h7gxj.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## VivianJean

Nice!! Booooom there it is!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Now that's a positive!! Mine were like that on clomid too.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> So excited to see this positive, I had to share!! I've never had one like this! I guess maybe I never had a true positive? Anyway, I have it now. Yay!

So weird how we can get so excited after peeing! :haha:


----------



## HWPG

Yes! I will start the new thread on Monday, before I leave. :)
I'm thinking something like "remember remember, BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful for BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful forever for BFPs in November" - what do you guys think?


----------



## VivianJean

*sigh* I feel out again - no spotting turned into pinky red again. Im so over this. its been 11 months. imsofuckingdone.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for being excited with me! :)

I like them Mirolee!! Or maybe "We'll be thankful when we remember our BFP's from November"? IDK. When are you going to Hawaii??


----------



## frsttimemama

Scratch that Mirolee -- I re-read it and know now. Ha. 

Amelia, I'm sorry. :(


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> *sigh* I feel out again - no spotting turned into pinky red again. Im so over this. its been 11 months. imsofuckingdone.

:hugs: i know how you feel :-( when will you see DH again? I'm sure it's tough not having him with you when you go through this. Can you maybe Skype with him? We're here for you! <3


----------



## VivianJean

I wont see him until Nov 8th at the earliest. I felt fat and gross but I was like "it's ok if Im pregnant" i'll be worth it.... but I'm sure I"m not and now I'm just fat and gross. All i want to do is go to the gym for three hours and work out until I bleed and then do it all over again. The doc told me I had to eat and stop weighing myself - what's the point if i'm not preggo? so i can feel disgusted with myself for failing to get preg AND also for not fitting into my clothes.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, can you maybe just try it that way for a month or two and see if it helps?? I'm sorry it sucks so bad for ya right now!

Do you all think I can quit peeing on sticks now and just temp?


----------



## VivianJean

Pee until you see a -ive


----------



## NDTaber9211

prgirl_11 said:


> Nichole,
> 
> Are you going to test on the last day of October to see if you'll get your October :bfp: or are you going to wait until later?

I wish I could test on the 31st but that will only be cd9. 



frsttimemama said:


> So excited to see this positive, I had to share!! I've never had one like this! I guess maybe I never had a true positive? Anyway, I have it now. Yay!

Total positive! Get it girl!



HWPG said:


> Yes! I will start the new thread on Monday, before I leave. :)
> I'm thinking something like "remember remember, BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful for BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful forever for BFPs in November" - what do you guys think?

I like the we'll be thankful forever for BFP's in November.

Amelia- I am sorry you are feeling out :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## VivianJean

Sorry I'm miserable guys. don't mean to bring you down. this week has been tough - i've barely been sleeping... loud neighbors. I slept in my housemate's bed last night in an effort to get more than 4 hours of sleep because his room is further from the noise :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

You are bringing anybody down Amelia! The TTC blues gets us all at some point. Can you report the neighbor?

Omg this progesterone stuff is gnarly. I can't wait to see my results from em though. Hopefully I break 10 this cycle.


----------



## SmallTownGal

RobertRedford said:


> OH and I are going to his urologist together on November 11th. WOOHOO! First time that I will be able to go with him to the doctor so we can get some answers together. Finally some light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> STG, giggling at "witchlets"

Yay for light at the end of the tunnel! :happydance:



frsttimemama said:


> So excited to see this positive, I had to share!! I've never had one like this! I guess maybe I never had a true positive? Anyway, I have it now. Yay!

Yay for a long awaited positive opk! :happydance:



VivianJean said:


> *sigh* I feel out again - no spotting turned into pinky red again. Im so over this. its been 11 months. imsofuckingdone.

I feel you! :( :hugs: Boo spotting! There's still a chance of the witch not following, but it's not comforting to see the witchlets, not comforting at all. :hugs:



VivianJean said:


> I wont see him until Nov 8th at the earliest. I felt fat and gross but I was like "it's ok if Im pregnant" i'll be worth it.... but I'm sure I"m not and now I'm just fat and gross. All i want to do is go to the gym for three hours and work out until I bleed and then do it all over again. The doc told me I had to eat and stop weighing myself - what's the point if i'm not preggo? so i can feel disgusted with myself for failing to get preg AND also for not fitting into my clothes.

I'm so sorry you are feeling this way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know it's hard (I still battle it), but remember that not getting PG is NOT a moral failing or your fault. You are doing your best and the rest is up to the luck of the draw.

And gaining weight is NOT a moral failure either, esp. if your doc has ordered you to eat and stop weighing yourself (I've been ordered to eat before and it was a pain to no longer fit in my old clothes, but it had to be done). I'm sure your doc wants you to be healthy for yourself, regardless of whether you are PG or not.

I recommend adding some positive self-talk to your regimen. Repeat a phrase three times a day every day, and you'll come to believe it. It's like self-hypnosis for a good cause. It's really hard to do at the start (I've been there) but it's so worth it. Perhaps say, "I'm worthwhile and I'm also beautiful" even if you don't feel like you are. And everyone is worthwhile and beautiful in their own way, so it won't be a lie, even if it feels like one to you right now.

And remember, everyone here is in your corner rooting for you! <3 Hang in there!



VivianJean said:
 

> Sorry I'm miserable guys. don't mean to bring you down. this week has been tough - i've barely been sleeping... loud neighbors. I slept in my housemate's bed last night in an effort to get more than 4 hours of sleep because his room is further from the noise :(

Aw, no need to apologize. That's part of what we are here for as a support group. :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the loud neighbors, that sucks! :nope: I'm sure you'll feel better when you can get more sleep! 

Can you talk to the neighbors and ask them to quiet down during bedtime? Or report them? Or if they can't be reasoned with or reported, maybe get some reasonably comfy earplugs? :hugs:



HWPG said:


> Yes! I will start the new thread on Monday, before I leave. :)
> I'm thinking something like "remember remember, BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful for BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful forever for BFPs in November" - what do you guys think?

I like all of those! :thumbup: If I had to pick a favorite, maybe the last one.



NDTaber9211 said:


> You are bringing anybody down Amelia! The TTC blues gets us all at some point. Can you report the neighbor?
> 
> Omg this progesterone stuff is gnarly. I can't wait to see my results from em though. Hopefully I break 10 this cycle.

FX'd the gnarly stuff is worth it!

-------

AFM: Still spotting. Just pink and light tan mixed with cm, so far, today. Still nauseous and hot and cold flashy. Last night before bed, I had boobs of fire, but they aren't hurting at all right now.

At least my ears haven't gotten too wonky again. It's so hard to get on the computer and chat when the ear wonk is inducing anxiety attacks! Sorry I couldn't be here during much of my TWW, ladies! :( :hugs: Maybe the worst of the allergy season is over and I'll have an easier time of it from now on...FX'd.

On the brightside, DH fixed salmon last night, my favorite. <3


----------



## SmallTownGal

Scratch that, here come the boobs of fire and stabby boob pain again. I'm tempted to test, but I don't want to see a BFN, so I'll wait until tomorrow.

...Maybe all these symptoms of high progesterone are a sign that the Femara is doing some good, though, at least. 

I wish I was getting blood tests and ultrasounds to give me more hints on if the Femara is doing it's thang, but the FS/RE don't do that kind of stuff unless you are having an IUI ('cause it's expensive).

Please, God, please let this TTC journey be over! [-o&lt; Can it be over for all of us? Can we all just get PG at once? :haha: I hope someone gets a BFP soon here! :dust:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies!! :) I just woke up with Sharp stabbing pain in my left ovary region that comes and goes. I would assume O pain? It's a bit sore all the way across there. And my temp dipped again. Waiting for my opk to dry. I think morning BD is in order because we have a long busy day ahead. I'm having a hard time sleeping.. It's 5 am on Saturday. Crazy body! I'm so hopeful but afraid to be too hopeful.

STG, FX for you!! 

Amelia, you aren't. Don't worry. It's why we are here!! I think STG said it well. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Stg when are you going to test? 

Frsttime- temp dip it's a super promising! Hopefully you'll get a nice rise tomorrow. 

My temp shot up making me super happy. Fallback temps really mess with your head.


----------



## VivianJean

and dowwwwn it goes. fml.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, that's a super pretty temp this morning.. :) Yay! FX for you!! I hope so, too!

I did a couple OPK's this morning. One when I woke up at 5 and one just now and they are both somewhat dark but nothing at all even close to the one from last night. I feel comfortable considering them negative. I can see how it would be easy to miss a surge. That pain is gone now.. just the occasional kinda dull ache on both sides of my pelvis. Not really sure what that means exactly.. I must admit I'm incredibly nervous about twins. I've had a couple of dreams about them. They run in my family. My grandma's sister had a set, my grandma had a set but lost one during pregnancy, and nobody in my mom's generation has had any, and nobody in mine yet, and there are 11 of the 14 grandkids with babies.. I just kinda feel like it's coming for someone. Lol. I mean, I'm okay with them, but I'm just nervous. As anyone would be, I'm sure. I know 10% chance is not a lot, but then again, neither was 1% chance of velamentous cord insertion and vasa previa. Just never know, I've learned! Numbers don't always count for much. 

On another, more irritating note, 6 people at work asked me if I was pregnant yet last week. I politely replied that I wasn't.. but I wanted to say, No, but I wish I was. I wish I was like those women who can look at their s/o and be pregnant. Nope, not this girl. Ugh! Lol. They mean well. They really do. And I know that. Everyone took it really hard when we lost our little man, even people you would think would never even care... 

Anyhow, off to get ready! We have a haunted hayride thing to get ready for. I, however, would rather stay on the couch in my sweatpants and hoody and slippers drinking coffee and tea all day and watching NCIS that I have recorded but not had time to watch yet.. Hope ya'll have a fabulous day!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, it hasn't dipped super low yet. Don't totally give up. You're not out til the witch shows, and not just the witchlets. Sorry you're having a rough time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What an insensensitive thing for someone to say :hugs:

Amelia your not out yet!
Nichole that temperature is impressive!

AFM - Yet again no idea what's going on with my temping. I woke at 3.45 then around 4.30 then temped at 6.10 so probably not accurate. I'm off out on a girls night tonight. Looking forward to dressing up and having a dance! I'm hoping this will be my last one out for the next 2 years due to a BFP! A girl can dream I guess!


----------



## frsttimemama

Hope so for you, too, BB!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Try to keep your spirits up Amelia! You aren't out until :witch: shows

Sandy- UGH! I would have had to try super hard now to start swinging. That is the reason why hardly anyone knows we are ttc. I couldn't handle people asking is I was pregnant yet. Especially if they caught me on a bad day.

BB- Have fun! A girls night out sounds super fun. I might have to get one of those going soon.


----------



## frsttimemama

It is hard, but they all know because they asked if we were going to try again after we lost our little guy.. and we said yes. Otherwise, it would be a secret.


----------



## VivianJean

It's like watching a car accident in slow motion. I'm out. The temps are dropping and I have two more days of my luteal phase. The writing is on the wall and I'm out.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Sandy, yeah, that sounds like O pain.

Nichole, I'm gonna test tomorrow, because we're having our anniversary dinner tonight and I don't want it ruined with a BFN. I'm feeling sorta hopeful, but I've been fooled by hopeful symptoms before, so I'm waiting. But if AF don't show up before tomorrow evening, I gotta test so I know whether to take my cabergoline or not and whether to refill my femara rx.

And yay for raised temp, Nichole! :)

Amelia, sorry your temp dropped, but like the others said, you aren't out yet! :hugs:

Sandy, don't those people know you aren't supposed to ever ask anyone if they are PG?! Tsk!

Have a fun hayride!

Have a fun girls night out, and FX'd for you BB!


----------



## VivianJean

its following he identical pattern as last cycle. and once again I've demonstrated just how f*cked up I am and how bad my decisions have been in the past. I am never going to feel complete or right until I have a baby and atone for what I've done. Every month that doesnt happen i die a little more inside, I withdraw a little more from my friends and I care a little less about myself and things around me. Every month is a test and every month I fail. I'm out and if im not out then you all can laugh and say I told you so, but we all know that's unlikely because I'm statistically, probably out.


----------



## SmallTownGal

VivianJean said:


> It's like watching a car accident in slow motion. I'm out. The temps are dropping and I have two more days of my luteal phase. The writing is on the wall and I'm out.

:hugs: I've felt that way before (just yesterday about my spotting, before I called the FS/RE) and I totally understand, and I totally understand not wanting hope (my natural inclination is to assume the worst if I can't reliably predict a good result). 

Although not promising looking (much like my spotting) the temp drops don't really spell doom, though. For instance, here's a chart that looks a lot like yours with temp dropping on dpo 10 and 11, and they turned out to be PG: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/159053.html And here's one where the temp plummeted on dpo13 and never got back it's former glory, looking most unpromising, but they turned out to be PG: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/158752.html If you search "Low Post-O BBT" and choose to see only the pregnant charts, you'll find plenty of examples of less than promising looking temps on PG charts. Which is why I don't temp, anymore, and why some people only temp to confirm O and then stop.

The truly maddening thing about TTC is there really truly is no way to know for sure you are out until AF shows. No symptom pattern, temp pattern, or spotting pattern can predict when you are in or out, because, as my FS/RE told me yesterday, not only is every woman different, but every cycle is different. A temp drop could mean not PG in every cycle until the last one, where, like those other ladies above, you wind up PG even with a temp drop. Same with my spotting. I hate to be hopeful, because I've yet to get PG yet, and spotting just doesn't seem like a good sign, but spotting doesn't spell doom, either.

I know that you feel very out right now, and that's totally understandable, and honestly, I for myself keep going back and forth between "maybe this will be the month" and "shyea right, and monkeys might fly outta my butt!" The best way I've found to deal with it and obtain a middle ground is to say, "I predict that AF is nigh, but I could be wrong."

Having said all that, if being totally pessimistic truly makes you feel better (because sometimes it's better than limbo), then go for it! You gotta do what works for you. :hugs: BIG HUGS, and I hope something I've said here has helped you feel a little better.


----------



## frsttimemama

STG, thanks!! People are funny, but it is what it is. They mean well and I can't gold it against them. Maybe it is a good omen. Idk. Happy Anniversary. FX for you!! Can't wait to see your BFP :)

Amelia, I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I can't imagine being in your shoes, but you can't keep beating yourself up over what is in the past. You can't change it, no matter how hard you try or how much you punish yourself -- both mind and body. All you can do is learn from it and move forward. I pray you get your BFP and can move forward.


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> its following he identical pattern as last cycle. and once again I've demonstrated just how f*cked up I am and how bad my decisions have been in the past. I am never going to feel complete or right until I have a baby and atone for what I've done. Every month that doesnt happen i die a little more inside, I withdraw a little more from my friends and I care a little less about myself and things around me. Every month is a test and every month I fail. I'm out and if im not out then you all can laugh and say I told you so, but we all know that's unlikely because I'm statistically, probably out.

I know just how you feel. It like you feel like less of a woman when you fail at making a baby. I've shed so many tears calling myself a failure as a woman. We need to realize that we are NOT a failure and it WILL happen. It's hard but you have to try not to let TTC run your life. Hang out with friends more, indulge in some wine or something. Just have fun. It helps out way more then you think. One day soon you are going to get on here freaking out because you just got your bfp I just know it. :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sandy, lovely temp rise!..... wait.... how do you have temps 2 days from now??


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't! I was playing with it and deleted them back out and it won't go away!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ok after much deleting, it is fixed. I'll get my crosshairs for today. I'm fairly certain.


----------



## NDTaber9211

LOL I was so confused for a minute :haha:

FX you get your xhairs!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> its following he identical pattern as last cycle. and once again I've demonstrated just how f*cked up I am and how bad my decisions have been in the past. I am never going to feel complete or right until I have a baby and atone for what I've done. Every month that doesnt happen i die a little more inside, I withdraw a little more from my friends and I care a little less about myself and things around me. Every month is a test and every month I fail. I'm out and if im not out then you all can laugh and say I told you so, but we all know that's unlikely because I'm statistically, probably out.

Don't dwell on the past, you can't change it. What's done is done and what matters is that someday you will be a mother and you will love your children to bits. You matter, a LOT, mother or not, and you don't need a baby to validate you. That being said, I know how happy it would make you to have your baby and I pray that it happens, God-willing for you. In the meantime, focus on taking care of yourself so that when your baby does arrive you will be strong both physically, mentally and spiritually. <3 



SmallTownGal said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> It's like watching a car accident in slow motion. I'm out. The temps are dropping and I have two more days of my luteal phase. The writing is on the wall and I'm out.
> 
> :hugs: I've felt that way before (just yesterday about my spotting, before I called the FS/RE) and I totally understand, and I totally understand not wanting hope (my natural inclination is to assume the worst if I can't reliably predict a good result).
> 
> Although not promising looking (much like my spotting) the temp drops don't really spell doom, though. For instance, here's a chart that looks a lot like yours with temp dropping on dpo 10 and 11, and they turned out to be PG: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/159053.html And here's one where the temp plummeted on dpo13 and never got back it's former glory, looking most unpromising, but they turned out to be PG: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/158752.html If you search "Low Post-O BBT" and choose to see only the pregnant charts, you'll find plenty of examples of less than promising looking temps on PG charts. Which is why I don't temp, anymore, and why some people only temp to confirm O and then stop.
> 
> The truly maddening thing about TTC is there really truly is no way to know for sure you are out until AF shows. No symptom pattern, temp pattern, or spotting pattern can predict when you are in or out, because, as my FS/RE told me yesterday, not only is every woman different, but every cycle is different. A temp drop could mean not PG in every cycle until the last one, where, like those other ladies above, you wind up PG even with a temp drop. Same with my spotting. I hate to be hopeful, because I've yet to get PG yet, and spotting just doesn't seem like a good sign, but spotting doesn't spell doom, either.
> 
> I know that you feel very out right now, and that's totally understandable, and honestly, I for myself keep going back and forth between "maybe this will be the month" and "shyea right, and monkeys might fly outta my butt!" The best way I've found to deal with it and obtain a middle ground is to say, "I predict that AF is nigh, but I could be wrong."
> 
> Having said all that, if being totally pessimistic truly makes you feel better (because sometimes it's better than limbo), then go for it! You gotta do what works for you. :hugs: BIG HUGS, and I hope something I've said here has helped you feel a little better.Click to expand...

I love how we can support each other here <3 Strong women!



SmallTownGal said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> OH and I are going to his urologist together on November 11th. WOOHOO! First time that I will be able to go with him to the doctor so we can get some answers together. Finally some light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> STG, giggling at "witchlets"
> 
> Yay for light at the end of the tunnel! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> So excited to see this positive, I had to share!! I've never had one like this! I guess maybe I never had a true positive? Anyway, I have it now. Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for a long awaited positive opk! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* I feel out again - no spotting turned into pinky red again. Im so over this. its been 11 months. imsofuckingdone.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel you! :( :hugs: Boo spotting! There's still a chance of the witch not following, but it's not comforting to see the witchlets, not comforting at all. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I wont see him until Nov 8th at the earliest. I felt fat and gross but I was like "it's ok if Im pregnant" i'll be worth it.... but I'm sure I"m not and now I'm just fat and gross. All i want to do is go to the gym for three hours and work out until I bleed and then do it all over again. The doc told me I had to eat and stop weighing myself - what's the point if i'm not preggo? so i can feel disgusted with myself for failing to get preg AND also for not fitting into my clothes.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry you are feeling this way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know it's hard (I still battle it), but remember that not getting PG is NOT a moral failing or your fault. You are doing your best and the rest is up to the luck of the draw.
> 
> And gaining weight is NOT a moral failure either, esp. if your doc has ordered you to eat and stop weighing yourself (I've been ordered to eat before and it was a pain to no longer fit in my old clothes, but it had to be done). I'm sure your doc wants you to be healthy for yourself, regardless of whether you are PG or not.
> 
> I recommend adding some positive self-talk to your regimen. Repeat a phrase three times a day every day, and you'll come to believe it. It's like self-hypnosis for a good cause. It's really hard to do at the start (I've been there) but it's so worth it. Perhaps say, "I'm worthwhile and I'm also beautiful" even if you don't feel like you are. And everyone is worthwhile and beautiful in their own way, so it won't be a lie, even if it feels like one to you right now.
> 
> And remember, everyone here is in your corner rooting for you! <3 Hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm miserable guys. don't mean to bring you down. this week has been tough - i've barely been sleeping... loud neighbors. I slept in my housemate's bed last night in an effort to get more than 4 hours of sleep because his room is further from the noise :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, no need to apologize. That's part of what we are here for as a support group. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the loud neighbors, that sucks! :nope: I'm sure you'll feel better when you can get more sleep!
> 
> Can you talk to the neighbors and ask them to quiet down during bedtime? Or report them? Or if they can't be reasoned with or reported, maybe get some reasonably comfy earplugs? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I will start the new thread on Monday, before I leave. :)
> I'm thinking something like "remember remember, BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful for BFPs in November" or "we'll be thankful forever for BFPs in November" - what do you guys think?Click to expand...
> 
> I like all of those! :thumbup: If I had to pick a favorite, maybe the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> You are bringing anybody down Amelia! The TTC blues gets us all at some point. Can you report the neighbor?
> 
> Omg this progesterone stuff is gnarly. I can't wait to see my results from em though. Hopefully I break 10 this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd the gnarly stuff is worth it!
> 
> -------
> 
> AFM: Still spotting. Just pink and light tan mixed with cm, so far, today. Still nauseous and hot and cold flashy. Last night before bed, I had boobs of fire, but they aren't hurting at all right now.
> 
> At least my ears haven't gotten too wonky again. It's so hard to get on the computer and chat when the ear wonk is inducing anxiety attacks! Sorry I couldn't be here during much of my TWW, ladies! :( :hugs: Maybe the worst of the allergy season is over and I'll have an easier time of it from now on...FX'd.
> 
> On the brightside, DH fixed salmon last night, my favorite. <3Click to expand...

I'm really hoping you get your :bfp: tomorrow!!!!! But remember even if you don't get it tomorrow it can still happen the next day!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Got my blood drawn today at 7DPO to test my progesterone and testosterone, the latter to rule out PCOS. My midwife said the biggest cyst they found was 1.3cm so I suppose the fact that it was so small is a good sign. I don't have any high testosterone symptoms, although I've read it can be asymptomatic. I'm pretty sure I don't have PCOS but better to test just in case. All my other tests (remember that long list?! LOL) came out perfect. The only thing was that I was told I would be referred to a hematologist for my blood clotting issues with the MTHFR mutation. My only concern with that is that I really don't want to take ANY prescription meds (they'll probably suggest Heparin or Lovanox). I'm praying that, since I have the heterozygous mutation and not the more serious homozygous one, that the baby aspirin will be enough. 

There is literally nothing more I can do at this point but have faith and trust God. I've done everything from pineapple core to folate to SoftCups. God has 100% control now.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm with ya, Marie! Gotta get my pineapple and sunflower seeds, a couple more BD's and I've also done all I can. It's in God's hands..


----------



## SmallTownGal

VivianJean said:


> its following he identical pattern as last cycle. and once again I've demonstrated just how f*cked up I am and how bad my decisions have been in the past. I am never going to feel complete or right until I have a baby and atone for what I've done. Every month that doesnt happen i die a little more inside, I withdraw a little more from my friends and I care a little less about myself and things around me. Every month is a test and every month I fail. I'm out and if im not out then you all can laugh and say I told you so, but we all know that's unlikely because I'm statistically, probably out.

I wish I could be with you in person to give you a real hug, Amelia!

I don't have your particular atonement issue, but I've felt like I must not be worthy, before, (and no one is without sin), and I've felt like I've died a little inside each month it doesn't happen, and I still withdraw from friends and family, and I still find it challenging to care about myself, so I feel you on that, you are not alone. And it does feel like a failure, but that doesn't mean that we are a failure.

I believe in an all loving God, so I'm sure you aren't being punished, certainly not when you are trying to atone. I believe that God offers everyone grace, as a gift, without exception, not matter what sins they've committed or who they are, because God loves everyone. You don't need to deserve grace to get it, only realize that it's there for you accept and then accept it. Of course, if you are remorseful, you are going to want to atone, but you don't need to atone first to get God's grace, I believe. I really feel like God wants you to know that He offers you forgiveness, right now, and I feel like God wants you to find a way to forgive yourself, to give yourself the gift of grace, as you work on atoning for whatever is in the past.

And regarding IF and TTC struggles etc. and the theological/philosophical question of why, it's possible this kind of hardship is allowed because it gives us an opportunity to build character (not that we wouldn't all rather skip the character building, I'm sure), but that doesn't mean that you aren't getting PG because you didn't pass a character building test, or something. And if people were punished with 'not getting PG' because they failed some kind of moral or character building test, there wouldn't be junkies giving birth to crack babies and losing them to Child Services. And there are loads of people whom one would think deserve to not have to deal with IF who have to deal with it anyway. The rain falls on the just and unjust alike.

I'm certain that God loves you and is suffering with you and only allowing the suffering for some greater good that is a mystery to us right now. I feel like God is telling me that He wants you to know that.

And the thing about "probably", even with statistics backing it up, is that it's not a sure thing. For instance, Nikki had the odds stacked against her, way more than spotting or temp drops, and she got PG anyway. Heck, according to statistics, the odds are against anyone getting PG any particular month (even for the best candidates). I'm not saying it's looking promising for you, this cycle, but only that all hope is not really lost. In a way, it would be easier if all hope was really lost, because then you'd know and could grieve and move on. But it's been my experience that losing all hope just made me more miserable than I needed to be, because I found that, even for a cycle, I couldn't truly kill all hope and I just wound up feeling really awful when the bad signs showed up on top of feeling really awful again when AF showed up, and I wanted to present another option to you in case the same thing was happening or starts happening to you. However, if you need to kill hope for a cycle, when the bad signs come, if it's working for you to do that, I totally understand and I will support you.

So, I'm sorry it's looking like the witch is nigh, Amelia! :hugs:

Also, ditto what Sandy, and Nichole, and Marie said.


----------



## clynn11

Look at YOUR temp rise Nichole! Looks like the biggest jump you've ever had! FX it's a sign!!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

frsttimemama said:


> I don't! I was playing with it and deleted them back out and it won't go away!

I used to do that all the time when I was temping! Glad I'm not the only one. :)



prgirl_11 said:


> ]
> I'm really hoping you get your :bfp: tomorrow!!!!! But remember even if you don't get it tomorrow it can still happen the next day!!

Thanks!!! :hugs:

True, true, it's not over till the witch arrives...

Ah, I have just caved and tested. I'm thinking it's going to be bone white, but we'll see... Yup, bone white BFN. Ah, well, that's not a good sign. But no AF yet, just wimpy light tan spotting after 6AM. I'll have to test again tomorrow (unless AF gets me first).

Oddly, but thankfully, I'm not feeling upset. Disappointed, but not like crying. Ah, my positive self talk appears to be paying off, at least. :)



prgirl_11 said:


> Got my blood drawn today at 7DPO to test my progesterone and testosterone, the latter to rule out PCOS. My midwife said the biggest cyst they found was 1.3cm so I suppose the fact that it was so small is a good sign. I don't have any high testosterone symptoms, although I've read it can be asymptomatic. I'm pretty sure I don't have PCOS but better to test just in case. All my other tests (remember that long list?! LOL) came out perfect. The only thing was that I was told I would be referred to a hematologist for my blood clotting issues with the MTHFR mutation. My only concern with that is that I really don't want to take ANY prescription meds (they'll probably suggest Heparin or Lovanox). I'm praying that, since I have the heterozygous mutation and not the more serious homozygous one, that the baby aspirin will be enough.
> 
> There is literally nothing more I can do at this point but have faith and trust God. I've done everything from pineapple core to folate to SoftCups. God has 100% control now.

Jesus take the wheel! [-o&lt;

FX'd and prayers that the baby aspirin will be enough, and that you don't have to deal with PCOS!


----------



## brunettebimbo

FFS. I've been out tonight. I'm not even drunk, just tipsy. I walked down to McDonalds and had a stitch like pain in my stomach but lower down. I ordered my food and started to go light headed. Next minute I wake up on the floor surrounded by people trying to pick me up. This is the second time I've flaked out :(


----------



## prgirl_11

brunettebimbo said:



> FFS. I've been out tonight. I'm not even drunk, just tipsy. I walked down to McDonalds and had a stitch like pain in my stomach but lower down. I ordered my food and started to go light headed. Next minute I wake up on the floor surrounded by people trying to pick me up. This is the second time I've flaked out :(

BB, this is serious! Do you know what is causing it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

No idea :( I'm gonna get into the doctors first thing Monday.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Hi ladies. Long time no speak. Sorry been away for a while as taking a break for 2 months while I get fixed. So far bloods normal. I was at hospital on friday and she has ordered special bloods to check check chromosomes and clotting in both me and dh. Also waiting for an ultrasound. Its so frustrating as she has said she suspects all is fine and the miscarriages are just one of those things!.

Bb. Get yourself checked out lady. You want to get that sorted before you hurt hurt yourself. 

Amelia. You sound so down. Dont worry everyone goes through it. Your time will come just be strong. And dont worry about a few extra pounds. I am 5"2 aswell and put a bit on after miscarriage and then felt gross.

Nichole. Hoping your month is coming

And all you other ladies hope you're all ok. There is too much to ho back and read so ill just catch up from here.
Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hi: Nice to see you back!

I didn't manage to temp this morning. My sleep wasn't solid enough. I'm confused by my cervix and CM. It's never been like this this early on in my cycle!


----------



## SmallTownGal

BB, sorry to hear you are having weird fainting spells! :hugs: Glad you are going to the doc to get it sorted. Hope it's easily sorted for you.

Hi, Collette, welcome back! Hope all goes well with the test results!

AFM: Well, I made it to testing day without AF showing, even after a bm this morning, which has always brought AF on if I'm at 15dpo and it hasn't started already, IIRC. So that's new and a bit hopeful. I did have some pink streaks and even one red streak mixed in with the light tan spotting and cm, but usually I'd have light red or orange crush flow after a bm by now.And I've not had one clot, not even a little one, so far. Also new is that none of the mild cramps I've had during this LP have gone down to the legs.

I've only got 1 IC HPT left, so I'll have to go to the Dollar Tree and get some HPTs from there, if I get another BFN and no AF and need to test tomorrow. If AF doesn't show today, I'll have to call the FS/RE tomorrow about the cabergoline, and whether I should take it or not.

DH came home late from visiting his parents yesterday, so we rescheduled our Love Boat sushi dinner to lunch today, which is our actual anniversary. <3 It sure would be nice to get a BFP today, but I'll be happy if don't get AF. I've never made it to 16dpo before, ever, so maybe that would be a good sign for the femara doing some good, even if AF ultimately gets me.

I'm not sure when the best time to test today would be. I'm debating whether I should test before lunch or wait as late as possible (before bedtime), or test at 4PM like I did yesterday. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Stg- the ICs are absolutely horrible...maybe treat yourself to a frer instead? Happy anniersary Hun & good luck!! Xx


----------



## frsttimemama

BB, hope they get ya all figured out!

STG, that's great that you have made it that far. Test when you feel comfortable. Wait for FMU tomorrow if you'd rather. Whatever is best for you. FX crossed for you!!

Collette, good to see ya! Glad all has come back good so far, and FX that all continues to be good.

And, 0.4 temp rise. Hope it keeps climbing. Going to get my pineapple and sunflower seeds. Adding walnuts too. I've read the omega 3's are good for implantation, and i like them in my yogurt so why not? I hope this is the cycle.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks for the tip and well wishes, Kara! <3 Maybe I'll treat myself to one of my digital FRERs, since they're here.

Thanks for the well wishes and whatnot, Sandy! <3 FX'd this is the cycle for you! :dust:


----------



## prgirl_11

Proud of myself. 9DPO and have not tested nor I have felt the need to. Okay, maybe I felt it a little bit this morning but I've been staying busy so, I'm good :winkwink:. Trying to hold off until Thursday now that I had my Wednesday appointment rescheduled. 

Have a great Sunday ladies!


----------



## SmallTownGal

BFN :sulk:

I think I'll be taking my cabergoline tonight. :/

Oh well, at least the Femara seems to be doing something. And it was nice to use a digital. Maybe each time I make it to testing day, since it doesn't happen too often, I'll treat myself to one.

I predict the witch will get me later today, but we'll see.


----------



## prgirl_11

SmallTownGal said:


> BFN :sulk:
> 
> I think I'll be taking my cabergoline tonight. :/
> 
> Oh well, at least the Femara seems to be doing something. And it was nice to use a digital. Maybe each time I make it to testing day, since it doesn't happen too often, I'll treat myself to one.
> 
> I predict the witch will get me later today, but we'll see.

Digitals aren't as sensitive. Praying the witch stays away!


----------



## frsttimemama

Awesome Marie. I'm aiming to hold out til November 7. That's 12 dpo. Mayyyybe the 6th.

STG, I'm sorry. What is cabergoline?

Afm, not very much cm and what there is is creamy and cervix is low firm and closed. FX that is all good things! Thinkin its just time to chill out and wait and eat my pineapple and walnuts and sunflower seeds. Should I quit drinking green tea while in the tww?


----------



## SmallTownGal

prgirl_11 said:


> Digitals aren't as sensitive. Praying the witch stays away!

Ah, I learn another new thing, thank you! <3 (I've really not taken too many HPTs in all this time of trying :wacko:) I'll treat myself to a nice FRER on testing day, then. Is First Response Early Response the best or is there an even better brand?

I'll let DH know the digi's aren't as sensitive (he was quite bummed at the BFN).

Thanks for the prayers! :hugs:

If AF isn't here by Weds, I'll test again then, I think.



frsttimemama said:


> STG, I'm sorry. What is cabergoline?

Thanks :hugs: Cabergoline is the med used to treat my slightly high prolactin.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nice to see you Colette! 
Nichole-Your temps look awesome! 
Marie-FX for you!! 
AFM: I have had some major headaches the last few mornings-yesterday they made me sick it just plain sucked. 6 dpo here. Temps went back up after dropping at 4 dpo. So maybe I slept weird or something.


----------



## Kiamaria83

All you ladies seem to temp. I have never done it before so might try when we start ttc in dec. Its been nice not ttc for the past month. There's been no pressure and no symptom spotting and no feeling the need to poas. Looking forward to trying again though. Looks like I should be ovulating around 23rd dec. Do you think I should start temping now to get into the routine ?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I just started this month. I practiced last month off an on, trying to get the hang of it. That's why I post questions about it all the time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

STG fingers crossed it's just too early!
Colette I love temping. Really gives me an idea of where I am in my cycle etc. Might be worth starting just to get used to it. 

AFM - I want a baby so badly! I'm feeling much more relaxed this month with TTC but the need for another baby is getting stronger!


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> Nice to see you Colette!
> Nichole-Your temps look awesome!
> Marie-FX for you!!
> AFM: I have had some major headaches the last few mornings-yesterday they made me sick it just plain sucked. 6 dpo here. Temps went back up after dropping at 4 dpo. So maybe I slept weird or something.

You probably had a fall-back rise. I had that this month. It happens every month but doesn't always show up on the chart.


----------



## Kiamaria83

I think ill be asking a load of questions. It looks so confusing. 

I know how you feel bb. I see my my little fella growing so fast im desperate for another. I would have been due in a couple of weeks if I hadn't had my 1st miscarriage :-(. But stick with it we will get there and I def think the relaxed approach is much better.Xx


----------



## clynn11

I'm in such a bad mood today. Pissed and annoyed. Over TTC and everything that comes along with it. I know i've been MIA lately... I just feel like it's never going to happen for me. I feel like i've been here so long... I just want a baby. It should never have to be this hard.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your feeling so bad :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

So sorry you feel this way Cassidy! Fx it happens for you soon!


----------



## VivianJean

Hey Cassidy, I'm pretty certain I'm out so I'm drinking a beer.

Want one? *thrown an Octoberfest beer*

Sorry. I feel like shit too. Its been 12 months for me and I should have had a 4 month old. I cried so much last night my housemate forcibly put me to bed and climbed in to hold me and make me breathe because he was scared.

This whole thing is shit. Shit shit shit. So shit I want to smash something. So shit I want to scream (but I don't because I don't want the neighbors to complain), so shit I don't eat, I don't sleep, I've contemplated killing myself because it never seems to be my day, my bfp, my happy news, my proud family.

I'm sorry you feel that way. Today we feel that way. Tomorrow maybe we don't. So drink the goddamn beer with me and let me send you a hug x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-I am so sorry you feel so down, enjoy your beer lady and I hope you get your bfp soon.
AFM: Now that I know I o, I want to know why we haven't gotten pregnant yet! We started ttc 8 months ago. I wish I could break my drs door down and find out if there is any reason we aren't. My brother said I either need a baby or a new job so I picked up an application today at the local bakery, in front of him no less.


----------



## Kiamaria83

Amelia you sound so very down. It isnt beer you need . You need a girly night with shots some cheeky ciggies and finished off by a dirty kebab and if I wasn't a 10 hour flight away id be banging on your door dragging you out to party. . We all have days like it and you have been preg before so know you can do it. What do the drs say ? Is all ok with oh juice ? I was the same as you . Was taking years to conceive until I took clomid. Is that an option ?

We all sound a bit down today ladies. Think positive xx


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy sorry you are feeling so down. I'm sure it is frustrating. I went through that with DH too....performance anxiety, fighting over sex...it's a wonder we got preggo. I finally broke down and just cried. I cried to him for about a week then we made the agreement to just have sex during the fertile time, no opks, no temping, no way he'd know the O day. He still had performance anxiety and it was hard for both of us but let's just say he got lots of bjs that weekend to get him going. Have you poured your heart out to him? Is there something bothering him why he isn't up for sex? I know for DH it was the pressure and the feeling that we were only doing it to make a baby. 

Amelia - oh Amelia please don't say you've thought of suicide. That is no answer. And if you truly feel that way then please seek some help. Not eating and being so stressed will certainly not lead to a bfp. I know it's easier said than done but you have got to relax. You need to take care of yourself first above anything else. If you aren't healthy mentally or physically then you are going to drive yourself mad waiting for your bfp. Like others have said, it can happen. And it will happen again. We just don't know when. I've been there before, crying my eyes out, but looking back I believe that everything happens for a reason. I believe that is true for many things but definitely now for TTC. What's happened in the past is done. There's no going back to change it so you can only move forward. Instead of looking at the negatives, look at the positives. I used to make a list of all the good reasons I wasn't pregnant yet and believe it or not I was able to come up with a lot. Most of them were stupid and minute but it made me feel better. I wish I was closer to you because you really have me worried.


----------



## clynn11

Amelia- The world would be at such a loss of such an amazing person if you were to do that! Don't even think it! You will bring lots of beautiful babies into this world and these dark times will just be a distant memory one day. <3 

Thank you all for your support. I have poured my heart out to DH. He always is so supportive and gung-ho at the time. Telling me this month will be the month, apologizing for not trying harder, making promises to me about BD timing that he rarely ever keeps. He says he hates the pressure, he can't finish when he's so focused on finishing lol. I feel bad because I feel like I put the pressure on him, but after almost a year of TTC with BD timing sucking, I don't know what else to do but say IT NEEDS TO HAPPEN NOW. I know if I don't the time will just pass by with nothing. I have a much higher libido than he does anyways so it just makes it all so frustrating!


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, Rachel took the words right out of my mouth. Hang in thee it will get better. I should have a four month old, too.. but I don't. And it is what it is. Can't change it. Just make the best of it and keep putting one foot in front of the other. Have you talked to someone that might be able to help ya sort all these feelings out?

Cassidy, so sorry!! It's so frustrating that they don't get the timing. I wish we could be like all those women who just look at a man and BAMMMM!! pregnant!


----------



## frsttimemama

I hate that everyone is so down! TTC is tough. I hate it. I resent the fact that I have to, but like I said, it is what it is. I accept it. I strive everyday to put one foot in front of the other and be the kind of person our little guy would be proud to look down from Heaven and tell God and everyone, "Hey, that's my mama!" I figure if I do that, eventually I'll get another chance. I'm feeling hopeful for this month. But in the mean time, I'm tryin to make the most of the life I have, the people in it, and all the things I have to be thankful for. That's how I try to get through. Some days, it works better than others. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-If you ever need someone to talk to don't be afraid to shoot me a text I am almost always available. 
AFM: I am feeling a bit better now, and my headache is finally gone thank goodness. Is anyone testing this week? I might on Friday, which is the day af is due. If she is on better behavior then last month anyway.


----------



## SmallTownGal

:hugs: Cassidy, I'm sorry you've got the TTC blues, too! Sending prayers of peace and well wishes your way! :hugs: Glad you had a heart to heart with your DH. My only advice is to see if he has any ideas on what might make it easier for him. Maybe try giving him a massage to relax him before hand?

Amelia, I'm sorry you're still feeling so down! :hugs: I'm glad your housemate was there for you, though! And like you said, maybe tomorrow will be a better day. :hugs: And ditto what Rachel said. Also, don't be afraid to call a crisis hotline if you have thoughts of suicide - they can really help! There are also counselors/therapists that specialize in infertility, and that might be helpful. And of course, if you aren't seeing a regular therapist, a regular therapist would do (I see one). And ditto what Cassidy said, too!

Sandy, I've been trying to focus on the good things I have now and making the most of my life, now, too. :thumbup: I don't want to let bitterness and sadness eat my life, although it's really hard not to, sometimes! 

(And I'm sure your little guy is proud of you!)

AFM: DH felt better after I told him the digi HPT's aren't as accurate. We still feel a bit blue about the BFN, but all hope is not lost and we bought some FRER's after our sushi lunch, and also did some Christmas shopping (DH likes to get it done early).

Still just spotting, so far. Only the witchlets (barely them even, at the moment). Hope I make it to 16dpo, it'll be a new record.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Glad you are feeling better, Katrina! :hugs: I'll be testing again Weds., if the witch don't show.


----------



## Cowgirl07

STG-FX for you!! Maybe a Halloween surprise!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, STG. :) FX for you! Hopefully you'll get a treat instead of a trick for Halloween!

Katrina, glad you are feeling better. FX for you this cycle. I totally get your feelings, by the way. So frustrating!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies, so sorry to hear that everyone is down :(. I'm in a terrible place right now and super mopey, so staying off the boards is a good thing for me. Ill touch base tomorrow :)


----------



## VivianJean

Thanks guys.

Amanda - your text was hilarious.

I'm eating. I decided to order thai food and I'm staying in tonight and just trying to eat and be calm.

Really sorry to have brought my funk on here. End of cycle always gets me down.

Tty all soonish.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm really not sure what to say because I know there aren't many words to help you ladies feel better but I'm sorry everyone feels so down and out. You're all constantly in my thoughts and I'm looking forward to seeing those BFPs and sticky beans for every last one of you <3


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, you're fine. That's why we are here!! Hope you feel better tomorrow.

And, my tongue is in agony after too much pineapple today!! But if a sore mouth gets me a BFP, I'd eat rusty nails with a side of broken glass. The things we do when TTC!! Lol. I was reading tonight, and I guess I didn't realize you sperm and egg meet in the tube every time. I am still learning about TTC. Boy don't I feel dumb! :) Headed to bed . Early Monday. Hoping for a giant temp rise. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## HWPG

Oh, sweetlings, I'm so sorry you are all feeling down. I was there just a couple days ago, with my period and my BFF finding out about having twins. One thing I have learned thru counseling is that you should feel your feelings. You don't have to act on them, but you do need to feel them - angry, resentful, jealous. And then life moves on, and us with it, and a deep breath and wipe the tears away, and try again. It sucks. Balls. God, it is awful. But we can't stop, my dears. We must continue moving forward.
I think about you all constantly - about how unfair life is, how bad things happen to good people, how the cards are not dealt fairly. In January, I'll have been ttc for two years with my bf, but I started SIX years ago with my ex. My heart has broken a hundred times over. But I still plod along, and get hopeful every cycle, and get let down, and try again.
I'm rambling, but I am trying to let you all know - you are not alone. And that one tiny thing can remind you to keep your chin up, even if it's just a little bit.


----------



## VivianJean

Ladies I drank a glass of wine and ate the SHIT outta some hot and sour soup and a combination pineapple curried fried rice. Also watched "This is the End". Genuinely funny movie. I feel better. Not great, not super, not awesome. But ok. I hope you all found a safe corner on your islands.

I'm expecting the witch any moment - back is killing, boobs are sore and my temps are following the same pattern as last month. When she shows I will usher her out of my body with a shot of vodka, a moment of quiet weepiness in my bedroom with my dogs and a huge serve of vegetable lasagna (I'm already preparing the sauce in anticipation). This is my plan, it's not a good one but it's making me laugh and that's enough right now. 

*totters away to re-fill her tumbler glass with wine, and retreat into her room and into the imaginary arms of Channing Tatum*


----------



## brunettebimbo

I didn't know that either!! Those soldiers better get their fingers out and bury deep!!

I hope everyone is feeling a bit better today :hugs:

Is anyone testing soon? I'm so lost as to where everyone is in their cycles! I had a big temperature drop this morning. Hoping O is on her way!


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I cannot imagine. So unfair!

Amelia, glad ya feel better.

BB, hope so for you!!

Afm, temp only jumped 0.3, but I did get up an hour and a half early. And I am so bloated and stuffy with watery eyes.. wish it was appropriate to call in sick. I feel gross today! Lol. I'm not even SS.. just blah. Oh well! Happy Monday to ya!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Amanda and Amelia (and everyone else) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

FX'd you get that temp rise, Sandy!

Glad you are feeling a little better, Amelia! Sounds like a plan. :thumbup:

AFM: Still no AF! :happydance: It didn't even come on when I had a bm this morning. The witchlets are still here a little bit, but no witch! This is the first time ever, I've made it to dpo16! If nothing else, I feel like the femara is lengthening my LP, which is a good thing (stronger O, I figure). And FF says "1.5% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 16DPO. 150% more than for non pregnant charts." I like those odds. I hope the witch stays away and I get to test again on Weds. [-o&lt;


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo FX for you STG!!! Sounds promising!

I've managed to get into the doctors this morning about blacking out. I will let you know how I get on. I've got my pelvic scan tomorrow too!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay STG!! How awesome!! FX for you. And thanks, me too!! Hopefully getting up early delayed it, but at least it didn't drop. !! If not, I'm exchanging my ovaries for some that work.. ovary transplant anybody?? Ha. Seriously though, you have such willpower! I would have been testing again this morning. 

BB, hope they have answers for you!! Blood sugar dropping by chance?


----------



## frsttimemama

For any of you clomid ladies, could the bloating be a clomid thing? I don't hurt.. just feel and look like a small cow. Lol

Eta that I did a BBT adjuster and it said my temp would have been 97.88 instead of 97.6 if I had slept another hour and a half like usual. I'd rather have that one. Can I safely use that or leave well enough alone?


----------



## SmallTownGal

brunettebimbo said:


> Oooo FX for you STG!!! Sounds promising!
> 
> I've managed to get into the doctors this morning about blacking out. I will let you know how I get on. I've got my pelvic scan tomorrow too!

Thanks! :) Praying that they find an answer and it's nothing major for you!



frsttimemama said:


> Yay STG!! How awesome!! FX for you. And thanks, me too!! Hopefully getting up early delayed it, but at least it didn't drop. !! If not, I'm exchanging my ovaries for some that work.. ovary transplant anybody?? Ha. Seriously though, you have such willpower! I would have been testing again this morning.
> 
> BB, hope they have answers for you!! Blood sugar dropping by chance?

Thanks! :) Yeah, I was tempted, but I'm really hoping that if I hold out, then I'll get a nice strong BFP (plus I'm still enjoying the high of making it to 16dpo). :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

STG, I get that! That's why I'm trying to.hold out til 11 or 12 dpo before I test at all.


----------



## HWPG

a) yes, clomid makes me "inflated' - not bloated and heavy, just blown up. and b) yes, you can use the adjusted temp :)
happy mondays :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Right I'm back. She said because I've lost weight my metabolism will be better. I ate my tea at about 5.30pm and was still dancing at 2am. She said alcohol brings your blood sugar down so combined with the eating at 5.30pm my blood sugars must have been low. She's not worried at all as I had bloods done in May. I've been ordered to take snacks out with me now :lol:


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> a) yes, clomid makes me "inflated' - not bloated and heavy, just blown up. and b) yes, you can use the adjusted temp :)
> happy mondays :)

Thanks! Inflated may be a better word maybe.. something though! And yay for using the adjusted temp! :)

Good deal, BB! Easy fix :)


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> a) yes, clomid makes me "inflated' - not bloated and heavy, just blown up. and b) yes, you can use the adjusted temp :)
> happy mondays :)

Thanks! Inflated may be a better word maybe.. something though! And yay for using the adjusted temp! :)

Good deal, BB! Easy fix :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

glad you are okay BB!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Glad your ok bb! 
Amelia-I am glad your feeling better-how are your temps?
STG-Have you tested yet?
AFM: Sitting over here in tww land, is it friday yet?


----------



## frsttimemama

Are you testing Friday?


----------



## VivianJean

out. probably taking a break from this.


----------



## frsttimemama

So sorry Amelia!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So sorry Amelia! 
I am thinking about it af is due then, so it depends on how I feel that day.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cowgirl07 said:


> So sorry Amelia!
> I am thinking about it af is due then, so it depends on how I feel that day.

I don't blame you. I'm already anxious to test. That pretty opk did me in, coupled with decent BD timing, I feel like maybe we have a chance.. exciting and scary both. Hate to get my hopes up.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Amelia :(


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Happy Monday Ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA, been super busy at work but I tried to read up on everyone last night/early this morning...

Yay for scans from last week! I'm so excited for all the beans we have growing in this group and it give me hope that someday it will be my turn!! sorry about the MS...I hope it passes quickly but it will all be worth it in the end :) 

Sorry so many of you are feeling down about TTC, I'm right there with you. It sucks, this whole waiting game and not knowing and then when all the stars align...you're still not pregnant...its so frustrating and unfair. I feel so betrayed by my body at this point...I've easily peed on about 40 OPKs in the last 30 days and still no O...I don't know if I should keep going or just temp and see if I eventually get a spike, or maybe should I call the doctor if I don't get AF by the end of next week? I really don't want to wait out another 100 day cycle.

On that note, I am going to trek through my miserable monday, get my nails done and try to get a quick workout in tonight in my basement to help me feel better at least about my body. I'll be following along this week but don't know how much I'll be posting...I need to get out of my funk.


----------



## Lotalaughs16

VivianJean said:


> out. probably taking a break from this.

:hugs: We're all here for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good morning ladies! Quick check in before I begin my busy Monday. I'll be back and catch up on everything soon. I hope all is well

Sorry :witch: got you Amelia :hugs:

Nice temps Sandy 

Glad you are ok bb. 

Can't wait for people to start testing. I'm hoping to try to hold out until cd12 which will be Nov 3rd.


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, thanks. I'm excited! FX for you. Your chart is looking awesome! I'm gonna try to hold out til at least 10 dpo, hopefully 11 or 12.

Brittney, I'd be on the telephone for sure. I would not be waiting out another hundred day cycle! Ugh! FX for you :)


----------



## Kiamaria83

frsttimemama said:


> For any of you clomid ladies, could the bloating be a clomid thing? I don't hurt.. just feel and look like a small cow. Lol
> 
> Eta that I did a BBT adjuster and it said my temp would have been 97.88 instead of 97.6 if I had slept another hour and a half like usual. I'd rather have that one. Can I safely use that or leave well enough alone?

Hi. Yep bloating is totally normal as is horrendous ovulation pain hot sweats and complete grumpiness to anyone that even says good morning lol. Hang in there you'll be fine. Im starting clomid again in dec when we start ttc again. Always worked first time with me so fx for you


----------



## Kiamaria83

Good news bb thats great. . Nothing interesting happened today . It's bloody freezing today and raining again! I hate living by the sea!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies! Happy Monday. Lets hope this week is much better for all of us.


----------



## frsttimemama

Kiamaria83 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> For any of you clomid ladies, could the bloating be a clomid thing? I don't hurt.. just feel and look like a small cow. Lol
> 
> Eta that I did a BBT adjuster and it said my temp would have been 97.88 instead of 97.6 if I had slept another hour and a half like usual. I'd rather have that one. Can I safely use that or leave well enough alone?
> 
> Hi. Yep bloating is totally normal as is horrendous ovulation pain hot sweats and complete grumpiness to anyone that even says good morning lol. Hang in there you'll be fine. Im starting clomid again in dec when we start ttc again. Always worked first time with me so fx for youClick to expand...

Thank you. I hope it does, too!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Kiamaria83 said:


> All you ladies seem to temp. I have never done it before so might try when we start ttc in dec. Its been nice not ttc for the past month. There's been no pressure and no symptom spotting and no feeling the need to poas. Looking forward to trying again though. Looks like I should be ovulating around 23rd dec. Do you think I should start temping now to get into the routine ?

I would. This month was my practice round to get into the habit.



Cowgirl07 said:


> I just started this month. I practiced last month off an on, trying to get the hang of it. That's why I post questions about it all the time.

Lol me too! 



brunettebimbo said:


> STG fingers crossed it's just too early!
> Colette I love temping. Really gives me an idea of where I am in my cycle etc. Might be worth starting just to get used to it.
> 
> AFM - I want a baby so badly! I'm feeling much more relaxed this month with TTC but the need for another baby is getting stronger!

I'm more relaxed this month too but I agree, I want to be a mommy. :cry:



clynn11 said:


> I'm in such a bad mood today. Pissed and annoyed. Over TTC and everything that comes along with it. I know i've been MIA lately... I just feel like it's never going to happen for me. I feel like i've been here so long... I just want a baby. It should never have to be this hard.

:hugs: i wish we could all just meet up and cry together. Let it all out, you know? It won't solve anything but at least we could support each other and cry as one LOL:flower:



Cowgirl07 said:


> Amelia-If you ever need someone to talk to don't be afraid to shoot me a text I am almost always available.
> AFM: I am feeling a bit better now, and my headache is finally gone thank goodness. Is anyone testing this week? I might on Friday, which is the day af is due. If she is on better behavior then last month anyway.

I'm testing Thursday at 12DPO.



RobertRedford said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry to hear that everyone is down :(. I'm in a terrible place right now and super mopey, so staying off the boards is a good thing for me. Ill touch base tomorrow :)

Sometimes staying off B&B is a good thing. Keep yourself busy with other things. 



VivianJean said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Amanda - your text was hilarious.
> 
> I'm eating. I decided to order thai food and I'm staying in tonight and just trying to eat and be calm.
> 
> Really sorry to have brought my funk on here. End of cycle always gets me down.
> 
> Tty all soonish.

<3 :flower:



VivianJean said:


> out. probably taking a break from this.

Breaks are okay. Give your head a chance to recover and come back when you feel like you are up for our game again!



RobertRedford said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Monday. Lets hope this week is much better for all of us.

Happy Monday!! :hugs:

AFM, i have been swamped with my new job. So overwhelming! I am a high school science teacher online and learning the ins and outs has been tough. I've got 200 students! I've had two breakdowns already due to the stress. I was told it was tough but I didn't expect to be working 70-80 hours PER WEEK! I will continue for as long as i can but the second I feel like I'm not happy and too stressed, I'm out. Sigh....

Happy Monday my beauties!!!


----------



## Kiamaria83

That sounds stressful. I have never heard of an online teacher before. How does that work ? Do the students log on and have an online e lesson? Sorry if I'm being really thick but don't think we have this in the uk.


----------



## goldstns

who is starting the new thread in Nov?


----------



## jury3

I believe Mirolee is.


----------



## prgirl_11

Kiamaria83 said:


> That sounds stressful. I have never heard of an online teacher before. How does that work ? Do the students log on and have an online e lesson? Sorry if I'm being really thick but don't think we have this in the uk.

Yes, that's exactly what it is. Live lessons, assignments, tests, etc.


----------



## prgirl_11

Girls, DH just called me after his SA. He had a horrible experience and i need your feedback. He was waiting almost an hour because they forgot about him (he had an appointment). They sent him to the bathroom with a cup, no lube, nothing. He was already upset as it was and told me he wasn't able to release as much as he usually does. Normally when he climaxes he releases a LOT of sperm but he said he barely let out a teaspoon. Do you think that's enough for them to do the analysis? Are they going to think he normally doesn't ejaculate much? DH swears he won't do it again. They charged $172...


----------



## frsttimemama

That is ridiculous, Marie!! I'd call and complain for sure!

My doctor's office called and said based on my progesterone, I did not ovulate and my doctor wants me to do 100 mg next month of clomid. I told the nurse that I had a blaring positive opk Friday. She is checking with the doctor. I told her that I didn't know because it didn't work in the time frame she thought, but seems to have done something, maybe another blood draw in a few days? I'm waiting to hear back after she talked to the doctor. If it worked at 50 mg on day 22, will 100 mg work better or sooner or just increase the chance of multiples? Ugh! Decisions and choices.. I hope I get my BFP and it isn't even a bridge we have to cross.


----------



## morganwhite7

Maybe a good idea to take advantage of the 100 mg of clomid- could boost your chances and make it even easier! I think you're 110% good to go either way, seeing as you O'd this month (it seems) and that is a big step! Could they draw prog in a few days to assure you O'd? Again maybe 100 mg would make it even easier or move up O day some so you won't have to wait as long!


----------



## jury3

Marie-I'm sure they are used to it. Not only are they under the pressure of doing that in a strange place, but they don't get lube...I'm sure that happens all the time and probably much, much worse. A small amount doesn't mean the sperm in there isn't working great either, so he could still have a good outcome. 

Sandy-When did they test your progesterone??? It looks like you just O'd...you can't be more than 2 dpo! I definitely think they should test it again when you are 7dpo. Based on that temp spike today, it looks like you actually had a pretty good O. I was upped to 100mg and ended up with twins...lol So, I would definitely push for the retest! You may not need the 100mg, no need to get crazy lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sandy- I am pretty sure they tested your prog before you O'ed so I would definitely try to get it tested again. I really don't think the more clomid, the more chances of multiples. My Dr said it was only 5% chance of having more then one baby. I am on 100mg of clomid and it definitely worked better for me. It upped my O date by a few days. I say you should do it.

Marie- that is such crap! Poor DH! I would definitely call and complain. DH was sent home with his container so he could do it there. As long as he got the sample to the lab within an hour he was ok. I would be so mad at that clinic.

AFM- Nothing to report... still doing progesterone supplements, they still suck lol. I am going to get my progesterone tested tomorrow. Fx I break 10 at least!


----------



## jury3

I've been told your chances of multiples is 10% with clomid. Who knows...I say wait and see what your prog is at 7dpo. If it's at a healthy number, then you may not need to up it. See what the doc says.


----------



## goldstns

prgirl_11 said:


> Girls, DH just called me after his SA. He had a horrible experience and i need your feedback. He was waiting almost an hour because they forgot about him (he had an appointment). They sent him to the bathroom with a cup, no lube, nothing. He was already upset as it was and told me he wasn't able to release as much as he usually does. Normally when he climaxes he releases a LOT of sperm but he said he barely let out a teaspoon. Do you think that's enough for them to do the analysis? Are they going to think he normally doesn't ejaculate much? DH swears he won't do it again. They charged $172...

That sounds NOTHING like my DH's experience. They gave my DH a nice room with a couch and TV with "shows" and "magazines". However they don't need much at all to analyze so I think he will be ok. Just know when they give you a number for amount he releases, just know that is wrong and he is better then that.


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Sandy- I am pretty sure they tested your prog before you O'ed so I would definitely try to get it tested again. I really don't think the more clomid, the more chances of multiples. My Dr said it was only 5% chance of having more then one baby. I am on 100mg of clomid and it definitely worked better for me. It upped my O date by a few days. I say you should do it.
> 
> Marie- that is such crap! Poor DH! I would definitely call and complain. DH was sent home with his container so he could do it there. As long as he got the sample to the lab within an hour he was ok. I would be so mad at that clinic.
> 
> AFM- Nothing to report... still doing progesterone supplements, they still suck lol. I am going to get my progesterone tested tomorrow. Fx I break 10 at least!

Yeah he was upset. Unfortunately the only lab that does the test is an hour away so taking it home isn't an option. It's what he wanted to do :-( I hope he doesn't have to do it again.



goldstns said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Girls, DH just called me after his SA. He had a horrible experience and i need your feedback. He was waiting almost an hour because they forgot about him (he had an appointment). They sent him to the bathroom with a cup, no lube, nothing. He was already upset as it was and told me he wasn't able to release as much as he usually does. Normally when he climaxes he releases a LOT of sperm but he said he barely let out a teaspoon. Do you think that's enough for them to do the analysis? Are they going to think he normally doesn't ejaculate much? DH swears he won't do it again. They charged $172...
> 
> That sounds NOTHING like my DH's experience. They gave my DH a nice room with a couch and TV with "shows" and "magazines". However they don't need much at all to analyze so I think he will be ok. Just know when they give you a number for amount he releases, just know that is wrong and he is better then that.Click to expand...

I will have to wait until the results are ready. Grrrrr i hope it's enough!


----------



## frsttimemama

well I'm still waiting for them to call me back. I was just thinking about it, and I can't get a 7 dpo draw this week because I'm going to a conference out of town with my hubby and it would be due on Saturday. I don't know what I'm going to do. its like 2.5 hours away from home.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow Marie I think my DH would be upset too! The bathroom? Disgusting. My RE clinic had little rooms with "materials" or the option to do it at home. I do remember them saying no lube though. My DH never did it but I know if he had that experience he would of been soooo mad. Oh and it was only $14 with our insurance. 

Sorry AF got you Amelia. Hope you are in somewhat of a better place than you were. 

AFM, on day 3 of 4 off! Got a massage today and had some Cracker Barrel for breakfast. Currently laying on the couch listening to the music my stomach is making. Something has disturbed it lol. It is not happy. I'm hoping I don't puke bc I ate some target popcorn and I'm pretty sure it will destroy my esophagus....


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, I think I'm two dpo . they drew it on Thursday. I knew I hadn't ovulated by then. so obviously I wasn't shocked when it was negative. hopefully this will be the one and I won't have to worry about how many milligrams to take next month. how are you feeling? have I missed a picture in the other thread?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah Sandy I would say get your progesterone checked at 7 dpo bc if it shows you're ovulating, I wouldn't increase your dose just to move up your O day. I'd give it another round on the 50 and see when you O. Also you have a risk fo OHSS so I wouldn't increase your dose without knowing your true progesterone. Some people need it, some don't. Mine was 48 on 50mg of clomid and even though I didn't preggo my dr wanted to keep me at 50mg. And when I did get preggo I had a ginormous corpus luteum cyst which was probably from the clomid.


----------



## prgirl_11

Sandy, i'm not sure but maybe getting it checked at 6DPO. And I agree, try another month of 50mg and then see.


----------



## jury3

Sandy-Could you do it either Fri or Mon? Within a few days is ok. 
I'm feeling ok...I feel like it's getting better but I still get overwhelming bouts of nausea with a really bad gag reflex. Still tired, but I feel like my mind is a little clearer. I just can't wait until I can just stay at home lol I'm getting ready to post a pic now on the other thread!


----------



## SmallTownGal

brunettebimbo said:


> Right I'm back. She said because I've lost weight my metabolism will be better. I ate my tea at about 5.30pm and was still dancing at 2am. She said alcohol brings your blood sugar down so combined with the eating at 5.30pm my blood sugars must have been low. She's not worried at all as I had bloods done in May. I've been ordered to take snacks out with me now :lol:

Yay, I'm glad it was no big deal and you are alright! :happydance:



Cowgirl07 said:


> STG-Have you tested yet?
> AFM: Sitting over here in tww land, is it friday yet?

I'm trying to hold out till Weds. :winkwink: I'm sure I won't cave tonight, but I'm less sure about tomorrow. :haha:



VivianJean said:


> out. probably taking a break from this.

I'm sorry Amelia! :( :hugs: I totally understand needing a break. I had to take a month off after my lap surgery, and it was kind of a relief and helped me feel better for the next month, so maybe you'd feel better after a break. Whatever you need to do. :hugs:



Lotalaughs16 said:


> Happy Monday Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, been super busy at work but I tried to read up on everyone last night/early this morning...
> 
> Yay for scans from last week! I'm so excited for all the beans we have growing in this group and it give me hope that someday it will be my turn!! sorry about the MS...I hope it passes quickly but it will all be worth it in the end :)
> 
> Sorry so many of you are feeling down about TTC, I'm right there with you. It sucks, this whole waiting game and not knowing and then when all the stars align...you're still not pregnant...its so frustrating and unfair. I feel so betrayed by my body at this point...I've easily peed on about 40 OPKs in the last 30 days and still no O...I don't know if I should keep going or just temp and see if I eventually get a spike, or maybe should I call the doctor if I don't get AF by the end of next week? I really don't want to wait out another 100 day cycle.
> 
> On that note, I am going to trek through my miserable monday, get my nails done and try to get a quick workout in tonight in my basement to help me feel better at least about my body. I'll be following along this week but don't know how much I'll be posting...I need to get out of my funk.

Welcome back! :flower: Sorry to hear your O is MIA! :( :hugs: I don't know what I'd do about the opks (although I'm leaning towards thinking I'd just temp), but I'd def call the doc if you don't get AF by the end of next week (or even sooner), in the hopes of avoiding another 100 day cycle. Sorry you are having to go through this with your cycle! :hugs:

Sending you prayers of peace and well wishes [-o&lt;



prgirl_11 said:


> AFM, i have been swamped with my new job. So overwhelming! I am a high school science teacher online and learning the ins and outs has been tough. I've got 200 students! I've had two breakdowns already due to the stress. I was told it was tough but I didn't expect to be working 70-80 hours PER WEEK! I will continue for as long as i can but the second I feel like I'm not happy and too stressed, I'm out. Sigh....
> 
> Happy Monday my beauties!!!

Sorry to hear the new teaching job is so stressful and time consuming! :hugs::hugs: Sending prayers of strength and peace for you [-o&lt;



prgirl_11 said:


> Girls, DH just called me after his SA. He had a horrible experience and i need your feedback. He was waiting almost an hour because they forgot about him (he had an appointment). They sent him to the bathroom with a cup, no lube, nothing. He was already upset as it was and told me he wasn't able to release as much as he usually does. Normally when he climaxes he releases a LOT of sperm but he said he barely let out a teaspoon. Do you think that's enough for them to do the analysis? Are they going to think he normally doesn't ejaculate much? DH swears he won't do it again. They charged $172...

Oh, no, I'm so sorry he had such a bad experience! :(

My DH was worried about the amount he released too, since he wasn't able to release as much as usual, either, and worried the amount was too skimpy, but it was fine. I think they count on people being stressed and not giving as much, and a teaspoon is actually the average amount so there will be no problem (https://www2.oakland.edu/biology/lindemann/spermfacts.htm).



frsttimemama said:


> That is ridiculous, Marie!! I'd call and complain for sure!
> 
> My doctor's office called and said based on my progesterone, I did not ovulate and my doctor wants me to do 100 mg next month of clomid. I told the nurse that I had a blaring positive opk Friday. She is checking with the doctor. I told her that I didn't know because it didn't work in the time frame she thought, but seems to have done something, maybe another blood draw in a few days? I'm waiting to hear back after she talked to the doctor. If it worked at 50 mg on day 22, will 100 mg work better or sooner or just increase the chance of multiples? Ugh! Decisions and choices.. I hope I get my BFP and it isn't even a bridge we have to cross.




frsttimemama said:


> well I'm still waiting for them to call me back. I was just thinking about it, and I can't get a 7 dpo draw this week because I'm going to a conference out of town with my hubby and it would be due on Saturday. I don't know what I'm going to do. its like 2.5 hours away from home.

I have no additional advice (the other ladies have it covered :winkwink:) but FX'd you get your BFP and it doesn't matter! :dust:



NDTaber9211 said:


> AFM- Nothing to report... still doing progesterone supplements, they still suck lol. I am going to get my progesterone tested tomorrow. Fx I break 10 at least!

FX'd! [-o&lt;


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! We'll see what she has to say; I'm going to call tomorrow or Wednesday and see. I really appreciate all of you input. If the 50 mg is working, I'll stick with it. She told me that more won't work better, as long as it's working, if that makes sense. And the more you take, the higher risk for side effects, as with just about anything really. (That part I'm assuming/have read). Gosh, I just hoooooope I just get my BFP and it isn't an issues. Ha. I don't actually expect it -- but it sure sounds good! :) And yes, I can do it Friday morning or Monday, either one. Thanks for the thought!


----------



## prgirl_11

SmallTownGal said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Right I'm back. She said because I've lost weight my metabolism will be better. I ate my tea at about 5.30pm and was still dancing at 2am. She said alcohol brings your blood sugar down so combined with the eating at 5.30pm my blood sugars must have been low. She's not worried at all as I had bloods done in May. I've been ordered to take snacks out with me now :lol:
> 
> Yay, I'm glad it was no big deal and you are alright! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> STG-Have you tested yet?
> AFM: Sitting over here in tww land, is it friday yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to hold out till Weds. :winkwink: I'm sure I won't cave tonight, but I'm less sure about tomorrow. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> out. probably taking a break from this.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Amelia! :( :hugs: I totally understand needing a break. I had to take a month off after my lap surgery, and it was kind of a relief and helped me feel better for the next month, so maybe you'd feel better after a break. Whatever you need to do. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Lotalaughs16 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, been super busy at work but I tried to read up on everyone last night/early this morning...
> 
> Yay for scans from last week! I'm so excited for all the beans we have growing in this group and it give me hope that someday it will be my turn!! sorry about the MS...I hope it passes quickly but it will all be worth it in the end :)
> 
> Sorry so many of you are feeling down about TTC, I'm right there with you. It sucks, this whole waiting game and not knowing and then when all the stars align...you're still not pregnant...its so frustrating and unfair. I feel so betrayed by my body at this point...I've easily peed on about 40 OPKs in the last 30 days and still no O...I don't know if I should keep going or just temp and see if I eventually get a spike, or maybe should I call the doctor if I don't get AF by the end of next week? I really don't want to wait out another 100 day cycle.
> 
> On that note, I am going to trek through my miserable monday, get my nails done and try to get a quick workout in tonight in my basement to help me feel better at least about my body. I'll be following along this week but don't know how much I'll be posting...I need to get out of my funk.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back! :flower: Sorry to hear your O is MIA! :( :hugs: I don't know what I'd do about the opks (although I'm leaning towards thinking I'd just temp), but I'd def call the doc if you don't get AF by the end of next week (or even sooner), in the hopes of avoiding another 100 day cycle. Sorry you are having to go through this with your cycle! :hugs:
> 
> Sending you prayers of peace and well wishes [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, i have been swamped with my new job. So overwhelming! I am a high school science teacher online and learning the ins and outs has been tough. I've got 200 students! I've had two breakdowns already due to the stress. I was told it was tough but I didn't expect to be working 70-80 hours PER WEEK! I will continue for as long as i can but the second I feel like I'm not happy and too stressed, I'm out. Sigh....
> 
> Happy Monday my beauties!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear the new teaching job is so stressful and time consuming! :hugs::hugs: Sending prayers of strength and peace for you [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Girls, DH just called me after his SA. He had a horrible experience and i need your feedback. He was waiting almost an hour because they forgot about him (he had an appointment). They sent him to the bathroom with a cup, no lube, nothing. He was already upset as it was and told me he wasn't able to release as much as he usually does. Normally when he climaxes he releases a LOT of sperm but he said he barely let out a teaspoon. Do you think that's enough for them to do the analysis? Are they going to think he normally doesn't ejaculate much? DH swears he won't do it again. They charged $172...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no, I'm so sorry he had such a bad experience! :(
> 
> My DH was worried about the amount he released too, since he wasn't able to release as much as usual, either, and worried the amount was too skimpy, but it was fine. I think they count on people being stressed and not giving as much, and a teaspoon is actually the average amount so there will be no problem (https://www2.oakland.edu/biology/lindemann/spermfacts.htm).
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous, Marie!! I'd call and complain for sure!
> 
> My doctor's office called and said based on my progesterone, I did not ovulate and my doctor wants me to do 100 mg next month of clomid. I told the nurse that I had a blaring positive opk Friday. She is checking with the doctor. I told her that I didn't know because it didn't work in the time frame she thought, but seems to have done something, maybe another blood draw in a few days? I'm waiting to hear back after she talked to the doctor. If it worked at 50 mg on day 22, will 100 mg work better or sooner or just increase the chance of multiples? Ugh! Decisions and choices.. I hope I get my BFP and it isn't even a bridge we have to cross.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> well I'm still waiting for them to call me back. I was just thinking about it, and I can't get a 7 dpo draw this week because I'm going to a conference out of town with my hubby and it would be due on Saturday. I don't know what I'm going to do. its like 2.5 hours away from home.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no additional advice (the other ladies have it covered :winkwink:) but FX'd you get your BFP and it doesn't matter! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- Nothing to report... still doing progesterone supplements, they still suck lol. I am going to get my progesterone tested tomorrow. Fx I break 10 at least!Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

I can't wait for you to test again! I do, however, understand why you are waiting. You can do it!!! I hope you get your :bfp: !!! We need more for October! :happydance:



jury3 said:


> Sandy-Could you do it either Fri or Mon? Within a few days is ok.
> I'm feeling ok...I feel like it's getting better but I still get overwhelming bouts of nausea with a really bad gag reflex. Still tired, but I feel like my mind is a little clearer. I just can't wait until I can just stay at home lol I'm getting ready to post a pic now on the other thread!

Enjoy every second! Even though you are nauseous and tired just think of those little teeny tiny hands and feat moving around in there! Double the fun! I hope you feel better soon and don't forget the ginger tea and sea bands for the nausea. <3 



frsttimemama said:


> Thanks ladies! We'll see what she has to say; I'm going to call tomorrow or Wednesday and see. I really appreciate all of you input. If the 50 mg is working, I'll stick with it. She told me that more won't work better, as long as it's working, if that makes sense. And the more you take, the higher risk for side effects, as with just about anything really. (That part I'm assuming/have read). Gosh, I just hoooooope I just get my BFP and it isn't an issues. Ha. I don't actually expect it -- but it sure sounds good! :) And yes, I can do it Friday morning or Monday, either one. Thanks for the thought!

:bfp: :bfp: !!! Hoping this is your month!!!



Good night ladies! :flower:


----------



## jury3

Lol I know! Every time I'm sick I remind myself it is only temporary, it will be worth it in the end, and it means everything is likely ok...ginger pills work ok, but don't take it away and are only temporary. The sea bands were too itchy! Lol just taking it day by day...I'll be glad when I get to meet this little things and feel half way like myself again!


----------



## VivianJean

I just found a use for death metal - I'm playing it really loudly to counter-act the appallingly loud and vulgar acoustic abomination called "Don't Speak" by No Doubt shooting through the floor boards, care of the asshole downstairs playing some crap on his tv really loudly. If that doesn't work I'm moving onto dubstep. ALLFUCKINGNIGHT, I GOT ALLFUCKINGNIGHT OLD MAN. I WILL CRUSH YOU AND I WILL DRINK WINE AND PMS LIKE A CRAZY BITCH.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks, Marie! Me too. FX for you, too!!

Amelia, I think you'll win that contest. Lol

Julie, it's such an amazing experience. I can't wait until you feel better and can start feelin them move around! That was the best part. I could poke my belly, and he would kick me back. It was so cool. I loved being pregnant, but then again, I was very lucky, and I was only nauseated for a few weeks, threw up twice, and was done with that. Hopefully this part passes for you soon! By the way, your bump is definitely noticeable, especially comparing 8 to 13 weeks! So cute! 

Afm, another temp spike! And crosshairs!! Yay!! Between that and how sore my boobs are, I almost wonder if I was even O'ing the last few months. This chart looks SO different! I love it. Lol. I'm not symptom spotting with the sore boobs because I know its just progesterone. Hopefully it keeps it up. I'm trying not to symptom spot at all.. and hold out to test until 11 or 12 dpo. I'm not sure I'll make it, but I'm sure gonna try!! It would be amazing to see obvious pink lines with no guessing if they're gonna be there.. and I had them at 11 dpo on the First Signal last time around so mayyyyybeeeee I could be so lucky again? So I'm definitely testing a week from Thursday.. or maybe a week from tomorrow if I can't wait any longer. Or mayyyybe a week from today. Haha. I'm so awful. No sooner than a week from today though.


----------



## SmallTownGal

VivianJean said:


> I just found a use for death metal - I'm playing it really loudly to counter-act the appallingly loud and vulgar acoustic abomination called "Don't Speak" by No Doubt shooting through the floor boards, care of the asshole downstairs playing some crap on his tv really loudly. If that doesn't work I'm moving onto dubstep. ALLFUCKINGNIGHT, I GOT ALLFUCKINGNIGHT OLD MAN. I WILL CRUSH YOU AND I WILL DRINK WINE AND PMS LIKE A CRAZY BITCH.

:haha: Yeah, if that don't work, dubstep his ass! :haha:

AFM: Welp, I caved and tested and got another BFN :dohh: It's now dpo17, and I'm still just spotting, even after a bm. Still no cramps going down to the legs and what cramps there are are super mild. Boobs still hurting. Still feeling warm and having hot and cold flashes. 

I've heard tell of people not getting BFPs till quite late (my hairdresser didn't get one till 2 or 3 weeks past AF) and FF shows examples of late BFPers, so I know I'm not out. And FF says I am now 233% more likely to be PG than not since I'm spotting on this late day.

Well...I've decided to focus on the positive and be happy that I'm still just spotting and I'm out of the typical "AF gets me right on time" rut, and still have a chance to get a BFP. It's nice to be out of the rut, regardless.

I'll test again tomorrow (providing AF doesn't get me).

If I don't get AF by next Tues., I'm calling and going in for a blood test. FX'd I make it that far, if no BFP, and that I get a blood BFP in that case. [-o&lt;


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Woohoo! That chart does look so good.. I bet you are one happy girl!! Any way of getting 6DPO prog tested? I def think you're good to go but it would be fun to see a number. FX'd this magic medicine is your answer to a BFP!!! :)

STG- Good luck!! Was looking back at your charts and this seems like a really good sign for you to be so late, FX'd!!

Amelia- LOL at the hardcore/dubstep solution. Haha you are awesome. And you better be eating too girlie.. I had that problem too before preggo the last time. I would feel bad and punish myself with food, wanting to be a stick (like that would fix things). Ended up just getting sickly looking after skipping meals. A good thing to do is make sure you have healthy (BUT YUM) snacks handy so that when you feel bad, you can still snack healthily. I mean I was so bad that I'd munch on celery/lite ranch or chicken broth just bc they were almost calorie-free. But you still need soooome kind of nutrients. Also a vitamin is smart, guilt-free crap load of vits/mins. Just some suggestions from someone who doesn't want to see you turn anemic bc you're stressing over a BFP that is slowly but surely coming your way. Just gotta get things in place, have some good time with the Hubs, and it'll come in no time. I know it's hard to have faith after getting slapped in the face month by month. Just know that we all have our battles and if you let yourself fall apart over them, no one will hurt but you. Might as well be happy and say F**k you! One life- might as well get the most out of it right? Sorry got a bit rambly, I'm no philosopher just feelin' for ya :) :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just got out of my appointment at the hospital. The cyst on my left ovary is now 4.5 which I think means it has shrunk. I'm sure it was 6 last time. My right ovary is fine which is weird because that's where my pain is. I'm to see my doctor in a week - 10 days.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks!! She called back and wants to do the 100 mg.. so that's the plan!! Hopefully it won't matter.


----------



## Cowgirl07

STG-FX for you! 
Marie-I hope the results come back good! 
Amelia-You go girl! 
AFM:I have sunk to symptom spotting! I woke up at 2 and temped like I always do. It dropped .5 degrees. Its only cd 25 and 7 dpo. Then at 5 I woke up because I was cramping right below my belly button. It hurt and was very weird for me. I know I don't have my chart attached yet sorry.


----------



## frsttimemama

FX Katrina!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Stg- so excited to see what happens with you!

Bb- good luck!

Sandy- your chart does look much better! Fx you get your sticky bean!

Katrina- oooooo sounds promising! Fx!

Afm- nothing going on, no symptoms. Got my progesterone drawn today, I should get my results in a few hours hopefully. I hope they are higher this cycle!


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck, Nichole! 

Katrina, my fingers and toes are crossed for you!

Any word from Emily, ladies?!

AFM, bored out of my mind at work today. I have nothing to do!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nichole your chart looks great!!


----------



## clynn11

AF got me today! Onto cycle... 13 I think. :/ Hopefully this one will be the one! Weird she's a day early.

FX for high results Nichole!!! 

Sandy- your chart is freaking rockin'. You definitely O'd my dear. FX for a BFP from you soon!!!

Amelia- even when you're feeling down you can always make us smile. Love ya girl <3

FX STG! Can't wait to see that BFP from you!


----------



## clynn11

Nichole your chart really does look amazing. Seems to be following a different trend than the other months, going up instead of going down!! FX!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry about the :witch: getting you Cassidy. I wish we could punch her in the face and keep her away. 

My chart is crazy awesome this month. I've never seen it like this. I really hope it's a good sign.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, thanks. Sorry about AF. Hopefully lucky #13.

Nichole, your chart looks great!! FX for you!!

I hope the clomid does the trick.. !! Can't wait to see.


----------



## prgirl_11

I just KNOW we're going to get at least one more :bfp: soon!!!! :headspin:


----------



## RobertRedford

Marie, I agree! Nichole and Katrina, i think its going to be you two!

Ladies, I'm planning a bachelorette party and need some help. There will be 12 of us, including the bride, and I am thinking of going to Southern California for a weekend away. Hotels aren't too expensive (if we split rooms, it will be around $90/person per weekend) but there isn't a whole lot to do down there besides beaches and bars. 

So far, the weekend is looking like
Arrive on Friday afternoon. Quiet dinner near the hotel & a lingerie shower. Maybe go out for drinks if we're up to it. 
Saturday- some sort of activity, or just hanging by the pool/beaches. We would go out for a big dinner that night and bars
Sunday brunch and home


----------



## clynn11

Hey, even getting one a month in the group is awesome! We keep this up we'll all be in the preggo threads soon! ;) We went so long there with no one getting BFPs, now there's AT LEAST once a month. We'll make November the luckiest month ever with tons of BFPs!


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Hey, even getting one a month in the group is awesome! We keep this up we'll all be in the preggo threads soon! ;) We went so long there with no one getting BFPs, now there's AT LEAST once a month. We'll make November the luckiest month ever with tons of BFPs!

Yes! I said I was going to test Thursday at 12DPO but I want to test tomorrow so bad. I can't believe I am 10DPO and have not POAS! Someone please convince me to wait as long as possible! :wacko: LOL


----------



## prgirl_11

I forgot to add that I just left a message for my midwife to call me back regarding my progesterone and testosterone results. They were done Saturday so I'm not sure if they're ready. Waiting, waiting, waiting!


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- You're awesomely inspiring with your unrelenting positivity. I hope this is IT for you. FX'd that hubs is down this month. You need a pretty girl to give all those headbands to ;)

Nichole, Sandy, Katrina- FX'd girls! Can't wait to see what happens this month!

Mirolee- Enjoy Hawaii!!!!!! So jealous. I hope it's everything you've dreamt it to be.. Lots of fun in the sun with your sweetie. And maybe even a souvenir poppyseed? Never give up the 
Hoping Wishing Praying and the occasional Google ;) Sending my love, plz don't forget to shower us (or FB) with pics of your adventure!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't test until Nov :(. Even if I did 10dpo that's Nov 1st. 

Amanda- that sounds like fun! A relaxing day at the beach or poolside would be freaking awesome right now.


----------



## HWPG

how do i close the new thread?!


----------



## HWPG

ok, i am still working on the closing part of the new thread - i may end up creating a new one, but here is the first link:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...9499-well-thankful-forever-bfps-november.html
happy humping!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Amanda- Sounds like a great weekend to me!

Mirolee- Have a ton of fun in Hawaii! So jealous! 

Katrina, Sandy, Nichole and Marie- FX extra tight for BFP's! 

Cassidy- So sorry about Af!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - my girls did the lingerie thing but had each girl leave the gift bag nameless, then I had to guess who each item was from. Everytime I got it wrong I had to take a shot. What about a pole dancing class? My friend did that and said it was a lot of fun. Could also have a spa day before dinner and get mani/pedis.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah don't forget to make a scavenger hunt of things for the bride to do.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy - you said that DH is all about bd when you say something? What if you say nothing, no attempts at bd, then pour your heart out if he won't bd at o time so at least he's ready at the right time. Or just don't tell him when it's go time so he won't know.....OR get him good and drunk at o time. Not too drunk though bc you don't want whiskey dick.....

Mirolee I hope you get your Hawaiian baby!! Clomid + vacation sex must = bfp


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Marie, I agree! Nichole and Katrina, i think its going to be you two!
> 
> Ladies, I'm planning a bachelorette party and need some help. There will be 12 of us, including the bride, and I am thinking of going to Southern California for a weekend away. Hotels aren't too expensive (if we split rooms, it will be around $90/person per weekend) but there isn't a whole lot to do down there besides beaches and bars.
> 
> So far, the weekend is looking like
> Arrive on Friday afternoon. Quiet dinner near the hotel & a lingerie shower. Maybe go out for drinks if we're up to it.
> Saturday- some sort of activity, or just hanging by the pool/beaches. We would go out for a big dinner that night and bars
> Sunday brunch and home

Burlesque show?? I went to one on my bachelorette and it was THE BEST NIGHT EVER. A little bit sexy, very funny and super drunky. 

Nail garden is good for manicures and you can book ahead.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks for all the ideas, ladies!


----------



## HWPG

so, since i already started the thread but didnt put "closed" in the title itself, i did try to remedy the situation by writing 'closed", twice, in caps lock in the opening letter..... sorry, gals, let you down and the new month hasnt even started. vacation brain, hehe. regardless, it's up and running - see you over there AND hoping to see lots of BFPs (fingers crossed Nichole is first!!!!!)


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel incredibly lucky to have stumbled across a group of girls like yourselves. yollar great support and an absolute wealth of information. I'm so nervous to be excited or happy or any other positive emotion in relation to trying to conceive. it sucked before. It sucks this time. It just plain sucks. I know my chart looks good and I'm hopeful, but very cautiously so , and I also know that it's very early and it could go to crap in a minute . I was more positive before I heard back from my doctor's office. I'm fairly certain the clomid worked, but am concerned because she's concerned. I'm thankful she doesn't want to mess around and wait patiently..


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- have an AMAZING trip. Just relax and enjoy.


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, Mirolee, enjoy!! You deserve it. FX for a little Hawaiian baybay! ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, any results yet? 

Mirolee, have a fantastic time!! Vacations always equal babies :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Not yet, I keep obsessively checking my email for them :haha:

Have a fantastical time on your vacay Mirolee!


----------



## Kiamaria83

Have a good holibobs Mirolee. Happy holiday humping xx


----------



## jury3

Have a great vacation Mirolee!!!! So jealous!!!

Rachel-Whisky dick...lol


----------



## SmallTownGal

[reposting this on the new board. d'oh!]

Thanks for all the well wishes, ladies! <3

Mirolee, have fun in Hawaii!!! :flower: And thanks for making the new board! And FX'd you get a femara baby from your holiday :bunny: :dust:



brunettebimbo said:


> Just got out of my appointment at the hospital. The cyst on my left ovary is now 4.5 which I think means it has shrunk. I'm sure it was 6 last time. My right ovary is fine which is weird because that's where my pain is. I'm to see my doctor in a week - 10 days.

FX'd your cyst continues to shrink! [-o&lt;



frsttimemama said:


> Thanks!! She called back and wants to do the 100 mg.. so that's the plan!! Hopefully it won't matter.

Glad you've got a plan! :) Hopefully it won't matter [-o&lt;



NDTaber9211 said:


> Afm- nothing going on, no symptoms. Got my progesterone drawn today, I should get my results in a few hours hopefully. I hope they are higher this cycle!

FX'd for a great result! [-o&lt;



prgirl_11 said:


> Yes! I said I was going to test Thursday at 12DPO but I want to test tomorrow so bad. I can't believe I am 10DPO and have not POAS! Someone please convince me to wait as long as possible! :wacko: LOL

If you test earlier than 12dpo, you'll make your countdown ticker a liar. :p 



prgirl_11 said:


> I forgot to add that I just left a message for my midwife to call me back regarding my progesterone and testosterone results. They were done Saturday so I'm not sure if they're ready. Waiting, waiting, waiting!

Ah, waiting is the worst! :wacko: Hope the results come back good! [-o&lt;



NDTaber9211 said:


> My chart is crazy awesome this month. I've never seen it like this. I really hope it's a good sign.

FX'd for you! [-o&lt;



clynn11 said:


> AF got me today! Onto cycle... 13 I think. :/ Hopefully this one will be the one! Weird she's a day early.

Sorry AF got you, Cassidy! :( :hugs: Bad witch, booo!

Hopefully you'll have a lucky 13 cycle, then! [-o&lt;



HWPG said:


> how is it only cd6 and i feel like my ovaries are already rockin out inside me? so weird.... also, did i tell you guys i switched to letrazole (generic femara)? so clomid ran me about $38/cycle prescription. this stuff? $3.85. 10x LESS! AND i got a letter yesterday from my insurance saying it had "been approved" - first, i didnt even know my dr sent them a letter asking or submitting anything and second, they DONT approve of clomid but they DO for fermara? crazy! so the insurance said i was approved thru "1/24/14" - praying i dont have to use it... ugh... but still, that was a nice surprise! and the pills are soooo tiny, like tic tac size. i have to make sure not to open the bottle over the sink.

Yay, another femara user! We can be femara buddies now (if AF gets me). :flower: I think femara is covered by insurance because it's a cancer treatment/prevention medication that is being used off label for infertility so they are counting it as a cancer treatment/prevention (which would be covered) as opposed to infertility. That's my theory, anyway. :shrug:

AFM: Still just spotting, and it was almost gone (clear cm with just a few streaks in it) until just now when the orange-red spotting restarted. The spotting keeps cycling through different colors and strengths, fading and coming back and fading and coming back. Being late for AF is still the closest I've ever come to a BFP, but I don't know what's going to happen. I don't know if it will carry on like this or stop, or if I'll get a BFP or AF. When it fades I feel more hopeful for a BFP, when it comes back on, I feel less hopeful and more like AF could show any time. I just don't know. According to FF the odds are in my favor, though, so here's hoping.

I'll test tomorrow if AF don't show. We'll see what happens. :wacko:


----------



## VivianJean

Ladies - what's more important to me right now than a BFP? DH is doing a phone interview with SpaceX in 5 mins from now - could mean living together in one house, in one state in the new year... +ive vibes PLEASE.


----------



## frsttimemama

FX for you, STG!!

FX for you, too, Amelia!! That will help things TONS I imagine!!

Have we already switched to the new thread?


----------



## VivianJean

He did the interview and it went really well - nailed it - here is an excerpt from our conversation- the tone says it all...

Peter: lol
this shit might happen before TG
me: i know
amazing
go and do a shot of whisky and punch yourself in the berries
Peter: ok, i'm going to decompress
lol
me: go shower
and dance around the apartment listening to metal
Peter: YES!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Are we moving to the new thread now or waiting until November?


----------



## clynn11

I think we're moving to the new thread now :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I see how it is... leave my thread early....:cry:

juuuuuust kidding! I've moved over to the new thread already :)


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> I see how it is... leave my thread early....:cry:
> 
> juuuuuust kidding! I've moved over to the new thread already :)

That's why I was wondering too b/c it's still October and some of us were testing then LOL :haha:


----------

